# Zeigt her Eure Bikes...



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi alle,


entstanden ist die Idee gestern beim Pizzaplauder ;-) Wir wollen eine eigene Bikeliste aller Frankenbikes  

Um diese als quasi gesammelte Werke zu präsentieren, bitte ich hier jeden einfach sein/seine Bikes mal abzulichten und zu posten  


so, ich wette das wird in kürzeseter Zeit Euer Lieblingsthread  .


Also dann mal ran Jungs und Mädels.....


Grüße coffee
*
Kein Spamthread sonder es sollen wirklich nur die Räder gepostet werden. *


----------



## Coffee (30. Oktober 2003)

coffee´s Asphaltfeger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (30. Oktober 2003)

1. Gladys

94er Marin Team Titanium (noch) als Singlespeeder aufgebaut:


----------



## Altitude (30. Oktober 2003)

Die "Stahl-Schlampe", mit der ich die Jungs immer "schinde" oder von anderen Jungs "geschunden" werde:

Ein 99er Brodie Catalyst mit ner Fox Float RLT
(seit neuesten mit 9-fach Daumenschaltern und dem besten Schaltwerk, daß es je gab: ein 94er XTR)


----------



## Frazer (30. Oktober 2003)

.... hier mal mein "Glitterfully"   

Da wars noch nagelneu und nicht bewegt


----------



## showman (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

hier mein Panzer. 

Gruss Showman


----------



## Altitude (30. Oktober 2003)

the "Green Monster"

96er Salsa Ala Carte in Tequillagreen...


----------



## showman (30. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, habs mit dem Bild verhaut. Jetzt nochmal.


----------



## biker-wug (30. Oktober 2003)

Hier mal mein Centurion CC....

Die anderen folgen wenn ich mal ne Digi in die Finger bekomme!


----------



## Rootboy (30. Oktober 2003)

und wo ist die Stehlampe....in der ich mich so verschossen habe?
aber der strassenfeger is natürlich auch mehr als deluxe, du beweisst geschmack bei deiner Inneneinrichtung *G*


----------



## dickerX (30. Oktober 2003)

Da mach ich natürlich gerne mit. Hier mein ReiseMTB auf Ibiza.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luigii (30. Oktober 2003)

hi,

hier paar meiner Räder:













ciao Luigi


----------



## dickerX (30. Oktober 2003)

Da mach ich natürlich gerne mit. Hier mein ReiseMTB auf Ibiza.


----------



## lugggas (30. Oktober 2003)

da


----------



## Beelzebub (31. Oktober 2003)

erst mal das meiner freundin.für den vorbau kann ich nix


----------



## Beelzebub (31. Oktober 2003)

so jezze kommt chantal meine kleine ssp-schnalle


----------



## Beelzebub (31. Oktober 2003)

nun mein Konaschätzchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (31. Oktober 2003)

und zum schluß die neueste eroberung.seit heute mittach meins.
Mongoose IBOC Pro BJ: 92 tippe ich mal.jünger def. nicht.
ich habs nur bissel geputzt


----------



## Rootboy (31. Oktober 2003)

hier die momentane Nr.1 mei Freeride Hardtail


----------



## Rootboy (31. Oktober 2003)

das ist meine Racefeile und als Trainigsrad bau ich mir grad nen Ghoststahlrahmen mit lauter sorgloss Teilen auf...


----------



## Rootboy (31. Oktober 2003)

...


----------



## Beelzebub (31. Oktober 2003)

chantal von vorne


----------



## Beelzebub (31. Oktober 2003)

hab ich am mittwoch zerlegt.mal kucken wie ich es wieder aufbaue


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2003)

Eingangrührstab


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2003)

und die Stollenmaschiene


----------



## Bateman (1. November 2003)

dürfen hier auch oberpfälzer Moosbüffel ihre BIkes posten ???

ich hoffe doch...
hier mal mein bestes Stück:









Bateman


----------



## Pornostuntman (1. November 2003)

Hier mal meines...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornostuntman (1. November 2003)

... und von der anderen Seite


----------



## Ralfbausa (3. November 2003)

moin,
dann mach ich doch hier auch mal mit. Hier mein 'betagtes' Joshua.


----------



## sharky (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bateman _
> *dürfen hier auch oberpfälzer Moosbüffel ihre BIkes posten ???
> 
> ich hoffe doch...
> ...



 !! wunderschönes bike!!!


----------



## Coffee (3. November 2003)

Hi,

 nochmal zum mitlesen:

*KEIN SPAM THREAD und NUR BILDER VON DEN EIGENEN BIKES *


wer sich nicht dran hält, bekommt eine Woche Forumsverbot  

coffee


----------



## eL (3. November 2003)

dürfen auch bikes gespammt werden die schon ma in franken waren???  neenee ich halt mich zurück sonst läuft euch nur der sabber.

@Coffee
sag mal seit wann ist es denn wieder in mode gekommen 3mb große bilder zu quoten???? bitte schmeiß doch den unsinn den der fisch da gemacht hat raus ....alle mit isdn laden sich ja nen wolf


----------



## Coffee (3. November 2003)

Hi el,

Dein Fury darf hier gepostet werden. Schließlich ist das hier vielleicht ja mal seine neue Heimat ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## dickerX (4. November 2003)

Die Alternative für eine etwas härtere Gangart


----------



## Artur (4. November 2003)

Nachdem noch niemand aus Würzburg sein Bike gezeigt hat fang ich halt an!

Zuerst Ladys first!

Hier das Storck von meiner Lebenspartnerin:


----------



## Artur (4. November 2003)

Teil 2

Mein Weiches:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur (4. November 2003)

Und hier mein Hartes:


----------



## eL (5. November 2003)

Man das ja mal das geilste bike was iche je ´gesehen habe...... die gabEL ist sowas von OBERAFFENHAMMERGEIL  und dann noch ein Klein  eigentlich gehört sowas ja direkt in den fertigmacher rein... bütte bütte darf ich es oben posten  


mal im ernst.... das is ne 10,0 in der B note


----------



## eL (5. November 2003)

hier mal mein Hartes eingängiges blaues weils gerade sooo schön zum thema  PORNOgabELn passt.


kommt demnächst nach franken  nach nurnberch um genau zu sein


----------



## Tom:-) (5. November 2003)




----------



## Artur (5. November 2003)

Hey el Diabolo!

Wieso soll ich mein Bike in den Fertigmacher posten?

Was machen die da mit meinem Bike?

Und Sorry! Meine Bikes soll bitte niemand außer mir irgendwo Posten!


----------



## Nightmare (5. November 2003)

Mein HT,dass ihc nicht mehr lange hab...Bald kommt mein Big Hit DH     Hab aber jetzt nen SDG Big Boy drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Artur _
> *Hey el Diabolo!
> 
> Wieso soll ich mein Bike in den Fertigmacher posten?
> ...


----------



## Hollandrad (6. November 2003)

...wenn ich meine alte Schüssel hier Zeige, habt ihr alle was zum lachen


----------



## manic (6. November 2003)

Schade, geht nicht...


----------



## manic (6. November 2003)

Meine neue Baustelle...


----------



## dickerX (7. November 2003)

Nach meiner Wildcat jetzt das Bike meiner Frau. 
(Hab das Bild aus dem Katalog genommen da es eindeutig bessere Qualität hat als das selbst geschossene)


----------



## AcaPulco (9. November 2003)

Mein kleines aber feines Fahrradkistenkona! Gruss an Joe!


----------



## G-zero (10. November 2003)

Mein Bike und ein Lebenszeichen.
Gruß an alle IBC Franken und ÜVs.
Tobi


----------



## Big.Air.Matze (12. November 2003)

So neu sieht's etz nich mehr aus!
Mein Taxin:


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. November 2003)

Hi!

Hier ist meins mit Winterreifen 







Ciao

Roland


----------



## Gulaschmeister (25. November 2003)

Mein Scott...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (25. November 2003)

Mein Big Hit  

damit walz ich alles platt.


----------



## rekay (25. November 2003)

hallo 

http://www.chainless.de/gallery/AUT_0520.jpg 

hier ist mein bike zu sehn komm aus hof mehr infos unter

www.chainless.de 

bye


----------



## ROCCO SIFREDI (26. November 2003)

Einfach bei mir im Profil nachschaun!!!

Danke



Gruss


ROCCO


----------



## Livanh (26. November 2003)

so, um die kantenklatscherfraktion mal ein wenig zu verstärken:


----------



## Livanh (26. November 2003)

und nen single speeder hab ich auch noch 
wird aber demnächst wohl wieder mit schaltung ausgestattet


----------



## P3 Killa (27. November 2003)

also ich unterstütz die kantenklatscher sowieso.

hier mal mein schickes banshee!
und wehe jemand sagt was andres.  
und man beachte die pinken perlen am steuerohr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliot (27. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

als Nürnberger muss natürlich auch mein kleines mitmachen! 






Im Moment ist es aber noch schwärzer, jetzt mit schwarzen Flats und schwarzem Race Face Bash Guard!


----------



## SlowBiker (27. November 2003)

Mein Hollandrädchen:


----------



## >>>hs.1<<< (30. November 2003)

da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>>hs.1<<< (30. November 2003)

nachher


----------



## >>>hs.1<<< (30. November 2003)

da der cruieser


----------



## showman (30. November 2003)

Da hab ich noch was in meiner Werkstatt gefunden. Das werd ich bei Gelegenheit zum Singlespeed umbauen.


----------



## showman (30. November 2003)

Hier nochmal ein Gruppenbild.

Das Marin wird Singlespeed.

Das Scott ist jetzt etwas entschärft, mit Manitou Black statt Marzocchi Bomber. Jetzt kann man damit sogar wieder Bergauf fahren.

Das Big Hit ist der Panzer schlechthin und mein Lieblingsbike.

Schon komisch wie sich die Dimensionen im Lauf der Jahre verändern.

Gruss showman


----------



## Techniker (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von >>>hs.1<<< _
> *da der cruieser *



Nette Fotomontage 

Irretieren tut mich nur der "Auspüff" 
Der paßt eher an ein C'D.


----------



## >>>hs.1<<< (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Nette Fotomontage
> ...



is keine fotomontage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (1. Dezember 2003)

@showman:wenn du das marin zum ssp umbaust,sichere ich mir hiermit das vorkaufsrecht auf die kurbelgarnitur zerleg die bloß nicht,lieber geb ich dir eine von mir


----------



## Beelzebub (3. Dezember 2003)

meine radfamilie hat heute zuwachs bekommen.


----------



## Techniker (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von >>>hs.1<<< _
> *
> 
> is keine fotomontage *



Und wie funktioniert die Geschichte mit dem Steuerrohr? 
Hast Du ne Sonderanfertigung mit 2.5 Inch?


----------



## Techniker (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *meine radfamilie hat heute zuwachs bekommen. *


Macht mal Aufklärungsarbeit.
Ich kenne nur Bacadi Breezer


----------



## Beelzebub (3. Dezember 2003)

@ techniker: du unwürdiger du


----------



## biker-wug (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi Beelze,

der Rahmen ist geil, vor allem ist der ja fast wie neu, so wie das Bildl aussieht!!!!
Echt stark!

Schick mir doch mal ne E-Mail, PN oder SMS was du bezahlt hast, bin neugierig!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Dezember 2003)

nachdem ich das vorhaben den Breezer als SSP aufzubauen mal lieber sein lasse  aber der Azonic zum Singletrail heizen auch nicht optimal war gibts seit heute ne neue Chantal.

So das ist Sie nun meine Chantal MkII.da hab ich schöööön Stahl zwischen den Beinen 
Ist ein Mongoose IBOC Comp BJ:89 der Rest wurde Übernommen.


----------



## Frazer (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> 
> Soda hab ich schöööön Stahl zwischen den Beinen





     


Übrigens: haste ja ganz nett aufgebaut


----------



## Techniker (9. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *@ techniker: du unwürdiger du *


Sorry, aber ich kenn Breezer wirklich nur als Fully mit Antriebsschwinge. Und die war nich der Hit. In der Zwischenzeit kann sich ja einiges geändert haben.
Was die Harten anbetrifft:
Oki, Breezer ist (angeblich *KeineAhnungHab*) einer der Bike-Pioniere.
Das hlift aber trotzdem nix, wenn die Mühle nich funzt (Siehe Fully)
Mehr kann ich dazuz nich sagen. Da weiß ich fast nix dazu.
Deswegen auch die (witzig gemeinte) Anmerkung.


Son Mist. Ich hab heut schon meine (im Ich bin alt und immernoch Doof) versprochenen zwei Smiles verballert. Da darf ich keine mehr verwenden. Ich glaub, ich nehm mein Angebot wieder zurück. *Sich-über-eigenes-Versprechen-maßlos-ärger*


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Dezember 2003)

hat nit 'klappt.

schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (9. Dezember 2003)

@tom ???? was klappte nich? s mir zu hoch  

@techniker: diese breezer antriebsschwingenmöhre war schon aus der aluära.ab da gings bergab naja jetzt baut der joe nur noch cityräder.
nene der hier ist noch aus feinstem ritchey logic geröhr echt sweet.


----------



## Tom:-) (10. Dezember 2003)

wollt halt achemal e paar schmeilies neiballern.


----------



## Techniker (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> @techniker: diese breezer antriebsschwingenmöhre war schon aus der aluära.ab da gings bergab naja jetzt baut der joe nur noch cityräder.
> nene der hier ist noch aus feinstem ritchey logic geröhr echt sweet. *



Tja die Ritschie-Klemptner waren schon was guuts.
Leider sind sie mir als Zweit-Rahmen zu teuer.
Kann mir grad mal n Votec leisten. 
... und das in der besten Apfelsinenzeit
(Im doppelten Sinne)


----------



## h-walk (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, wollte Euch mal meine Eule vorführen...also beim Fußball finde ich orange kacke, aber sonst... 

Greetz


PS: Muß die Pics leider noch mal nachbearbeiten...also dann morgen


----------



## BergabHeizer (17. Dezember 2003)

Das is mein Viech


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Dezember 2003)

aus'm easy rider film, oder?

krasser hobel


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> Kein Spamthread sonder es sollen wirklich nur die Räder gepostet werden.  *



Wahre Selbstdisziplin!

Jungs ich bin solz auf euch!!!


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Dezember 2003)

da hätt' ich noch ein paar räder ...


----------



## Frazer (18. Dezember 2003)

Sind die HR 8fach oder 9fach???     


@Coffee

Sorry "Mama"  , aber des musste etz sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Sind die HR 8fach oder 9fach???
> 
> 
> ...



Blindfuchs

7-fach!!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Dezember 2003)

mensch alti du bist ja selber blind des sieht man doch sofort das die nur für SSP sind


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *mensch alti du bist ja selber blind des sieht man doch sofort das die nur für SSP sind *



aber nur das hinten links!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Dezember 2003)

da sag ich jetzt nix dazu.

ich werd mal lieber wieder ontopic.

es rollt schon


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

1. Bild ist unscharf
2. der Vrobau ist silber und zu klobig!!!
3. Jetzt doch mit Schlatung
4. Was macht die Katz da unten??


----------



## showman (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Alti, 





> der Vrobau ist silber und zu klobig!!!


 

@ Beelze,

ich hätt noch nen Syncros Vorbau. Der ist zwar auch silber aber KULT

Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (19. Dezember 2003)

jaaaaaaaa mein gott ich hab noch nix aus stahl.klar mit schaltung ich hab doch schon ne neue chantal.ist im hintergrund die weisse 

die katze da unten macht das gleiche wie die oben.wenn die nen foto sehen gehen die in pose.sozusagen modellkatzen


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Dezember 2003)

~modelscheunenmuschis~

ich hau mich weg!


----------



## eL (20. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *da hätt' ich noch ein paar räder ... *



weder noch!!!
das sind alles 4 Vorderräder!! erkennt man daran das sie radial eingespeicht sind! die 2 linken stammen aus Crossrädern und die 2 rechten aus MTB´s 
bei den 2 grossen erkenne ich wohl das sie für schlauchreifen sind! oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Techniker (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *wollt halt achemal e paar schmeilies neiballern.
> *



@Tom :
Hier mein "Baller" 
(Schließlich habe ich noch ein paar Smile gut)

Oki, erster Anlauf gilt als gescheiert. Warum nur? *großes Fragezeichen setz*


----------



## Techniker (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *wollt halt achemal e paar schmeilies neiballern.
> *


@Tom :
Hier mein "Baller" 
(Schließlich habe ich noch ein paar Smile gut)


----------



## Hollandrad (6. Februar 2004)

Bin schon etwas stolz auf meinem ersten Selbstbaurad für den 2 mtr.-Mann. Habe es heute Nachmittag zum ersten Mal ausprobiert und bin ganz happy


----------



## Techniker (10. Februar 2004)

aber leider nich finanzierbar


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2004)

Techniker schrieb:
			
		

> aber leider nich finanzierbar


 
immerhinn haben sie mit ner anderen Gabel das Gesamtpacket um 30% sicherer gemacht...


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Februar 2004)

nach kleiner umbaustufe


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> nach kleiner umbaustufe



sieht gut aus!!! Coole Gabel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (16. Februar 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> immerhinn haben sie mit ner anderen Gabel das Gesamtpacket um 30% sicherer gemacht...


Na, na. Immerhin funzt meine noch.
Trotz Frontalcrash ! (etwa so:  )
Oki, ich spring nich 
Dafür bin ich massemäßig "f*i*t" genug


----------



## Altitude (19. Februar 2004)

die Symbiose w
zischen Tradition und Moderne...

Gladys nach dem Umbau...vom Singlespeeder zum Schalter


----------



## Dirtbag (19. Februar 2004)

Hab auch n Fahrrad! Eins, das alles mitmacht. Bloß CC-Rennen mags nicht so.







Wie krieg ich denn das Foto als Thumbnail hier rein???


----------



## mamosch (27. Februar 2004)

Mein kleines Rotwild


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (12. März 2004)

Iss ein proto und noch ausbaufähig   
Gruß Schwabenpfeil


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (12. März 2004)

undefinedIss ein proto und noch ausbaufähig   
Gruß Schwabenpfeil


----------



## dhmoschen (21. März 2004)

So hier mal mein Hobel


----------



## eL (21. März 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> die Symbiose
> zischen Tradition und Moderne...
> 
> Gladys nach dem Umbau...vom Singlespeeder zum Schalter


sieht ja mal sehr gut aus die Kleine ;-) was wiegt sie denn jetzt? obwohl mann das ja bei Weibchen nie fragt :-D

hast den brodie jetz als noshifter? oder das noshiften aufgegeben?


----------



## Altitude (21. März 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ja mal sehr gut aus die Kleine ;-) was wiegt sie denn jetzt? obwohl mann das ja bei Weibchen nie fragt :-D



ich hab se noch nicht gewogen...der Vorbau (Moots) fehlt ja noch...



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> hast den brodie jetz als noshifter? oder das noshiften aufgegeben?



zur Zeit ist er beim Lackierer, dann wird er mit ner EFC, Paul V und komplett910er  XTR aufgebaut...übergangsweise als singlespeeder

als Singelspeeder krieg ich doch im April nen Marin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbag (21. März 2004)

dhmoschen schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal mein Hobel




Ich seh grad, dass du die Hope Mono6 Ti dran hast. Wie bist denn mit der so zufrieden? 
Hatte die Bremse nicht auch die schwimmend gelagerte Scheibe?


----------



## dhmoschen (21. März 2004)

Ja hat schwimmend gelagerte Scheiben. 
Ich bin grad am einfahren also kann ich noch nicht viel über die BRemsen sagen. Hoffe in den nächsten Wochen mehr berichten zu können.


----------



## kaka (22. März 2004)

und hier ist meins...


----------



## BergabHeizer (17. April 2004)

mein Hobel mit ner kleinen Veränderung


----------



## AcaPulco (18. April 2004)

uiuiui den thread habsch ja total vergessen...

Ma alte Bilder Posten. Hab nu hnten zwar ne Hope M4 aber sonst dürfte alles ziemlich gleich sein:






vlt. mach ich mal neue.


----------



## Tom:-) (26. April 2004)

habs freitag nacht zusammengeschraubt (thx beelze   ) 
sa + so erstmals 'rangenommen'. fazit: seeeeehr geiler hobel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (26. April 2004)

@Tom:

Endlich mal jmd mit Geschmack was den Hersteller angeht   . Echt geiles Teil


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (10. Mai 2004)

Hier , meine kleine Drecksau  

Alutech Hardride

Gabel Manitou Dorado
Bremse The Cleg (sehr hübsches Teil) 
Truvativ Hussefeld und,und,und...


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2004)

Er ist da...    

Nachh 124 Tage langen Warten und einer Falschlieferung des Importeurs (Rabbit)...

Gladys hat endlich einen MOOTS-Vorbau


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2004)

Dann mach ich halt auch mal ein Bild rein von meinem neuen alten Rad.
Nachdem wir uns jetzt ja hier eingelebt haben, wir Fichtelgebirgler  
Mußte es wieder reaktivieren da mein Fully zwecks Umtausch   zurrück nach Kanada wollt.

G.


----------



## SteffenScott (15. Mai 2004)

nix besoonderes aber als armer azubi musses reichen   
12,4kg dmr trailstar




9,7kg scott chenoa


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Mai 2004)

Steffen...armer Azubi...das ich nicht...ich schmeiß mich wech!!!!  

Ok, will mich nicht drücken, fein (einfach), aber mein!


----------



## SpeedyR (15. Mai 2004)

N aböönd!
Da dürfen ja meine ja nüscht fehlen :





Und das ist noch ne seeehr grosse Baustelle...(dank Hope,aber wie gut das es in UK einige gute shops gibt   )


----------



## Cube04 (23. Mai 2004)

Hab leider nur den "offiziellen" Link von cube :
http://www.cube-bikes.de/bikes/hardtail/ltd4.html
Des is meins!!   
cube04


----------



## Captain_Anarchy (23. Mai 2004)

Norcos müsst's doch dann langsam mehr in Nürnberg geben,oder?


----------



## sunnyDH (26. Mai 2004)

Livanh schrieb:
			
		

> so, um die kantenklatscherfraktion mal ein wenig zu verstärken:


ich helf auch ein bisschen mit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (26. Mai 2004)

@sunnydh:
ahhh. wat, wie, wo?! also wenn du mal in nbg oder nähe mit dem netten schwarzen gefährtbist, unbedingt bescheit sagen!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2004)

wo wir schon mal bei Rockys sind....

hier mein aktueller liebling...  

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=35371&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=35372&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Stylo77 (6. Juni 2004)

Captain_Anarchy schrieb:
			
		

> Norcos müsst's doch dann langsam mehr in Nürnberg geben,oder?




ja die von mir !

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=225397

http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=200262


----------



## STP (10. Juni 2004)

sorry, falscher thread


----------



## showman (7. Juli 2004)

Tach zusanmmen,

mein Scott hat mal wieder einen Baschtelnachmittag über sich ergehen lassen müssen.

Hier der aktuelle Stand mit 24" Hinterrad damit es etwas Damenfreundlicher wird   






Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (7. Juli 2004)

ah sehr schön Aber mit cc-schlappen: Racing Ralph?
Bist du krank Showman - bist du es? **gggggg***


----------



## bighit_fsr (7. Juli 2004)

hier die aktuelle Version:

Demnächst kommt eine Z150 dran.
Und: ja der Sattel ist verdammt weit draussen!


----------



## maggus12345 (2. August 2004)

so, hier mal mein bike:






greets

markus


----------



## lugggas (2. August 2004)

HI
hier nochmals mein ltd 3.
Nun aber mit neuen Bremsen, neuem LRS und neuen Reifen.
Neuer Sattel wird auch bald drankommen.
Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (2. August 2004)

Hier mal mein Lobo,ganz aktuell...










...aber mittlerweile nachm Feuerberg ziemlich zerlegt(Mrp klappert,Hope schleift,Steuersatz locker....)


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. August 2004)

hier mein Trainingsrad...Ghost Stahl HT mit nen Satz Schrott zum Trainieren.

man beachte rechts das FourX Kettcar...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. August 2004)

und da mein anderes, nur für die Eisdiele zum Posen...da kann jede Dänenschlampe heimrollen ...


----------



## TortureKing (3. August 2004)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier mal mein bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist ja was nach meinem Geschmack ..... was ist den das für ne Kiste ?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (3. August 2004)

hier mein Trainingsrad, frei nach Evil: *Suspension sucks your Style down*


----------



## Frazer (5. August 2004)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> und da mein anderes, nur für die Eisdiele zum Posen...da kann jede Dänenschlampe heimrollen ...




Hmmm..... haste da wohl die Cannondale-Aufkleber durch welche von Schwinn ersetzt wennst des hübsche Gefährt nur zum Posen an der Eisdiele nimmst?!?!    

btw: rein subjektiv gefällt mir meine Dänenschlampe dann doch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (5. August 2004)

Wartet ab Jungs. Bald nehm ich mir mal Zeit und mach schöne Bilder von meinen Bikes. UNd dann.....

Schwinn-Glitter ist einfach großartig.


----------



## maggus12345 (5. August 2004)

@ Torture King:

den Rahmen hab ich aus dem Radlhof in Bamberg. Is keine Marke. Angeblich bezieht er die aus dem Werk, das auch für Kona schweisst, aber dass will ich hier mal nicht bestätigen. Ist aber sehr stabil. Ein sehr schicker Rahmen. Hat halt leider nur ca. 110 mm Federweg hinten, aber passt schon. Hab des Teil für 500 inkl. DNM bekommen (Freundschaftspreis). Der hat aber noch welche davon. Kann dir gerne mal die Internet-Adresse geben. 

greets

markus


----------



## rasaldul (5. August 2004)

selten im frankenforum, aber nun muss ich doch mal.........einzelpostings wären allerdings zu aufwendig


----------



## Altitude (5. August 2004)

Poser!!!!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (5. August 2004)

und da der Freerider:
DMR Trailstar LT mit ner alten JT mit 130 mm, 32Kettenblatt, FSARockring, Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig und extraharter Feder, Selfmade Kettenführung.


----------



## manic (5. August 2004)

@rasaldul: UNd wer jetzt noch behauptet ICH würde spinnen, kriegt in Zukufnt das Bild gezeigt. 

P.S.: Mann ist das Moots hässlich. *duck* Gott sei Dank steht das so zwischendrin und wird von FATs und Germans zugedeckt.  
Aber das Fledermausfahrrad...


----------



## pefro (6. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja was nach meinem Geschmack ..... was ist den das für ne Kiste ?




Hallo,

das ist ursprünglich ein Univega Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2000 oder 2001 - wurde die letzten Wochen auch paar Mal bei EBay so umme 200 Euro vertickt - gibts auch noch unter nem annderen Label, Name fällt mir grad nichtmehr ein. Nimmer so ganz zeitgemäß ("billige" Dämpferaufnahme, etc...) aber schon ganz ok. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Livanh (6. August 2004)

rasaldul schrieb:
			
		

> selten im frankenforum, aber nun muss ich doch mal.........einzelpostings wären allerdings zu aufwendig



also moots und der ganze rest sind ja echt nette bikes, und sehen auch echt gut aus, aber wie kann man sich sooo viele bikes, die so ähnlich sind kaufen? sammler hin oder her? me------>auf ins grab


----------



## lugggas (7. August 2004)




----------



## Nightmare (9. August 2004)

So,mein Panzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

So hier mal meins:


----------



## TortureKing (15. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal meins:


LOL  ..... netter Link


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Uupssss..........!


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

So jetzt aber, da is es:


----------



## Adönis (22. August 2004)

Joa mei kleiner netter DHler - endlich fertig!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2004)

@Frame Killa:    Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Downhillstrecke bei Nürnberg. Also schoh mind. 500 Hm steil und steinig bergab.
Aber echt Geil.


----------



## Altitude (29. August 2004)

ein SPOT Singlespeed aus Titan:


----------



## Priest0r (30. August 2004)




----------



## Flugrost (30. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> coffee´s Asphaltfeger



Hallo Coffee, sehr nettes Rädchen - aber die Steckdose - wer braucht Strom ausser Dose beim Asphaltstreicheln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (20. November 2004)

Hier 

mal unser Nachwuchs: Showgirls Canyon. Grad mal 10 Km alt.






Gruß Showman


----------



## maggus12345 (21. November 2004)

ich hab auch nachwuchs bekommen


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. November 2004)

maggus12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch nachwuchs bekommen



Jetzt wird es zum Nachwuchsthread... 

...habe aber noch keine Bilder von gemacht. Hab zwar vorhin geschraubt, aber was man nicht im Kopf hat, sie werden folgen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## maggus12345 (22. November 2004)

*spam*
ja, stimmt, allerdings ist jetzt die jahreszeit für nachwuchs günstig   
schließlich konnte man sich den sommer über inspirieren lassen, und die 2005er bikes gibts auch schon.  danke, liebe bike-industrie!!!   
*/spam*


----------



## SpeedyR (22. November 2004)

Gudn Abend!

Nachwuchs gibts bei mir auch,aber erst in 6 Wochen...  






                                                            Gruss Rafael


----------



## maggus12345 (23. November 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Gudn Abend!
> 
> Nachwuchs gibts bei mir auch,aber erst in 6 Wochen...
> 
> Gruss Rafael



mensch, da könnt mer ja fast nen eigenen nachwuchs-thread aufmachen. natürlich mit ordentlich bildern, was man bisher so gefahren is, und welches jetzt das neue kind ist.

greets

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (26. November 2004)

So, Obacht

nix besonderes aber für so zwischendurch ganz nett.






Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (26. November 2004)

schön geworden ;-)   

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (26. November 2004)

Hehe .. dann steht der SSP-Ausfahrt am Sa ja nix im Weege ....


----------



## blacksurf (26. November 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> So, Obacht
> 
> nix besonderes aber für so zwischendurch ganz nett.
> 
> ...



uuuuuiiii
schön schauts aus, wann sauen wir es ein   ?


----------



## Coffee (26. November 2004)

und noch eines ;-))


----------



## Coffee (26. November 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Coffee, sehr nettes Rädchen - aber die Steckdose - wer braucht Strom ausser Dose beim Asphaltstreicheln?



irgendwo musste ich es ja hinstellen zum fotografieren ;-)

coffee


----------



## showman (26. November 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und noch eines ;-))



Echt schick Mama    Wollmer tauschen??   @ Blacksurf, MORGEN. Kommst du???

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (26. November 2004)

ich nix tauschen glückshormone ich verkaufen   

coffee


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2005)

Rahmen+ Gabel: 92er Bio-Technica Stahl (Made in Südafrika)
Vorbau: Syncros (Ok, so 100% begeistert der mich noch nicht)
Lenker: Ritchey
Steuersatz: DuraAce
Bremsen: Shimano 600
Bremshebel: Ultegra
Schalthebel: Ultagra Lenkerend 8-fach
Schaltwerk: 900er XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano 600
Kranz: 900er XTR 8-fach
Nabe VR. DuraAce 28L
Nabe HR: Ultegra 28L
Felgen: Mavic Open 4 CD 28L
Reifen: Continental GrandPrix
Sattelstütze: Shimano XTR
Sattel: Flite (wie immer)
Kurbeln: 92er Cooks DH 176,5mm / 48/36
Pedale: EggBeater SL
Schnellspanner: Salsa FlipOffs


----------



## Mr.Chili (6. Februar 2005)

Hee Alti hast du abgenommen oder is das Gottvertrauen bei dir?  

28loch naben bei dir leichtgewicht    

Bei der Ramengeometrie haust du dir noch die Knie in den Wanst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (6. Februar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Ramengeometrie haust du dir noch die Knie in den Wanst




Is Verdrängung auch ne Form von Abnehmen???     


BTW: hübsches Rädle


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (7. Februar 2005)

Samstag im Schweinfurter Wald  .
...und der Wald war nicht gekehrt - unverschämtheit


----------



## kantiran (17. Februar 2005)

Update nach hoffentlich vorläufig letztem Umbau:


----------



## kurza (25. Februar 2005)

So, is zwar net aktuell, aber..  naja...    

etz hats schwarze Krone & schwarze Standrohre....   


Greeezzz   kurza


----------



## Der Anfänger (26. Februar 2005)

na gut dann will ich auch mal mein RR präsentieren  

das geht nicht die datei is zu gros muss ich noch mal fotografieren mit schlechterer auflösung


sorry


----------



## SpeedyR (4. März 2005)

Tach!

Hier n aktuelleres von meinem GT STS (jetz im winterschlaf/Umbau):





Da mein neuer Dh Rahmen nächste Woche (vorausssichtlich) aus den USA einshippt,hier noch n Tribut an meinen EXDhler... *GT-LOBO Worldcup...*






              GRuss Rafael


----------



## SpongeBob (11. März 2005)

Es steht immer schön oben im Flur wenn es dreckig iss und wenn es saube riss im Wohnzimmer aber leider muss ich es immer in den 6. Stock bekommen ( kein Afuzug )


----------



## norman68 (13. März 2005)

Na hallo ihr Franken und alle anderen da draußen

hier mal mein Bike das mir jetzt schon seit 25 tkm treu geblieben ist aber jetzt im Frühjahr nicht mehr so viel gefahren wird da ich mir was neues bestellt habe.
Hier ist es im Wintertrim zu sehen



 
Ciao Norman


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2005)

Schönes Team Titanium...ist die Bomber auf 80mm reduziert?

Steht der in Nürnberg/Fürther-Raum...dan ist es nur 7 incl. meinem, den ich jetzt kenn..

Baujahr müsst ein 96er sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (13. März 2005)

hab auch eins, schaut schön aus. wir sollten evtl. mal ein marin titan treffen machen. wär das nix alti.

ciao harry


----------



## norman68 (13. März 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Team Titanium...ist die Bomber auf 80mm reduziert?



Nee Bomber Z1 ist alles so wie sie es 1997 zu kaufen gab Ich weiß schon das es nicht die Gabel ist die zu dem Bike super past aber ich finde sie klasse.



> Steht der in Nürnberg/Fürther-Raum...dan ist es nur 7 incl. meinem, den ich jetzt kenn..
> 
> Baujahr müsst ein 96er sein, oder?



Ja komme aus Wendelstein also nicht weit weg von Nbg. und Bj. 96 stimmt auch. Hab selber aber hier noch kein Titanium in freier Wildbahn gesehen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## norman68 (13. März 2005)

harry kroll schrieb:
			
		

> hab auch eins, schaut schön aus. wir sollten evtl. mal ein marin titan treffen machen. wär das nix alti.
> 
> ciao harry



Na dann könnte ich ja doch noch andere titaniums sehen

Ciao Norman


----------



## Pornostuntman (14. März 2005)

Will´s jemand? Würde es in liebevollste Hände abgeben!  













Gaaanz neu und voll billig!


----------



## ecols (23. März 2005)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meins herzeigen..


----------



## dreckfraese (23. März 2005)

Moin

bin neu hier und will mal etwas Altes aus Karbon hier beitragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (24. März 2005)

hier das neue Bike von meiner Freundin, 8,5kg und da ist noch einiges drinn


----------



## Beelzebub (24. März 2005)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja komme aus Wendelstein also nicht weit weg von Nbg. und Bj. 96 stimmt auch. Hab selber aber hier noch kein Titanium in freier Wildbahn gesehen.
> 
> Ciao Norman



hehe ich kenn immerhin 3 stück. harry und alti ihre und deines hatte ich auch schon ab und an in den fingern.


----------



## norman68 (24. März 2005)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ich kenn immerhin 3 stück. harry und alti ihre und deines hatte ich auch schon ab und an in den fingern.



Ähm wie meinst du das? Wo hattest du meins schon in den Fingern.

Ah jetzt ja hab es geschnallt) Jetzt hab ich geschnallt was du meinst jetzt weiß ich woher du mein Bike kennst. Hab eben im Profil dein Bild gesehen dann war mir alles klar.


Ciao Norman


----------



## rohbau (25. März 2005)

Sodala meins soll hier nicht fehlen, habe aber leider kein aktuelles Bild. Nach ca. 1500 km hat sich da aber auch noch nicht viel verändert. Außer Schrammen und Kratzer vom unfreiwilligen absteigen. Also ein Händler-Bildal.


----------



## Vanger (3. April 2005)

So jetzt stell ich mein´s auch mal rein!!
Das ist ein neu lackiertes MARIN Indian Fire Trail von Anfang 1990!! Originalfarbe war schwarz. Ist diesen Winter lackiert worden, und mit ein paar neuen Teilen versehen worden!
Hab leider keine Originalaufkleber mehr bekommen!!   Finde aber sieht so auch ganz geil aus !!
Daten:
Komplette XTR Austattung von 1992
Avid V-Brakes mit Hebeln ( Champagner Farben)
Rhock Shox Duke SL Modell 2005 ( davor war´ne Manitou III dran)
AC Brake Booster
Ritchey Laufräder mit LX Naben
Race Face Lenker
Specialized S-Works Vorbau
Ritchey Barends


----------



## Vanger (3. April 2005)

Und das ist das Bike meiner Freundin    !! Ein Specialized Enduro Comp !!!
Daten:
XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
XTR Rapidfire mit Bremshebeln
Hintere Dämpfer FOX
Rock Shox Judy
Laufräder Mavic SUP Ceramic 
Vorderradnabe AC Rot eloxiert
Avid V-Brakes


----------



## Beelzebub (9. April 2005)

das salsa hat was   gefällt mir irgendwie echt gut.

von mir auch mal wieder was neues altes  

madbulls ehemaliges raleigh:















auf dem wertstoffhof zugelaufen


----------



## Altitude (9. April 2005)

@Beelze
Der Straßeneingänger in Weiß is schick geworden...

...ich versteh garnet, wo Du des Altmetall immer auftreibst...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (14. April 2005)

das neue Spielzeug von meiner Freundinn


----------



## konamann (15. April 2005)

schee. so ne Freundin will ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (20. April 2005)

Nabend 

hier mal mein neues Bike;-))






Ciao Norman


----------



## konamann (20. April 2005)

krass hat mein kumpel auch gestern bekommen.


----------



## digger235 (22. April 2005)

zwar kanne scheenär Fotos aber ich häng mi trotzdem dran!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. April 2005)

kurzes OT: ist das auf dem mittleren Bild etwa ein T3 LastLimited im Hintergrund?    

MfG
Stefan


----------



## digger235 (23. April 2005)

Logn, mei Baby is die #1533.


----------



## SpeedyR (24. April 2005)

Mein "neues" ...











                                                              gruss Rafael


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (24. April 2005)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> Mein "neues" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht schlecht , Herr Specht ..... nur am Sattel solltest du noch arbeiten   
Gruß Ernie


----------



## konamann (24. April 2005)

leicht schmal... passt doch. 

oder Azonic polsterplüschsessel, wennst da Helium reinfüllst isser wenigstens leicht


----------



## earlofwine (27. April 2005)

Hi,
hab mein kleines Schätzchen zwar schon mal in nem anderen Thread gezeigt, aber ich dachte es soll seinen Platz im Frankenforum haben.









Gruß, earlofwine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2005)

ich hab Gladys ein kleines "Laufradupdate" verpasst:

King Classic naben mit Mavic Tubelessfelgen und nem Z-Max UST


----------



## wug2000 (21. Mai 2005)

Also dann fange ich mal an mit meiner Neuerwerbung




mein "Altes" Teil, ein B1 mit Umbau auf Shimano Rapidfire XT 9Fach




mein Rennrad, hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel





Stefan


----------



## norman68 (21. Mai 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab Gladys ein kleines "Laufradupdate" verpasst:
> 
> King Classic naben mit Mavic Tubelessfelgen und nem Z-Max UST



Sieht gut aus!

So sauber war meins seit 9 Jahre nicht mehr)

Ciao Norman


----------



## bighit_fsr (22. Mai 2005)

mein Inbred:






ind nochmal von der anderen Seite:


----------



## mox (22. Mai 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab Gladys ein kleines "Laufradupdate" verpasst:
> 
> King Classic naben mit Mavic Tubelessfelgen und nem Z-Max UST



schaut immer noch gut aus


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2005)

bighit_fsr schrieb:
			
		

> mein Inbred:



ein One-One mit Schaltung - das geht ja wohl gar nicht
 

@Mox
Danke, ich weiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (30. Mai 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab Gladys ein kleines "Laufradupdate" verpasst


..und ich meinem Element ein kleines Rahmen und Gabel-Update




Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## Jango (31. Mai 2005)

und hier gab es ein Komplett-Update...


----------



## Altitude (31. Mai 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> ..und ich meinem Element ein kleines Rahmen und Gabel-Update
> 
> Grüße aus München
> Tom



net schlecht...


----------



## Altitude (4. Juni 2005)

Rosalinde eine feurige Nordcalifornierin aus Pensatula siechte die letzten Jahre in meinem Keller mit einer Suntour XC Pro vor sich hin und wurde nur zum Abstauben bewegt...

...nun erhält Sie eine zweite Chance und wurde "erleuchtet":





Hier die "technischen Daten":

Rahmen: 96er Salsa ala Carte in Tequilla Green
Gabel: Ritchey Logic
Steuersatz: Campy
Vorbau: Salsa 130mm/6°
Lenke Answer Hyperlite
Naben: Nuke Proof 7-fach 32 Loch mit schwarzen Horst Rings und 18er Sachs Ritzel
Felgen: Ritchey Vantage Comp / Bike Tech
Schnellspanner: Salsa
Sattelstütze: Salsa
Sattel: Flite
Kurbeln: PBC mit 42er Stronglite Blatt
Kette: Connex
Bremsen: Paul
Bremshebel: Paul
Reifen: Yeti Pro Fro 2.125 (Ritchey Tom-Slicks 1.0 für die Stadt)
Pedale: Look S2R Moab
Kettenspanner: "altes" 600er Schaltwerk

Verwendundszweck: Mecklemburgische Tiefebene, Nürnberger Citycriusen und Bröleholen


----------



## Frazer (6. Juni 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Verwendundszweck: Mecklemburgische Tiefebene, Nürnberger Citycriusen und Bröleholen



Hast was vergessen : Ersatzrad für Schaltwerksverheizer und Bodenprobennehmer


----------



## wug2000 (8. Juni 2005)

Erste Umbauten (Brake-Booster Vorne und Hinten) sind fertig, die HS33 zieht jetzt wie der Teufel und der Hinterbau macht keinen Muckser mehr beim Bremsen. Selbstgebaut ist halt immer noch das Beste   










Stefan


----------



## Frazer (9. Juni 2005)

wug2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Erste Umbauten (Brake-Booster Vorne und Hinten) sind fertig, die HS33 zieht jetzt wie der Teufel und der Hinterbau macht keinen Muckser mehr beim Bremsen. Selbstgebaut ist halt immer noch das Beste




Du bist aber nicht ernsthaft bisher OHNE diese Teile gefahren oder????


----------



## wug2000 (9. Juni 2005)

Klar bin ich ohne die Teile gefahren, den sowas gabs bis jetzt auch noch nicht. Booster wurden in Eigenarbeit gebaut. Das Problem mit dem Hinterbau-Flexen ist aber wie es aussieht bei Stevens bekannt.
Siehe unter meinen Thread nach.

Stefan


----------



## Frazer (9. Juni 2005)

"Normale" Booster hättens ja auch getan, denk ich mal   

Aber zumindest schauen die Teile recht robust aus


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zumindest schauen die Teile recht robust aus



solange der hintere keine Dellen im Sattelrohr macht beim Einfedern  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (14. Juni 2005)

Das ist mein Schätzchen, nach nem kleinen Winterausflug...   
deswegen auch noch mit Schutzblechen...   

Ach ja, mittlerweile sind paar Teile meinem Fahrstil, (oder meinem "Können") zum Opfer gefallen...


----------



## Mr.hardtail (15. Juni 2005)

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast was vergessen : Ersatzrad für Schaltwerksverheizer und Bodenprobennehmer



stimmt, kommt nicht wieder vor Aische


----------



## lugggas (14. Juli 2005)

wenn ihr einen mit dieser Mühle rumheizen seht, bins ich   

Lucas


----------



## blacksurf (14. Juli 2005)

sehr schick


----------



## lugggas (14. Juli 2005)

Danke  

Ich hab aber noch vor, einen dünneren spacer reinzuklemmen


Lucas


----------



## eDw4rD (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
das is meine neuste Errungenschaft




Meinungen erwünscht

greetz


----------



## Mr.hardtail (16. Juli 2005)

Andere Pedale (z. B. Crank Brothers Mallet) und einen anderen Sattel .   Ansonsten aber ok. 

Grüße Matthias


----------



## Priest0r (16. Juli 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik89 (16. Juli 2005)

@eDw4rD:das rad is echt schön,vom einsatzzweck ähnlich wie meins.den sattel würd ich lassen,der is ja auch sau bequem.jedoch würd ich die pedale,und vor allem die *würg* transparenten griffe ab machen


----------



## eDw4rD (17. Juli 2005)

jo die pedale knacken auch scho... und sind seitlich sehr angeschliffen  die Griffe rutschen auch schon  also die kommen bald weg

greetz


----------



## MrWheely (17. Juli 2005)

meins!


----------



## Ronaan (22. Juli 2005)

hier:









hab's im GT forum auch stehn. BJ sollte 1992 sein,
LX naben, DX schaltwerk, XT STI dingens, vorn Tioga City Slicker, hinten Ritchey Tom Slick, seitenständer, luftpumpe, schutzbleche, klingel...


----------



## maggus12345 (22. Juli 2005)

neues kaufen!!! ganz ganz sicher!!!    hattest ja im anderen thread die frage gestellt...


----------



## Adönis (15. August 2005)

Rhythm is a dancer!!!

niedliche 13,85 kg - also voll in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantiran (15. August 2005)

Hier mal mein neuester Aufbau:

Bestellt ist noch LRS bestehend aus Felgen DT Swiss XR 4.1 Ceramic 32 Loch, Speichen DT Swiss Comp schwarz, Nabe Shimano XT


----------



## DaHype (17. August 2005)

M-E-I-N-S!!

[hat nun etwas mehr Gebrauchsspuren]


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. August 2005)

sorry hässlich


----------



## DaHype (17. August 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> sorry hässlich



Geschmackssache .. und mir gefällts   

mfg Dirk


----------



## Bumble (17. August 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> sorry hässlich



*erklär doch mal kurz was da häßlich ist   

Oder haste einfach mit Race-Bikes nix am Hut und wolltest mal was total lustiges schreiben ?    *


----------



## Mr.hardtail (17. August 2005)

Mir gefällts auch, und ich habs ja schon mehrmals in Aktion gesehen. Auf dem Bild kommt das Bike nur nicht so gut rüber.

Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## DaHype (17. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *erklär doch mal kurz was da häßlich ist
> 
> Oder haste einfach mit Race-Bikes nix am Hut und wolltest mal was total lustiges schreiben ?
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. August 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *erklär doch mal kurz was da häßlich ist
> 
> Oder haste einfach mit Race-Bikes nix am Hut und wolltest mal was total lustiges schreiben ?    *



muahhh ne soll das ein Racebike sein...mit locker 11,5kg.

mir gefällts nicht weils ein Endorfin ist und die Dumbos damit rumgurken.

Ist halt nichts besonderes halt von der Stange... und so...
dann schon der Name Speed2 (Cruise Control oder was)


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

>



*also das find ich jetzt häßlich   

iss ja zum Glück alles Geschmacksache.    *


----------



## DaHype (18. August 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> muahhh ne soll das ein Racebike sein...mit locker 11,5kg.
> 
> mir gefällts nicht weils ein Endorfin ist und die Dumbos damit rumgurken.
> 
> ...



Hast du ne Ahnung.... tzz

also mit ner Louise FR kommts mit 520er Pedale auf 11,3 Kilo 
dann ist Endorfin keine Fahrradmarke von der Stange! 
Speed II hört sich genau so wie "Salsa" an   ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Dumbo ... und dein Fahrrad schaut ... eigentlich nicht viel anders aus als meins....
nur fährst du eine hässliche Kurbel von Schimschamo da gefällt mir meine RaceFaceEvolveXC besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

@ Shaun Palmer Jr,

bist du so geschrupft?? ist doch nicht DEIN´s oder? sonder sicher das deiner   

grüße coffee


----------



## DaHype (18. August 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Shaun Palmer Jr,
> 
> bist du so geschrupft?? ist doch nicht DEIN´s oder? sonder sicher das deiner
> 
> grüße coffee



jetzt kommts raus....

Coffee bist die Beste


----------



## Mr.hardtail (18. August 2005)

@shaun palmer jr: Sag deiner Freundin, dass sie ein nette Bike hat, dass allerdings in Sachen Understatement sehr sehr zurückhalten ist. Ach ja, ich finde immer noch, dass das schwarze Speed II besser aussieht und auch wenn es nicht so ganz meine Rahmengröße ist, fahren tut sichs mit diesen Komponenten super.

Gruß 

Matthias


----------



## Coffee (18. August 2005)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kommts raus....
> 
> Coffee bist die Beste




ist nur ne vermutung gewesen, aber shaun wird uns sicher aufklären ;-)






grüßle coffee


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (18. August 2005)

man des war nur ein beispiel für ein für mich hübsches Bike....äh meins kann ich net posten sonst werdet ihr erblinden (scherz)


----------



## DaHype (24. August 2005)

ich seh noch Bestens!


----------



## Adönis (24. August 2005)

223 aktuell


----------



## Altitude (26. August 2005)

hab meine Spot-Titan ein kleines Face-Lifting verpasst:

jungfräuliche 900er XTR-Kurbeln in 180mm 
36er TA-Kettenblatt 
neuer Laufradsatz mit PhillWood-Naben, silbernen DT-Speichen (2.0/1.8) und schwarzen Mavic x3.1 UST-Felgen


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2005)

*Irgendwie trau ich mich ja nicht so richtig bei den ganzen Single-Speedern   

Okay okay, hier isses, ich bin mal sehr begeistert, was meint ihr ?    






Sieht zwar nicht danach aus, fährt sich aber extrem geil   

Dank Umwerfer sogar Tourentauglich     


    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (26. August 2005)




----------



## ibislover (13. September 2005)

150/150mm, 14,7 kg spaß auf dem trail! 







vg,
philippe


----------



## Brook (15. September 2005)

Moin Leute,

nun bin ich seit vielleicht gut 3-4 Monaten mit dem Umbau / Aufbau fertig, breche mir den rechten Arm beim Abstieg über die Junior T und schon muss das gute Stück schon wieder wech:

** Beschreibung ansehen ** 

Vielleicht hat einer von EUCH Interesse, Testfahrt möglich, Fragen werden nur zu gerne beantwortet.






Ich habe, wenn irgendwann das Handgelenk wieder fit ist .. schon wieder ein neues Bike im Kopf - einen Aufbau im Kopf.


----------



## Adönis (30. September 2005)

Rhythm musste weichen...
bzw. Vom District Ride direkt zu mir nach Hause


----------



## dcg (31. Oktober 2005)

hier ist mein big hit 06


----------



## road runner (3. November 2005)

*Grüße an alle Biker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (3. November 2005)

ich weis nicht ob ich meine Babys schon mal gezeigt habe  aber falls nicht mach ich es jetzt...--->

BigHit FSR 05 (mein Baby für das grobe)



Trek Fuel 90 (mein Tourenbaby)




sind sie nicht hübsch  , meine Mädels


----------



## foda (29. November 2005)

Damals war es noch neu und unberührt.


----------



## showman (30. Dezember 2005)

Das neue Familienmitglied:






Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2006)

Geil 
Wenn ich kein Switch hät würde ich mir auch so eins kaufen.
Werd meins dieses Jahr auch leichter aufbauen. 
Hoffe man sieht sich mal irgendwo dieses Jahr.

G.


----------



## showman (1. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe man sieht sich mal irgendwo dieses Jahr.
> 
> G.


Ja a paar mal müßt ihr mich scho ertragen heuer  

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2006)

Dann nutz ich die Gelegenheit und mach mal gleich meine Räder rein.
Ist aber eher Zufall das es nur RM´s sind 


G. 


PS: Dann mach ich dir gleich mal Angst, wenn du mal eine andere Tour im Fichtelgebirge fahren willst.


----------



## Cove Rider (9. Januar 2006)

kenn mich leider noch nicht so aus hier im forum...

hier mein dh und freeride bike:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/?op=view&image=703300

Bilder vom dirtbike kommen demnächst: DMR Sidekick, MZ Z3 Qr20 usw.



und hier paar aktionpics:

Location: Dirtpark Kulmbach 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/?op=view&image=702717
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/?op=view&image=703303


Location: Secret Spot Kulmbach 

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/?op=view&image=702695


----------



## Ken****Barbie (9. Januar 2006)

respect geile Bilder...schaut aus wie in Kanada


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Januar 2006)

@CoveRider

  fettes Teil  
Du bist doch auch im Downhillboard unterwegs oder?

Hast du den Rahmen direkt aus Kanada?
Des neue Shocker DH würde mir nämlich saugut gefallen


----------



## Cove Rider (10. Januar 2006)

ja bin auch im downhillboard. hab den Rahmen von nem kumpel.....
Des neue shocker, naja. Mein peeler gefällt mir besser und lässt sich einfach total gut fahren. Bin super zufrieden, seit gut 1 1/4 jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo

hab mal meinen Marin etwas gutes getan. Hab auf 9fach gewechselt. Neues Schaltwerk und neuer Umwerfer mit der DC-Einheit (kein Komentar ich finde es klasse) und neuen V-Breakes. Der krönente Abschluß ist die SID Team 2006 mit PopLoc und der Acros AH-06 Steuersatz. So gefällt es mir echt ganz gut. 

Ciao Norman


----------



## wr400 (21. Januar 2006)

bis auf den spritzschutz und den dual-control hebel ein sehr schönes bike


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2006)

schick  geworden...langsam wirds Zeit für ein MarinTi-Treffen

"Gladys" hat auch ein Upgrade bekommen:


----------



## norman68 (23. Januar 2006)

@Altitude

sieht echt sehr nett aus!  

Was ist deins denn für ein Baujahr? Denn bei deinem ist der "Aluaufkleber" am Steuerrohr ein anderer. 

Ciao Norman


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2006)

ist ein 94er - Made by Litespeed...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2006)

der lenker !!!!


----------



## Ken****Barbie (24. Januar 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> der lenker !!!!




Lenker???


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2006)

Ja ja...der Lenker !?!?


G.


----------



## BergabHeizer (24. Januar 2006)

mein neues im aufbau, fehlen nur noch laufräder rest liegt hier so rum....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/216003/cat/2
gruß
bgh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (24. Januar 2006)

BergabHeizer schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues im aufbau, fehlen nur noch laufräder rest liegt hier so rum....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/216003/cat/2
> gruß
> bgh



das is ja meine gabel 

mein fahrrad:


----------



## BergabHeizer (24. Januar 2006)

das WAR deine gabel 
gruß
BgH


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja...der Lenker !?!?
> 
> 
> G.


 na schauts euch doch mal das ding an! kann man das noch guten 
gewissens lenker nennen  !


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2006)

ich find Ihn genial und Jeff Jones auch...

...fahr das Teil seit über nem Jahr auf zwei Rädern...

aufm Eingänger:






und aufm Schalter:


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2006)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...fahr das Teil seit über nem Jahr auf zwei Rädern...


 
ich weiss ich weiss  ich wollt dich ja eigentlich nur mal aus der reserve locken.
ihr treibt euch nicht mehr oft hier rum


----------



## schlupp (24. Januar 2006)

Mein Lieblingsspielzeug ;-) (zur Zeit zumindest)






So long
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Januar 2006)

isses endlich fertig? biste wieder im land oder nur
auf der durchreise...


----------



## schlupp (24. Januar 2006)

Bin im Land, aber im Lernstress. Bin ab dem 4.2. wieder voll einsetzbar , dann ist Mathe rum


----------



## MasterChris (13. Februar 2006)

mein BigHit ist auch wieder vom Umbau zurück...

Umbau von Single Track auf Double Track mit vorn Veltec DH und hinten Hügi FR Nabe. Anbau einer Kettenführung von Truvativ und neue Bereifung, vorne Maxxis Minion 26x2,5 super tracky, hinten maxxis HighRoler 24x2,7 60a machten mich wieder um 660 ärmer... aber was macht man(n) nicht alles


----------



## Artur (19. Februar 2006)

Hier sind die ersten Bilder vom Epic.

Momentan ist es nur in einer Notversion mit vielen alten Teilen aufgebaut.
Aber 10,9kg sind doch fürs erste OK.

Und bitte nicht über die kleinen Pics jammern!
Große Bilder gibts erst wenn das Bike mit neuen Teilen aufgebaut ist.


----------



## cubedirtrider (19. Februar 2006)

so etz is es auch an der zeit mein radl hier zu posten...






neue pix in kuerze mit dem neueun lrs....

zum bewerten in miner gallerie 

mfg matze


----------



## sictomster (26. Februar 2006)

seit heute: meins:


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. Februar 2006)

na dann will ich doch auch mal... bin ja seit 2 Monaten wieder
Oberfranke 

leider mußte ich mich hiervon schweren Herzens trennen:





dafür kam das 





und mein Winterbike


----------



## Bumble (28. Februar 2006)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:
			
		

>



*Erklärst du mir kurz, warum du dir nen Reifen ums Unterrohr wickelst    *


----------



## norman68 (28. Februar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Erklärst du mir kurz, warum du dir nen Reifen ums Unterrohr wickelst    *




Denke mal wegen Schutz vor Steinschlag.

Ciao Miro


----------



## Bumble (28. Februar 2006)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke mal wegen Schutz vor Steinschlag.
> 
> Ciao Miro



*Achso, 
naja okay das läuft dann wohl getreu dem Motto:  Form follows function 

Jeder wie er mag, konnte bei mir allerdings auch nach 2 Jahren noch keine Steinschlagschäden entdecken   irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (28. Februar 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Achso,
> naja okay das läuft dann wohl getreu dem Motto:  Form follows function
> 
> Jeder wie er mag, konnte bei mir allerdings auch nach 2 Jahren noch keine Steinschlagschäden entdecken   irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch  *




Fahre doch einfach mal mit dem Bike


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre doch einfach mal mit dem Bike



*Bin grad dabei  

Nach über nem halben Jahr Pause iss die Kiste jetzt wieder so gut wied einsatzbereit  *


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2006)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Erklärst du mir kurz, warum du dir nen Reifen ums Unterrohr wickelst    *




Hmmmh.....hab mir erst gedach er nimmt immer einen Ersatzreife mit auf Tour 
Aber dann kam mir die Lösung.....
......weil die Maxxis da den geringsten Rollwiederstand haben 

Aber trotzdem Geiles Bike 

Da hatte ich eigentlich auch noch nicht wirklich Steinschlagschäden, kann aber auch an der Leitungsverlegung liegen.


D.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. März 2006)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr fahrt... aber letztes Jahr beim Alpencross sind da schon öfter mal die Steine hochgekommen. 
Außerdem gehen ja unten am Rohr die
ganzen Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge entlang.
In 2 Wochen kommt dann ein upgrade: Fox DHX 5.0 Air und evtl. Atomlab Quickstep...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2006)

Steine fliegen bei mir auch schon richtig mit geschäpper ans Rad.
Aber hauptsächlich merkbar an den dicken Kettenstreben von mir.....da bleiben auch Spuren zurrück. Kommt wohl davon das sie aus Flachalu bestehen.

Da sind halt runde Rohre doch besser.
Hab auch schon Bilder von Demos gesehen wo richtige Dellen drinn waren vom Steinschlag da wo du den Reifen hast.
Könnte also bei solchen Rohren wie bei dir wirklich schade abwenden 


G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. März 2006)

also falls ihr mal am Schneeberg oder Ochsenkopf ein Enduro mit Reifen
am Unterrohr seht... das bin dann ich


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. März 2006)

altteilerecycling:


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> altteilerecycling:




Wow, es gibt noch graue die noch nicht gebrochen sind  


@Haudraufwienix: Ja dann muß ich mir ein paar lustige Sachen drüber einfallen lassen 


G.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, es gibt noch graue die noch nicht gebrochen sind



deswegen also der preis... hält die weisse farbe besser? dann lackiere ich
einfach um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (14. März 2006)

Die grauen sind dieses Jahr neu rausgekommen, neben den Weißen, damit es noch eine zweite Farbe gibt. 
Der Rahmen ist also der aktuellste und sollte eigentlich nicht so schnell brechen.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. März 2006)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Die grauen sind dieses Jahr neu rausgekommen, neben den Weißen, damit es noch eine zweite Farbe gibt.
> Der Rahmen ist also der aktuellste und sollte eigentlich nicht so schnell brechen.
> 
> So long
> Schlupp


Konjunktive!!! und das bei einem so sensiblem thema.....


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2006)

Hab mich schon gewundert das noch eines übrieg ist. 
Es gibt doch immer eine Antwort, selbst auf die ungewöhnlichsten Begebenheiten 

Aber mal zu den "2 Farben"....weder Grau noch Weiß zählt zu den Farben
Also gibt es diese Jahr des bike in gar keiner Farbe 


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (14. März 2006)

cubedirtrider schrieb:
			
		

> so etz is es auch an der zeit mein radl hier zu posten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





uiuiui, wenn des da wastl sieht!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2006)

Man Carre,
du hast ein neues und wieder in Bruchgrau 
Sieht gut aus 


G.


----------



## OLB Carre (14. März 2006)

is doch gar net meins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2006)

Ok  *schlafausdenaugenreib*


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2006)

@jörg ... mein graues lebt noch  allerdings is das auch nimmer mehr als ein zum bäcker fahren fahrrad


----------



## Sunn|Rider (15. März 2006)

So dann mal meine Kiste (nich der Hammer, aber mir reichts erst mal)! Hab vll. vor nen Freerider auf nem Prophet-Rahmen mit evtl. ner RS Pike aufzubauen und das aber nur wenns der Geldbeutel zulässt


----------



## Altitude (12. April 2006)

So, mein Crosser aus Taiwan mit Label's aus Minesota musste einem Classiker aus Californien weichen - natürlich wieder ein Eingänger:





































Rahmen: Steelman CycloCross Stahl RH 56 / 58er Oberrohr
Gabel: Sütterlin Stahl 
Steuersatz: Chris King 2Nut
Vorbau: Salsa Stahl
Lenker: WTB Dropbar
Bremsen: Paul neo retro
Innenlager: BBUN72
Kurbeln: Cook's DH 176,5
Kettenblatt: TA 42 Z
Pedale: Crank Bros. Candy SL 
Sattel: Flite
Sattelstütze: FastFeater
Naben: NukeProof
Felgen: Salsa Delgado Cross
Schnellspanner: Salsa
Ritzel SingleStar 18Z
Reifen: Ritchey Z.E.D: 700x42


----------



## thaper (12. April 2006)

haha lol das teil hab ich heut doch beim rösslein gsehn.......
najo bin ja auch a franke darum kommt etz hier mei kleiner hardcore freerider und downhiller rein......
http://downhillwaldi.do.ohost.de/P4050001.JPG
wird abr die nächste zeit was verändert.... vermutlich andere griffe und die gabel wird weiß und die double tracks werden auch weiß.....
Mfg Thaper


----------



## thaper (12. April 2006)

@coverider:hey du dei gabel gfällt mir....  sieht dick aus dein bike... mal guggen wie mein bike dann von der optik ausschaut....weiße gabel, weiße felgen, vorerst mal

Mfg Thaper


----------



## SoN!c (16. April 2006)

ICh habs estern auch beim zweirad rößlein gesehen wo mirder gute alte PER fett sein schockoladenosterei mit füllung über mein rucksack gesüft hat xD 

*depp*


----------



## thaper (16. April 2006)

SoN!c schrieb:
			
		

> ICh habs estern auch beim zweirad rößlein gesehen wo mirder gute alte PER fett sein schockoladenosterei mit füllung über mein rucksack gesüft hat xD
> 
> *depp*


selber schuld wennste dein rucksack unter dem ei liegen lässt..... Frohe Ostern!!


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (16. April 2006)

So hallöchen endlich ist meins auch fertig geworden, und das möcht ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten 















Zu den Fakten:
AMS Comp Rahmen in weiss
Rock Shox Reba Race 85 - 115 mm U-Turn Poploc
Manitou Swinger Air Spv 3
Hayes HFX9 180 / 160 Carbon Hebel
Mavic XM 321 Disc ( XT Naben )
LX Schalthebel
LX Hollowtech 2 Kurbel
XT 9fach Schaltwerk Umwerfer Kette
NC 17 Bashguard
Ritchey Sattelstütze / Steuersatz
Fizik Arione Sattel (oder so ähnlich )
Holzfeller Vorbau
Husselfet Lenker (31,8)
DMR V8 Pedale

alles komplett selbst aufgebaut - zusammengebaut
inkl Hinterrad einspeichen 

PS: noch hälts


----------



## SoN!c (17. April 2006)

Per kan nicht mal schokoladeneier essen 
ostern is nix für dich xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0hn (3. Mai 2006)




----------



## thaper (3. Mai 2006)

gehört das karpiel dir??? weil das bild taucht immer wieder mal auf.... aber das das wem hier gehört hätt ich etz nich gedacht...... najo geiles bike n bisi überdimensioniert aber uzm dropen taugts^^ wieviel wiegt den der spaß? und die bremsen kommen da weg oder? sin bisi unpassend... wenn man sich die restlichen teil anguggt


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Mai 2006)

nachdem mal schönes Wetter ist, mußte ich meine Bikes auch mal fotografieren:
ein Klassiker (eigentlich müßte da mal ein anderer Sattel drauf  )




was richtig leichtes für den Sommer:




und das Sommer-wie-Winter Bike




MfG
Stefan


----------



## j0hn (4. Mai 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> gehört das karpiel dir??? weil das bild taucht immer wieder mal auf.... aber das das wem hier gehört hätt ich etz nich gedacht...... najo geiles bike n bisi überdimensioniert aber uzm dropen taugts^^ wieviel wiegt den der spaß? und die bremsen kommen da weg oder? sin bisi unpassend... wenn man sich die restlichen teil anguggt


nö habs mir mit anderen parts bestellt.es hat liefer probleme daten weis ich jetzt nich auswendig.


----------



## SoN!c (4. Mai 2006)

j0hn schrieb:
			
		

>



Geiles Bike sieht sehr hammer aus aber ich würde einen anderen lenker nehmen der kommt mir weng unstabiel vor des teil würd ein mit ner 31,8mm fahren da dein bike es sau DICKE is aber grad das sieht geil aus


----------



## MasterChris (4. Mai 2006)

ja, der lenker kommt etwas schwelg rüber ... 
zu mindest bei dem dicken bike  mega dick das teil , alle achtung!!

was ist das oben am rahmen?? der ausgleichsbehälter vom dämpfer??
war das schutzblech da schon mit dabei?? ist praktisch, ich such auch nach sowas... mir hauts immer noch den dreck hinten ständig gegen den dämpfer  

aber stefans (reo-fahrer) epic ist auch nicht übel


----------



## SoN!c (5. Mai 2006)

sieht irgendwie aus wie als würde da ne taschenlampe hängen


----------



## Adönis (5. Mai 2006)

So hier mal Fuhrparkzuwachs:
(Und gleich sorry für die schlechten Fotos)


 (Link)



 (Link)


----------



## nik89 (5. Mai 2006)

hab den rahmen sonst noch nie geshen,aber find sieht richtig gut aus!!
so ne geile mischung aus freeride,slopestyle etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi_fahrer (5. Mai 2006)

so hier is meins:






wird allerdings nächstes Jahr denk ich mal a weng umgebaut


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Mai 2006)

@Adönis: gibt's hier im Großraum Nbg/Fürth/Erlangen denn schon einen Shop, der Commencal hat? oder stammt der Rahmen aus dem Versand?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (5. Mai 2006)

Die Fahrradkiste in Nbg hat Commencal


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Mai 2006)

na dann werd ich da doch mal vorbeischauen, weil schick sehen die ja schon aus  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thaper (5. Mai 2006)

mal ne frage hier.... wo gibtz bilder von dem lapierre dh rahmen .... ich finde die niregnds im netz und weiß vllt. wer wos die teile hier zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Mai 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage hier.... wo gibtz bilder von dem lapierre dh rahmen ....



http://images.google.de/images?svnum=10&hl=de&lr=lang_de&client=opera&rls=de&q=lapierre+dh&btnG=Suche
 

mit ein wenig mehr suchen:




bzw. http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr

MfG
Stefan, google-Sklave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoN!c (6. Mai 2006)

es gibt menschen die kommen immer noch nicht mit der google bilder such funktion klar ...^^


----------



## j0hn (7. Mai 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> ja, der lenker kommt etwas schwelg rüber ...
> zu mindest bei dem dicken bike  mega dick das teil , alle achtung!!
> 
> was ist das oben am rahmen?? der ausgleichsbehälter vom dämpfer??
> ...


ja das ist der ausgleichsbehälter und kei taschenla,pe,das fahrad ist bestellt,hat aber ein weiten flug


----------



## MasterChris (7. Mai 2006)

das warten lohnt sich bestimmt   
war das schutzblech jetzt schon dabei für hinten oder hst das nachträglich geordert???
ich bräucht für mein bigHit hinten auch sowas in der art das mein dämpfer den dreck des hinterrads nicht so stark abbekommt... wo bekommt man sowas her??


----------



## thaper (7. Mai 2006)

nee ich hab ewig auf der lapierre seite rumgesucht und nahc inet seiten von denen auf deutshc naja und dann bin irgendwann auf den link zu "discover the new dh 230 ... blabla..bla...


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Mai 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:
			
		

> ich bräucht für mein bigHit hinten auch sowas in der art das mein dämpfer den dreck des hinterrads nicht so stark abbekommt... wo bekommt man sowas her??



wenn du in den 06er Zubehörkatalog von Specialized reinschaust (gibts auch bei www.specialized.com im Netz zum runterladen), findet sich auf Seite 41 ziemlich mittig ein "Mudflap Shock Protector". Ob der für BigHits passt oder ob es eine spezielle Version für BigHits gibt weiß ich nicht, im zweifelsfall einfach mal probieren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (7. Mai 2006)

hm?! könnte passen ... aber ich muss next week eh mal zum arne, meine bestellten schrauben abholn, da frag ich mal was der zu den thema sagt.

da gibts doch die schweizer firma(mir fällt jetzt nicht ein wie die heisen), die solche parts aus carbon anfertigt... das wäre natürlich auch was edles


----------



## SoN!c (7. Mai 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> nee ich hab ewig auf der lapierre seite rumgesucht und nahc inet seiten von denen auf deutshc naja und dann bin irgendwann auf den link zu "discover the new dh 230 ... blabla..bla...




musst doch nur unter www.google.de und auf bilder dan lapierre .... eingeben und zack hast was gefunden xD


----------



## lugggas (13. Mai 2006)

Hat sich zwar net so viel geändert
aber:
Pedale:-> eggbeater Ti
Spannachsen:-> Titan
Vorbau: alter gegen neuer F99^^
Schaltwerk:-> XTR

joaa....


Lucas


----------



## froride (14. Mai 2006)

Centurion Stahlrahmen 
(doppelt endverstärkt, ovalisierte Rohre im Tretlagerbereich)
Magura CP125 (90-125mm Federweg)
Magura HS33
DT Hügi Narben, Tune Spanner, Mavic Felgen (Whizz Wheels)
Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbeln, Sattelst. - Race Face
Sram Shorty + Kassette (mit pinknem Spider - iihhhh)
XTR
Crank Brothers Pedale
WTB Steuersatz (Grease Guard)
FSA Innenlager
Schwalbe Albert


----------



## Priest0r (7. Juni 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beck103 (11. Juni 2006)

hi...


----------



## winki1978 (11. Juni 2006)

Mal meines aus der Umgebung von Bamberg !!

Ein anderer Sattel wird noch montiert, liegt schon daheim.

Schöne Grüße an die Biker in Franken.


----------



## Peace|maker (11. Juni 2006)

Soch jetzt mal eins aus der Umgebung Würzburg!
Ein schönes neues Ghost Enduro! 










hätte zwar noch nen paar andere lustig räder wie zb. des "Prophete Tandem" die absolute über fun maschiene!


----------



## MadBiker (12. Juni 2006)

hi..meins kommt aus wunsiedel  gleich neben marktredwitz,großraum bayreuth hehe.... 
einfach in die gallerie schaun 

greetz chris


----------



## skyper (17. Juni 2006)

Hier noch ein NBG Bike,habs erst bekommen und noch keine digi in die hand gekriegt um es in seinem "natürlichem Lebensraum" zu fotografieren!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Juni 2006)

Das kleine Schwarze (Revell 250r).


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2006)

Was hast du denn mit der vorderen XT Bremse gemacht.....also fallst du sie nimmer brauchst.

G.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Juni 2006)

Die vordere XT ist an dem noX dran - da kommt bald auch die hintere hin. 
Versuche es doch mit eBay ...


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

jo das is meins, aber leider noch net da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyper (2. Juli 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> jo das is meins, aber leider noch net da






schön schön,schau aber das die pedale mit dabei sind


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

jojo da sind schon welche dabei wenn nicht mach ich meine schuhe mit kabelbinder dran fest


----------



## thaper (2. Juli 2006)

hier mal meins.....


----------



## skyper (2. Juli 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> jojo da sind schon welche dabei wenn nicht mach ich meine schuhe mit kabelbinder dran fest





Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## thaper (2. Juli 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> jo das is meins, aber leider noch net da



mh von kettenführung einstellen haben die auch noch nichts gehört oder...


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

etwas straff sieht das aus ne^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (2. Juli 2006)

ein canyon auch aus dem raum würzburg (der peacemaker der alte nachmacher schon wieder^^)


----------



## Focusbiker90 (2. Juli 2006)

Hier is' meens nochmal!...






MfG Micha


----------



## froride (3. Juli 2006)

*Hat sich ein bisschen verändert:*
Centurion Stahlrahmen
(doppelt endverstärkt, ovalisierte Rohre im Tretlagerbereich)
RockShox Revelation (100-130mm Federweg)
Avid Juicy Seven 203mm
Magura HS33
DT Hügi Narben, Tune Spanner, Mavic Felgen (Whizz Wheels)
Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbeln, Sattelst. - Race Face
Sram Shorty + Kassette (mit pinknem Spider - iihhhh)
XTR
Crank Brothers Pedale
FSA The Pig DH Pro Steuersatz (Edelstahl)
FSA Innenlager
Schwalbe Albert


----------



## dirie´l (3. Juli 2006)

So, da ich jetzt hoffe mich auch ab und zu mal im Frankenforum auf zu halten, mach ich hier mal den Anfang.

mein "neues" (2 Monate junges) Liteville:


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Juli 2006)

mein Rock Mountain bekommt demnächst ein kleines Upgrade  Die Aufkleber sind schon da, die Neulackierung dauert noch ein wenig.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thaper (4. Juli 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> etwas straff sieht das aus ne^^


öhm..... Nein!    die obere führung führt nicht so wie se nu eingestellt ist... ein kleiner hubbel und die kette is drunten.... und die rolle passt schon nach meinem erachten


----------



## SoN!c (4. Juli 2006)

Hier is mal Mein Poison Taxin 06


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. Juli 2006)

warum baut ihr euch immer die bremsen vorne ab?  

einzigster grund wäre für mich um den lenker 360° drehen zu können sonst ka


----------



## Focusbiker90 (4. Juli 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> warum baut ihr euch immer die bremsen vorne ab?
> 
> einzigster grund wäre für mich um den lenker 360° drehen zu können sonst ka



Und dennoch würd's nicht funzen, da immernoch die Leitung der HR Bremse vorhanden ist 


MfG Micha


----------



## thaper (4. Juli 2006)

lol... genau darum... und gewicht....^^ die dirtjumper meinen halt sie bräuchten vorne keine bremse... zum streeten is aber vorteilhaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (4. Juli 2006)

mein big hit ist ja auf seite 12 hier schon zu sehen

aber ich musste feststellen das mein tourenfully trek fuel 90 noch gar nicht hier im thread ist


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dennoch würd's nicht funzen, da immernoch die Leitung der HR Bremse vorhanden ist
> 
> 
> MfG Micha




doch bei ihm ist der bremsschlauch vorne so lang das der locker einmal rum geht
is zwar net vorteilhaft aber das geht schon


----------



## SoN!c (5. Juli 2006)

Bombenkrator schrieb:
			
		

> warum baut ihr euch immer die bremsen vorne ab?
> 
> einzigster grund wäre für mich um den lenker 360° drehen zu können sonst ka




1.Siehts geiler aus
2.weniger gewicht
3.kann ich barspinn machen und 
4.beim dirt ist eine vorderbremse unnötig
5.hatte ich nie eine vorderbremse


----------



## SoN!c (5. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dennoch würd's nicht funzen, da immernoch die Leitung der HR Bremse vorhanden ist
> 
> 
> MfG Micha




Junge mein Kabel ist nicht im weg ich kann mein lenker 2-3mal rumdrehen und das reicht mal vollkommen


----------



## Focusbiker90 (5. Juli 2006)

Ok, ok... Ich dachte ja nur   Bin ebend nen CC'ler 


MfG Micha


----------



## SoN!c (6. Juli 2006)

Jopp bei dir würde das wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren weil eben dein kabel solang ist das du dein lenker um 90° nach rechts und um 90° nach links lenken kannst.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (6. Juli 2006)

Kann ich nichts zu sagen... Hab's noch nicht ausprobiert, den Lenker um 180° bzw. 360° zu drehen


MfG Micha


----------



## kantiran (12. Juli 2006)

mein Neues


----------



## MasterChris (12. Juli 2006)

wo kommst du her  

ebersdorf bei cadolzburg      

ich denke mal egersdorf, oder?!?!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantiran (12. Juli 2006)

ebersdorf bei coburg, nähe bamberg
wer lesen kann......


----------



## MasterChris (12. Juli 2006)

ach so   sorry

weil unser cadolzburg im landkreis fürth wird auch cbg. abgekürzt


----------



## Adönis (24. Juli 2006)

Mir war fad...

von links:





von vorne





Decals





und die Gabel...


----------



## thaper (24. Juli 2006)

überall muss er sein geschoss zeigen


----------



## Stylo77 (24. Juli 2006)

Adönis schrieb:
			
		

> Mir war fad...
> 
> von links:
> 
> ...



Du bist so ekelhaft !!!


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (24. Juli 2006)

Stylo77 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist so ekelhaft !!!




*DAS IST STARK UNTERTRIEBEN*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ken****Barbie (24. Juli 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:
			
		

> *DAS IST STARK UNTERTRIEBEN*



GAY


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2006)

das sagt Google dazu:






Hier "meine Interpretation" mit Hilfe der Firma Salsa:




























Rahmen: Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. / Platinum OX 
Gabel: Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. 
Vorbau: Salsa CroMo
Lenker: Jones H-Bar
Steuersatz: Chris King
Bremsen: Formula Oro Puro V: 180mm/H: 160mm
Felgen: Salsa Delgado 29er Disc
Sattelstütze: Salsa Shaft
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Naben: Phil Wood
Freilauf: White Eno 17 Z
Kurbel: XTR 900er / 180mm
Kettenblatt: TA Zephir 36 Z
Innenlager: Phil Wood
Pedale: EggBeater SL


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Juli 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> GAY




Dann schreib ihn ne PN und ihr könnte auch verabreden


----------



## thaper (24. Juli 2006)

spongi komm gibs doch zu du hast auch interesse....


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Juli 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> spongi komm gibs doch zu du hast auch interesse....




Nur weil du so schlecht bist und es im Bett nicht mehr bringst.


----------



## thaper (25. Juli 2006)

tjaja nur weil ich auf mädels steh brauchste hier net rum erzählen das ich es ihm bett net bring...  warum meldesten dichn nimmer? egal
sers


----------



## SoN!c (25. Juli 2006)

hallo !!! *ich sag nur der MAGISCHE FINGER *


----------



## thaper (25. Juli 2006)

ok dani... du sagst es...  aber die hat der robbart net so gernn....


----------



## Meiki (26. Juli 2006)

hier mal meine Bikes,es ändert sich bald wieder was dran,aber ich wollts halt auch mal herzeigen  :




Sagts halt mal was dazu!

mfg
Meiki


----------



## smerles (27. Juli 2006)

Nett schauns aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyper (28. Juli 2006)

Hier ma mein KonaShred


----------



## toshmanu (31. Juli 2006)

Grüße,

zur Vorstellung, mein Renner !


Größer unter:
https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/webmakulix/ManuPix

muss nochma richtiges Foto machen !

Gruß Manu


----------



## SoN!c (31. Juli 2006)

cool und so


----------



## Crash Zero (8. August 2006)

Mein Schmuckstück!!!


----------



## smerles (8. August 2006)

Hab leider kein eigenes Foto...

 

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2006/image/modelle2006/big/ert5500.jpg


----------



## speedy_j (8. August 2006)

da ist mal meins, natürlich im ungeputztem zustand.





die anderen bleiben geheim.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. August 2006)

nachdem jetzt MCG nach zwei Wochen mal meine Pedale geliefert hat, ist das Spielzeug endlich fertig  





Mfg
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (15. August 2006)

nice @ Reo


----------



## Da Goasse (16. August 2006)

So hier mal meins Bild bei Tag folgt noch...

17kg! 





greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-Designs (16. August 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/262634/cat/500/ppuser/55979

Viel spaß beim anschauen.

Ach ja, sind mitlerweile 190er scheiben hinten und vorne drauf, Eastern 2006 Pedal (schwarz). Saint kommt noch und Boxxer WC oder wahlweise Team sind noch in aussicht.

Grüße

flo aus Bayreuth


----------



## Priest0r (25. August 2006)




----------



## thaper (25. August 2006)

ach dit is dein neues? wunderbar bis auf felgen und reifen...


----------



## Priest0r (26. August 2006)

die felgen sind im stabilitäts/gewichts verhältnis ca 796873 ³³ besser als double track


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2006)

Sind des 521er?

G.


----------



## thaper (26. August 2006)

niemand hat gesagt das ich die douletracks da gut finde meine kommen ja auch weg... kommen dann mavic 729er oder rodi excalibur drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (26. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Sind des 521er?
> 
> G.



ja, aber die heißen jetzt bzw schon länger  721


----------



## decolocsta (14. September 2006)

Meins:


----------



## MasterChris (14. September 2006)

also das blau silber ist jetzt nicht so meins... ansonsten  very nice... vor allem die deemax


----------



## thaper (14. September 2006)

für den sinn und zweck dieses bikes hätte ich max. deetrax genommen.... vllt. auch die schwarzen cross max....aber ansonsten nice bike...


----------



## decolocsta (14. September 2006)

Ja hat sich aber so ergeben, sonst würde ich nie diese Felgen in ein VT machen....und ins Big Hit passt der LRS nicht da ich hinten 24" fahren muss, darum Deemax


----------



## MasterChris (14. September 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> ....und ins Big Hit passt der LRS nicht da ich hinten 24" fahren muss



jaja, das problem hab ich auch  mir hätten deemax auch gefallen, aber die gibt es ja leider nicht in 24"


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. September 2006)

update von meinem... jetzt mit nem richtigen Dämpfer!
Absolut Alpencrosstauglich... ich habs getestet.


----------



## MasterChris (15. September 2006)

sau geil  
jaja... der alpencross! mein kumpel und ich fangen nächstes jahr im mai am gardasee zum trainieren an und 2008 wollen wir dann auch einen alpencross fahren, ich hof mein trek hält es aus


----------



## predi (27. September 2006)

Noch nicht ganz fertig.
Änderungen die noch vorgenommen werden:
- Sattel einstellen ^^
- Sattelstangen kürzen 
- Lenker kürzen 
- Spacer kommt noch weg 
- nervige aufkleber an gabel und felge entfernen


----------



## Dej4vU (27. September 2006)

dann zeig ich auch mal 2 von mir =) 

Mein Lieblingsesel






Dieser Esel ist zum Verkauf freigegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian19 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo! Hier mein 05èr Stevens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F10 Elite


----------



## Christian19 (1. Oktober 2006)

Sorry... jetzt hats geklappt


----------



## Possessed (2. Oktober 2006)

Soo bin zwar erst ab dem 9ten Oktober in Bamberg und bis dahin noch Badner aber in Vorfreude aufs Frankenland zeig ich euch schonmal meine Saftquetsche! 
Suche übrigens auch noch Biker in Bamberg die sich anbieten um mel ne Runde fahren zu gehen ;-)


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Oktober 2006)

das is meins


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Oktober 2006)

bäääh ih wie bekomm ich das darein?


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Oktober 2006)

wie bekomm ich mein bike da rein?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Oktober 2006)

so??


----------



## decolocsta (9. Oktober 2006)

oder so:


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Oktober 2006)

Am Ende reicht aber:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Oktober 2006)

@Reitermaniac

Wenn wir Pikes tauschen sage ich dir wie es geht, deal?


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Oktober 2006)

vergiss es hab für des bike 4 jahre gesparrt und habs erst seit 1 monat also wird da nix dran gemacht


----------



## froride (15. Oktober 2006)

neu und schon dreckig


----------



## Priest0r (15. Oktober 2006)

15,75 kg


----------



## P4Nane (17. Oktober 2006)

jetzt is vorne noch ne hope pro II nabe (in Gold)  mit 729 mavic drin


----------



## Reitermaniac (23. Oktober 2006)

feine sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal ein kleines "Fuhrparkupdate!:
Gladys:




94er Marin TeamTitanium - SiSp

Clementine: 




95er Steelman Cyclocross (damals noch SiSp - jetzt als Schalter aufgebaut)

Chicha:




06er Salsa ElMariachi Ltd. 29er

Black Dose:




06er Marin Stelvio

comming soon - vor Weihnachten - mein neuer Schalter




07er Marin TeamTitanium


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Oktober 2006)

meins: bild 28.10.06

is aber noch net fertig 
an weihnachten is das finish.


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Altitude

hast dir das 07 gleich auf der Messe gekauf/bestellt? Schaut echt scharf aus, wie viel muß man dafür anlegen?

Ciao Norman


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Oktober 2006)

joa des sieht echt cool aus


----------



## Altitude (29. Oktober 2006)

norman68 schrieb:


> Hallo Altitude
> 
> hast dir das 07 gleich auf der Messe gekauf/bestellt? Schaut echt scharf aus, wie viel muß man dafür anlegen?
> 
> Ciao Norman



Ist das Jubiläumsmodell "20 Jahre MARIN-Bikes" - bestellt schon vor der Eurobike - das Messerad hab ich am Donnerstag Früh vor Messebeginn selbst noch mit aufgebaut - leider wars ein 17er - sonst hätt ich's gleich behalten - den Preis willst Du nicht wissen glaubs mir - Ok, der Rahmen soll um die 2.000 Euro kosten - made by Lynskey Brothers


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Oktober 2006)

Hardtail

DHX5.0  

Das Rennrad zeig ich hier nicht 

Hab nur nochmal gepostet, da der andere Link zum Bild nicht mehr gefunzt hat


----------



## norman68 (29. Oktober 2006)

Altitude schrieb:


> Ist das Jubiläumsmodell "20 Jahre MARIN-Bikes" - bestellt schon vor der Eurobike - das Messerad hab ich am Donnerstag Früh vor Messebeginn selbst noch mit aufgebaut - leider wars ein 17er - sonst hätt ich's gleich behalten - den Preis willst Du nicht wissen glaubs mir - Ok, der Rahmen soll um die 2.000 Euro kosten - made by Lynskey Brothers



Na in USA soll es so um die 5300 USD kosten. Da hätte ich dann schon mal gerne gewußt was die Jungs hier in Euro wollen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## MasterChris (29. Oktober 2006)

geil geil geil...
ich liebe das enduro! vor allem weil es so allroundmässig einsetzbar ist und optisch ist es auch voll der reiser.
hab vor kurzem bei meinen händler (adrenalin  ) auch schon ein topausgestattetes enduro bewundert, aber momentan leider zu teuer für mich
das enduro von 07 gfällt mir da schon nicht mehr so gut... aber das 06er ist ein traum


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Oktober 2006)

Wenn der DHX mit 2.75 " Hub am normalen Enduro voll einfedert, schlägt die Wippe früher an den Rahmen als der Dämpfer komplett durch !!
Also mal nen Auge drauf haben.


----------



## thaper (30. Oktober 2006)

mhhh...die enduros sin geil aber die sx trails sind von der geometrie noch a stückl schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (30. Oktober 2006)

schaft&schaltzug gekürzt
ist nun fertig


----------



## Fzogel (1. November 2006)

Hier ist mein lieblings "Spielzeug"


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2006)

Wo haste denn des kleine Avatarbild oder wie des heißt aufgenommen?

G.


----------



## MasterChris (1. November 2006)

jaja... ziemlich klein das bild, aber der hintergrund kommt gut


----------



## decolocsta (4. November 2006)

So hier mal meine VPP Bitch, besonderheiten, warsch, das einzige Reign mit gescheiter Führung und 165mm Fw am Arsch ohne längeren Dämpfer, bewerten oder konstruktiv kritisieren:


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. November 2006)

anderer Kettenstrebenschutz muß dran. Comus, ich glaub mein Pony hupt  

 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## klaro (5. November 2006)

... so jetzt werd ich meine Bikes auch mal reinstellen.


----------



## Green Machine (6. November 2006)

Hier auch mal Bilder von meinen beiden Bikes.

Scott Delano, Stahlrahmen, wurde neu gepulvert (Farbe RAL 6018) und wieder aufgebaut, seit 23. Oktober fertig.
Meine *GREEN MACHINE*






Die verbauten Komponenten:







Mein anderes Rad, Specialized Stumpjumper FSR XC Comp, Modelljahr 1999


----------



## DaHype (6. November 2006)

meins :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (6. November 2006)

hab was neues zum spielen......


----------



## Fzogel (8. November 2006)

Hier nochmal in gross!!!!
Greetings.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. November 2006)

feines bike  
hab das gleiche nur in blau auch Ert 5500 genannt


----------



## Hogger (22. November 2006)

mein bike


----------



## Hogger (22. November 2006)

so jetzt


----------



## dhmoschen (23. November 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (23. November 2006)

mal so ne frage was hat das gelbe so gekostet?


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. November 2006)

Die Beiden sind mal einfach nur geil!


----------



## attila7 (24. November 2006)

Hi,

hier zeig ich auch mein Bike
(hab immer gedacht, nur ich bin so verrückt und stelle mein Bike in die Wohnung... anscheinend machen das hier ja noch mehrere )

Grüße Christine


----------



## attila7 (24. November 2006)

Sooo, mein Mann hat auch ein ganz "passables"    

Grüße Christine


----------



## puma347 (29. November 2006)




----------



## SoN!c (3. Dezember 2006)

dhmoschen schrieb:


>



einfach geil die 2 bmw´s


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

jaja dani... alter dein bmw wird ma der oberknaller.... das wird so tight..


----------



## Priest0r (3. Dezember 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> jaja dani... alter dein bmw wird ma der oberknaller.... das wird so tight..



nein


----------



## SoN!c (3. Dezember 2006)

5. bmw


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

Priest0r schrieb:


> nein


ach komm halt die klappe dich will ich hier ma gar net sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (3. Dezember 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> ach komm halt die klappe dich will ich hier ma gar net sehn



nich so einen frechen ton an den tag legen, jungspund


----------



## MasterChris (3. Dezember 2006)

was is mit euch los ??


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

chris lange geschichte kurzer sinn der typ is einfach hohl... priest0r halt einfach fresse nich das ich noch unfreundlich werd wenn du mir ma begegnest... sei einfach still wenn ich schreib und kommentier net jeden scheiss mit deinen pussy argumenten.


----------



## rex_sl (3. Dezember 2006)

ey thaper 

geh nägel in bäume schlagen und nbg crews uniten. du bist echt tight.


----------



## SoN!c (3. Dezember 2006)

schlägerei wooo ?


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

der böse rex kommt... wenn ich was nagel dann dei familie tja nur weil ich tight schreib bin ichn ghetto bastard oder was? lol tja kennt mich schlecht...


----------



## Priest0r (3. Dezember 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> [........]wenn ich was nagel dann dei familie [........]



du neigst zum fantasieren


----------



## SoN!c (3. Dezember 2006)

Priest0r schrieb:


> du neigst zum fantasieren



  DU neigst dazu auf die fresse zu bekommen ?


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

purer ernst  freu mich scho drauf einen von euch beiden ma irgendwo fahrn zu sehn... hat dich scho maln 5 cm dicker 2 meter langer baumstamm gebremst? mich net aber vllt. lernst dus kennen wennste mir etz noweiter aufn sack gehst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (3. Dezember 2006)

sorry... aber so lange ich nicht weis um was es hier geht kann ich nur sagen, lächerlich euer getue.


----------



## Priest0r (3. Dezember 2006)

SoN!c schrieb:


> DU neigst dazu auf die fresse zu bekommen ?



nein.
und kein sporch rider wird mich zum opfer eines solchen vorfalls machen.


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

mehr isses au net aber les ma auf seite 415 oder so im postet ma euere dh/fr bikes dann weißte so ungefähr warum ich den net ausstehn kann


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

ich schon bin ja auch nur halber sporch rider... die bösere hälfte is bei ttt racing....


----------



## rex_sl (3. Dezember 2006)

ey pass mal bitte auf über wen du hier redest. ich bin leider kein 16 jähriger sondern nähere mich der 30.

glaube mir ich komme gerne zu dir nach nürnberg.

das mit dem baum war nicht dein ernst oder???

hat dich scho maln 5 cm dicker 2 meter langer baumstamm gebremst

das war echt mal zu viel. und meine familie beleidigen und dumm anmachen das ist auch nicht gut. glaub mir du kleiner pubertierender junge. das wird ein einschneidendes erlebnis in deinem leben. wenn du dich nicht entschuldigst für deinen schwachsinnigen post gegen mich.


----------



## MasterChris (3. Dezember 2006)

sorry thaper, auch wenn ich nicht weis um was es hier geht, aber die familie anderer sollte man wirklich ausn spiel lassen
das ist geschmacklos... und geht gewaltig unter die gürtellinie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

bei euch werd ich mich nie entschuldigen... höchstens wenn ichs dann gmacht hab... aber bei leuten die mich nur dissen bzw. nerven können entschuldig ich mich net und sry bin halt noch weng jünger aber trotzdem kein grund auf mich loszugehen oder sucht euch leute im gleichen alter... warum soll ich mir andere suchen und etz pscht....


----------



## SoN!c (3. Dezember 2006)

lol voll die drohungen... nur weil du 30 bist... oder was ?
eigendlich müsstest du vernünftig reagieren aber anscheinen is hier jemand anderes das pubatierende bübchen


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

leute etwas zu unterstellen bei nehm thema wo grad 3 anzeigen gegen unbekannt laufen is auch zeimlich assig...


----------



## rex_sl (3. Dezember 2006)

unterstellen is gut. ich war am buck als du mit deinem norco neben der 3er line nen north shore gebaut hast. also gesehen danke


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

glaubst du...  naja falls wir uns sehn... ich wünsch dir viel glück...


----------



## rex_sl (3. Dezember 2006)

nchmal. hör hier bitte mit den drohungen auf. denkst du eigentlich auch mal. zuerst beleidigst du mich und meine familienangehörigen und dann gehst du mit der absicht auf mich los mich beim radfahren mit nem 2 meter langen baum vom rad zu holen. 

junge das ist gefährliche körperverletzung evtl. sogar versuchter mord. denk bitte nach. 

ich habe keine lust mich hier mit kindern oder jugendlichen zu streiten. die mich in meiner existenz bedrohen und meine familie vergewaltigen wollen.

danke

Design Dipl.-Designerin(FH) Claudia
Nürnberger Str.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2006)

sag mal thaper, musst du mittlerweile jeden thread vollmüllen mit deinem sinnlosen ketzerischen gesülze?
bei dir als beispiel, sehe ich, warum man einen größeren teil der heutigen jugend in die tonne kloppen kann.


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

ja schon... wenn ich mein bike poste mülll ich auch immer das forum zu nich... junge schau ma erst nach wer immer angefangen hat mit der ganzen ********... normal poste ich n bike kommen bewertungen bzw. ander bikes aber sobald priest0r oder rex da sin gibtz nur gehate und gedisse von den beiden junge ich lass mich net dissen von egal wem.. najo du musst es wissen. du kennst mich total gut und weißt wie ich drauf bin... tja zwischen schreiben und ausführen isn unterschied... aber wen die beiden anfangen sind se selbst schuld ich mach solang weiter bis einer aufgibt...  warum soll ich mich niedermachen lassen? ok das mit der familie war hart aber ok war auch net ernst gemeint genauso wie das mit dem baumstamm. mir egal was die beiden von mir halten. aber wenn sie meinen alles was ich schreib niedermachen zu müssen dann verzichte ich auf anstand und manier...
und sag mal speedy hast du überhaupt ne ahnung um was es hier eig geht?


----------



## SoN!c (3. Dezember 2006)

etz wird behindert ich geh chilln peace


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

joa endlich ma einer mit verstand  na wer erinnert sich dran wann ich das das letzt ma gschrieben hab? haha lol ja ich geh den au ma chilln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (3. Dezember 2006)

SoN!c schrieb:


> etz wird behindert ich geh chilln peace





speedy_j schrieb:


> bei dir als beispiel, sehe ich, warum man einen größeren teil der heutigen jugend in die tonne kloppen kann.




ein toller spruch - so vielseitig einsetzbar


----------



## puma347 (3. Dezember 2006)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ey pass mal bitte auf über wen du hier redest. ich bin leider kein 16 jähriger sondern nähere mich der 30.
> 
> glaube mir ich komme gerne zu dir nach nürnberg.
> 
> ...



ja so nah is das jetzt auch wieder nicht


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Dezember 2006)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ey pass mal bitte auf über wen du hier redest. ich bin leider kein 16 jähriger sondern nähere mich der 30.



laut ICQ-Profil bist 25. 

--

ich fand das schon recht aufschlußreich, wie ihr euch in dem Klein-Kanada-Thread verhalten habt, aber die letzte Seite toppt das nochmal um Längen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## puma347 (3. Dezember 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> laut ICQ-Profil bist 25.



is bei ihm doch nicht angebn


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube es wird Zeit, dass Coffee hier mal löscht oder zu macht.

Ihr Deppen können einen echt die Lust auf DH und FR versauen. Erst regt ihr Beide (Flo und Per) euch auf wegen den Umgang unter bikern und dann seid ihr ein super Beispiel dafür, was gerade am Buck abgeht. Geht euch doch einfach aus dem Weg? Selbst das Forum ist groß genug für euch beide.

Und vorallem, wenn jetzt hier schon einer sagt mit Baum bremsen und so, ich bitte euch! Kein deut besser, als die bösen und blöden Wanderer über die sich einige doch jeden Tag gerne aufregen.

Ich find es einfach nur lächerlich was hier abgeht.

Ach ja Per, solltest du dich mit Flo oder Rex treffen, naja, könnte böse für dich ausgehen. Meine das net böse oder so, ist aber so!

So nun hört auf mit den Bullshit. Per geht Hausaufgaben machen und Flo putzt sein Bike 

Edit: Wegen euren Bockmist wurde schonmal ein guter Fred zugemacht. Also gebt jetzt Ruhe


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

hab die beiden doch scho vor mir stehn ghabt... tja kamen sich toll vor mit ihren santas konnten nur über mei bike lachen und ham sich verdrückt....


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Und vorallem, wenn jetzt hier schon einer sagt mit Baum bremsen und so, ich bitte euch! Kein deut besser, als die bösen und blöden Wanderer über die sich einige doch jeden Tag gerne aufregen.


ich versteh das net zu mir sin die immer freundlich vllt. einfach weil ich se net übern haufen fahr oder so keine ahnung....


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Dezember 2006)

puma347 schrieb:


> is bei ihm doch nicht angebn



reden wir von der ICQ-Nummer 215112043? Wenn ja, dann steht da 28. März 1981.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> hab die beiden doch scho vor mir stehn ghabt... tja kamen sich toll vor mit ihren santas konnten nur über mei bike lachen und ham sich verdrückt....



Und da das Urteil der Beiden so wichtig ist, hast dir das zu Herzen genommen und warst weinen und bist nun böse auf die Beiden? Sorry Per aber echt, stehe doch einfach drüber. Willst du nun jeden dumm anmachen der was gegen dein Bike sagt?

Und außerdem, Optik und Aussehen  vom Bike ist doch Nebensache, oder? Klar, ein schickes Bike mit den besten Farben und Teilen ist schon toll aber wird total überbewertet!



thaper schrieb:


> ich versteh das net zu mir sin die immer freundlich vllt. einfach weil ich se net übern haufen fahr oder so keine ahnung....



Hmm. Dafür sind dann halt die Bike unfreundlich zu dir. Passiert 

So, nun nehmt euch alle an die Hände und habt euch wieder lieb!

Edit:

Per, ich habe eben in meine Bilder geschaut, dein Kommentar zu eins:

"du *ASSI* hast au nix besseres zu tun"

Mich stört das nicht, aber wenn du mit anderen auch so redest, dann könnte das schnell falsch ankommen. Und wirklich cool ist diese Art der Sprache nun auch nicht, isch schwör.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> reden wir von der ICQ-Nummer 215112043? Wenn ja, dann steht da 28. März 1981.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Na du gehst aber auch Richtung 30, hat mir gerade ICQ geflüstert


----------



## puma347 (3. Dezember 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> reden wir von der ICQ-Nummer 215112043? Wenn ja, dann steht da 28. März 1981.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



mmhh nö ich hab nur die ICQ-Nummer:  231-249-653


----------



## Altitude (3. Dezember 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Na du gehst aber auch Richtung 30, hat mir gerade ICQ geflüstert



Probleme mit Bikern an/um die 30ig???


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

robert ich glaub wir kennen uns mittlerweile relativ gut und wie das assi gemeint ist weißt du sicherlich auch und bei leuten bei denne ich mir net sicher bin wie sies verstehn schreib ich sowat au net. wer sagt das diese sprach cool sein soll? zitiere bitte den beitrag oder die aussage von mir in der ich gesagt hab das meine sprache cool ist oder das ich cool wäre oder so. ich stell sie dann in mei signatur 

und zu der sache mit den beiden am buck: nö ich hab nich viel drüber nachgedacht außer so "mh wat wolln die denn vo mir, kenn ich doch irgendwoher, warum lachen die so dumm" vielmehr hat mich des an dem tag net gekümmert. nein ich akzeptiere kritik aber irgendwann gehts auch zu weit...

edit: hab übrigens grad das "assi" weggemacht...  wollts umschreiben was ich mein hatte aber ka lust n halben roman zu schreiben.


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> robert ich glaub wir kennen uns mittlerweile relativ gut und wie das assi gemeint ist weißt du sicherlich auch und bei leuten bei denne ich mir net sicher bin wie sies verstehn schreib ich sowat au net. wer sagt das diese sprach cool sein soll? zitiere bitte den beitrag oder die aussage von mir in der ich gesagt hab das meine sprache cool ist oder das ich cool wäre oder so. ich stell sie dann in mei signatur



Hast du nirgends geschrieben. Aber irgendwas muss dich ja dazu verleitet haben das zu schreiben. Aber egal. Mich stört das ja net und ich weiß wie es gemeint ist 



Altitude schrieb:


> Probleme mit Bikern an/um die 30ig???



Ohne Ende


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2006)

hey jungs eig.,  isch schwör, ich habe keine eigenes bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (3. Dezember 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> hey jungs eig.,  isch schwör, ich habe keine eigenes bike...



Ich glaube es ist zu spät, den Satz verstehe ich nun nicht.

Ich gehe ins Bett, GN8


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Dezember 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Na du gehst aber auch Richtung 30, hat mir gerade ICQ geflüstert



aber ich mach das noch eher als rex_sl  

@Alti:  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Dezember 2006)

Altitude schrieb:


> Probleme mit Bikern an/um die 30ig???



Mich mal mit meinem Shicbike daneben stell und auch dumm fragend schau!


----------



## speedy_j (4. Dezember 2006)

@thaper
es ist mir egal, um was es hier geht und wer du bist. dein verhalten ist zum kotzen. "ich geb erst ruh, wenn die anderen aufhören" - sind wir hier im kindergarten?

ich hatte mich beim anklicken dieses threads eigentlich auf pics von neuen bikes/parts gefreut. stattdessen lese ich wieder, dass du leute beleidigst und hier sinnlos rumgespamt wird. das nun schon zum zweiten mal. vielleicht liegt das verhalten der anderen an deinem verhalten.nur wissen die, dass man eine gewisse etikette einhalten sollte.


----------



## Flo-Designs (4. Dezember 2006)

... (ohne Worte)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/311404


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2006)

ich antworte einfach ma net weil sonst gehts von neuem los.
hey flo hast ja die shiver doch behalten  sieht super aus dein intense.


----------



## Da Goasse (4. Dezember 2006)

Schönes Intense M3 bis auf die Bremsschläuche da wären 90° abgänge schöner ansonsten echt nice!


----------



## Priest0r (4. Dezember 2006)

ich find die abgänge voll ok, nur die gabel stört für mich das gesamtbild


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2006)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ich find die abgänge voll ok, nur die gabel stört für mich das gesamtbild


etz wo ich keine mehr fahr... optisch is se super aber gewichtsmässig viel zu schwör aber najo solangs dir gefällt, passts


----------



## Flo-Designs (4. Dezember 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> etz wo ich keine mehr fahr... optisch is se super aber gewichtsmässig viel zu schwör aber najo solangs dir gefällt, passts



jo, hab die shiver einfach noch behalten, weil ich irgendwie ein schlechtes Gefühl habe, mit ne Worldcup Boxxer reinzubauen und ne Team wollt ich im Moment auch nicht kaufen, da ich sowieso zu wenig zum biken komme, leider! Da tuts die Shiver sowieso! Zufrieden bin ich mit der Gabel allemale! Ich bin auch kein Gewichtsfetischist. Ist für mich auch irgendwie ne Modeerscheinung. Meiner Meinung nach kann ein DHiller ruhig was auf den Rippen haben. Würde mich nicht stören, solange ich damit schön shreddern kann ist alles prima. Aber mal schauen, wenn ich wieder mehr zum Biken kommen sollte, dann überleg ich mir das auch mal mit ner Team BoXXer in weiß vielleicht mit roten Aufklebern oder so.

Aber danke für die guten Posts-

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2006)

Ne Boxxer wäre optisch wie funktionell sicher die allemal bessere Alternative, ein schlechtes Gefühl muss man da keineswegs haben, die Gabel macht sicher nicht nen Knick bei dem einen oder anderen Fahrfehler, die gebrochenen haben oft ne dunkle Vorgeschichte zu erzählen und haben einen Grund warum sie kaputt gehen.
Das Gewichtstuning ne Modeerscheinung ist halte ich mal für Hausgemachten Unsinn, es kann niemals nur ne Modeerscheinung sein gleiche oder bessere Funktion ohne Nachteile zu haben bei weniger Gewicht hat nur Vorteile, weniger Gewicht = mehr Agilität und ein besseres Handling, aber denke nicht das die Vorteile hier aufgezählt werden müssten, sind denke ich eher klar, aber Moderscheinung ist definitiv falsch, der Markt bietet einfach besseres udn leichteres Material als es vor ein paar Jahren möglich war, Beispiel:

03 Z150Fr: 3,3Kg
Totem 180mm FW: 2,5 Kg steifer und in jeder hinsicht technisch besser


----------



## MasterChris (4. Dezember 2006)

Flo-Designs schrieb:


> ... Ich bin auch kein Gewichtsfetischist. Ist für mich auch irgendwie ne Modeerscheinung. Meiner Meinung nach kann ein DHiller ruhig was auf den Rippen haben. Würde mich nicht stören, solange ich damit schön shreddern kann ist alles prima....



so seh ich das auch. bei meinen bighit ist mir das auch ziemlich egal und da ich selbst meine 105kg kampfgewicht auf die waage bringe, warum soll ich dann bei meinen bighit aufs gewicht schaun  

bei meinen trek fuel 90 schau ich da schon etwas mehr aufs gewicht, aber auch nicht so extrem wie manch anderer. aber das trek gehört demnächst EVTL eh der geschichte an und wird gegen ein specialized enduro 2006 ausgetauscht. aber nur evtl, kommt auf den preis an den ich bald vorgesetzt bekomme 
ich häng eigentlich schon sehr an meinen trekí, aber das enduro hat es mir schon angetan...
JUST LOOK


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2006)

Flo-Designs schrieb:


> jo, hab die shiver einfach noch behalten, weil ich irgendwie ein schlechtes Gefühl habe, mit ne Worldcup Boxxer reinzubauen und ne Team wollt ich im Moment auch nicht kaufen, da ich sowieso zu wenig zum biken komme, leider! Da tuts die Shiver sowieso! Zufrieden bin ich mit der Gabel allemale! Ich bin auch kein Gewichtsfetischist. Ist für mich auch irgendwie ne Modeerscheinung. Meiner Meinung nach kann ein DHiller ruhig was auf den Rippen haben. Würde mich nicht stören, solange ich damit schön shreddern kann ist alles prima. Aber mal schauen, wenn ich wieder mehr zum Biken kommen sollte, dann überleg ich mir das auch mal mit ner Team BoXXer in weiß vielleicht mit roten Aufklebern oder so.
> 
> Aber danke für die guten Posts-
> 
> Flo



Was für ein schlechtes Gefühl denn, weswegen? Wegen den paar Bildern von gebrochenen Boxxern? Die sind aber alle heftigere Strecken gefahren, als wir. Die sind auch 10 mal soviel damit gefahren, wie wir. Die nehmen die Gabel viel härter ran, fahren besser/heftiger, als wir, sogar auf Rennen, wo man meistens aufs Material schei55t...

Gewichtstuning ist doch keine Modeerscheinung, nur wird halt z.Zt. mehr darüber geredet, weil es jetzt auch mehr Alternativen gibt...

Haste Dir mal wenigstens die hohe Brücke besorgt oder wenigstens mal bei Cosmic angefragt, ob es die noch gibt damit dein Reifen nichtmehr an der Krone schleift?

Trink mal nicht soviel Slibo


----------



## thaper (5. Dezember 2006)

reifen an der krone? LOL? krass steuerrohr bisl lang oder wie?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2006)

War damals, als ich noch mein BigHit mit der Shiver hatte, genauso, nur wusste ich damals nicht, dass es auch eine hohe Brücke für die Shiver gibt...
Scheinbar ist die normale Brücke für Steuerrohre unter 12 cm geeignet, die hohe dann ab 12 und mehr... Hab dem Flo schon paar Male geraten, persönlich, wie auch per E-Mail, doch mal bei Cosmic nach der hohen Brücke zu fragen, könnte ihm sogar die Teile-Nr. heraussuchen, habe da paar Explosionszeichnungen, jedoch hat ihn das nicht sonderlich gekratz...


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2006)

lol............


----------



## Flo-Designs (5. Dezember 2006)

@deco: 

Ja sascha, ist mir alles bewußt, nur ich muss Dir ehrlich sagen, ich kaufe mir keine Gabel, die generell, egal wie sie durch welche Umstände auch immer gebrochen ist! Denn die Leute die das Zeug gesponsert bekommen, gut, da wärs mir auch egal, nur für das Geld, als Hobbyfahrer, brauch ich keine Gabel, die mir "vielleicht" irgendwann mal unterm Arsch wegbrechen könnte kaufen. Denn ich finde eine Gabel, die so viel Geld kostet und dann noch leicht sein soll, aber anscheinend trotzdem bricht, muss ich mir nicht anschaffen. Ich meine, warum etwas kaufen, was qualitativ nicht 1000% gut ist und es ständig austauschen z u lassen. Auch wenn es alles stimmt, dass ne BoXXer Team oder so besser in das M3 passen würde. Klar kann ich da an Gewicht sparen. Nur für mich als Hobbyfahrer bringt das nun nicht sonderlich viel. Schon mal von der Shiver gehört die gebrochen ist, ich nicht, auch wenn sie schwerer ist, mag sein. Nur in meiner derzeitigen Situation, lohnt es sich einfach nicht, eine andere Gabel einzubauen, komme zur Zeit soweiso viel zu wenig zum fahren, leider *heul*. 

Naja aber wie gesagt, ne BoXXer Team wäre sicher nicht schlecht, nur für meine Ansprüche wäre eine WC totaler quatsch! (das weißt du auch sascha). Ich werd mich mal in den 2 Wochen Urlaub nach ner hohen Brücke umsehen.

Greatzi

flo


----------



## Flo-Designs (5. Dezember 2006)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> War damals, als ich noch mein BigHit mit der Shiver hatte, genauso, nur wusste ich damals nicht, dass es auch eine hohe Brücke für die Shiver gibt...
> Scheinbar ist die normale Brücke für Steuerrohre unter 12 cm geeignet, die hohe dann ab 12 und mehr... Hab dem Flo schon paar Male geraten, persönlich, wie auch per E-Mail, doch mal bei Cosmic nach der hohen Brücke zu fragen, könnte ihm sogar die Teile-Nr. heraussuchen, habe da paar Explosionszeichnungen, jedoch hat ihn das nicht sonderlich gekratz...



... ne peter! Hab nur überhaupt keine Zeit, mich grad mit sowas auseinander zusetzen. Wollt ich eigentlich machen, wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2006)

Ne, du verstehst mich falsch Flo, war nicht so gemeint das du dir jetzt ne WC oder so kaufen sollst, was mcih angeht kannst dir auch ne RST Capa reinknallen *g*
Meinte nur das deine 2 Aussagen nicht richtig sind, wie ich oben erleutert habe, was du fährst musst du für dich ausmachen und du musst glücklich sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-Designs (5. Dezember 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ne, du verstehst mich falsch Flo, war nicht so gemeint das du dir jetzt ne WC oder so kaufen sollst, was mcih angeht kannst dir auch ne RST Capa reinknallen *g*
> Meinte nur das deine 2 Aussagen nicht richtig sind, wie ich oben erleutert habe, was du fährst musst du für dich ausmachen und du musst glücklich sein...



Jo Sascha, ich hab da scho verstanden wie du das erläutert hast! Aber du weißt ja auch was ich meine. Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass die Aussage mit der Modeerscheinung ein wenig übertrieben ist. Eigentlich meine ich nur damit, dass es mir manchmal so vorkommt, liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich nicht so aufs Gewicht schaue wie viele andere hier im Board. Aber ist ja auch wurst, soll jeder machen wie er damit glücklich wird.

ICB rulez

flo


----------



## thaper (5. Dezember 2006)

gibt hier im forum 1 foto von ner broken shiver... die is unten weggeknickt als jemand beim backflip an der kante  hängen blieb .... tjaja...


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2006)

lol, Shivers sind klappspaten, da sieht mans, ist der eindeutige Beweis....!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> lol, Shivers sind klappspaten, da sieht mans, ist der eindeutige Beweis....!



Und Konas sind Klappstühle... Aber was ist dann ein Klapprad?


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2006)

Das wo die Ossis fahren


----------



## Flo-Designs (5. Dezember 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Das wo die Ossis fahren



Geil! Ich will auch Ossi sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (5. Dezember 2006)

mehr bilder von bikes...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2006)

thaper schrieb:


> mehr bilder von bikes...







da haste was, im Moment noch ne Baustelle, aber bald ist Richtfest! Seids alle eingeladen


----------



## thaper (5. Dezember 2006)

schöner stealth bomber...


----------



## tiss79 (6. Dezember 2006)

Black Beauty!!!
War da nicht mal ne Monster drin?


----------



## decolocsta (6. Dezember 2006)

Ja, war, is aber nicht mehr....


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Dezember 2006)

tote hose hier? hmm anscheinend hat niemand mehr nen bike


----------



## MasterChris (29. Dezember 2006)

es hat wahrscheinlich schon so ziemlich jeder sein bike gezeigt...

aber wenn alles gut geht hab ich next week mein neues S-Works Enduro
dann gibt es wieder bilder


----------



## road runner (29. Dezember 2006)

sobald ich mein neues habe setze ich auch wieder bilder rein muss aber leider noch warten da Specialized noch nicht ausliefert


----------



## Da Goasse (29. Dezember 2006)

Ihr wollt ein bild hier ist ein Bild... war glaub ich schon mal drin aber jetzt mit updates: Mein R.E.D. 1


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Dezember 2006)

dann gibts hier mal wieder nen augenschmaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (2. Januar 2007)

...nun ist es da  
Frisch vom Dealer  Specialized S-Works Enduro 






geändert wird noch:
-roter Hope oder Tune schnellspanner für die sattelstütze (farblich perfekt zu den    roten naben und dem roten steuersatz   ) 
-Spacerturm wird an sitzposition angepasst
-und evtl noch ein längerer thomson vorbau

mehr bilder in der gallerie
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15231


----------



## thaper (2. Januar 2007)

habsch schonma geschrieben... zu geil das teil.... was auch cool käme is das ne hope bremse? wenn ja kannste ja noch die roten deckel dazu bestellen


----------



## Priest0r (2. Januar 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> ...nun ist es da
> Frisch vom Dealer  Specialized S-Works Enduro
> 
> (bild)
> ...




gewicht?

und:
du hast tolle teile am fahrrad. bitte schreib sie richtig.


----------



## MasterChris (2. Januar 2007)

ich bitte vielmals um endschuldigung für den schreibfehler 
hab ihn schon ausgebessert

Gewicht liegt bei ca.16,2kg


----------



## SoN!c (5. Januar 2007)

wer hat zu viel geld  ? DER CHRIS ! wer hat zu viel geld ? DER CHRIS ! Wer hat zu viel Geld ? DER CHRIS !


----------



## thaper (5. Januar 2007)

warte ma ma bis februar ab dann schau mer ma dei hardtail an...


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Januar 2007)

SoN!c schrieb:


> wer hat zu viel geld  ? DER CHRIS ! wer hat zu viel geld ? DER CHRIS ! Wer hat zu viel Geld ? DER CHRIS !



ach, das würd ich jetzt so nicht behaupten. Ich weiß zwar nicht den genauen Preis, den Chris gezahlt hat, aber zumindest war das Bike schon ein guter Deal  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (5. Januar 2007)

das bike war auf alle fälle ein guter deal  
als es fertig aufgebaut war, waren arne und ralf genau wie ich der meinung das es sau geil geworden ist und das ist es auch 
der endpreis von 3670euro ist viel viel geld, aber ich bin der meinung das der preis auf alle fälle in Ordung geht...


----------



## Priest0r (5. Januar 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> das bike war auf alle fälle ein guter deal
> als es fertig aufgebaut war, waren arne und ralf genau wie ich der meinung das es sau geil geworden ist und das ist es auch
> der endpreis von 3670euro ist viel viel geld, aber ich bin der meinung das der preis auf alle fälle in Ordung geht...



die zahlen oben sind aber nich die, die aufm scheck standen oder?
mein vp free war billiger und leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (5. Januar 2007)

was stand aufn scheck?! hä?!
hab bar gezahlt...


----------



## thaper (5. Januar 2007)

ich glaub er versucht zu sagen das sein vp free billliger, leichter und hässliger is


----------



## Priest0r (5. Januar 2007)

ich hab versucht MasterChris zu sagen, dass meins leichter und günstiger war.
aussehen=geschmack

das wort hässlig kenn ich nicht
die ganzen andren schreibfehler in deinem post sind hässlich


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Januar 2007)

Flo, sag mal, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, du willst Chris das Gefühl geben, er hätte sein Rad nicht dort kaufen sollen, wo er es gekauft hat. Liege ich da richtig?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Priest0r (6. Januar 2007)

waaaaaaaaaaaaas
das is mir egal
ich hab auch keine ahnung von uvp oder so
ich finds insgesammt einen krassesn preis.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (6. Januar 2007)

Priest0r schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaas
> das is mir egal
> ich hab auch keine ahnung von uvp oder so
> ich finds insgesammt einen krassesn preis.



ich habe neulich erst die Diskusion mit einem Kumpel geführt, dass dieser Enduro Mist nichts taugt.

Enduro fahr ich Moped oder was?

Die Teile haben für Bergauf eine absolute Sofageometrie, mit so einem Bike bergauffahren macht keinen Spass.  Und Bergrunter haben die Teile trotz ihrer Topkomponenten die  auch im DH taugen wiederrum keine gute Geo, viel zu langer Vorbau und Oberrohr. 
= fürm bikepark zu madig und für Trails zu schwer. Willst du allerdings langsam zum Biergarten radeln und keinen Bunnyhop am Bordstein machen willst oder kannst dann ist es ok.
Entweder ich kauf mir ein CC Bike oder ich kauf mir nen Freerider oder beides. Aber nicht so einen kompromiss NEIN

Nichts gegen dein Bike hiermit mein ich alle Enduros.

Für mich sind das alt Herren Bikes und absolut überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (6. Januar 2007)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:


> ich habe neulich erst die Diskusion mit einem Kumpel geführt, dass dieser Enduro Mist nichts taugt.
> 
> Enduro fahr ich Moped oder was?
> 
> ...



das enduro is nich meins.
meins kennst du doch sogar.


----------



## Priest0r (9. Januar 2007)

neue reifen, neuer sattel


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Januar 2007)

... und segelohren


----------



## SpongeBob (10. Januar 2007)

Was wird Thaper dazu nur sagen?


----------



## thaper (10. Januar 2007)

zumindest is die kulisse schön


----------



## Da Goasse (11. Januar 2007)

so bis auf paar kleinere sachen is es fertig... (spacerturm, rennradkasette, vordere bremsleitung kommt durch den schaft, sattel, kurzer käfig fürs schaltwerk ^^)


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Januar 2007)

felgen in flieder würden besser passen


----------



## Ketchyp (11. Januar 2007)

schon geil, aber ist das ein dhx 3.0 ?
Felgen sind doof


----------



## Da Goasse (11. Januar 2007)

ja is ein dhx 3.0 der sehr geil funktioniert und leicht zum einstellen is... kein propedal und so!


----------



## Priest0r (11. Januar 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> zumindest is die kulisse schön



bin ja auch ein teil davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (11. Januar 2007)

meinetwegen....


----------



## NWD (16. Januar 2007)

meine bikes, beim freerider bin ich jetzt doch wieder auf specialized umgestiegen. das prophet war doch eher ein enduro und nicht so zum springen geeignet.
mit dem sx trail bin ich jetzt voll und ganz zufrieden!!
gewicht vom sx trail im moment 15,5kg!


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. Januar 2007)

hmm das Hintere bike könnte mal ne wäsche gebrauchen oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## NWD (16. Januar 2007)

wieso wäsche, da sieht man doch noch die rahmenfarbe 

nach der letzten fahrt hatte ich leider keine zeit mehr das gute stück zu putzen. muss aber bald mal ne intensivpflege gemacht werden. durch den ganzen dreck ist die kette fast steif


----------



## Ketchyp (16. Januar 2007)

Da Goasse schrieb:


> ja is ein dhx 3.0 der sehr geil funktioniert und leicht zum einstellen is... kein propedal und so!



joa, hab den halt auch ^_^


btw sehr schönes SX ! 
Wenn ich mein ganzes Zeugs bekomm kriegt ihr auch mal n Bild von meinem Krüppel !


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Januar 2007)

lass deinen krüppel lieber stecken ... (bitte)


----------



## Ketchyp (16. Januar 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> lass deinen krüppel lieber stecken ... (bitte)



 

=P


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Januar 2007)

NWD schrieb:


> meine bikes, beim freerider bin ich jetzt doch wieder auf specialized umgestiegen. das prophet war doch eher ein enduro und nicht so zum springen geeignet.
> mit dem sx trail bin ich jetzt voll und ganz zufrieden!!
> gewicht vom sx trail im moment 15,5kg!



Kool Kool,
Ich liebäugele z.Zt. auch ein wenig mit dem SX, fahre im Moment ein Enduro, nur ist mir da das Oberrohr einen Tick zu lang, würde dann das SX aber mit dem DHX Air aufbauen und mit den Parts von meinem Enduro usw...

Darf ich Dich fragen, woher genau Du bist? und ob es ein SX in L ist? Dann würde ich fast mal wegen einer Probefahrt vorbeikommen, wenn Du mir dies erlaubst


----------



## NWD (18. Januar 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Kool Kool,
> Ich liebäugele z.Zt. auch ein wenig mit dem SX, fahre im Moment ein Enduro, nur ist mir da das Oberrohr einen Tick zu lang, würde dann das SX aber mit dem DHX Air aufbauen und mit den Parts von meinem Enduro usw...
> 
> Darf ich Dich fragen, woher genau Du bist? und ob es ein SX in L ist? Dann würde ich fast mal wegen einer Probefahrt vorbeikommen, wenn Du mir dies erlaubst


ich komm aus erlangen und es ist ein M rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (18. Januar 2007)

NWD schrieb:


> ich komm aus erlangen und es ist ein M rahmen.



ist das der rahmen aus der fahrradecke


----------



## Ketchyp (18. Januar 2007)

schon krass, sauviele erlanger hier (me2)
und noch fast niemanden an den einschlägig bekannten spots gesehen ... =(


----------



## Bombenkrator (18. Januar 2007)

bin auch aus erlangen, hab dich noch nie auf deinem ross gesehen 
welche spots meinst du? bestimmt rathsberg aber sonst gibts doch hier in erlangen nix gescheits...


----------



## Ketchyp (18. Januar 2007)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> bin auch aus erlangen, hab dich noch nie auf deinem ross gesehen
> welche spots meinst du? bestimmt rathsberg aber sonst gibts doch hier in erlangen nix gescheits...



rberg, obi, dirts usw..


----------



## puma347 (19. Januar 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> rberg, obi, dirts usw..


jaa also wenn ich wüsst wer du bist,dann evtl. ansonsten zieh ich mich  im sommer gern  zu meine geheimspots.


----------



## frontlinepunk (19. Januar 2007)

hier is nochmal eins, allerdings check ich net, wie ich des hier hochladen kann. ist jetzt nur ein link.  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/325722


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (20. Januar 2007)

dann machen wir mal nen erlangen pizzaplauder oder so. dann lernen wir uns alle kennen. und keiner braucht mehr alleine zu fahren wenn er spontan lust hat.

was haltet ihr davon


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. Januar 2007)

gute idee.


----------



## Ketchyp (20. Januar 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> dann machen wir mal nen erlangen pizzaplauder oder so. dann lernen wir uns alle kennen. und keiner braucht mehr alleine zu fahren wenn er spontan lust hat.
> 
> was haltet ihr davon



dafür. 

Wir können aber auch erstmal n Erlanger Thread aufmachen und dann postet jeder mal sein bike, pic von sich, alter und so (so partnersuchen style  ) und dann kann man sich ja mal zum biken ver"abreden"


----------



## road runner (21. Januar 2007)

Ihr mein neues Sahnestück


----------



## thaper (21. Januar 2007)

Schönes gerät, wobei mir das design net sooo gefällt. aber ansonsten n geiles bike


----------



## Bombenkrator (22. Januar 2007)

auch mal meins, noch net fertig
in 2 wochen kommt noch ein bild wenn alles fertig is   

*Foto by Dude#33*


----------



## thaper (22. Januar 2007)

schööööön


----------



## puma347 (22. Januar 2007)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> auch mal meins, noch net fertig
> in 2 wochen kommt noch ein bild wenn alles fertig is
> 
> *Foto by Dude#33*



lol gayl allär,schaut aber aus wien  24 er.abeer herbe


----------



## thaper (25. Januar 2007)

soo hab dann auch ma aktuellere fotos....





....




....




....


----------



## NWD (25. Januar 2007)

mein demo, diesmal geputzt und mit neuer gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (25. Januar 2007)

schickes demo NWD


----------



## Reitermaniac (25. Januar 2007)

@thaper was sind das für reifen auf deinem bike


----------



## Priest0r (25. Januar 2007)

michelin, steht doch drauf 



hab auch ein schneebild gemacht!
10 für thaper, weil das komplette fahrrad jetzt auf ein bild passt.


----------



## MasterChris (25. Januar 2007)

@NWD
sau geiles Demo  gefällt mir sehr gut!!!

@thaper
wolltest du das norco nicht verkaufen??


----------



## thaper (25. Januar 2007)

thihi ja priest0r extra für dich angestrengt das bike komplett draufzubekommen...
ja es sin michelin und zwar umsgenau zu sagen michelin dh32 oder auch als c32 bekannt.... glaub zumindest das es die gleichn sin... 
@master: wollte... aber die geschichte dazu erzähl ich dir wann anders...


----------



## MasterChris (25. Januar 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> @master: wollte... aber die geschichte dazu erzähl ich dir wann anders...



na da bin ich mal gespannt  
auf deutsch... kein neues bike, du bleibst bei dem "alten" norco?!


----------



## thaper (25. Januar 2007)

joah die saison über scho... werds halt bisi aufmöbeln... neue kassette neue kette neuer sattel neue felgen und neue hr nabe....und neue bremsen...


----------



## SpongeBob (25. Januar 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> joah die saison über scho... werds halt bisi aufmöbeln... neue kassette neue kette neuer sattel neue felgen und neue hr nabe....und neue bremsen...



Blöde Frage, wenn du das Bike eh verkaufen willst warum dann nicht die Kohle sparen und das Bike so fahren wie es ist?

Oder musst es den neuen Trends anpassen?

*duck und weg*


----------



## thaper (25. Januar 2007)

nee sponge das hintere lr is scho im sack. die kette is am ende und die kassette auch.... und der sattel auch wennste dir das eine bild anschaust...neue bremsen mhh  naja hatte die letzte zeit nur probs mit den gustln weil der nette herr vorbesitzer die anschluss schrauben vieeel zu stark reingeknallt hat gewinde im sack und da hats dann rausgesifft und so naja etz gehtz wieder... mh mit trends hat das nix zu tun sonst würde ichn slopestyler fahrn. oder son ironhorse oder sowas... und endeffektlich will ich nur rahmen verkaufen... aber im mo fehlt mir das geld für nen neun bzw. anderen gebrauchten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (26. Januar 2007)

so, der letzte feinschliff meines enduros...

gabelrohr gekürzt, aluspacer gegen carbon getauscht und den specialized vorbau gegen einen längeren thomson elite x4 gestauscht






gesamtbild des bikes spar ich mir, da nachn letzten bild so ne große diskussion entflammte  

ach ja, sattelklemme wurde auch geändert...
da ist jetzt ein roter "Tune Würger" am klemmen!

mehr bilder siehe in meiner gallerie


----------



## Priest0r (26. Januar 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> [..........]mh mit trends hat das nix zu tun sonst würde ichn slopestyler fahrn. oder son ironhorse oder sowas... [..............] aber im mo fehlt mir das geld [............]


merkst was?
n slopestyler oder son ironhorse oder sowas kriegst wohl ohne geld ? 


MasterChris: ist es jetzt leichter als meins ?


----------



## MasterChris (26. Januar 2007)

Priest0r schrieb:


> MasterChris: ist es jetzt leichter als meins ?



keine ahnung... mir auch egal!
der vorbau und die spacer habens bestimmt nicht rausgerissen


----------



## thaper (26. Januar 2007)

Priest0r schrieb:


> merkst was?
> n slopestyler oder son ironhorse oder sowas kriegst wohl ohne geld ?


nö kostet auch geld.... ich meinte eher ich habe eher weniger geld welches ich noch ins bike vorerst stecken will. wenn ich will dann könnt ich mir sowas schon holen, frage is nur für was und ob sich das wirklich so lohnt n teueren rahmen zu kaufen, da der fahrer wohl mehr ausmacht als das bike. die paar kg sin mir eh woscht.. solangs net über 22-23kg geht passt das schon..


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Januar 2007)

Hey MasterChris wie schwer ist das S-Works denn? Müsste ja mal
ein bißchen leichter sein wie mein "normales".


----------



## MasterChris (31. Januar 2007)

Gewicht wiegt liegt bei um die 16kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (31. Januar 2007)

Soch meine kleine Bike Familie hat nun am Sa zuwachsbekommen 
Das neue Adoptivkind mir (von Decolocsta verstoße )





*Sry für des schlechte Foto aber mehr gibt die Digicam net her *
Sind eig nur neue Griffe! Und halt ich als neuer Besitzer.


----------



## thaper (31. Januar 2007)

ah das biggi von decockslocsta... kam mir so bekannt vor  schickes gerät


----------



## BergabHeizer (1. Februar 2007)

So langsam wird´s, nur noch neue laufräder


----------



## thaper (1. Februar 2007)

schick... wart vorn paar wochen am buck nich? ham uns ja kurz am aufbau gesehn...


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2007)

Fahr mal lieber BMW... 


grüsse Tom


----------



## Reitermaniac (3. Februar 2007)

so meins mit neuen reifen


----------



## thaper (3. Februar 2007)

schick...


----------



## Peace|maker (3. Februar 2007)

N1 nur mach mal andere Griffe dran die sind doch ne Zumutung die Standart Ghost griffe.

Und  will auch entlich leichte BigBettys haben


----------



## Reitermaniac (3. Februar 2007)

meines erachtens reisens die griffe nich raus


----------



## Peace|maker (3. Februar 2007)

hab ich auch gedacht. bis ich meine Lock on hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (4. Februar 2007)

wo liegt da der unterschied?


----------



## Peace|maker (4. Februar 2007)

Kein Rutschen mehr der Griffe auf dem Lenker, Besser Grip auf den Griffen, oft dicker als Aufsteck Griffe; Sehn besser aus^^






*leider halt mit blitz des bild gemacht*


----------



## Reitermaniac (4. Februar 2007)

was kostet so nen spaß?


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Februar 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> was kostet so nen spaß?



Etwas mehr, aber die Dinger sind "unbezahlbar" geil!   Schau einfach mal bei den einschlägigen Internetanbietern.


----------



## Reitermaniac (4. Februar 2007)

als schüler is da halt kein geld vorhanden


----------



## Peace|maker (4. Februar 2007)

Also Bin auch Schüler und kann mir das grade so Leisten^^

Also mein Favorit: Odi Rogue 32 im Laden fährt nen Kumpel von mir ( Dick / Sehr Griffig, Schön; nur die Endkappen sind net so der Bringer/ einfach die alten weiter benutzen)

Ich fahre Reverse Imperial 29 im Laden (nicht so Dick aber reicht vollkommen aus und sehr Geil)

Gehört hab ich von den Nope Lock on das die gut sein sollen und kossten 6,50 bei Actionsports (http://www.actionsports.de/Griffe/Nope-Wave-LockOn-Griffe::9518.html)

naja eig kannst du mit normalen die so Ausschaun wie meine wenn du kein Schaumgummi fahrer bist nix falsch machen! Außer du nimmst welche die net  so 2 Schellen haben, sondern sich auf den lenker schrauben wie z.B Kona lock on griffe!


----------



## lowisbmx (4. Februar 2007)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Absolut kein rutschen mehr selbst unter wiedrigsten Wetterverhältnissen. Ich hab die hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/PROPALM-schraubb...yZ100247QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und bin voll zufrieden damit. Da kannst du soger zwischen mehreren Varianten und farbigen Lockrings wählen. Und mit 7.99 auch nicht teurer als normale Griffe!


----------



## Chris King84 (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo sagt mal wie bekommt hier die Bilder in der Qualität hochgeladen bei mir sagts immer bitte nich größer als 60 KB da erkennt man ja gar nix mehr


----------



## lowisbmx (4. Februar 2007)

du mußt die bilder in deine galerie laden, und dann den forumlink in deinen beitrag einfügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (4. Februar 2007)

Oder sie wo anders Hochladen. (wie ich schöne Gallery mit unlimited wespace leider aber halt mit 1mb begrenung sollte aber reichen)


----------



## puma347 (4. Februar 2007)

Chris King84 schrieb:


> Hallo sagt mal wie bekommt hier die Bilder in der Qualität hochgeladen bei mir sagts immer bitte nich größer als 60 KB da erkennt man ja gar nix mehr



www.mediapaste.de:daumen:


----------



## Chris King84 (4. Februar 2007)

Also irgendwie will das bei mir nich klappen  deswegen hab ich jetzt doch nur a kleines bild von meinen radl


----------



## Chris King84 (4. Februar 2007)

so jetzt aber ich hoff jetzt klappts


----------



## Peace|maker (4. Februar 2007)

ohh ja schaut nice aus! würde nur mal scheiben ranmachen^^


----------



## Chris King84 (4. Februar 2007)

Bin schon auf der Suche nach paar goldenen Tune KING und KONG und dazu passende Magura Marta aber das liebe Geld das is halt gleich wieder ein ganzer Haufen Schotter was da flötten geht   Hab auch noch ne Tune Big Foot daheim rum leigen die sollt auch mal noch ran ans Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (4. Februar 2007)

das problem mit dem geld kenn ich sehr gut


----------



## Peace|maker (4. Februar 2007)

Ein teures vergnügen halt^^ 
Ich frage mich sowieso wie ich das geld für decoloscta's Big Hit auftreiben konnt^^. 
Naja immerhin muss ich jetzt nur noch auf nen neuen helm und neue Handschuhe sparen^^


----------



## thaper (4. Februar 2007)

und normale einfache lock ons kosten 10â¬  meine lizard skin logo lockon flange kosten aber 30â¬


----------



## rex_sl (4. Februar 2007)

jungs das teure sind die klammern. der reine griffgummi gibts zum nachkaufen für 12-15 euro. das system is bis auf wenige ausnahmen miteinander kompatibel.


----------



## thaper (4. Februar 2007)

mh


----------



## Peace|maker (4. Februar 2007)

Ebend also für die odi bzw die ich habe wahren die ~30 der Komplettpreis!


----------



## road runner (5. Februar 2007)

Hier nochmal vergrößert abgesehen von der scheiß kamera


----------



## thaper (6. Februar 2007)

schön.... bis auf die fast zählbaren pixel und die scheiss farben


----------



## road runner (6. Februar 2007)

ich sag nur Handykamera und die Muster kann man abmachen aber ich finde es so absolut geil


----------



## Peace|maker (6. Februar 2007)

Aber sonst nen extrem geiles Bike*irg Neid*^^! Aber die lakierung ist echt der grauß aber des gute ist Schlimmer geht immer (das TATOO Rahmenkit)

Da finde ich mein Nachtblau geiler auch wenn sich in den Lack kratzern bei mir der Kalk ablagert *grmmm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (7. Februar 2007)

Richtig, das TATTOO war auch nicht mein Fall vor allem sind das keine Aufkleber und somit auch nicht entfernbar genauso wie das Demo 8 in Silber, auch nicht mein Fall. Das einzigste war halt noch das 7 I aber die Ausstattung gefiel mir nicht.
Irgendwann werde ich vielleicht die Deko abmachen und dann mal wieder einstellen  aber erst wenn das Bike einige
Zeit im Einsatz war.


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. Februar 2007)

ich hoff du hast für die farbe nich extra gezahlt


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Februar 2007)

*NACHTRAG:*



lowisbmx schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Absolut kein rutschen mehr selbst unter wiedrigsten Wetterverhältnissen. Ich hab die hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/PROPALM-schraubb...yZ100247QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> und bin voll zufrieden damit. Da kannst du soger zwischen mehreren Varianten und farbigen Lockrings wählen. Und mit 7.99 auch nicht teurer als normale Griffe!



Danke für den Tipp, musste gleich zuschlagen und sind heute gekommen. Endlich mal ein paar passende Schraubgriffe für die X0!  

Dankeeee..........


----------



## swirrl (12. Februar 2007)




----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Februar 2007)

der sattel sieht ja mal pornig aus


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2007)

so, hier mal mein neues Spielzeug:






2007er MARIN TeamTitanium (made by Lynskey Performance) Nr. 6 v. 50 / RH 20
Marzocchi Corsa SL Gabel 100mm - evtl. wird die noch Weiss lackiert
roter Chris King Steuersatz
DT 240s Naben mit Mavic 717 Felgen 
komplette 2007er XTR  (Umwerfer fehlt noch)
Salsa Stahl-Vorbau, Salsa Carbon-Lenker und Schnellspanner
Ritchey WCS Stütze...bis die Maverick Speeball da ist...


----------



## thaper (15. Februar 2007)

wie leicht/schwer is dasn?


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> wie leicht/schwer is dasn?



ist das wichtig???


Rahmen: 1380 gr
Komplett: 9450 gr

wobei's echt wurscht ist ich  hab sowieso links in dem Jahr 200 gr Titan zuviel drin ;-)


----------



## thaper (15. Februar 2007)

hrhr najo hat mich eben interessiert 9 kg taugt doch auch ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (15. Februar 2007)

ohhh... was hast na da angestellt das die dir so ein edles metal in den körper stecken  ??

naja, ob 9450 oder 9650 ... geiler leichtbau!


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> ohhh... was hast na da angestellt das die dir so ein edles metal in den körper stecken  ??



extreme Selbstüberschätzung in Tateinheit mit Dummheit...


----------



## MasterChris (15. Februar 2007)

auf deutsch... SELBST SCHULD


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> auf deutsch... SELBST SCHULD



nee, blöd gelaufen


----------



## MasterChris (15. Februar 2007)

okay...


----------



## Stylo77 (16. Februar 2007)

road runner schrieb:


> Richtig, das TATTOO war auch nicht mein Fall vor allem sind das keine Aufkleber und somit auch nicht entfernbar



ja so ist des bei tattoos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (16. Februar 2007)

:d


----------



## road runner (17. Februar 2007)




----------



## SoN!c (17. Februar 2007)

geil !


----------



## SoN!c (17. Februar 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/339182
Das is ma meine kiste


----------



## thaper (17. Februar 2007)

wie gesagt sehr geiles bike digger


----------



## Priest0r (17. Februar 2007)

ich kleb mir morgen sterne auf mein fahrrad spätestens dann muss thaper zugeben wie geil er es findet


----------



## thaper (18. Februar 2007)

hrhr ne mir gefällt das blau einfach nich..


----------



## Peace|maker (18. Februar 2007)

SoN!c schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/339182
> Das is ma meine kiste



Echt n1 des Bike!


----------



## drul (27. Februar 2007)

Meins, noch im Vorstadium nach der ersten Probefahrt. Hat seitdem schon einige Änderungen erfahren und wird grad auf Pike umgerüstet. Neue Bilder bald.






hmm irgendwas mach ich falsch, hätt ich doch einmal die Anleitung zum Bilder posten gelesen ... gehts vielleicht so besser:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/328683/cat/500/ppuser/31832


----------



## drul (27. Februar 2007)

.. und dann noch hier mein Teerflugzeug
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/343266/cat/500/ppuser/31832
eigentlich aber auch nimmer aktuell, da mittlerweile mit Syntace Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi und Mizuno Vollcarbongabel ausgestattet. Überlege gerade Umrüstung auf komplette Record, aber wer soll das bezahlen ... (Damals habe ich ganz bewusst die Dura Ace gewählt da ich ein möglichst funktionales cleanes sorglosrad wollte. Mittlerweile weiß ich dass auch Campa mindestens gleichgut und zuverlässig funktioniert, und da die Record in Kult und Optik haushoch überlegen ist, naja aber lassen wir das dies ist ein MTB-Forum und ich habe in letzter Zeit schon zu viel Kohle ins Hobby versenkt. Jetzt muss erstma das Liteville noch fertig optimiert werden.

Das Element und ein De Rosa Merak sind inzwischen der Finanzierung des technischen Fortschritts zum Opfer gefallen. Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind!

... absolute Spitze find ich immer noch Coffee's Stollenmaschi*e*ne. So ein dermaßen straightes und cleanes Bike, da möcht man am liebsten sofort drauf und losdüsen damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Februar 2007)

drul schrieb:


> .. und dann noch hier mein Teerflugzeug....



Das geilste Bild in Deiner Sammlung ist noch immer DAS:


----------



## wotan_S_rache (28. Februar 2007)

der votec ist wieder glücklich !! hurra !!


----------



## drul (28. Februar 2007)

Hi votecstöpsl

ich hätte noch tausende mehr davon ... 

ist halt meine Kleine, was soll ich dazu sagen - kaum mehr Zeit zum Radeln (außer wenn sie selber Lust hat, dann steigt sie in den Singletrailer und ab geht die Post) - aber dafür:


----------



## drul (28. Februar 2007)

außerdem meinte ich Asphaltflugzeug, nur so am Rande


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Februar 2007)

NA DA STELL ICH DOCH AUCH MAL MEIN NEUES STAHLRAD MIT PIKE UND ROHLOFF REIN  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=343107  SO DAS WARS


----------



## thaper (28. Februar 2007)

neee eins haste vergessen... caps lock


----------



## domip2 (11. März 2007)

meine schlampe


----------



## Fonz! (11. März 2007)

Bin neu hier und hab mich mal durchgearbeitet und sind nette TEILE dabei  


C Ya


----------



## Reitermaniac (18. März 2007)

irgendwie is hier tote hose hat denn niemand mehr nen tolles radl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (18. März 2007)

Obs toll ist, ist die andere Frage


----------



## thaper (18. März 2007)

taugt aufjedenfall wenigstens ma ne 66rc2x mit schwarzem tauchrohr...


----------



## Da Goasse (18. März 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> irgendwie is hier tote hose hat denn niemand mehr nen tolles radl?



wenns so is hier mal meins!!


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. März 2007)

na endlich geh mal wieder was


----------



## Ketchyp (19. März 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> taugt aufjedenfall wenigstens ma ne 66rc2x mit schwarzem tauchrohr...



danke


----------



## illuminato (25. März 2007)

So hier mal mein Radl...bitte fleißig Kommentare schreiben...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/351836/cat/500/ppuser/67870

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/351839

Illuminato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (25. März 2007)

nettes radl @illuminato

was für einen Dämpfer benutzt du bei dem Bike ?


----------



## illuminato (25. März 2007)

Manitou Radium RL in 190er Länge..bin aber irgendwie auf der Suche nach einem 200mm Dämpfer...Wenn es mein gepeinigter Studentengeldbeutel mal wieder zulässt würde ich gerne einen Fox RP23 in 200mm kaufen. Der wird dann auch ein wenig leichter sein als der momentane obwohl es mir bei dem Bike darauf nicht wirklich ankommt...


----------



## Fonz! (26. März 2007)

So mal ein Bild meiner Kiste von dem heutigen Ausflug ...







... Bin am überlegen mir noch eine neue Federgabel und einen neuen Dämpfer zu holen und später evtl. noch 
Schwalb Big Betty!


----------



## thaper (26. März 2007)

net schlecht aber die sattelposition schaut bisl STRANGE aus, weiter vor damit


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2007)

@ Illuminato

mhm also diese 6eckigen moosgummigriffe sehen irgendwie billig aus, wie vom baumarkt... sorry aber du wolltest ehrliche kritiken... 

oh und jetzt seh ichs erst... die klingel. huch....


----------



## Fonz! (26. März 2007)

heheh ...

Du wirst lachen bin heute teils mit zig verschiedene Sattelposis gefahren und bin dann zum Entschluss gekommen wie du schon sagst weiter vor damit fährt es sich auch am besten  Also Dein Tip wurde durchgeführt

Andere Frage lohnt es sich bei dem Bike ne Marzocchi All Mountain 1 2006 statt der Rock Shox Tora 302 zu verbauen

Und statt dem X-Fusion O2 RPV Dämpfer später dann Marzocchi - Roco TST ...

sind so die Dinge die mir bis zum Sommer noch im Kopf rumschwirren und eben statt den normalen Schwalb Albert eben die Big Betty dann sollte es für den All Mountain Bereich bestens gerüstet sein ...


----------



## thaper (26. März 2007)

wenn du eher zum all mountain und light freeride tendierst dann aufjedenfall ne gabel in der richtung... und der roco is auch gut wobei ich da eher nen marzocchi oder fox luftdämpfer verbaun würde


----------



## FrankenRider (26. März 2007)

Na dann will ich auch mal:

Mainz:






Mittlerweile mit 203 er Scheibe vorne.

Foto leider nur Handyqualität


----------



## sunabsolute (27. März 2007)

ich glaub ich hab meins hier noch gar nicht rein....


----------



## Fonz! (27. März 2007)

So da ich nun jeden Tag am Biken bin und ich immer mehr gefallen an etwas
robusten Fahren habe und ich langsam das Gefühle habe das mein Bike dabei
Schaden abbekommen könnte hab ich mir heute noch zusätzlich ein Dirtbike
bestellt.

2-danger - MTB HDS 70 für 599,- Flocken ... *freu*
Jetzt kann dann der Sommer so richtig losgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casiosv (27. März 2007)

So...

das is meins:






PS: mitlerweile is das Dämpferschutzblech gegen einen halben Fahrradschlauch getauscht worden - sieht besser aus und is genauso effektiv.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. März 2007)

wow ein Fritzz, hätte nicht gedacht, das es die tatsächlich gibt  

Aber sag mal, ist der Hinterbau genauso wabbelig wie bei dem Stereo, das ich vor 'ner Weile mal in den Fingern hatte?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## illuminato (28. März 2007)

@LB Stefan
die Ritchey WCS Grips sind die besten Griffe die ich bisher hatte. Kein rutschen, auch wenn es nass und dreckig wird, sehr leicht und sie liegen sehr schön in der Hand...wie gesagt, bessere Griffe hatte ich bisher noch nicht...
Was würdest du denn empfehlen zu welchen Griffen man greifen sollte?


----------



## Fonz! (28. März 2007)

Hab an meinen Bike die Lizard Skins - Northshore Lock-On 3/4 Flange
die Teile sind meiner Meinung nach genial haben ein 3/4 Flange damit man noch genügen Spielraum für die Schaltung hat sehr weicher und robuster Gummi mit 
Plastik Kern und jeweils an jeder Seite eine Metallring damit sitzen die Teile bombenfest und die Endkappen sind nicht zum stecken sondern mit einem Schraubsystem befestigt ... Preislich liegen sie bei ca. 30,- Euro hab mir für mein 2 Danger HDS 70 gleich noch ein paar geordert  


Gruss der Fonz!


----------



## Priest0r (2. April 2007)

:O


----------



## MasterChris (2. April 2007)

na das ist doch mal ein schönes radl...
gefällt mir sehr gut
mit den parts kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber die optik passt auf alle fälle


----------



## thaper (2. April 2007)

cooles radel priest0r gefällt. wasn das fürn rahmen?


----------



## rex_sl (2. April 2007)

das is sein alter richig rahmen der so blau grün, silber war. schau in sein fotoalbum, wie es vorher ausgeschaut hat das rad bevor ich e in die finger bekommen habe.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, ist der Hinterbau genauso wabbelig wie bei dem Stereo, das ich vor 'ner Weile mal in den Fingern hatte?



wabbelig ist genau der richtige ausdruck für das fritzz, liegt dafür aber hinten sagenhaft in der kurve. aber fahren tuts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (3. April 2007)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> wabbelig ist genau der richtige ausdruck für das fritzz, liegt dafür aber hinten sagenhaft in der kurve. aber fahren tuts



selbstlenkende Hinterachse oder wie?  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. April 2007)

yes, genau das. ist aber in der kruve mal ganz angenehm, braucht man sich
nicht rauslehnen, denn das rad macht das alleine...  find ich gut !


----------



## oBATMANo (3. April 2007)

Gibts zurück. Rad is futsch. Denn wenn, dann sollte sich das Radl nach innen lehnen.


----------



## Fonz! (3. April 2007)

mehr Bikes *sabber*


----------



## nosaint77 (3. April 2007)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab meins hier noch gar nicht rein....



Meine Güte... das arme Oberrohr!!!


----------



## Reitermaniac (3. April 2007)

wie meinst das nur weil da das bike eingespannt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (3. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> wie meinst das nur weil da das bike eingespannt wurde?



Man spannt grundsätzlich nur die Sattelstütze ein...

Das hat mehrere Gründe:


Rahmenrohre sind mittlerweile mehrfachkonfiziert - das Liteville sogar 4fach!!! 

Zur Mitte hin sind die Rohre am dünnwandigsten!!! 

Ein zerquetschtes Oberrohr kann man nicht austauschen, wohl aber eine zerquetschte Sattelstütze


----------



## thaper (3. April 2007)

mal ne frage wie stark ziehstn du die "schnalle" am monatgesständer an... also ich mach des immer so das es gescheid hält und net verrutscht und najo normal isses kein problem den rahmen so einzuhängen... aber najo bei meinem gehst so eh net... obwohl mein o-rohr dick genug  wäre


----------



## nosaint77 (3. April 2007)

Zwischen "gescheid hält" und "vermurkstes Rohr" ist es nicht weit... mit Ausnahme von DH-Rahmen - wie du sie fährst - gilt die "Montageweisheit" für alle Rahmen.


----------



## thaper (3. April 2007)

achso ok najo gut zu wissen.


----------



## Fonz! (5. April 2007)

Heute gekommen ...


NS Bitch Rahmen (white)






jetzt muss nur noch mein Fahrrad Dealer um die Ecke noch mein 2Danger HDS 70 umbauen auf den Rahmen + Neue Reife (aber erst am 17.04. *heul*) dann ist mein Bock auch fertig fürs Gelände!



C Ya


----------



## Ketchyp (5. April 2007)

neue reifen ? am 2danger sind doch minions oder ? Passen doch , oder zu schwer ? dann würd ich die DTs verkloppen und was andres dranbasteln..


----------



## Fonz! (5. April 2007)

Hab noch nen Satz Schwalb Big Betty bestellt aber die brauchen noch bissel bis die kommen ich hoff nächste Woche und ja die Maxxis verklopp ich dann ...


----------



## .Jack. (10. April 2007)

Ich habe auch ein Rotwild RED 1...
Ja des ist ein DHX 3.0... Die Leute von ADP Engennering wissen was sie für einen Dämpfer verbauen ! Der reicht vollkommen aus! DHX 5.0 etc. braucht man bei dem bike nicht.

...Die Laufräder sind richtig GEIL... Die werden auch Standartmäßig beim RED verbaut... jedenfalls auf den bildern von Rotwild


----------



## Da Goasse (10. April 2007)

.Jack. schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Rotwild RED 1...
> Ja des ist ein DHX 3.0... Die Leute von ADP Engennering wissen was sie für einen Dämpfer verbauen ! Der reicht vollkommen aus! DHX 5.0 etc. braucht man bei dem bike nicht.
> 
> ...Die Laufräder sind richtig GEIL... Die werden auch Standartmäßig beim RED verbaut... jedenfalls auf den bildern von Rotwild



des mit den laufrädern liegt eher daran das dt-swiss das Rotwild Team sponsored...


----------



## Fonz! (20. April 2007)

Um den Thread wieder mal zu beleben hier endlich mein neues Schätzchen  








... mehr unter Foto's - Kritik, Anregungen, Bewertungen sind erwünscht!



C Ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E=MC² (20. April 2007)

Ganz neu


----------



## illuminato (20. April 2007)

das is mal ein traum! Ein sehr schönes spielzeug hast du da!  Bist zufrieden damit? ich schwanke noch zwischen stereo und ams 125...

nur die sattelstellung nach oben sieht irgendwie ungesund aus...


----------



## MasterChris (21. April 2007)

illuminato schrieb:


> nur die sattelstellung nach oben sieht irgendwie ungesund aus...



da muss ich dir zustimmen! 
aber mir gefällt der sattel so und so nicht, genau wie das schutzblech... aber sonst, sehr nice


----------



## E=MC² (21. April 2007)

Das Bike ist der Wahnsinn. Ich kanns nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Ich weiß, ich hab den Sattel noch nicht richtig eingestellt.


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. April 2007)

was isn das für ne gabel?  *schäm*


----------



## Possessed (21. April 2007)

Hier mal meine Sänfte 





Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2007)

Hmmh....des Rad hab ich doch letztens am Ochsenkopf gesehen!!

@Seedy: Des Bike eins weiter ober wäre doch genau richtg für dich. 

G.


----------



## Evil77 (21. April 2007)

mein rocky - hoffentlcih ist die heuschnupfenzeit bald vorbei


----------



## Ketchyp (21. April 2007)

Also die BITCH, hat mal imo n doofen Sattel und der Bashguard ist irwie noch n bisschen hässlich. Aber sonst echt geil ! War ne gute Idee dir den rahmen zu kaufen und die parts umzuschrauben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh....des Rad hab ich doch letztens am Ochsenkopf gesehen!!
> 
> @Seedy: Des Bike eins weiter ober wäre doch genau richtg für dich.
> 
> G.



ist aber halt stangenware von cube. werd es trotzdem nächste woche mal probefahren, wenn es ein händler hier vor ort da hat.
ansonsten steht in den nächsten tagen noch eine testfahrt mit einen lapierre x-control an. bin damit am mittwoch noch mal fix um den block gefahren und das hat mir schon eher zugesagt. "problem" bei lapierre ist nur, dass ich es komplett zerpflücken muss, da die nur komplettbikes verkaufen und ich nur den rahmen benötige.


----------



## biker-wug (25. April 2007)

Mein Bergamont Threesome ist endlich da!!

Zu sehen unter Fotos: Ist ein Threesome 6.7 mit der Louise07 anstatt der Hayes und anstatt Crossride mit dem Crosstrail Laufradsatz.
Allerdings noch die falschen Reifen, kommen die NN in 2.25UST drauf, derzeit noch die 2.1UST NN.

In einer halben Stunde geht es auf die erste Tour!!


----------



## Focus1802 (29. April 2007)

Hallo, hier mal mein Bike  . Wenn das Bild zu klein ist, könnt ihr es auch in meiner Galerie sehen. Keine ahnung wie man es grösser rein stellt hier


----------



## Focus1802 (29. April 2007)

Hallo, nach einem Tipp von einem netten Forumsmitglied gibt es das Foto jetzt nochmal in gross.

MfG


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. April 2007)

Schick... schick... aber der Rockring, ich weis nicht, sowas schraubt man doch als erstes ab, oder?   Aber sonst, gefällt mir sehr, würde ich auch noch nehmen!


----------



## Focus1802 (29. April 2007)

Hallo,
was ist ein Rockring  ? Schuldigung für meine Unwissenheit :-( .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby17 (29. April 2007)

genau das wollte ich auch gerad efragen^^


----------



## Priest0r (29. April 2007)

rockring is n ring der anstatt eines kettenblatts oder zusätzlich montiert wird, um die übrigen und die kette beim aufsetzen zu shcützen
weil der stein baumstamm was auch immer auf den rockring aufsetzt, nich das kettenblatt
hier is wohl dieser komische billige durchsichtige plastikring am 3ten kettenblatt gemeint


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. April 2007)

Priest0r schrieb:


> .....
> hier is wohl dieser komische billige durchsichtige plastikring am 3ten kettenblatt gemeint



Dito, das komische durchsichtige Ding. Der Hosenschutzring oder auch Rockring genannt! (die weibliche Ausführung eben)


----------



## Focus1802 (29. April 2007)

Ich wieder 

Aber gibt es denn eine bessere Variante? Ich meine, ich will nicht gerade die Zähne in meinem bein spüren wenn ich mal abrutsche.

MfG


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. April 2007)

Focus1802 schrieb:


> Ich wieder
> 
> Aber gibt es denn eine bessere Variante? Ich meine, ich will nicht gerade die Zähne in meinem bein spüren wenn ich mal abrutsche.
> 
> MfG



Achso... na wenn das so ist, dann lass ihn dran.   Ich liebe es wenn sich die schmierigen Zähne in die Wade bohren!  

Im Ernst, ist irgendwie optisch ein etwas komisches Utensil.


----------



## Focus1802 (30. April 2007)

Hallo

Ich schau mich mal um, vieleicht gibt es ja so ein richtig nettes schwarzes Teil. 

MfG


----------



## SpongeBob (1. Mai 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Im Ernst, ist irgendwie optisch ein etwas komisches Utensil.



Optik ist nicht alles. Das ist ehr was für Poser 

Wenn das Teil seinen Zweck erfüllt, warum sollte es nicht dran bleiben?


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Mai 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Optik ist nicht alles. Das ist ehr was für Poser
> 
> Wenn das Teil seinen Zweck erfüllt, warum sollte es nicht dran bleiben?



  Meine Hosen sind beim biken nicht so lang und weit das sie da rein kommen könnten! ....und im Rock bike ich auch äußerst selten!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> Ganz neu



Sehr schickes Stereo! Fast ists bei mir auch ein Stereo geworden, hatte mich dann aber doch noch umentschieden.
Ist das ein Customaufbau?







Nachdem nun auch mehr als eine Woche vergangen ist bis ich mein Bike endlich mal ausführen durfte (erkältungsbedingt), wars dann gestern endlich soweit. Hat sich super die Berge hochscheuchen lassen und auch das Heck hat super alles glattgebügelt und ging auch auf sehr verblockten Wurzelpasagen gut ab. Einfach nur ein Traum, das Bike kennt nur Vortrieb und will Kilometer fressen!


----------



## speedy_j (7. Mai 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Nachdem nun auch mehr als eine Woche vergangen ist bis ich mein Bike endlich mal ausführen durfte (erkältungsbedingt), wars dann gestern endlich soweit. Hat sich super die Berge hochscheuchen lassen und auch das Heck hat super alles glattgebügelt und ging auch auf sehr verblockten Wurzelpasagen gut ab. Einfach nur ein Traum, das Bike kennt nur Vortrieb und will Kilometer fressen!



aber vielleicht hättest den rahmen lieber ein paar nummer größer genommen. das schaut ja furchtbar aus mit der langen sattelstütze und dem ewig nach vorn geneigten sattel. so kurze arme wirst wohl doch nicht haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Mai 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> aber vielleicht hättest den rahmen lieber ein paar nummer größer genommen. das schaut ja furchtbar aus mit der langen sattelstütze und dem ewig nach vorn geneigten sattel. so kurze arme wirst wohl doch nicht haben?



Ich glaube du hast nur einfach kein Plan 
Ein Liteville kauft man nicht nach der Rahmenhöhe sondern nach der Oberrohrlänge!
Sattelstellung ist noch nicht final, die Stütze ist noch gute 20cm im Rahmen drin...

Es sieht aber auf den zweiten Blick wirklich noch etwas komisch aus. Der kurze vobau begünstigt dies! Kommt aber noch ein längerer!


----------



## speedy_j (7. Mai 2007)

dann müsstest du aber trotzdem einen recht kurzen oberkörper mit kurzen armen und ewig langen frauenschenkeln haben. 

wenn eh noch ein längerer vorbau drauf kommt, dann hätte es auch eine nummer größer sein können. 

will ja damit auch nur ausagen, dass es mir so nicht gefällt. ich muss es aber auch nicht fahren. 

in ein paar tagen kannst mich dann zerreißen. baue ja auch gerade etwas auf.


----------



## thaper (7. Mai 2007)

mh... phone detector hat lange beine und n großen vorbau?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Mai 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann müsstest du aber trotzdem einen recht kurzen oberkörper mit kurzen armen und ewig langen frauenschenkeln haben.
> 
> wenn eh noch ein längerer vorbau drauf kommt, dann hätte es auch eine nummer größer sein können.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich bin schon sehr nach dem goldenem Schnitt gefertigt, kaum Toleranzen und so...  

Auf dem Bild siehts echt ein wenig komisch aus, ich sehe es auch so langsam ein. Scheinbar ist der Blickwinkel schlecht gewählt. Warte noch ab, den Sattel wollte ich eh noch verstellen und der längere Vorbau rundet das Gesamtbild dann ab...

Bisher schaut das LaPierre ganz "gut" aus, das wirds doch oder? Also allgemein mag ich diese LaPierre Dinger nicht so sehr, aber der Gesamteindruck ist dann doch eher positiv!




thaper schrieb:


> mh... phone detector hat lange beine und n großen vorbau?



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz, oder? Der Vorbau ist nicht das einzige, was bei mir groß ist  (nein, bin kein SheMale)


----------



## MasterChris (8. Mai 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> (nein, bin kein SheMale)



   

so, muss nun auch meinen senf dazu geben...
ja, der sattel schaut auf dem bild schon verdammt weit outside aus...
aber im großen und ganzen gefällt mir dein liteville sehr gut...
was wiegt es denn??


----------



## speedy_j (8. Mai 2007)

ja, das lapierre soll es werden. bis auf den rahmen bleibt aber nix, so wie es war. (und selbst der soll irgendwann die farbe wechseln, damit die werbung weg kommt)  ist mein erster versuch mit einem fully. mal schauen, ob ich mich da nicht vertan habe.


----------



## E=MC² (8. Mai 2007)

@ phone: dein litevill schaut super aus bis auf die bereits erwähnten dinger

mein stereo ist kein Custom-aufbau. Ich hab nur das Shimano XT-Schaltwerk in SRAM X.9 ändern lassen.


@speedy welches lapierre genau?


----------



## speedy_j (8. Mai 2007)

ist ein lapierre x-control 313...also der rahmen. sonst ist alles anders zur serie.

ok....den steuersatz fahr ich nun erst mal, aber da kommt bestimmt auch noch was ordentliches rein.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Mai 2007)

E=MC² schrieb:


> @ phone: dein litevill schaut super aus bis auf die bereits erwähnten dinger



und @ Speedy_J:

Jo, Vorbau ist jetzt ein 80er dran, leider aber mit 12° Steigung, aber das ist nicht soo tragisch, nach einer kurzen Probefahrt wars garnicht soo unangenehm und ungewöhnlich. Sattel ist jetzt auch besser eingestellt. Bilder folgen sobald das wetter wieder mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Mai 2007)

Ich kenne den pHONe persönlich, sein Körper sieht in etwa so aus 







dh. passt das schon so....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Mai 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich kenne den pHONe persönlich, sein Körper sieht in etwa so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
Auf dem Schwarzweiß-Bild kommt mein roter Arsch ja garnicht zur Geltung


----------



## decolocsta (9. Mai 2007)

Du bist ja auch nur von vorne abgelichtet....


----------



## FO-mega Local (9. Mai 2007)

hier mein Radl...mus nur noch eingefahren werden


----------



## decolocsta (10. Mai 2007)

sehr nettes teil.....gefällt...


hier mal meins:


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Mai 2007)

FO-mega Local schrieb:


> hier mein Radl...mus nur noch eingefahren werden



Kann sein, dass du damit vor so ca 3-4 Wochen in Erlangen unterwegs warst ? (hatte dich beim mueller richtung cinestar fahrne sehen, aber halt freizeitmäßig, ohne helm und co  ) 

Und yes, hatte Recht  (müsst ihr nicht verstehen ^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (13. Mai 2007)

so, zwei nervenaufreibende wochen später....









allerdings kommt in den nächsten drei tagen noch eine kettenführung dran. evtl. eine selbstbau aus carbon oder die von rohloff.


----------



## ragazza (14. Mai 2007)

Da sieht man mal,welch herrliches Gefährt man um eine Rohloff herum stricken kann.Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.Respect


----------



## Peace|maker (14. Mai 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, zwei nervenaufreibende wochen später....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Des Lappiere ist echt mal geil! Gefällt mir echt sehr gut!


----------



## Fonz! (14. Mai 2007)

Das Alutech gefällt mir sehr gut  

werd die Tage mal ein aktuelles Bild meiner Bitch mit neuen Laufrädern gekürzten Lenker + Sattelstütze posten ...


gruß


----------



## Fonz! (18. Mai 2007)

So wie versprochen ein Update meines Bikes ...

Geändert wurde Griffe, Laufräder, Sattel;


----------



## illuminato (18. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mein Bike auch mal einem leichten Tuning unterzogen...breiterer Lenker (650mm) und absolut geniale Ruffian Lock-On's von Odi...dazu noch die goldenen Schnellspanner von Hope...und natürlich das passende FOtowetter...ich hoffe dass ich bald mal einiges Aktionbiler einstellen kann wenn mein Kumpel mal wieder Zeit zum fahren hat...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Mai 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, zwei nervenaufreibende wochen später....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht mein Ding, aber trotzdem sehr nett! Aber mit dem Vorbau verschaffste Dir unfaire Vorteile! Während andere bei einem Rennen noch das Ziel erreichen müssen bist Du schon drin während das Vorderrad noch nichtmal die Startlinie überquert hat   

Als entweder Vorbau kürzer oder Riser gegen geraden Lenker tauschen, so passt das nur schlecht zuammen ansonsten Gesamteindruck super!


----------



## zuspät (20. Mai 2007)

hier mal mein spielzeug...
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/14980/fertig_.JPG

 mehr bilder über den umbau in meiner galerie


----------



## thaper (20. Mai 2007)

ein glück das du das bild nur gelinkt hast aber hast scho recht *kotz*


----------



## zuspät (20. Mai 2007)

was genau is zum kotzen? meine füsse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (20. Mai 2007)

Oh, nennen wir es mal interessant ...

Andrer Sattel (was kleineres, schöneres) und Kabelsalat und Füße raus ausm Bild, dann schauts ganz geil aus  (vlt den BG schwarz lassen, so vonwegen toomuch und so  )


----------



## zuspät (20. Mai 2007)

ja des mit dem sattel hab ich scho oft gehört. bin noch auf der suche die zugverlegung gefällt mir persönlich auch net aber muss halt sein für tricks usw. 
des mit den füssen müsst ich grad noch hinbekommen
des mit dem rockring und dem vorbau kam mir spontan. kommt evtl. net so gut rüber auf dem foto aber mit dem flipflop lack find ichs dann doch net so schlimm. hatte eigentlich mehr angst dass ichs mit dem gold teilen übertrieben hab.


----------



## thaper (20. Mai 2007)

ich meinte die farbe


----------



## zuspät (20. Mai 2007)

achso is eh nach blickwinkel verschieden.


----------



## speedy_j (20. Mai 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Nicht mein Ding, aber trotzdem sehr nett! Aber mit dem Vorbau verschaffste Dir unfaire Vorteile! Während andere bei einem Rennen noch das Ziel erreichen müssen bist Du schon drin während das Vorderrad noch nichtmal die Startlinie überquert hat
> 
> Als entweder Vorbau kürzer oder Riser gegen geraden Lenker tauschen, so passt das nur schlecht zuammen ansonsten Gesamteindruck super!




ne ne, des mit dem vorbau passt schon. bei 16° (oder 12°, bin mir grad net sicher) biegung geht nämlich wieder eine menge vorbaulänge flöten. man bedenkt auch, dass der lenker 70cm breit ist. finde die breite mal bei einem geraden lenker.


----------



## playbike (20. Mai 2007)

Hier mal mein neues Heckler.
Macht richtig Laune. Ok, Sattel kommt noch ein andere drauf.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## zuspät (20. Mai 2007)

@playbike was für ein steuersatz? chris king? nette farbe


----------



## playbike (20. Mai 2007)

zuspät schrieb:


> @playbike was für ein steuersatz? chris king? nette farbe



Yep, ist ein King in purple


----------



## rex_sl (20. Mai 2007)

der vorbau macht mir angst. so riesig und monströs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (20. Mai 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> der vorbau macht mir angst. so riesig und monströs




täuscht a bisl, hab aber nen rosa straitline in 70mm da, aber der beist sich mit dem King


----------



## HITMAN (20. Mai 2007)

..so mein bike..


----------



## illuminato (21. Mai 2007)

darf ich fragen was dein reign wiegt? wie groß bist du und welche Rahmengröße? Die sattelstütze schaut schon ziemlich weit heraus!
ansonsten sehr nett! Ich mag den Rahmen und das silber ist auch geil!


----------



## HITMAN (21. Mai 2007)

ja die ist echt weit raus gezogen das liegt unter anderem auch daran das man durch das VPV system schon leicht "im" rad sitzt.

rahmen ist größe L

ich bin 187cm und hab ne schrittlänge von 96cm..

ich denk bei meiner größe ist der rahmen gerade noch grenz wertig.


----------



## MasterChris (21. Mai 2007)

mein kumpel hat das neue reign zero ... 
bin mal gespannt wann er ein pic endlich hochgeladen bekommt  

wenn ich ehrlich bin gefallen mir die neuen reign´s besser, deins ist aber auch nicht übel


----------



## klaro (22. Mai 2007)

...mein neues Baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Mai 2007)

und, was wiegt das Liteville?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## klaro (22. Mai 2007)

Gewicht weiß ich noch nicht, hab noch ned gewogen. Info kommt nach.


----------



## MasterChris (22. Mai 2007)

mir gefällts auch ganz gut...
bis auf den spacerturm vorne, der passt nicht so ganz ins gesamtbild


----------



## klaro (23. Mai 2007)

So habe jetzt gerade nachgemessen: 13,66 Kg auf meiner Waage, allerdings ohne Spacerturm. Den hab ich auch gleich gekürzt.

Gruß Klaro


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Mai 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne ne, des mit dem vorbau passt schon. bei 16° (oder 12°, bin mir grad net sicher) biegung geht nämlich wieder eine menge vorbaulänge flöten. man bedenkt auch, dass der lenker 70cm breit ist. finde die breite mal bei einem geraden lenker.



Ich glaube nicht Tim 
Die Vorbaulänge wird horizontal angegeben, nicht die eigentliche Länge des Verbindungsrohres, oder??!! 
Bin mir da fast sicher, da ja sonst die Angabe sehr ungenau wäre!



playbike schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Heckler.
> Macht richtig Laune. Ok, Sattel kommt noch ein andere drauf.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Sattel ist doch TOP! Mit der Farbe des Sattels mag ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden, aber an sich ist ein Flite immer erste Wahl!


----------



## speedy_j (23. Mai 2007)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht Tim
> Die Vorbaulänge wird horizontal angegeben, nicht die eigentliche Länge des Verbindungsrohres, oder??!!
> Bin mir da fast sicher, da ja sonst die Angabe sehr ungenau wäre!




sehe gerade, das ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt habe. die 16° biegung bezieht sich auf den lenker, nicht wie fälschlicherweise zu verstehen ist, auf den vorbau.


----------



## klaro (23. Mai 2007)

ich finde das Bike auch super, schöner Rahmen und die Gabel passt optisch klasse dazu. 

Viel Spaß damit 
Klaro


----------



## klaro (23. Mai 2007)

wie funktioniert das, wie ihr die Fotos so groß reinstellen könnt? Ich mach das über Anhänge verwalten.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Mai 2007)

das rechte ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2007)

Ahh....schöner Gipfel 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (23. Mai 2007)

so hab etz mal probiert  mei  radel in nem anderen licht zu fotografieren  ohne blitz schauts dann doch ganz anders aus. 

hmm vorbau zu lang zu flach zu steil? egal die technik machts
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/373632/cat/14980


----------



## thaper (23. Mai 2007)

zu lang.. jo mit dem flio flop effekt schauts ja doch ganz gut aus


----------



## Fonz! (3. Juni 2007)

Dickes Update  

Hardtail an meinen geliebten Bruder verkauft  

Dafür seit letzten Freitag Besitzer dieser Spaßmaschine ... Bild war von Heute am Buck beim Einfahren usw.


----------



## biker-wug (5. Juni 2007)

Jetzt mal noch ein Foto von meinem in diesem Thread, nicht nur der Hinweis auf die Fotos!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## McSlow (11. Juni 2007)

So seit Freitag endlich das hier:





Ganz schöne umstellung vom Hardtail auf das Ding.. aber lustig isses ;-)


----------



## thaper (11. Juni 2007)

und noch ein norco in nbg unterwegs


----------



## Peace|maker (12. Juni 2007)

in würzburg ist balt auch ein neues am start^^


----------



## Fonz! (12. Juni 2007)

Muss sagen das Norco ist der Hammer war heute wieder bissi am Buck am Aufbau bissi Gefühl für die Kiste bekommen ... lang ging es ja nicht Wetter sei Dank  

Hab noch aktuell neuen Lenker Race Face, Pedale NS Legeater, und die Woche will ich mir statt den Kenda Drexx Standart Reifen noch Maxxis Highroller draufziehen ...


Gruß


----------



## orchknurz (13. Juni 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Jetzt mal noch ein Foto von meinem in diesem Thread, nicht nur der Hinweis auf die Fotos!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was soll der spaß wiegen? sieht sehr gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (16. Juni 2007)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, habe es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gewogen. Schätze jetzt mal so wie es dasteht auf 13,5 - 14kg. 

Werde es die nächsten Tage mal wiegen, wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## norman68 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neues Spielzeug 





Bin noch nicht gefahren s... Wetter :-(

Ciao Norman


----------



## biker-wug (21. Juni 2007)

Sehr schönes Bike, sieht echt super aus. Die geschwungenen Rohre haben echt was, kommt schon gut rüber!!


----------



## norman68 (21. Juni 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, sieht echt super aus. Die geschwungenen Rohre haben echt was, kommt schon gut rüber!!



Vor allem wird das mal etwas leiser im Wald denn da schlägt keine Kette mehr an eine Kettenstrebe 

Ciao Norman


----------



## biker-wug (21. Juni 2007)

Das stimmt, kenn ich noch von meinem Centurion CC 2000, da war das auch so, durch die Thermoshape SChwinge!!


----------



## road runner (24. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainman99 (24. Juni 2007)

Sooo... dann will ich auch ma...

meinz...


----------



## Fonz! (24. Juni 2007)

@ road runner

geiles Bike


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Juni 2007)

mal wieder ein rahmenupdate an der rennmaschine...


----------



## MasterChris (25. Juni 2007)

ohhh... ist das die sattelstütze die sich per knopfdruck hoch und runter fahren lässt?!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Juni 2007)

y


----------



## MasterChris (25. Juni 2007)

ist doch schweine teuer, oder?! 
taucht das auch was es kostet??


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Juni 2007)

ich fahr das teil nun schon seti okt 2006 und bin immernoch begeistert.
wider erwarten hat sie noch kein spiel in der vertikalen und nur minimal
in der horizontalen, was aber beim fahren nicht auffällt, sondern eher fast
wie ein dämpfung bei heftigen schlägen wirkt.

sie ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber dafür hat man gerade im CC bereich 
die möglichkeit recht kontrolliert und schnell die berge runterzukommen
und man sollte nicht für möglich halten, was 8cm ausmachen.

es ist einfach ne zeit- und nervfrage, wenn man nicht mehr absteigen muss,
sattel justieren, aufsteigen, losfahren.... das ganze geht während der
fahrt in fast jeder situation...

ja, das teil ist schweineteuer, aber ich würde mir die sache immer wieder 
kaufen..


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2007)

Ja da haste 100%tig recht.
Hab nämlich die gleiche 
Wollte sie eigentlich net so zum Rumfahren benutzen, sondern nur für die BikeAttack und so Sachen.
Aber einmal damit gefahren will man des Ding nimmer wechseln, weils einfach genial schnell funktioniert 

G.


----------



## MasterChris (25. Juni 2007)

hm... hört sich guuuuut an!   ist mir aber noch zu teuer...


----------



## Dirtfreak95 (25. Juni 2007)

*Hier sind meine Bikes:*
Mein Cube Edge Zone und mein Focus Decison 4.9:


Rahmen : ALU 7005 Hardride 
Gabel : Suntour Duro 
Steuersatz : Ritchey Logic 
Lenker : Truvativ Hussefelt 
Vorbau : Truvativ Hussefelt 
Sattelstütze : SDG i-Beam 
Sattel : SDG I Sky 
Kurbel : Suntour Duro 22x32Z. 
Innenlager : Suntour 
Schaltwerk : Shimano Deore 
Umwerfer : Shimano Alivio 
Bremse : Shimano Disc mechanisch 
Bremshebel : Shimano Disc mechanisch 
Schalthebel : Shimano Alivio 
Kassette : Shimano HG40
Kette : Shimano HG30
Felgen : Rigida Zac19 
Naben : Shimano M475 Disc 
Speichen : DT 
Vorderreifen : Schwalbe Albert Albert 2.25
Hinterreifen : Schwalbe Albert Albert 2.25
Pedale : Fasten Alu 
Farbe : gelb pulverbeschichtet 
Gewicht: 15,20kg 


Rahmen : 26" Dirt, alloy   
Gabel : RST Launch, 100 mm, Rebound adjust   
Dämpfer :    
Schaltung : Shimano Alivio   
Schalthebel : Shimano Alivio Rapid Fire   
Bremsen : mechanical Disc-Brake   
Bremshebel : Black Comp   
Nabe VR : alloy, Disc   
Nabe HR : alloy, Disc   
Umwerfer :    
Tretlager : Shimano TX70   
Kette :  
Innenlager : sealed Cartridge  
Übersetzung front: 42/34/24, rear: 11-30 
Lenker : Black Comp, Downhill, alloy   
Vorbau : Black Comp, alloy 
Barends :    
Steuersatz :  
Sattel : Velo VL-1205   
Sattelstütze : Black Comp, Patent, alloy 
Felge : Alex DP17   
Speichen : stainless, black 
Bereifung : Camel Black Comp, 57-559

Die sind 1 A find ich jedenfalls,das Cube ist so geil darauf kann man einen heben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (25. Juni 2007)

wenn du sie gut findest, dann ist gut  

das einzige was ich dann den beiden ETWAS mag ist die bereifung vom cube


----------



## Toby17 (25. Juni 2007)

15,2kg bei nem dirtbike?!
du bist wahnsinnig!
mir gefallen die jetzt auch net so sehr...aber jeder hat seine eigene meinung


----------



## MasterChris (25. Juni 2007)

ums gefallen geht es mir bei den bikes nicht mal... geschmäcker gehn nun mal auseinander!
die parts im allgemeinen an den bikes sind meiner meinung nach grottenschlecht!

ich hätte mir lieber nur ein bike gekauft das gut ist, als 2bikes die shit sind...
aber wenn er mit dem bikes zufrieden ist, dann soll er glücklich damit werden


----------



## Dirtfreak95 (25. Juni 2007)

Was soll denn das für Anmerkung sein !!   
*@MasterChris*


> aber wenn er mit dem bikes zufrieden ist, dann soll er glücklich damit werden


Hallo ich bin erst Anfänger !!
Ich glaube mal das Cube reicht für mich,ach das 4.9 gehört eigentlich meinen Bruder aber ich habs mal so hingeschrieben weil es denn nach mehr aussieht !!!


----------



## Toby17 (25. Juni 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> ...
> die parts im allgemeinen an den bikes sind meiner meinung nach grottenschlecht!
> ...



das hab ich gemeint 

aber ich denk ma für nen anfänger wirds echt ausreichen ersma


----------



## Dirtfreak95 (25. Juni 2007)

Ja das reicht auch !!


----------



## MasterChris (25. Juni 2007)

darf man fragen was dein cube so wie es ist gekostet hat??


----------



## Dirtfreak95 (25. Juni 2007)

Ach ich hab mal ne Frage, wenn ich später noch mehr Trciks und so kann muss denn das Dirt Biike leichter sein im Gewicht oder kann das auch so viel wiegen wie dieses(ca. 15kg) weil ein Kumpel von mir der hat zwar kein Dirtbike aber den seins wiegt nur 3kg !!!!


----------



## Dirtfreak95 (25. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich kostet es 599 â¬ aber ich habe mit dem HÃ¤ndler einwenig gehandelt (auf deutsch gesagt : Ich habe gesagt kÃ¶nnten sie am Preis was machen so 550â¬ und da hat er gesagt das muss ich mit mein Chef bereden und denn hab ich und mein Bruder einfach gesagt wir gehen dann,und dann kahm er schon von alleine hinterher !!)so geht das !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtfreak95 (25. Juni 2007)

Wollen wir morgen so zwischen 18 und 1830 weiter schreiben ?


----------



## Ketchyp (25. Juni 2007)

Dirtfreak95 schrieb:


> Ach ich hab mal ne Frage, wenn ich später noch mehr Trciks und so kann muss denn das Dirt Biike leichter sein im Gewicht oder kann das auch so viel wiegen wie dieses(ca. 15kg) weil ein Kumpel von mir der hat zwar kein Dirtbike aber den seins wiegt nur 3kg !!!!



3 kg ? Dreirad oder was ? Wäre neues Rekordrad wenns 26" hat...imho


----------



## MasterChris (25. Juni 2007)

Dirtfreak95 schrieb:


> weil ein Kumpel von mir der hat zwar kein Dirtbike aber den seins wiegt nur 3kg !!!!



ein bike was nur 3kg wiegt???   ein rennrad ohne rÃ¤der oder was?!





Dirtfreak95 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kostet es 599 â¬ aber ich habe mit dem HÃ¤ndler einwenig gehandelt (auf deutsch gesagt : Ich habe gesagt kÃ¶nnten sie am Preis was machen so 550â¬ und da hat er gesagt das muss ich mit mein Chef bereden und denn hab ich und mein Bruder einfach gesagt wir gehen dann,und dann kahm er schon von alleine hinterher !!)so geht das !!!!



boar, hast ja richtig hart verhandelt!  
ne, echt... fÃ¼r das geld hÃ¤tte ich mir als anfÃ¤nger lieber ein gutes gebrauchtes gekauft!


----------



## Bombenkrator (25. Juni 2007)

so neues bike am start. is aber noch nicht fertig.
laufräder vom "alten" hardtail übernommen

richtiges foto wird bei passendem wetter gemacht.


----------



## Dude#33 (25. Juni 2007)

Also ich finds richtig abartig... abartig schön, besonders wenn ich mir ausmale, was noch alles kommt.


----------



## Smourock17 (25. Juni 2007)

sexay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (26. Juni 2007)

@ Fonz!

Danke 

was gehten in Nbg im Bereich Freeride/Downhill?


----------



## Fonz! (26. Juni 2007)

Gute Frage ... 

hab schon überlegt zwecks Wetter auf Schlauchboot umzusteigen ... Sonst eigentlich schon einiges aber es müsste rund um den Buck etc. mal Hand angelegt werden mit Schaufel, Hacke ... und bissi was erneuert werden!


Gruß


----------



## thaper (26. Juni 2007)

ähm jo aber finger weg von der 3er line  die passt so wie se is, is net für langsam und hoch hupfer sondern eher für schnell fahrer gebaut. is net auf dich bezogen aber wenn die strecke jahrelang perfekt geshapet is und dann shapen son paar dirter die kicker so das mer bei bisl geschwindigkeit 3 meter über die landung fliegt isses au dumm. 

ich schau am wochenende dort ma wieder bisl rum was ma machn muss aber das meiste sollte eigentlich passen. 

@road runner: in nbg geht viel in richtung freeride/downhill. 
musst halt mal zum buck schaun.


----------



## Fonz! (26. Juni 2007)

evtl. lässt sich am WE mal was zusammen machen so bissi Norco's prügeln oder so


----------



## thaper (26. Juni 2007)

hehe meister. norco prügeln wäre ne sache. wäre ich sofort dabei kann aber leider ein armig nur sau schlecht fahrn  bin nur zum filmen da und evtl n paar baustelln anschaun^^


----------



## illuminato (27. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit!
Ich wollte nur mal mein noch nicht ganz feritiges Rad vorab vorstellen! Kommen noch einige schöne Teile...vorallem auf die Bremsen freu ich mich!





Was denkt ihr? SOllte ich die Aussenhüllen der Schaltzüge vor dem Lenker noch weiter kürzen? eine komplette Umdrehung ist locker möglich mit der momentanen Länge!


----------



## thaper (27. Juni 2007)

bis etz schauts doch ganz nice aus. die schaltzüge würd ich noch bisl kürzen ja.


----------



## road runner (27. Juni 2007)

Ja Wetter für´n Arsch

wenns mal besser wird würd ich vielleicht mal vorbei schauen in Nbg

meld mich dann aber


----------



## thaper (27. Juni 2007)

hab grad im radio ghört sonntag solls gut werden. was gehtn eig hier.. keine regenfahrer mehr da?^^


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juni 2007)

so ma mein bionicon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (28. Juni 2007)

is dat ne votec gabel?


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Juni 2007)

ne nix votec  is das bionicon eigene teil    so mit verstellung knopf drücken gabel rein dämpfer raus  cooles kommste jeden berg mit hoch
guckst du hier http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=411&SID=1183091153_dff00006d9b60dccb243


----------



## speedy_j (29. Juni 2007)

@böser wolf
für was nutzt denn das bike?
fürs gemütliche tourenfahren ist es ganz ok, aber wenns sportlich werden soll, dann hat mir das ding bei der probefahrt zu sehr gewippt.


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Juni 2007)

touren aller art und  lang auf dem rad sitz rennen
die geo verstellung ist auch sehr gut
berg ab geht gut 
ausserdem kannst du den dämpfer sperren mit einem handgriff 
und wer will schon cc rennen fahren ???? ich net


----------



## Evil77 (1. Juli 2007)

jetzt mal ein richtiges von meinem bike im einsatz im gramschatzer wald 
das rechte ist meins


----------



## speedy_j (2. Juli 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> touren aller art und  lang auf dem rad sitz rennen
> die geo verstellung ist auch sehr gut
> berg ab geht gut
> ausserdem kannst du den dämpfer sperren mit einem handgriff
> und wer will schon cc rennen fahren ???? ich net



na ja, mein eindruck war nicht so besonders. gerade für marathon finde ich, das da zuviel kraft in der federung geht. aber jedem, wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Juli 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ja, mein eindruck war nicht so besonders. gerade für marathon finde ich, das da zuviel kraft in der federung geht. aber jedem, wie es ihm gefällt.


genau so ist es.nur ma ne frage noch fährst du nur hardtail???
weil wenns richtig eingestellt is wippts fast nix und grad bei nem marathon fänd ichs wichtg das es netter zum rücken ist (
und das du mit nem fully mehr traktion hast is ja auch klar wie bei verschiedenen test raus gefunden wurde 
aber ich bin ja schon über 40 und net mehr sooo hart


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2007)

@böser_wolf

ich fahre seit ein paar wochen auch ein fully. (siehe beitrag 768)
hab es durch einsatz von aktiven dämpfer und gabel fast wippfrei bekommen.
bei allen anderen fullys, die ich probe gefahren bin, hatte ich ständig ein wippen im system. der händler meinte aber auch, dass ich durch meine fahrweise jedes system zum schaukeln bekomme.

was mich meiterhin stört, ist das verhalten, wenn ich mal einen sprint im stehen einlegen möchte -> schaukelpferd (mach ich öfters beim marathon, wenn ich das ende der kuppe/berg sehe). deswegen werde ich meinen alten hardtail rahmen auch wieder als race-bike aufbauen.


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Juli 2007)

hallo speedy_i   das mit dem wippen stimmt 100%weg bekommt man es nicht weg
ich hab schon viele rahmen gefahren und beim harten antritt wippen die alle
is ja logisch
aber da ich keine rennen fahr is mir des wurscht;-)
also lieber komfort als beinharte leistung 
was interesant werden könnt is das system von german a   
aber des ist noch nicht serienreif  
und immer schön kette rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (4. Juli 2007)

mein neues radl ist auch endlich fertig...bin ganz schön stolz!

hier die bilder! Bewertungen werden auch gerne genommen...oder falls es verbesserungsvorschläge gibt!













ich bin dann mal einbremsen...


----------



## Fonz! (4. Juli 2007)

schönes Cube was wiegt das Teil ungefair ... ?

Und viel spaß beim einbremsen bin Morgen auch drann mit meinen neuen


----------



## illuminato (4. Juli 2007)

ich kann es leider noch nicht sagen...morgen kommts auf die waage!

das mit dem einbremsen is bei dem wetter echt eine sehr rutschige angelegenheit! vorallem wenn die bremse dann etwas wärmer wird und sie zu packen beginnt...dann kann das rad schon mal geschmeidige vorn wegsaussen...is mir aber zum glück erspart geblieben...trotzdem wird sie, wenn es mal wieder die nächsten tage trocken bleiben sollte (so viele konjunktive für das wetter und das im juli...), nochmal ordentlich warm gemacht und eingebremst. 
aber muss sagen mit der louise war schon nach so 13-14 bremsungen bergabwärts ein kleiner wheely drin. bin mal gespannt wie das ding packt wenn sie richtig eingebremst wurde!


----------



## thaper (5. Juli 2007)

krass das die so arg eingebremst werden müssn. wenn ich neue beläge in meine gustl bau brems icvh vllt. 5-10 mal dann isse da.


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (15. Juli 2007)

Es war einmal ein Arcadia 2091. Das wohl hässlichste Rad (vorallem wegen der Lackierung - bäh)
Aber der Rahmen hatte es mir 1992 angetan.

so sah es mal aus

und mein Nishiki
Das Nishiki hat inzwischen einen Terry Flight Gel Sattel oder wie der heißt. 

Bessere Fotos hab ich grad net parat.


----------



## MasterChris (15. Juli 2007)

mein erstes MTB was ich mir vor ca.13jahren gebraucht kaufte war ein MT Racing... der rahmen hatte fast die gleiche form wie dein Arcadia

ich mach demnächst mal ein foto... weil mein erstes MTB gibt es ja noch  verstaubt bei meinen eltern in der garage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil77 (17. Juli 2007)

endlich in gross....


----------



## McSlow (18. Juli 2007)

So....
heute hat mich der Spieltrieb gepackt...
Nachdem ich nun sowohl am Hardtail als auch am Fully ne Oro K18 dran hab bin ich heute mal auf die Idee gekommen den Renn-LRS vom Hardtail ans Fully zu klatschen....

Nun ja..........











Fährt sich irgendwie lustig das ding ;-)
Reifen sind Conti Sport Contact 1.25(?) Zoll oder so...mit 6.5 Bar


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juli 2007)

hey McSlow   das  kommt davon wenn  rr´s und mtb sex haben. 
das arme cube traut sich das noch in den wald???   ;-)


----------



## McSlow (18. Juli 2007)

Nicht wirklich 
hab aber heute meine Abendrunde mal so gedreht. Feldwege sind eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. Das relativ gute Fahrwerk bügelt doch recht viel weg. Ausserdem geht das Teil ab wie Schmitz' Katz  
Aber ich glaub morgen kommen da wieder die Nobby Nics dran *g*


----------



## MasterChris (18. Juli 2007)

McSlow schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub morgen kommen da wieder die Nobby Nics dran *g*



das möchte ich aber auch mal meinen....
die "hörnchen" am lenker sind schon ne optische vergewaltigung des ansich schönen bikes.... zum laufradsatz sag ich nun mal nix


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juli 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> krass das die so arg eingebremst werden müssn. wenn ich neue beläge in meine gustl bau brems icvh vllt. 5-10 mal dann isse da.



neue Beläge und Scheibe machen die Mischung 

Und ne halb eingebremste Gustl bremst do stark wie ne andere Bremse die voll eingebremst. Wenig Leute wissen überhaupt, wie radikal n richtig gut eingestellte und eingebremste Gustl sein kann


----------



## thaper (19. Juli 2007)

tjo muss meine stahlflex mal neu machen... neu abschneiden und anschlüsse nei drehn. da drückts unten einfach immer weng was raus.


----------



## Altitude (22. Juli 2007)

kleines Update:

neue Gabel: Magura Durin 80R
Naben: XTR 
Speichen: Sapin CX-Ray
Felgen: Salsa Delgado Race Disc
Sattelstütze: Salsa Shaft
Flaschenhalter: King Cage Titan


----------



## Fonz! (22. Juli 2007)

So mal ein Update meines Norco's







Neu:

Bremsen
Vorbau
Reifen
Pedale
Sattel
Griffe



C Ya


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2007)

@Alti: seit wann hat der Cosmic denn Magura?  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (22. Juli 2007)

@Stefan
Cosmic nicht, aber die Durin hat mich echt gereizt...


----------



## thaper (22. Juli 2007)

sehr cool das norco geworden. wenn du mal geld übrig hast vielleicht noch ne schöne 66 oder so.


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Juli 2007)

mein neues


----------



## Fonz! (23. Juli 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> sehr cool das norco geworden. wenn du mal geld übrig hast vielleicht noch ne schöne 66 oder so.



Danke ...

Diesen Sommer wird die Gabel noch gefahren ab nächstem Jahr will ich mir dann eine Totem Coil holen


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. Juli 2007)

@Klabauterman

kannst aber blos hoffen das die gabel net bald im sack ist  
aber sonst ganz schön hübsch


----------



## thaper (23. Juli 2007)

na des is ne super t die is immerhin scho besser als a junior t oder drop off triple. die super t sans doch früher voll viele gfahrn als es noch ka 888 gab


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Juli 2007)

ist auf coil umgebaut,da sackt nix,allerdings fehlt glaube ich noch bissl öl,da HD oder LD nix bringen!<


----------



## Sludig667 (26. Juli 2007)

so, hier mal mein neues Spielzeug mit den ersten Veränderungen  

...demnächst sind die Reifen dran 





Ride On


----------



## Smourock17 (29. Juli 2007)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ist auf coil umgebaut,da sackt nix,allerdings fehlt glaube ich noch bissl öl,da HD oder LD nix bringen!<



Kronenknarzen kann ja auch noch auftreten... = D

und zu dem HD/LD prob von dir: im totem fred sind die ganzen manuals als PDF verlinkt.

Besorg dir das Öl und nimm dir mal nen abend zeit und zerleg die ganze sache mal. Alles auf Nennstand auffüllen und dann gehen auch die Druckstufen wie sie sollen.

Grüßle Felix

PS: sehr geiler Hobel ; D - der Vorbau ist geschmackssache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supercross SC7 (30. Juli 2007)

Hier mal mein aktuelles MTB...
Zurzeit fahr ich noch Lizenz-Straßenrennen, will aber nächstes Jahr MTB CC Bayerncup + Bundesliga fahren...

Müssen noch leichte LR drann, dann wirds schon taugen.. 

mfg supercross


----------



## Supercross SC7 (30. Juli 2007)

mist, bild vergessen:


----------



## SpeedyR (30. Juli 2007)

Hier was aktuelles von meinem GT IT1 (eins von vier in Deutschland)
















EDITie Fox wird derzeit weiss gepulvert
Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MasterChris (30. Juli 2007)

der hammer dein GT   schon viel geile bikes gesehn, aber das GT ist der oberhammer


----------



## Fonz! (30. Juli 2007)

HAMMER das GT


----------



## pikehunter69 (30. Juli 2007)

Respeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Juli 2007)

Fonz! schrieb:


> So mal ein Update meines Norco's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eins der wenigen Norcos, die mur gut gefallen. Wahrscheinlich weils komplett schwarz ist! Die Goldenen Teile sind nicht so mein Ding, kommen aber nicht schlecht zu dem schwarz! Ne Totem würd ich jetzt nicht reinhauen, oder wenn, dann ne schwarze. Aber eine '06er oder '07er 66 wäre TOP!




Klabauterman schrieb:


> mein neues



Hat auch was!  
Demnächst kommen mal paar Updates von meinen 3 Pferdchen, hat sich auch gut was getan bei mir , dann kann ich hier au ma mitmischen


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. August 2007)

falls Euch das mal über den Weg fährt:






dann sollte ich draufsitzen!


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. August 2007)

so nun ich auch noch mal :




da kommt demnächst ne 200er bremsscheieb vorne dran genauso wie ne boxxer ride und ne truvativ shift guide


----------



## schu2000 (20. August 2007)

Dann will ich mein neues Gefährt jetzt wo es fertig ist auch mal mit hier reinstellen:





Das MTB Cycletech Opium, gestern frisch gebacken aus folgenden Zutaten:
- Opium Frameset in Größe M und Farbe Opium Green, inkl. Fox 32 Talas RL Gabel, RP23 Dämpfer, Cane Creek-Steuersatz, Sattelspanner, Sattelstütze, XT-Umwerfer
- X.9-Schalthebel und -Schaltwerk
- Kassette SRAM PG-990
- Kette SRAM PC-971
- Avid Juicy 7 203mm
- Shimano XT Kurbel
- Ritchey Pro-Vorbau 100mm (werd aber bei Gelegenheit nen anderen und kürzeren testen)
- Race Face Evolve DH Riser Lenker + ODI Lock On Griffe
- LRS Hope Hoops mit Hope ProII-Naben (spart die Klingel  ), DT EX 5.1d-Felgen, DT Comp Speichen, Hope Steel-Schnellspanner, Bereifung Fat Albert
- Sitzgelegenheit Selle Italia Flite Classic Genuine Gel
- Pedale Crank Bros. 5050, die Teile fliegen aber bald wieder bei dem Geklapper!!

Der güldene Spacer wird bei Gelegenheit auch noch durch etwas farblich
passenderes ersetzt...war wohl bloß kein andersfarbig passender da  und
die Bremsleitungen werden auch noch gekürzt wenn mal ein kürzerer Vorbau
rankommt...

Die Farbe vom Rahmen kommt leider auf den Bildern nicht so stark rüber, in
echt schimmert das Bike je nach Lichteinfall mal mehr gelblich, mal mehr
grünlich, einfach Klasse!!!

Danke an Jörg fürs Zusammenbauen  war äußerst lehrreich


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. August 2007)

hi schu2000.... das blitzt und blinkt ja noch wie verrückt. Bin mal
gespannt wie lange das bei dem Wetter so bleibt


----------



## thaper (20. August 2007)

mh mein norco is jetz auch im endstadium und ist fast fertig neue felge vorne kommt die tage (mavic ex729 06 grau). aber ansonsten wirds gelassen. ^^ 2 wochen und der rahmen und n paar teile sind eh verkauft.


----------



## schu2000 (20. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> hi schu2000.... das blitzt und blinkt ja noch wie verrückt. Bin mal
> gespannt wie lange das bei dem Wetter so bleibt



Ist schon dreckert  hab heut auf einer ersten Ausfahrt (kleine Feierabendrunde,
ca. 20km in den Bergen rund um Steinwiesen) den ersten Dreck aufgesammelt 
Fährt sich echt suuuuuper, wobei es schon eine gewaltige Umstellung von
den 80mm meines alten Cannondale auf die 140mm der Fox ist. Aber da
wo's wirklich steil rauf geht kann man ja dann immer noch aufs Talas zurückgreifen
um die Gabel auf 100mm abzusenken. Ich denk aber wenn ich mich mal dran
gewöhnt hab werd ich das wohl auch nicht mehr sooo oft brauchen, man
kann das Gewicht ziemlich weit nach vorne verlagern ohne hinten die Traktion 
zu verlieren (soll heißen der Fat Albert ist auch erste Sahne!)
Fährt sich echt Klasse, man kommt sich bergab echt sicher vor, das Bike 
kommt mir richtig verspielt vor, und auf der Ebene kann man es richtig schön 
vorwärts treiben. Der Dämpfer arbeitet auch sehr gut, aber ohne durch Wippen 
o.ä. zu nerven. Ich glaub die Platformdämpfung braucht man da net 
wirklich...hab ich zumindest heute net gebraucht.
Ich glaub ich werd mein neues Rad seeeeehr mögen!! Muss bei Gelegenheit mal
wieder die MTB4 in Angriff nehmen


----------



## playbike (20. August 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Danke an Jörg fürs Zusammenbauen  war äußerst lehrreich




gern geschehen... 
war heute das erstemal auf dem Waldl...pfad... fährt sich dieses Jahr richtig flüssig. Ausser am Ende muss man ziemlich aufpassen das das Hinterrad nicht hangabwärts abgeht.


----------



## schu2000 (20. August 2007)

playbike schrieb:


> gern geschehen...
> war heute das erstemal auf dem Waldl...pfad... fährt sich dieses Jahr richtig flüssig. Ausser am Ende muss man ziemlich aufpassen das das Hinterrad nicht hangabwärts abgeht.



Den konnt ich heut bei meinem ersten Ausritt natürlich auch net auslassen  
Musst mich regelrecht zusammenreißen net zu schnell runterzubügeln, mitm
Opium macht das ja dermaßen Bock und verleitet regelrecht zum Heizen!! Da
kann man sich denk ich schnell mal überschätzen, vor allem wenn einem (wie
mir) noch etwas die Erfahrung fehlt...


----------



## thaper (20. August 2007)

das ghost vom ridermaniac is ma richtig cool geworden. wie schauts aus geh mer mal wieder oko?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (21. August 2007)

thx aber kaum hab ich wieder alles zusammen geschraubt gehabt geht meine pike nich mehr  das u-turn geht nimma  naja muss wohl die ride her

edit: wegen oko ja gerne wenn ich vom urlaub zurück bin meine gabel wieder geht und das wetter einigermasen passt


----------



## böser_wolf (22. August 2007)

so mal neue foto´s mit neuen teilen


----------



## MasterChris (22. August 2007)

schöne räder  

ich hab zwar das bild von meinen schon mal gepostet, aber ein mal geht noch 






da kommt jetzt demnächst(?!) noch nen neuer sattel drauf, Griffe werden gegen die Ergon Enduro getauscht und die race face kurbel wandert an mein big hit, dafür kommt ne 2008er XT oder ne Tune, mal schaun?!
immer eins nach dem andern 






hier kommt dann der alte sattel und die race face kurbel vom enduro dran.
neu ist der weiße unterbau der 888, nachdem mir der alte schwarze gebrochen ist


----------



## thaper (22. August 2007)

tauchrohreinheit genannt. mh also die grauen aufkleber an der gabel inneren seite sin shcick aber die aussen passen irgendwie nich... da lieber des schwarze bomber schild von 06


----------



## thaper (22. August 2007)

bei dir liegt noch schnee?


----------



## MasterChris (23. August 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> tauchrohreinheit genannt....



echt?! boah ey  



thaper schrieb:


> ... aber die aussen passen irgendwie nich...



ja, ich dürfte noch irgendwo ein paar so alte bomber aufkleber rumliegen haben. mal schaun....




thaper schrieb:


> bei dir liegt noch schnee?



ja, ich hab mal meine kunstschneeanlage im garten getestet


----------



## Smourock17 (30. August 2007)




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2007)

neuer Roco?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thaper (30. August 2007)

das 1 bild hätte gereicht.. kleiner tipp. so wie du die kefü grad fährst hüpft dir beim gscheidn dhlen sicherlich bald die kette raus... mach mal die untere rolle weiter richtung kettenstrebe.. haste mehr spannung und so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (30. August 2007)

sattel gefällt mir nicht....
hast den roco scho bekommen?? ging ja schnell


----------



## Smourock17 (30. August 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> neuer Roco?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



jopp, powered by akira silver  

@ Thaper:
Jo danke fürn Tipp, werd ich machen 

@ Chris: 
Joa ging echt fix, fehlen nurnoch die passenden Buchsen


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> jopp, powered by akira silver



Du hast den Roco bei Akira tunen lassen? Wozu das? Der Roco ist imho der erste Dämpfer, der schon serienmäßig richtig gut funktioniert  Was haben die dann genau daran gemacht?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2007)

Hmmh, welche Dämpfer funktionieren denn serienmäßig net....außer Luftdämpfer natürlich 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (31. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, welche Dämpfer funktionieren denn serienmäßig net....außer Luftdämpfer natürlich
> 
> G.



 du bist so gemein!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2007)

Ja, nichts ist härter wie die Wahrheit ......außer vielleicht wieder Luftdämpfer 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, welche Dämpfer funktionieren denn serienmäßig net....außer Luftdämpfer natürlich
> 
> G.



z.B. Fox Vanilla R   im DH bike nicht wirklich der Bringer.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> z.B. Fox Vanilla R   im DH bike nicht wirklich der Bringer.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Dann muß er aber kaputt sein...oder des Rad net wirklich funktionieren.

G.


----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, nichts ist härter wie die Wahrheit ......außer vielleicht wieder Luftdämpfer
> 
> G.


ABER DER SPRUCH IS GENIAL.


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann muß er aber kaputt sein...oder des Rad net wirklich funktionieren.
> 
> G.



doch, das Rad funktioniert, der Dämpfer funktioniert schon auch. Aber das ProPedal Ventil klappert, die High-Speed Druckstufe ist relativ stark, eine Endprogression ist auch nicht wirklich vorhanden zwecks Durchschlagschutz. Und bei Federhärten jenseits der 600lbs/inch reicht der Einstellbereich der Zugstufe nicht mehr aus, um die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit in einem sinnvollen Bereich einstellen zu können. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

och ich find meinen dhx 3 auch super ansich echt super abgestimmt doch die nicht vorhandene progression am ende des fw. is super vorallem wnen man mal treppen fährt oder ins flat dropt.., BÄMBÄMDABÄÄÄM


----------



## Smourock17 (31. August 2007)

^^ lol, ja thaper - das muss klatschen

@ reo-fahrer:
ich weiß nich wie der sich ohne tuning fährt, mit is er auf alle fälle porno
losbrechmoment = nicht vorhanden,

hatte ihn in der hand und mal mit den armen zusammen gepresst, is soooo soft das Teil - da geht dir echt einer ab ey


----------



## MasterChris (31. August 2007)

geil geil.... was ksotet so ein dämpfertuning eigentlich? und, was haste für den dämpfer gezahlt? ist ja gebraucht, oder?!


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> ^^ lol, ja thaper - das muss klatschen
> 
> @ reo-fahrer:
> ich weiß nich wie der sich ohne tuning fährt, mit is er auf alle fälle porno
> ...



ich weiß nicht, was du morgen machst: ich werde, wenns Wetter passt, mit dem Bighit irgendwo zwischen Kalchreuth und Panzerschießbahn unterwegs sein. War da bisher immer nur mit dem CC-Bike und ein paar Sachen will ich doch mal mit ein wenig mehr Federweg ausprobieren  Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst ja auch vorbeikommen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Smourock17 (31. August 2007)

zeit ja lust auch ; )

ich schick dir mal ne PM.

@ Chris:
Der hat das Silver-Tuning, das ist noch die Abgespeckte Version vom richtigen
"V-22 (Gold)", Kostenpunkt 179
Gezahlt hab ich 350
Viel Spass morgen in Bischofsmais


----------



## thaper (31. August 2007)

gibtz den dort auch richtig spaßige trails und so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (31. August 2007)

laut höhrensagen ja, ich war aber noch nie in kalchreuth.
An den Panzerrampen gibts keine Trails, da sind nur Spots


----------



## MasterChris (1. September 2007)

moin moin zusammen  
ich hab vor kurzen in der nähe von kalchreuth gearbeitet. 

tunen die von akira jeden dämpfer?? 
wer mir evtl next time auch mal einen gebrauchten über den bikemarkt checken, mal schaun...?!

so, nun gehts dann gleich richtung geiskopf los  
viel spaß euch in kalchreuth

RIDE ON !


----------



## lipmo51 (1. September 2007)

Hi Leute habe gestern mein neues Bike bekommen:
Scott Ransom 40


----------



## thaper (1. September 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> moin moin zusammen
> ich hab vor kurzen in der nähe von kalchreuth gearbeitet.
> 
> tunen die von akira jeden dämpfer??
> ...


wenn du magst kannst du meinen DHX 3 haben. oder passt bei dir der dicke 240er net rein?`weil mitn tuning wäre der glaub ich wieder richtig top...


----------



## Smourock17 (1. September 2007)

@Chris: 
Jo ich denk die tunen jeden gängigen Dämpfer, Van R und DHX auf alle Fälle
Die machen auch Gabeltunings und ich bin scho am überlegen mei Totem irgendwann mal hinzuschicken...

Das mit dem gebrauchten Dämpfer is halt so ne Sache, wenn ich mir anschau wie manche bei sowas scho übers Ohr gezogen werden - kopfschütteln.
Musst halt drauf achten das der Stuff nachm Service nid mehr von dem Kerl gefahren wurde, dann solltest eigtl auf der sicheren Seite sein... denk ich ma  

Gruß Felix


----------



## MasterChris (1. September 2007)

@thaper ... 240 ist zu viel.... 

@felix
jo, dacht ich mir schon.... ist halt alles immer so ne sache mit gebrauchten parts! man weis halt nie was und wie vorher mit den teilen getrieben wurde.

ich bin am überlegen evtl meinen dhx air vom enduro tunen zu lassen?!
würde sich das lohnen?? bzw. was wird bei so einen tuning überhaupt gemacht??


----------



## Smourock17 (30. September 2007)

ich weis es ehrlich gesagt nich ob es sich lohnen würd. Weil ich ja den Dämpfer in meim Bike nie ohne Tuning gefahren bin - aber wenn beim DHX eh mal service ansteht kannste das ja bei Akira oder wo auch immer gleich mit nem Tuning verbinden, nen versuch ists wert.

Hier mal meine Möhre, wieder etwas geupdated - nix mehr mit rockschrott dran, an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank Bombenkrator und Basti für die tatkräftige Hilfe beim Einbau - wenn auch mit ungewöhnlichen Methoden ^^ 




Nun fehlen noch weiße Pedale sowie ein weißer Lenker.
Ne weiße E-13 Kefü wär auch noch geil aber nen geldscheiss-esel hab ich leider auch ned 

Sorry fürs große Bild. wird noch geändert!


----------



## MasterChris (30. September 2007)

ich steh im moment etwas aufn schlauch... was ist das nun für ne gabel

mit der kettenführung haste recht da würde sich ne e13 gut machen.... sattelund stütze gefallen mir auch nicht so recht.... aber ansonsten geil


----------



## Smourock17 (30. September 2007)

Nix da , die Stütze muss bleiben =D




Des is die neue 08er sixtysix rc3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (30. September 2007)

ja wie.... nen roco dämpfer mit akira tunning, ne neue 2008er 66
kurz vorher erst das bike gekauft und dann kommt so ein spruch?!



Smourock17 schrieb:


> ... aber nen geldscheiss-esel hab ich leider auch ned



    ja nee, is klar


----------



## Smourock17 (30. September 2007)

naja als azubi bei den eltern ohne abgaben da haste schon spielraum wenn du nich alles für party rausschmeißt

aber 140 Flocken für Optik is halt im falle von der KeFü einfach nichmehr sinnvoll vertretbar  Ich glaub ich werd mir versuchen eine aus Kohlefaser zu basteln wenn ich wieder a weng mehr zeit hab


----------



## thaper (30. September 2007)

wenn du die truvativ vernüftig einstellst und evtl durch carbon platten das plastik ersetzt taugt die auch.


----------



## Smourock17 (30. September 2007)

ich weiss thaper ^^ du hasts mir ja schomal gsagt und ich wollt es a scho längst machen - eigentlich hab ich kein plan warum ichs noch nich gemacht hab  

Aber bisher hält sie auch und ich bin zufrieden mit ihr - is nur optik...


----------



## Bombenkrator (3. Oktober 2007)

und noch ein big air


----------



## thaper (3. Oktober 2007)

also wärs etz im pornicous bikes thread hätte ich doch einiges zu bemängeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (3. Oktober 2007)

so hier mal mein neues.





habs fast geschenkt bekommen.   und nach paar kleinen veränderungen fährts mittlerweile wie die sau.





und am freitag kommt mei neuer rahmen vom lackierer


----------



## MasterChris (4. Oktober 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> also wärs etz im pornicous bikes thread ...



ist es aber nicht !

ich find das bild an sich schon mal geil, mit dem hintergrund und so!

was mir aber an dem bike überhaupt nicht taugt, das ist die gabel.
ich halt von dämpfern und gabeln aus dem hause manitou leider gar nichts...
aber sonst schönes radl


----------



## Smourock17 (4. Oktober 2007)

naja die foddo position suxx...
und der sattel und wie weit vorn er ist :O
sonst passts schon

@zuspät
Was wiegt die Deutschland-Möhre?


----------



## thaper (4. Oktober 2007)

naja vom bild her. das radel sollte erstmal andersrum da stehen, damit man schaltwerk und bla sieht. dann is n bild von mittig vorne net wirklich schön, schöner wäre es wenn man vllt. von schräg vorne unten oder so knipst, aber dann so das man trotzdem noch die ganzen teile erkennt. von manitou halte ich auch nichts. aber von fox halte ich genausoviel. ausser wens um die f40 geht. nur gute erfahrungen bei der gesammelt, auch wenn man immerwieder mal sehr seltsame geschichten in foren liest..


----------



## illuminato (5. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch!
Wollt  nur mal mein Bike vorstellen...sieht mittlerweile etwas anders aus!









Ich mags sehr


----------



## biker-wug (5. Oktober 2007)

Sieht das geil aus!
Echt spitze, gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut.

Echt ein sehr schönes Bike!!


----------



## Smourock17 (6. Oktober 2007)

schöne CC Schleuder


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Oktober 2007)

zuspät schrieb:


> so hier mal mein neues.
> 
> habs fast geschenkt bekommen.   und nach paar kleinen veränderungen fährts mittlerweile wie die sau.
> 
> und am freitag kommt mei neuer rahmen vom lackierer



Sehr geil, wenn da nicht diese Deutschlandlackierung wäre. Würde mir persönlich in einem matten Schwarz besser gefallen.

Aber woher haste denn das schniecke Rad ? Bin auch schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem alten RR ums wieder nett auf Fordermann zu bringen, damit ich es als Stadt und Touren Rad missbrauchen kann... Dooferweise find ich nur keins


----------



## Smourock17 (7. Oktober 2007)

So, hab heut mal den Traum von weißem Lenker&Pedalen verwirklicht, Pedale haben metallicrote Pins&Stopfen.
Sry für Qualität xD - Handy halt...
Joa die Ventilkappen sin a neu und Selbstgebaut, metallicrote Würfelchen mit goldenen Augen.
Alle die etz denken ob ich beknackt bin ^^ - bin nur grad fertig geworden mit der Aktion und schnell Pic geschossen. folgt noch irgendwann n gescheites. Umbauaction is noch ned beendet...


----------



## zuspät (7. Oktober 2007)

@ smourock17: ca. 7,5 kg.

war bei meim händler da hat der des teil rum hängen gehabt. für nen fufi hab ichs bekommen.  
komplette 105 ausstattung dazu mavic felgen. pedale (etz shimano) und lenker (etz ritchey) wurden erneuert. wollt eigentlich auf 9fach umrüsten aber der aufwand wär mir dann doch zu gross.  
mal schaun ob ichs so lass oder ob ich`s doch lackier. matt schwarz is auch meine vorstellung aber irgendwie gefällt mir die retro farbe 
wegen dem kauf schau doch mal in die "alles" oder in nbg. da gibts den gebraucht-rad-händler evtl. findeste da was altes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (7. Oktober 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Umbauaction is noch ned beendet...



was steht noch an??


----------



## thaper (7. Oktober 2007)

krubeln vllt.


----------



## Fonz! (10. Oktober 2007)

Mal nen Gruß an die 3 Erlangener ...

Die ich damals am Buck (irre-)geführt habe  

P.S. Haste jetzt doch Deine Totem gegen eine 08 Mazza getauscht sieht nice aus !!!


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (10. Oktober 2007)

Habe mein Arcadia nun endlich ersetzen können.

XXV






Nen Downhilllenker habe ich allerdings mittlerweile montiert sowie den Terry Fly Gel Sattel.(auf einigen Bildern ist der ja schon drauf)
Das Kabel für den Tacho hab ich jetzt auch am Hinterrad.

Vielleicht mach ich mir nochmal andere Pedale drauf. Ich weiß nur noch nicht welche. Klickis will ich net .


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Oktober 2007)

SeppRotzl.benie schrieb:


> Vielleicht mach ich mir nochmal andere Pedale drauf. Ich weiß nur noch nicht welche. Klickis will ich net .



nimm die nc 17 mag.  superhalt und superleicht(386gr.das paar) und gar net so teuer
gruss vom wolf


----------



## Beerchen (10. Oktober 2007)

SeppRotzl.benie schrieb:


> Habe mein Arcadia nun endlich ersetzen können.
> 
> XXV
> 
> ...


Schönes Rad  

... aber am tollsten finde ich Deine Lenkerhörnchen


----------



## Bombenkrator (10. Oktober 2007)

so neues bild, da das alte wegen der perspektive ja kritisiert wurde  






na wie gefällt euch der neue dämpfer?


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Oktober 2007)

Naja, der Rocco ist auch net so der ultimative Dämpfer. Hab schon von mehrern Leuten gehört die ihn saisonlich (?) zum Service schicken mussten. 

Warum ist denn der alte Dhx raus ?


----------



## MasterChris (10. Oktober 2007)

@ böser wolf
jaaaaa.... die nc 17 mag hab ich am big hit auch drauf. sehr sehr geil.... grip pur! absolut der hammer!

-----------------


die lenkerhörnchen sind ultra     muss moin gleich mal zum bäcker  

------------------

@bombenkrater

warum den dhx raus???? war der im eimer??? bei mir im enduro geht der wie die sau
hats den roco iwo im sammelpack gegeben, weil felix den auch hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (10. Oktober 2007)

der dhx air war zu degressiv, fand ich net so toll. 
deshalb hab ich wieder zu feder gewechselt.


----------



## thaper (10. Oktober 2007)

also ich kenne mehr leute die den dhx ******** finden als welche die mim roco net klar kommen.. höre nur gutes von dem, nur manchen isser doch bisl weich. wippt zu sehr und so. ich selbst bin seeeehr zufrieden mit dem. fährt sich hammer, nicht so wien dhx
und eig muss man den fox jährlich sowieso auch zum service schicken damit man die garantie behält....


----------



## Smourock17 (10. Oktober 2007)

Jo der 06er roco is schon echt sehr hübsch, da im gegensatz zu den Nachfolgemodellen alles eloxt is - das gfallt mir sehr gut...
Ob ich den Roco 1 mal pro Jahr zum service schicken muss weiß ich ned, noch hält er... und wenn dann is mir das die Performance die das Ding bisher zeigt mehr als wert!
Im gegesatz zum Rockschrott-Stuff musste ich meine Zocchi parts noch nie zerlegen und reparieren.


----------



## MasterChris (10. Oktober 2007)

thaper schrieb:


> und eig muss man den fox jährlich sowieso auch zum service schicken damit man die garantie behält....



bei den service preisen die toxoholics für fox parts hat wird das bestimmt nicht jeder machen. ich denke mal nicht das ich den dhx 5.0 air in meinen enduro kaputt bekomme.... soooooo harte sachen fahre ich nun auc nicht mitn enduro. und wenn es doch etwas grober mal wird, dann macht er das ohne probs mit.

was mich aber etwas nachdenklich macht.... ich hab beim einfedern immer so ein komisches geräusch.... kann das jetzt nicht genau erklären?! so ne mischung zwischen quitschen und blubbern deutet das auf nen defekt hin, oder normal??


----------



## thaper (10. Oktober 2007)

was hat es mit harten sachen zu tun? dichtungen verschleisen auch sobald du draufsitzt... klar sin durchschläge net gerade gesund aber bei harten sachen schlägt mein roco mir auch net durch.. dichtungen gehn auch ohne harte sachn kaputt. mein dhx 3 hat auch 2 jahre gebraucht...


----------



## MasterChris (10. Oktober 2007)

der dhx 5.0 air hat bei mir auch noch NIE durchgeschlagen.... von dem her hab ich noch nix zu meckern!

aber diese komischen geräusche stimmen mich nachdenklich.... hat das prob auch schon mal wer gehabt?!
ich muss auch dazu sagen, die geräusche sind schon von anfang an da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Oktober 2007)

was zumindest für mich der wirklich große Vorteil beim Roco ist: man kann das Ding komplett selber servicen, also Ölwechsel machen etc. und die Dichtungen sollte man schon auch irgendwie bekommen  Es gibt da eine Powerpoint-Präsentation, in der ist das Schritt für Schritt beschrieben und das ist nicht aufwändiger als eine Scheibenbremse zu entlüften. Das er von der Funktion her auch echt super ist, macht ihn natürlich noch besser  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Vago (11. Oktober 2007)

Drössiger Rahmen HT
Rock Shox TORA 302 U-Turn 85-130mm
Deore Kurbel (48/36/26), Schaltwerk und Kasette
XT Schalthebel und Umwerfer
Magura Julie vorn und hinten (ohne schleifen   )
Vuelta Airline mit Quando Naben  (werden beizeiten mal ersetzt )
...

(...reicht für meine Zwecke aus !)


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Oktober 2007)

so nun gibts nen update von mir


----------



## thaper (11. Oktober 2007)

sin die kurbeln orchinal so?
also das würde ich aufjeden noch ändern.


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (11. Oktober 2007)

also das Bergamont gefällt mir mal richtig gut. 

Meine Hörnchen sind zwar optisch ansprechend allerdings läßt die Befestigung noch zu wünschen übrig.Werde da noch nachbessern


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Oktober 2007)

eigentlich scho orchinol


----------



## Priest0r (12. Oktober 2007)

1 kettenblatt? und dann noch so klein?
wo fährst du denn damit (hoch) ?


----------



## Smourock17 (12. Oktober 2007)

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Oktober 2007)

is als touren freerider gedacht wo ma auch mal 2 meter bergauf fahren kann funzt alles optimal


----------



## MasterChris (14. Oktober 2007)

hier mal ein paar neue bilder von meinem enduro 
hab heut mal ne kleine fotosession im ort gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romen52791 (15. Oktober 2007)

Mein Baby


----------



## Smourock17 (15. Oktober 2007)

@ Chris:
Nette Möhre, was wiegtn das Teil eigentlich?
naja und die Sattelposition - darüber lässt sich streiten : )
Greez Felix


----------



## MasterChris (15. Oktober 2007)

es wigt momentan noch um die 16kg
wenn dann aber die kurbel getauscht wird sollte es unter den 16kg liegen

den sattel hab ich nur für die pix so gestellt   sonst ist das teil schön in der waage da ich damit meistens ja durch die wälder meine touren drehe


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Oktober 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> es wigt momentan noch um die 16kg
> wenn dann aber die kurbel getauscht wird sollte es unter den 16kg liegen
> 
> den sattel hab ich nur für die pix so gestellt   sonst ist das teil schön in der waage da ich damit meistens ja durch die wälder meine touren drehe



sehr nett... und so sauber. Hast es extra poliert ?? Meins sieht selten so aus  
Aber um die 16 Kg???? Meins wiegt ja schon 16,5.... so schwere Teile hast du
doch gar nicht dran  

Trotzdem sehr fein


----------



## MasterChris (16. Oktober 2007)

die 16kg ist ne angabe einer personenwaage
naja, die steckachsen vorne wie hinten, die kurbel und die gabel bringen schon etwas gewicht mit. aber wie ich schon sagte.... kurbel wird ja noch gewechselt

poliert?! mein bike?!   du musst es mal von nahen sehn  auf meinen bildern schaun die bikes iwie immer sauber aus....


----------



## Ironpig (16. Oktober 2007)

Mein Schätzchen....  
klein aber fein...


----------



## thaper (16. Oktober 2007)

so vorerst is ma fertig.


----------



## MasterChris (16. Oktober 2007)

nice....
aber die sattelstellung sieht iwie komisch aus?!
allgemein die sitzzone, also sattel und stüze gefällt mir nicht so richtig...

aber trotzdem, geil! auch sehr geiles foto


----------



## thaper (16. Oktober 2007)

danke. ja mh der sattel.. gefällt mir auch nich wirklich. aber das geld..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (16. Oktober 2007)

weihnachten kommt ja bald


----------



## thaper (16. Oktober 2007)

mh aber ein notebook brauch ich auch noch....


----------



## MasterChris (16. Oktober 2007)

ein was??


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2007)

Wahrscheinlich Laptop?

G.


----------



## MasterChris (17. Oktober 2007)

ohhh gott
klar! wo ich da nur mit meinen gedanken war  ich stand wohl voll am schlauch


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2007)

so mal mein neues eingangrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (22. Oktober 2007)

auch wenn es mir etwas zu grau erscheind, aber das cleane an dem frame gefällt mir gut.
darf man fragen was du mit dem radl so fährst? sattelstellung deuten auf touren o.ä. hin, der rahmen schaut mir iwie nach der richtung dirt aus?!


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> auch wenn es mir etwas zu grau erscheind, aber das cleane an dem frame gefällt mir gut.
> darf man fragen was du mit dem radl so fährst? sattelstellung deuten auf touren o.ä. hin, der rahmen schaut mir iwie nach der richtung dirt aus?!


der rahmen ist von http://www.dialledbikes.com/ und ist ein "freeridehardtail
wird aber von den teamfahrern als 4x rad benutzt 
und stimmt is als tourenteil gedacht
ein paar teile werd ich noch ändern schwarze kurbel, kettespanner ,sattel
und evt etwas farbe 
war die erste probefahrt am sa
gruss


----------



## thaper (22. Oktober 2007)

cooles rad. farblich und so echt ganz nice.
allerdings zum freeriden is ja die gabel nich so der hit. aber tourenfahren geht bestimmt gut.


----------



## MasterChris (22. Oktober 2007)

@ böser wolf

cool cool ... was hast du da für ne gabel drin?!
und wie fahren sich touren mit einen "freeridehardtail" das sonst für 4x genutzt wird?
was wiegt das teil überhaupt und wie hast du vor etwas farbe rein zu bringen??


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> @ böser wolf
> 
> cool cool ... was hast du da für ne gabel drin?!
> und wie fahren sich touren mit einen "freeridehardtail" das sonst für 4x genutzt wird?
> was wiegt das teil überhaupt und wie hast du vor etwas farbe rein zu bringen??


danke erstma   
also ich hab das rad ne zeitlang mit 27 gängen und ner pike gefahren 
und du kommst die berge hoch und bergab hast du durch die geo viel spass
im rennen fahren die jungs ne nummer kleiner und ich glaub ein team fahrer
is in uk vorne mit dabei
jetzt singlespeed wiegt das teil 12,2kg. 
die gabel is ne alte rock shox psylo mit neuen buchsen und feder
und das schöne ist das rad gibts in d-land sehr selten
weil kein vertrieb
gruss walter


----------



## MasterChris (22. Oktober 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und das schöne ist das rad gibts in d-land sehr selten
> weil kein vertrieb



auf sowas steh ich   

wenn dann evtl noch durch den einen oder anderen dezenten aufkleber ein wenig farbe ins spiel kommt dann ist das teil der absolute hammer


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2007)

immer langsam erst kommt der trickstuff exentricker rein und der kettenspanner weg 
und etwas farbe kommt auch noch aber nur etwas  ;-)


----------



## MasterChris (22. Oktober 2007)

geil geil... cleaner frame mit kleinen farblichen aktzenten   TOP


----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt mal wieder ein Bild von meinem, mit Shadow und Maverick Stütze:







Die Stütze ist einfach nur geil!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. Oktober 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist einfach nur geil!!



JA !! das Rad ist aber auch ganz hübsch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo  

Hier mal meins


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Oktober 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Jetzt mal wieder ein Bild von meinem, mit Shadow und Maverick Stütze:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




frage kannste die stütze mal messen also länge und kann sie gekürzt werden 
und wieviel absenkung geht 8cm???
gruss


----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2007)

Absenkung liegt zwischen 7.5 und 8 cm, rest muss ich erst kurz noch messen. Was ich weiß ist, es gibt sie in 30,9 und 31,6.

Rest folgt heute noch.

Ciao


----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2007)

Also gerade nachgemessen, gesamtlänge ab der Sattelaufnahme, 38cm, davon 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Kürzbar um 4cm.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Oktober 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Also gerade nachgemessen, gesamtlänge ab der Sattelaufnahme, 38cm, davon 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Kürzbar um 4cm.
> 
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


jo danke


----------



## lugggas (27. Oktober 2007)

Das ist mein Rad für die Stadt und wenn ich mal ein bisschen lust auf "spielen" hab wird die Sattelstützen einfach eingefahren


----------



## Snowtiger (27. Oktober 2007)

Servuz

Hier mal ein Bildchen von meiner süssen


----------



## thaper (27. Oktober 2007)

schlepp doch mal dein rad nach draussen und machn foto wo alles drauf passt.


----------



## Ketchyp (5. November 2007)

Sry fürs große Bild - Hab mir endlich was für die Stadt und zur Freundin radln usw gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (5. November 2007)

für die stadt mit rennradlenka? weiß net mir wär des zu anstrengend...


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (5. November 2007)

er hat doch diese verlängerten Bremshebel dran. Dann gehts eigentlich. Hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## Ketchyp (5. November 2007)

Jup, fahre eigtl nie in der "Rennrad"position - geht wirklich zu stark auf den Rücken, und wie Sepp scho richtig gsacht hat sind die verlängerten Bremshebel dran, sprich man kann den Lenke wie n normalen Lenker anfassen


----------



## böser_wolf (5. November 2007)

so mal n kleines update von meinem eingang rad 
mit 2 gleichen bremsen stahllenker und uralt sattel 
jetzt nur noch das exenterteil rein dann isses fertig 
hmm obwohl es ist alles im fluss


----------



## Ketchyp (5. November 2007)

Schönes Rad, hätte nur 3 Sachen anders gemacht :
1. Andere Farbe, hätte zu Mainstreamschwarz tendiert.
2. Leichtere/bessere Bremsen (hab auch Hayes - sind halt eiglt nur billig) und n leichteren Lenker 
3. Alles weitere gelassen ! 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad !


----------



## böser_wolf (5. November 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, hätte nur 3 Sachen anders gemacht :
> 1. Andere Farbe, hätte zu Mainstreamschwarz tendiert.
> 2. Leichtere/bessere Bremsen (hab auch Hayes - sind halt eiglt nur billig) und n leichteren Lenker
> 3. Alles weitere gelassen !
> ...


siehste  der rahmen war schwarz und die gabel auch
und drum ne farbe die net jeder hat und das lustige ist
obwohl grau fällt des rad auf wie sau  
bremsen lagen rum und mit etwas basteln gehn die gut
und für  singlespeed reichts eh 
und der lenker stahllenker musste sein 
gruss vom wolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (5. November 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> und der lenker stahllenker musste sein
> gruss vom wolf



musste?? warum....?!

ach, der rahmen ist ja auch stahl, oder?! verträgt sich dann gut miteinander  
mit den weißen lenker ist jetzt auch ein schöner farbklex am radl
mir gefällt das grau


----------



## böser_wolf (5. November 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> musste?? warum....?!
> 
> ach, der rahmen ist ja auch stahl, oder?! verträgt sich dann gut miteinander
> mit den weißen lenker ist jetzt auch ein schöner farbklex am radl
> mir gefällt das grau



genau stahl is real 
mal schaun was für kurbeln bei dem exzentricker gehn 
dann evt ne bmx kurbel   aus stahl 
aber das nächste rad wird orange


----------



## MasterChris (5. November 2007)

bist du geil auf stahl oder warum muss all stahl sein??

und das nächste bike orange?? das hier ist doch noch gar noch nicht alt! geld*******r oder was?  
was steht als nächstes für ein hobel an?


----------



## böser_wolf (5. November 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> bist du geil auf stahl oder warum muss all stahl sein??
> 
> und das nächste bike orange?? das hier ist doch noch gar noch nicht alt! geld*******r oder was?
> was steht als nächstes für ein hobel an?



geil auf stahl???  hmm ähm ja aber ich bin da schon in ner selbsthilfe gruppe
naja mein bergabhobel ist schon recht alt so 9jahre und der hauptrahmen ist ausgeschlagen 
also teile weg 66/dhx/ kurbeln usw und an den neuen rahmen 
getackert

was  soll mer machen wenn man süchtig ist


----------



## MasterChris (5. November 2007)

ja, süchtig bin ich nun auch schon seit 14jahren  aber meistens macht mir der geldbeutel nen strich durch die rechnung


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (6. November 2007)

Hier sind meine 2


Iron Horse Yakuza Kumicho




Bergamont Enduro 8.7


----------



## MasterChris (7. November 2007)

ein hesse im frankenforum?!   

aber trotzdem sehr geile bikes, vor allem das eiserne pferdchen


----------



## zuspät (8. November 2007)

@ böser wolf: grau hat was nur sollen die matten farbtöne net wieder in mode kommen?  dann wars des mit dem einzelstück. 

hier mal mein neues stück, ok noch net wirklich fahrbereit aber es rollt scho.


```

```


----------



## böser_wolf (8. November 2007)

zuspät schrieb:


> @ böser wolf: grau hat was nur sollen die matten farbtöne net wieder in mode kommen?  dann wars des mit dem einzelstück.
> 
> hier mal mein neues stück, ok noch net wirklich fahrbereit aber es rollt scho.
> 
> ...



meinste  hmm egal ich denk im moment kommt lila und immer noch weiß 
aber mal ne frage is des lila mit rosa oder kommt des nur auf dem bild so??
wo is mei schutzbrille 
wasn des fürn rahmen??


----------



## zuspät (8. November 2007)

des is a no name rahmen (dynamics) den ich zum lackierer gebracht hab. da des is lila und rosa oder so   is halt geschmackssache. die übergänge sind schwarz. find des hat der ganz gut hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (8. November 2007)

so nen bike will ich mir auch aufbauen n hardtail mit 130 mm fw und guten bremsen also was leichtes wo mit ma auch mal paar meter berg ab scheppern kann 

finds klasse


----------



## zuspät (9. November 2007)

ob des radl wirklich leicht wird weiß ich noch net, überhaupt fehlt mir noch so bisala des konzept.  was fürn umwerfer nehm ich? xt oder mal xtr?  obwohl was exotisches wär irgendwie mal was neues nur was? hat einer nen plan ob ich auch nen dura ace umwerfer mit xtr shiftern fahren kann?  find den rahmen ideal als allrounder. hoff nur ich bin mit der gabel net überfordert glaub ich gehör auch zu den 90% der fahrer die ihre federgabeln falsch abstimmen. sind aber auch soviele verstellmöglichkeiten upps da kommt meine feminine seite zum vorschein. und die lackierung is für meinen geschmack besser als die orginalversion (s. fotoalbum)


----------



## Smourock17 (10. November 2007)

eyecatcher Effekt vorprogrammiert


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. November 2007)

So dann will ich mein neues auch mal zeigen   
ist jetzt genau eine Woche alt





Leider paßt das Wetter für eine Ausfahrt nicht  

Was am Bike noch fehlt ist die Beleuchtung, Steckbleche (für die Herbst-/Frühjahrszeit) Tacho und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.


>>>Gandalf<<<<


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. November 2007)

mein Bighit hat den Sommer über das eine oder andere Teile-Upgrade bekommen:





2007er 888RC2X, 2008er Louise, 2007er Roco WC

MfG
Stefan


----------



## andi74 (12. November 2007)

Hier mein Neues - Liteville 301. Für mich wars der erste komplette Eigenaufbau eines MTB. 













Bilder nach dem ersten Aufbau. Ausgiebige Testfahrt war leider wetterbedingt (zu viel Schnee) noch nicht möglich.


----------



## Ketchyp (12. November 2007)

Augenkrebs ?!

Größere Bilder wären schon schöner...


----------



## Maeggus (19. November 2007)

Hy,

wollte auch mal meine 2 "Schätze" ins Forum stellen. Das 2. ist gerade mal 2 Wochen alt.


----------



## böser_wolf (21. November 2007)

so mal wieder n kleines update am eingangrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (29. November 2007)

Tach,

nun habe ich auch gelernt, wie man die Bilder "Groß" bekommt.

Nun zu meiner Rennsemmel:


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. November 2007)

is aber immernoch klein


----------



## MasterChris (29. November 2007)

ich helf mal aus   






bitteschön


----------



## Maeggus (29. November 2007)

Help me!!!!!! 

Wie macht man das?????


----------



## MasterChris (29. November 2007)

die frage ist.... wie machst du das??


----------



## Schoschi (29. November 2007)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so mal wieder n kleines update am eingangrad



Das nenn ich mal ne Bremsscheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (29. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal ne Bremsscheibe


gelle hab die teil im net gesehn und dann "halt haben will"  
hab jetzt aber die hayes weg und mec. avids drauf weil ich noch 
gefräste alubrems hebel von 1992/3 hab  bilder kommen noch

@masterchris   schaum mal auf meinen blog das ist das erste bild zu thema  ORANGE


gruß vom wolf


----------



## Maeggus (30. November 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> ich helf mal aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie bringst du mein kleines Furzbild zu einem schönen großen Bild???


----------



## Maeggus (30. November 2007)

Ich probier`s nochmal






Es haut nicht hin


----------



## Smourock17 (30. November 2007)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal ne Bremsscheibe



jaaaa... aber wenn man sich die Breite der Lauffläche der normalen Bremsscheibe anschaut und dann die von dieser, sieht man das sie viel dünner ist als die orginal...

= weniger auflagefläche = weniger Bremssleistung


----------



## böser_wolf (30. November 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> jaaaa... aber wenn man sich die Breite der Lauffläche der normalen Bremsscheibe anschaut und dann die von dieser, sieht man das sie viel dünner ist als die orginal...
> 
> = weniger auflagefläche = weniger Bremssleistung





hey des rad is kein downhiller und glaubs die leistung reicht dick 
also mich stoppt sie sicher und ich wieg mal 85+ 
und das mit ner avid bb5


----------



## speedy_j (30. November 2007)

Maeggus schrieb:


> Wie bringst du mein kleines Furzbild zu einem schönen großen Bild???



so:






nimm halt mal den forum code


----------



## Maeggus (30. November 2007)

Vielen Dank an alle   

Als "Strafe" müsst Ihr mein 2. Bike auch anschauen


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2007)

so mal wieder was geändert  die rohloff kommt in die orangebaustelle
und mein 41.5 is nu n eingangrad


----------



## hardflipper (4. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Fahrgerät.

Steht aber bei dem Mistwetter auf 2x Nobby Nic.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Nun, dann zeig ich euch mal meine Schätzchen:










Von Links angefangen:

Mein Cube LTD Team K18, RH 20´,Modell 2007, dient zurzeit als Stadtschlampe und Arbeitsfahrrad, mit Sigma Mirage Evo+EvoX, Bereifung Albert, Ritchey Comp Riser 680 Lenker, Ergo Magnesium Griffe, Alien II Plattformpedale, und als Eratz einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit Big Apples. 





Dann meine letztere Errungenschaft und die perfekte Ergänzung im All-Mountain-Enduro-Bereich. 

Ein Cube Stereo K24 mit Manitou Minute Federgabel,zurzeit das Hauptrad im Gelände, Modell 2007, RH 18´,Fat Albert Bereifung, Alien II Plattformpedale.





Und zuletzt mein Cube LTD Pro 2007, dient als Hüpf und Sprungbike weils schön klein ist in 16´ und bei einer Tour nimmts die Frau zum Biken. Mit Nobby Nic Bereifung und Plattformpedale. 





Bin aber zuzeit nur mit dem Stereo im Reichswald und Umgebung anzutreffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (22. Dezember 2007)

so dann will ich auch mal wieder 
mein whynachts geschenk an mich


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Dezember 2007)

so testfahrt bei dem schönem wetter heut


----------



## MasterChris (23. Dezember 2007)

gefällt mir iwie dein eingang rad besser

keine ahnung warum.... aber ich glaub mich schreckt die lange sattelstütze auf dem bild ab?! 

was fährst du damit?! die stütze sagt ja mehr tour oder so.... aber ich würde aber sagen so enduro, all mountain?!


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Dezember 2007)

na wie immer fahr ich alles damit 
weil kein lift da also kurbeln und sattel hoch
da lässt sich das teil dank rohloff auch noch hochtreten 
ich bin heut mal so ca25km,5oohm geritten  
und bergab is das teil n ansage
und der rahmen ist klein 40cm sitzrohr deshalb is die stütze so lang

ps: die einteilung in enduro usw  kann ich eh net leiden ich fahr seit anfang der neunziger bergrad 
     und komm immer den berg hoch um runter spass zu haben das is alles was  ich mach 
     egal wie die bike industrie und die zeitungen es betiteln  ich fahr bergrad


----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, hier mal mein aktuelles Bike aus dem Frankenland / Schwabach. Steht im Moment leider in der Wohnung, da mich die Winterseuche dahingerafft hat. Ist aber zum Glück bald überstanden.


----------



## bandys (18. Januar 2008)

hier mein baby: 











gruß
chris


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Januar 2008)

bandys schrieb:


> hier mein baby:
> 
> gruß
> chris



  Einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## puma347 (18. Januar 2008)

ich hab gleich 2  
dirtbike




DH´ler


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Januar 2008)

puma347 schrieb:


> ich hab gleich 2
> dirtbike



....die sind ja noch geiler! Ich werd noch irre heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (20. Januar 2008)

kleines update


----------



## Fonz! (21. Januar 2008)

neue Gabel oder ???  

sauberer Aufbau was wiegt das Bike nun in etwa und evtl. sieht man sich ja dieses jahr evtl. öfter in nbg am schmausenbuck


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Januar 2008)

das bike is a weng schwer etwas um die 19kilo.
(mit der neuen gabel)

ja dieses jahr bin ich öfter am buck.


----------



## Fonz! (21. Januar 2008)

bei dem gewicht brauch ich mich mit meinen schwarzen kleinen norco brummer ja nicht zu verstecken  

hoff ich kann die tage ein bild reinstellen mit neuen felgen und neuer mz 66 gabel von meinen bike ...


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Januar 2008)

hast du auch die aktuelle 66 gekauft?


----------



## Fonz! (21. Januar 2008)

nope hab eine mz 66 rc2 eta von letzten jahr in schwarz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (29. Januar 2008)

update meines bikes ...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## k-nipser (29. Januar 2008)

Hi zusammen - hier ist mein update  

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## Focus1802 (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo, hier mal meines.






MfG


----------



## thaper (29. Januar 2008)

das atomik ist aber geil geoworden. ich würde die blauen aufkleber allerdings von der gabel entfernen

@joschi: warum bistn eig neulich net zu uns n trail runter gefahrn? haben unten fotosession gemacht. der trail dort wo wir uns gesehn haben is etz übrigens komplett ausgebaut. sehr geil geworden vorallem unten wurde einiges gebaut

hier noch meins dazu:


----------



## MasterChris (29. Januar 2008)

beides schöne norcos ... aber beim atomik, auch wenn der sattel farblich sehr gut ins gesamtbild passt, aber sonst gefällt mir der sattel mal gar nich

das curtis find ich geil .... aber fürs bild hätte man das schloß schon abnehmen können  

zum bergamont ... wurde auch zeit das du den manitou shit raus nimmst  
da kann ein gemeinsamer geiskopf trip wieder kommen


----------



## thaper (29. Januar 2008)

jaja du willst nur auf den geiskopf strip einer schönen bergjungfrau hinaus...


----------



## MasterChris (29. Januar 2008)

bist du die schöne bergjungfrau oder was!?


----------



## thaper (29. Januar 2008)

ne der marco, um das zu verstehn poste ich später nochn bild...


----------



## MasterChris (29. Januar 2008)

na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Fonz! (29. Januar 2008)

thaper ist das der singel trail wenn man an der kreuzung gerade aus fährt an der bank weiter mit den 2 drops der ist wenn er ausgebaut ist bestimmt nice 

bin letztes jahr dort gefahren da war er kaum zu fahren der trail ...

und p.s. dein norco ist auch fein und die dicke trippel 8 macht laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (29. Januar 2008)

ähm nein das ist die wurzel strecke im hintergrund. 
das bild vom marco werde ich doch net posten. sonst postet er auch bläyde bilder von mir^^. 

fonz: du redest jetzt von dieser verfallenen strecke mit den riesen kickern aus morshem holz da steht ja oben erstn drop dann kommtn step up ohne landung und dann wiedern drop und ganz unten jetzt n double. hab gehört die strecke soll bald neugebaut werden.


----------



## Fonz! (29. Januar 2008)

jopp genau die meinte ich das schön zu hören  

und wurzelstrecke kenn ich nur oben am aufbau wenn es links dann runter geht ...


----------



## thaper (30. Januar 2008)

ja die mein ich.
haste am wochenende zeit? könntn uns ja ma zum biken verabreden.


----------



## Fonz! (30. Januar 2008)

klar hab ich zeit und wollte dieses WE unbedingt biken gehen war seit einer ewigkeit nicht mehr ... müsst nur auf mich rücksicht nehmen wegen fahrpraxis usw. 

sag an wann und wo und ich komme mit wird bestimmt lustig ...


C Ya


----------



## montageständer (30. Januar 2008)

Und hier...tada...ist meine kleine 
will schließlich auch der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt werden  
Ich finde ja ein Traum von Entouro
hmmm...ok...seufz
irgendwie bekomme ich das hier nicht hin aber ihr könnt es ja bei meinen Bildern angucken


----------



## Bombenkrator (30. Januar 2008)

das?

montageständers bike 





(hab grad noch bischen mit photoshop dran rumgespielt weil es so dunkel war)


----------



## montageständer (30. Januar 2008)

naja...fast... 
das ist mein neues und befindet sich noch im umbaustadium . die talas r wird in eine rc2 umgebaut und ganz klar gewichtsoptimierung aber die neue xt- kurbel sowie umwerfer sind schon dran 
nur hab ich im moment das problem : ich weiß nicht welches ich von beiden fahren soll ...
die sind beide soooooo abgefahren
und...äh...wie hast du den das mit dem bild gemacht????



ach und bessere bilder gibts natürlich erst wenn die beiden mäuschen fertig umgebaut sind....grins


----------



## MasterChris (31. Januar 2008)

so, UPDATE meiner beiden Bikes ist fällig 

mein Enduro hat bis auf die bremsen das ganze 2008er XTR paket bekommen
d.h. Kurbel, Shifter, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk!
dazu noch Nokon´s
und Griffe Ergon E1L










mein BigHit
hat einen neue Spank Subrosa FR sattel, Race Face Evolve DH kurbel und 2008er Magura Louise Bat Bremsen geschenkt bekommen


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Januar 2008)

und auch endlich nen neuen Hinterreifen am Bighit  

aber sonst seeehr schick 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (31. Januar 2008)

Fonz! schrieb:


> klar hab ich zeit und wollte dieses WE unbedingt biken gehen war seit einer ewigkeit nicht mehr ... müsst nur auf mich rücksicht nehmen wegen fahrpraxis usw.
> 
> sag an wann und wo und ich komme mit wird bestimmt lustig ...
> 
> ...



bis etz steht fest das wir morgen, samstag und sonntag draussen sind. wir werden an allen tagen wohl hinten bei der neulich besprochenen strecke sein und wenn nicht dort dann irgendwo dort inna gegend. ich schick dir per pm meine handy nr. 

Greez Per


----------



## MasterChris (31. Januar 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und auch endlich nen neuen Hinterreifen am Bighit
> 
> aber sonst seeehr schick
> 
> ...



der war auch nötig


----------



## Bombenkrator (1. Februar 2008)

@chris sieht gut aus dein hobel


----------



## MasterChris (1. Februar 2008)

jo, danke dir


----------



## montageständer (5. Februar 2008)

ha...  
na endlich habe ich das mit dem bild mal geschafft... 
und hier ist mein baby auch entouro genannt...grins
ich finde das passt hier gut rein
 ach ja und bessere bilder gibts auch bald
so ein geiles stück fahrrad gehört ja mal richtig abgelichtet;-)


----------



## Priest0r (5. Februar 2008)

MasterChris schrieb:


> so, UPDATE meiner beiden Bikes ist fällig
> 
> mein Enduro hat bis auf die bremsen das ganze 2008er XTR paket bekommen
> d.h. Kurbel, Shifter, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk!
> ...



die hintere bremsleitung ist grenzwertig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (5. Februar 2008)

MasterChris schrieb:


> so, UPDATE meiner beiden Bikes ist fällig
> 
> mein Enduro hat bis auf die bremsen das ganze 2008er XTR paket bekommen
> d.h. Kurbel, Shifter, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk!
> ...



Stimmt leider... ich muß PriestOr recht geben und der hintere Schaltzug könnte auch schöner liegen


----------



## MasterChris (5. Februar 2008)

gibt halt doch immer welche die was zu meckern finden 

aber was das mit der bremsleitung anbelangt muss ich euch recht geben! da werd ich den einen kabelbinder mal entfernen dann ist das ganze wieder etwas "lockerer" 

was an den hinteren schaltzug anbelangt wüsste ich jetzt nich wie man den besser verlegen könnte?! der liegt halt so wie er soll ....


----------



## montageständer (5. Februar 2008)

und damit so ein s-works auch perfekt ist gleich ein paar Lösungen für dich wie es besser geht   
....
zumindest bei meinen eigenen bildern


----------



## montageständer (5. Februar 2008)

MasterChris schrieb:


> gibt halt doch immer welche die was zu meckern finden
> 
> aber was das mit der bremsleitung anbelangt muss ich euch recht geben! da werd ich den einen kabelbinder mal entfernen dann ist das ganze wieder etwas "lockerer"
> 
> was an den hinteren schaltzug anbelangt wüsste ich jetzt nich wie man den besser verlegen könnte?! der liegt halt so wie er soll ....



guck mal auf meiner seite hab extra bilder für dich gemacht...und das ist doch schließlich ein s-works


ach ...und übrigens ist dieser avid rollmajic echt der hammer...weil man mit dem sogar besser schalten kann oder sagen wir einfacher...der spart nämlich den shimano üblichen bogen vorm schaltwerk aus!!......GUT


----------



## MasterChris (5. Februar 2008)

lade sie doch hier hoch?! hab jetzt keinen bock in deinem album zu schauen.... für mich gibt es nun nich mehr viel am enduro zu verbessern


----------



## montageständer (5. Februar 2008)

MasterChris schrieb:


> lade sie doch hier hoch?! hab jetzt keinen bock in deinem album zu schauen.... für mich gibt es nun nich mehr viel am enduro zu verbessern



da hast du recht, aber ein bißchen was geht doch immer noch ! und das mit dem bilder hochladen ist total kacke weil wenn ich das hier machen will ich immer noch die bilder schrumpfen muß. Und darauf hab ich keine lust


----------



## MasterChris (5. Februar 2008)

hab doch mal schnell in deine bilder reingeschaut 

okay, dein zug auf dem einen bild ist besser verlegt, ja... wen ich es könnte würde ich meinen zug auch so verlegen, aber bei mir sind die befestigungen für den zug nicht unten an der schwinge wie bei dir sondern oben, also da wo FSR steht


----------



## Markus996 (5. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4452780"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> und das mit dem bilder hochladen ist total kacke weil wenn ich das hier machen will ich immer noch die bilder schrumpfen muß. Und darauf hab ich keine lust


...und auch keine Lust, paar Bilder zu entfernen, wenn Du zitierst?  Sorry, aber warum lässt Du vier Fotos im Zitat, wenn Du bloß einen Satz schreibst? Es reicht doch das Bild, zu dem Du Bezug nimmst.

@MasterChris
Solange es problemlos funktioniert, lass' es doch so bezüglich Leitungsverlegung. Hauptsache die Kiste rockt  Oder nicht?


----------



## montageständer (5. Februar 2008)

MasterChris schrieb:


> hab doch mal schnell in deine bilder reingeschaut
> 
> okay, dein zug auf dem einen bild ist besser verlegt, ja... wen ich es könnte würde ich meinen zug auch so verlegen, aber bei mir sind die befestigungen für den zu nicht unten an der schwinge wie bei dir sondern oben, also da wo FSR steht



weiß ich doch hab doch beide räder den opa enduro und den papa enduro  
aber ich habe es schon an beiden drangebaut gehabt und bei deinem enduro geht das auch  ...(vertraue mir...uahahahaha)


----------



## montageständer (5. Februar 2008)

Markus996 schrieb:


> ...und auch keine Lust, paar Bilder zu entfernen, wenn Du zitierst?  Sorry, aber warum lässt Du vier Fotos im Zitat, wenn Du bloß einen Satz schreibst? Es reicht doch das Bild, zu dem Du Bezug nimmst.
> 
> @MasterChris
> Solange es problemlos funktioniert, lass' es doch so bezüglich Leitungsverlegung. Hauptsache die Kiste rockt  Oder nicht?



war ja nur gut gemeint und mit einem tip versehen. bin ja schomn ruhig 
aber dafür bekomme ich das jetzt mit den bildern hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (5. Februar 2008)

Markus996 schrieb:


> @MasterChris
> Solange es problemlos funktioniert, lass' es doch so bezüglich Leitungsverlegung. Hauptsache die Kiste rockt  Oder nicht?



genau, so seh ich das auch  
also das mit der bremsleitung besser ich schon noch aus... aber das mit dem schaltzug ist ne kleinigkeit....ich fahr ja nich auf modenshow.... und wie ich schon schrieb.... der zug ist da verlegt wo er hin gehört.... wo anders ist gar keine möglichkeit den zug zu montiern


----------



## MasterChris (5. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4452829"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> weiß ich doch hab doch beide räder den opa enduro und den papa enduro
> aber ich habe es schon an beiden drangebaut gehabt und bei deinem enduro geht das auch  ...(vertraue mir...uahahahaha)



okay, das hat mir jetzt echt geholfen.... hab das jetzt auch so gemacht.... nun hat auch die bremsleitung etwas mehr spiel


----------



## montageständer (5. Februar 2008)

aber mal eine ganz andere frage an die specialized fraktion hier: hat irgendeiner hier schon mal die lager an seinem bike aufgehabt und hinter die dichtungen der industrielager geschaut??? Ich habe nämlich diverse von denen geprüft und das fett was da hätte sein sollen war eigentlich nicht vorhanden. ich bin darauf gekommen durch den dauertest in einer mountainbike und da sind dennen auch die lager eingelaufen...
und wie gesagt es hat sich bei mir rausgestellt das kein fett oder viel zu wenig in den lagern war und leider nicht nur bei meinen enduros. die neuen enduro sl haben anscheinend auch teilweiße das problem. hat da irgendjemand was beobachtet???


----------



## kenny! (6. Februar 2008)

so hier mal meine räder





mein rad für die stadt und die schule





mein rad für die freizeit


----------



## zuspät (6. Februar 2008)

mann des hercules is a geiles teil  leider hat mei oma alle alten räder weg gehaun
werd meine lieblinge auch zur schau stellen.


----------



## MasterChris (6. Februar 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> mann des hercules is a geiles teil  leider hat mei oma alle alten räder weg gehaun



da gehts dir nich anders wie mir


----------



## kenny! (6. Februar 2008)

danke!
ich hab des hercules auch ned von meinen großeltern sonder ich hab des mir in nürnberg mal gekauft wie bikebörse war.hab mich auch sofort in des rad verliebt.ist einfach ein traum des in der stadt zu fahren


----------



## zuspät (6. Februar 2008)

ok hier mal meine räder, net böse sein sind net die besten aufnahmen. 

hier mein ghost, mit 48kettenblatt.




mei rennradl, alt für lau bekommen und schnell 
vorher:



nachher:




dirt-radl in flip flop (leider kommt der lack auf dem foto net so gut rüber vorher:



nachher:




erst ersatzteil-lieferant...
vorher:



etz fertig, bis auf satteleinstellung und probefahrt 
nachher:




ok die farben sind geschmackssache aber ich find se geil 
mehr fotos gibts im fotoalbum, über komentare oder fragen würd ich mich freun


----------



## MasterChris (6. Februar 2008)

hast ja ne ganz schöne sammlung.... die farben sind echt geschmackssache da gefallen mir deine boxen besser

 aber der sattel am dirter geht leider mal überhaupt nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (6. Februar 2008)

war klar das des kommt 
hab mir scho ewig vorgenommen mir was passendes zu besorgen aber irgendwie krieg ichs net auf die reihe. 

wennst boxen brauchst kein problem, lös meine pa zur zeit auf.
2  18" bässe und passende tops hätt ich noch


----------



## montageständer (6. Februar 2008)

MasterChris schrieb:


> hast ja ne ganz schöne sammlung.... die farben sind echt geschmackssache da gefallen mir deine boxen besser
> 
> aber der sattel am dirter geht leider mal überhaupt nich



 aha...heute auch mal am rumnörgeln 
ab heute ist mein neuer enduro auch fertig. hab jetzt auch ne rc2 gabel hab sie bei toxoholics upgraden lassen. war mir jetzt abe rzu spät und zu kalt zum fahren


----------



## MasterChris (7. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4457641"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> aha...heute auch mal am rumnörgeln



an dem sattel MUSS man rumnörgeln 
das was du an meinen enduro zum nörgeln gehabt hast sind für mich kleinigkeiten.... die ja nich anders gingen, ne


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Februar 2008)

So hier mal mein Schatz , komm aus Ansbach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## montageständer (17. Februar 2008)

Na endlich mal ein torque in großaufnahme ! Sieht ja eigentlich auch nicht schlecht aus und wie ist es so???


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Februar 2008)

Bin noch nicht damit gefahren , hab ich erst seit gestern , aber von der Verarbeitung und so weiter ist es top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (17. Februar 2008)

wie jetzt???
so geiles wetter, son geiles rad und dann noch nicht gefahren ....tztztz


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Februar 2008)

Ja hatte noch keine Zeit


----------



## montageständer (17. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Ja hatte noch keine Zeit



ich gehe jetzt mal ne runde dudeln....hier sinds schlieslich 12 grad und voll sonne ...
wäre ja verschwendung heute nicht zu fahren 

las aber mal das endergebniss von deinem neuen babe  sehen


----------



## zuspät (17. Februar 2008)

kannst mir ja dei radl geben, ich hab etz eine woche urlaub


----------



## thaper (17. Februar 2008)

warum schreibst du juicy 7 wenns code 07 sind???
edit: ach das gilt ja fürs ghost^^. sry
egal. sehr schöner rahmen


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Februar 2008)

Jetzt is er nimmer schön sondern dreckig , echt geiles teil bin Begeistert


----------



## montageständer (19. Februar 2008)

...na wurde aber auch mal zeit ...
na los sag schon,...wie ist es'??? im detail bitte, und las keine schmutzige kleingkeit aus


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Februar 2008)

Also des teil geht mal mächtig voraus und des nicht nur im Downhill auch im Uphill trotz 16 kg Kapfgewichts und Freerider Einstuffung . Vom Antrieb bin ich auch begeistert vorallem des Sram X9 Schaltwerg mit Triggern is echt der Hammer voll präzise auch im groben Gelände kein murren und zucken , find ich geiler wie des XT von 07  . Was gibts noch , ach die Bremsen ,naja Codes halt bissig wie ein Tiger und doch fein zu Dosieren . Des Fahrwerk is auch wie ne Dampfwalze macht einfach alles platt  bin bis jetzt nur paar Trails gefahren ohne heftige Sprünge fehlt noch weng Feintuning , kommt morgen  !
Fazit : Geiles Teil zum Spaß haben und mehr!!!Bin Begeistert!!!


----------



## montageständer (20. Februar 2008)

tada...


----------



## speedy_j (20. Februar 2008)

kann mich nicht dafür begeistern, sieht irgendwie lieblos aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Februar 2008)

kann mich demm nur anschließen


----------



## montageständer (20. Februar 2008)

hmm...wie ihr meint 
 aber ich liebe  es, mehr noch als mein neuen speci enduro...
und viele kleine schöne sachen dran und ich finde ihn schön...(pöhh)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Februar 2008)

Jedem seins , hauptsache du bist zufrieden


----------



## mistertom52070 (21. Februar 2008)

Hi,

bin zwar zugezogen aber dennoch: Votec M6 2002 (neuer Hinterbau 2007):


----------



## MasterChris (21. Februar 2008)

schönes votec  
aber der vorbau wär mir viel zu steil ....


----------



## zuspät (21. Februar 2008)

@montageständer: hübsches radl, hat potential braucht mehr farbe 
was für schaltwerk is des, mit umlenkrolle fürn bowdenzugr? bringt die was?

@mistertom: was für halterung hast du an dem sattelrohr?


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> @montageständer: hübsches radl, hat potential braucht mehr farbe
> was für schaltwerk is des, mit umlenkrolle fürn bowdenzugr? bringt die was?



mehr farbe ??? ich hab die letzten zwei jahre versucht alle farbe rauszubekommen ....hätte ihn am liebsten komplett in nur einer farbe
aber nur in diesem fall, denn die farbe finde ich genial und werbung für hersteller fahre ich nicht gerne...die bezahlen mir ja auch nichts dafür das ich für die werbung mache 
das ist übrigens ein xtr-schaltwerk mit avid rollmajig ! und der bringt eigentlich richtig viel, das schalten wird einfacher und besser und vor allem fällt dieser läßtige bogen der shimano schaltwerke weg der kurz davor ist und den zug um fast 180° umlenkt (das hat sram ja schon besser gelöst und ok die neuen shimano shadows auch)


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

mal in groß der rollmajic....


----------



## MasterChris (21. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4505930"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> mehr farbe ??? ich hab die letzten zwei jahre versucht alle farbe rauszubekommen ....hätte ihn am liebsten komplett in nur einer farbe


so hab ich das auch jahre lang gesehn.... am big hit hab ich das auch lang durchgezogen. als mir dann mein casting der 888 brach und cosmic auf die schnelle kei schwarzes daher bekam war es soweit... das erste farbige teil, ein weißes casting 
am anfang war ich skeptisch.... nun hab ich mir noch den spank subrosa sattel mit dem schönen burbery muster in schwarz weiß gekauft und jetzt gefällt es mir sogar  

mit meinen enduro bin ich dann aus meinen farbkonzept ,was ich sonst jahre lang hatte, total aus der reihe gekommen aber was solls ... mir gefällts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (21. Februar 2008)

wenn das mtb-r net geht dann muss man halt hier spammen..... schönes bild da oben. xtr is hüpsch, hab die schon immer gemocht. bei der merkt ma scho beim einstellen das ma was richtig geiles inner hand hat


----------



## MasterChris (21. Februar 2008)

ist aber schon ein älteres xtr schaltwerk, oder?!

EDIT:
hier mal ein 2008er


----------



## thaper (21. Februar 2008)

ich glaub net das das alzu alt is... dieses umlenkröllchen is ja von avid... avid gehört doch zu Sram...^^


----------



## MasterChris (21. Februar 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> ... dieses umlenkröllchen is ja von avid... avid gehört doch zu Sram...^^



du checker du


----------



## thaper (21. Februar 2008)

baujahr 2002


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

@masterchris: du alter angeber  ! kann mir halt das neue xtr schaltwerk noch nicht leisten (knaber noch ein bißchen am upgrade von meiner talas 36 r  auf rc2) ...bis dahin tut es das avid röllchen auch noch .und mal eine frage zu diesem wer-hat-wenn-aufgekauft-zeug: wer hat den da nun wen aufgekauft? sram avid oder sachs sram oder truvativ avid oder avid sram oder rockshox sram ??? wie den nun???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (21. Februar 2008)

ist doch egal. der konzern heißt SRAM und führt marken wie Sram (oh wunder), Truvativ, Rock sox, avidm, pitstop und in gewissem sinne auch sucks.


----------



## MasterChris (21. Februar 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> baujahr 2002



und das siehst du als nich alt?! aber egal .... xtr war und ist schon immer geil  

montageständer" data-source="post: 4506227"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> @masterchris: du alter angeber  ! kann mir halt das neue xtr schaltwerk noch nicht leisten (knaber noch ein bißchen am upgrade von meiner talas 36 r  auf rc2)



bei mir ist nun auch erst mal umbau pause....  meistens wird bei mir zur weihnachtszeit alles auf einmal gemacht.... dann muss es gut sein. 
von dem her bitte nich angeber.... muss auf das ganze zeug auch schwer sparen


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

ich muß auch ziemlich rackern für die teile obwohl ich ziemlich direkt an der quelle sitze  ...mir blutet schon immer das herz wenn ich sau geile räder zusammenbauen muß und sie dann verkauft werden   ...
der ganze kram ist halt doch ziemlich kostenintensiv (selbst zum einkaufspreis)...
mann kann also sagen ich lasse mir mein gehalt direkt in fahrradteilen auszahlen ! aber dummerweiße verdient man als radmechaniker nicht allzuviel.
naja lange rede kurzer sinn, ich mache es eigentlich umgedreht:erst das rad und dann langsam hochpimpen. so hab ich auch immer das ganze jahr was worauf ich mich freuen kann und außerdem brauche ich täglich einfach auch mal was schönes zum dran schrauben. ihr glaubt nicht mit was für einen schrott die manchmal in die werkstatt kommen:kotz:


----------



## thaper (21. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4506291"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> ich muß auch ziemlich rackern für die teile obwohl ich ziemlich direkt an der quelle sitze  ...mir blutet schon immer das herz wenn ich sau geile räder zusammenbauen muß und sie dann verkauft werden   ...
> der ganze kram ist halt doch ziemlich kostenintensiv (selbst zum einkaufspreis)...
> mann kann also sagen ich lasse mir mein gehalt direkt in fahrradteilen auszahlen ! aber dummerweiße verdient man als radmechaniker nicht allzuviel.
> naja lange rede kurzer sinn, ich mache es eigentlich umgedreht:erst das rad und dann langsam hochpimpen. so hab ich auch immer das ganze jahr was worauf ich mich freuen kann und außerdem brauche ich täglich einfach auch mal was schönes zum dran schrauben. ihr glaubt nicht mit was für einen schrott die manchmal in die werkstatt kommen:kotz:



 das ganze kenne ich nur zu gut... aber die zeiten sind ja vorerst vorbei...


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> ist doch egal. der konzern heißt SRAM und führt marken wie Sram (oh wunder), Truvativ, Rock sox, avidm, pitstop und in gewissem sinne auch sucks.



ähm...sucks bezieht sich wohl auf sachs??????? 
ja schon aber mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren wer der eigentliche inhaber ist mir wurde nämlich mal gesagt das sachs die ganzen anderen firmen aufgekauft haben soll, was  ich mir nicht vorstellen kann


----------



## MasterChris (21. Februar 2008)

montageständer" data-source="post: 4506291"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> ich muß auch ziemlich rackern für die teile



wer muss das nicht?! 

montageständer" data-source="post: 4506291"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> der ganze kram ist halt doch ziemlich kostenintensiv (selbst zum einkaufspreis)...
> mann kann also sagen ich lasse mir mein gehalt direkt in fahrradteilen auszahlen ! aber dummerweiße verdient man als radmechaniker nicht allzuviel.



i know ... mein mechaniker, mit dem ich mittlerweile auch mal ab und zu abhänge, spricht da das gleiche


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> das ganze kenne ich nur zu gut... aber die zeiten sind ja vorerst vorbei...



auch maln schrauber gewesen?


----------



## raceface2003 (21. Februar 2008)

.....mein baby....


----------



## MasterChris (21. Februar 2008)

auch schönes radl  
nur die satteltasche ist für das bild etwas unpassend


----------



## thaper (21. Februar 2008)

ja, viel plagerei, viele schrott mühlen aus den radläden mit dem großen St + einem großen vogel , viel stress, gute preise aber keine kohle. bzw. ich hab nie was rausbekommen oder musste sogar noch einige große scheine abgeben wegen teilen die ich gebraucht hab als ich net arbeiten konnte. aus gleichem grund (2 monate aussetzen) arbeite ich dort auch nimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (21. Februar 2008)

Blaue Kolbendeckel...


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

man das ist ja noch ein slayer von vor meiner zeit dreckig aber auch ganz hübsch obwohl ich doch sagen muß das mir die neueren modelle besser gefallen


----------



## montageständer (21. Februar 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> ja, viel plagerei, viele schrott mühlen aus den radläden mit dem großen St + einem großen vogel , viel stress, gute preise aber keine kohle. bzw. ich hab nie was rausbekommen oder musste sogar noch einige große scheine abgeben wegen teilen die ich gebraucht hab als ich net arbeiten konnte. aus gleichem grund (2 monate aussetzen) arbeite ich dort auch nimmer.



hmm...nicht sehr schön
ich arbeite in einem kleinem laden und denke mal das es bisher ganz gut läuft und mit kohle, naja, aber dafür drückt mein chef schon mal ab und zu teile ab. und zu weihnachten gabs sogar ein ganzes rad geschenkt(speci enduro expert) + ein kleines weihnachtsgeld. wenn er mich jetzt noch richtig fest anstellen würde ....


----------



## thaper (21. Februar 2008)

dit kostet meistens zuviel.


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. Februar 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> @montageständer: hübsches radl, hat potential braucht mehr farbe
> was für schaltwerk is des, mit umlenkrolle fürn bowdenzugr? bringt die was?
> 
> @mistertom: was für halterung hast du an dem sattelrohr?



Morgen,

das ist die Akkuhalterung für Beleuchtung! In der Jahreszeit fährt man ja doch mehr im Dunklen!


----------



## zuspät (22. Februar 2008)

naja paar farbtupfer find i halt net schlecht. aber jedem wies gefällt 
weiß net hab auch ein xtr schaltwerk mit org. umlenkrolle aber nen wirklichen unterschied spür ich da net. aber des neue shadow xtr teil funzt wie butter  und irgendwie kommt mir des auch leiser vor. evtl liegt des aber auch an der campa kette

apropo dunkel: gibts eigentlich ne leuchte die man an nen i-pod anschließen kann? kam mir letzte woche da hat mir der akku versagt. aber der i-pod als notbeleuchtung war net mal so schlecht


----------



## cdF600 (22. Februar 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal!
Mein neuestes Spielzeug! 



Bergab eine Wucht!!!


----------



## montageständer (22. Februar 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> naja paar farbtupfer find i halt net schlecht. aber jedem wies gefällt



die "farb"-spritzer kommen doch aber beim fahren, von ganz alleine und für umme


----------



## zuspät (23. Februar 2008)

verdammt! und ich hab für den camo-look-rahmen bezahlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gralmaster88 (25. Februar 2008)

So und hir mal mein schickes Gerät

Zwar ein bissl klein, aber unter meinen Fotos seht ihrs noch größer


----------



## montageständer (25. Februar 2008)

hm naja...was fürn tier istn das da auf der sattelstütze....grins...und vor allem wo istn da die federung hinten???.....lach
(verd.... meine smileys gehen immer noch nicht)


----------



## zuspät (25. Februar 2008)

@ständer: ha und ich bin nicht allein, im speci threat wird auch gesagt dei radl braucht mehr farbe meine smileys funktionieren


----------



## montageständer (25. Februar 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> @ständer: ha und ich bin nicht allein, im speci threat wird auch gesagt dei radl braucht mehr farbe meine smileys funktionieren



die brauchen gar nicht mehr farbe...pöh...ihr seid doch kunstbanausen...
(will auch wieder smileys...heul)
außerdem brauche ich keine bunten räder, weil ich es ja mit dem rad bunt treibe!!!...grins


----------



## Gralmaster88 (25. Februar 2008)

Ohje heut hab ichs aber auch mit meinen falsche Beiträgen, nix für ungut.  

@montageständer
Für den Sattelbezug hab ich einen Leopard geschlachtet!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. Februar 2008)

Coffee schrieb:


> Hi alle,
> 
> 
> entstanden ist die Idee gestern beim Pizzaplauder ;-)* Wir wollen eine eigene Bikeliste aller Frankenbikes  *Um diese als quasi gesammelte Werke zu präsentieren, bitte ich hier jeden einfach sein/seine Bikes mal abzulichten und zu posten
> ...



Wer Lesen kann is im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (25. Februar 2008)

es wurde noch nicht gespamed.. ich glaube du musst dich noch an das forum gewöhnen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Februar 2008)

neues bild


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Februar 2008)

Schönes Radel


----------



## raceface2003 (26. Februar 2008)

Sehr sehr edel...


----------



## montageständer (26. Februar 2008)

sind zwar nicht meine ...aber trotzdem finde ich die dinger sahneschnitten und eines tages gehört mir mindestens auch das zesty oder spicy


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

ach und mal eine allgemeine frage zu diesem ibc forum hier ...
ich bin ja jetzt noch nicht so lange dabei aber kommt es mir nur so vor oder aber
ist es so das in diversen anderen threads die leute ziemlich pingelig sind und man ja kein smiley zuviel benutzen darf oder nicht mal ein wort über ein anderes thema verlieren darf ohne das die leute gleich anfangen beleidigend zu werden oder einen voll niedermachen??????....würde ich ja ziemlich schade finden wenn mountainbiker doch nun genauso engstirnig werden sollten wie mancher rennradfahrer... ich dachte immer mtb fahrer währen da doch etwas toleranter


----------



## zuspät (28. Februar 2008)

hey nix gegen rennradler . find ich net dass hier zu spießig is. 
und wegen den smileys mir egal


----------



## thaper (28. Februar 2008)

hey montagsständer 
ja DAS ist hier so.leider.


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> hey nix gegen rennradler . find ich net dass hier zu spießig is.
> und wegen den smileys mir egal



naja das mit den rennradfahren beziehe ich halt darauf das die manchmal sehr millitant rüberkommen was den leichtbau und so betrifft. naja ich denke mal das du vieleicht mitbekommen hast was ich meine ...(siehe enduro bereiche)...für mich ist das hier aber anscheinend nichts, weil ich ganz gerne sage was ich denke und es auch so sage wie ich es denke! sowas kommt hier aber anscheinend nicht gut und außerdem bin ich der meinung das sehr viel was hier als dogma aufgestellt wird nur eine sache der persönlichen einstellung ist (lenkerhörnchen, vier- gegen eingelenker, was definiert ein enduro) und vor allem soll rad fahren für mich spaß machen. naja lange rede kurzer sinn ich werde mich glaub ich etwas rarer machen weil hier irgendwie doch alles ziemlich trocken ist. nicht direkt hier und in dem einen oder anderen machts ja schon spaß aber vom rest halte ich mich fern.


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> hey montagsständer
> ja DAS ist hier so.leider.



hey...dann mache ich jetzt halt mal den:"Schrauber-,nicht Schrauber-,Geile Räder(jeder der seins dafür hält darf posten)-,alles ist erlaubt-,sabel mit smileys und was auch immer-tread" auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (28. Februar 2008)

guter plan. hoffe du bekommst in offtopic frei


----------



## MasterChris (28. Februar 2008)

also hör mal .... in den besagten anderen threads die du ansprichst, das war ne gallerie !!!!! you know???

dort hat es zum schluß alles andere wie bilder gegeben
und da wunderst du dich das da einer motzt?! 

das nächste ist das es in den besagten threads um bikes der biker ging.... und du hast bilder aus nen laden gepostet 

nimms nich persönlich.... aber ich hab es verstanden das sich da die fronten verhärtet haben

ich wart jetzt nur noch drauf bis einer dahinter kommt wo dein wohnort ist  weil wen ich nich irre kommst du ausn saarland?!
dafür wär das forum da
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=39
und hier sind wir im frankenforum  
aber egal ....


----------



## montageständer (28. Februar 2008)

1. die bilder von den rädern aus dem laden habe ich alle mal selbst aufgebaut und gefahren (zumindest probe)...sind nicht nur einfach abgelichtet...
2. dachte das neue räder halt auch gerne mal in natura gesehen werden würden und vieleicht auch inspirieren könnten
3. oh ja wahnsinn wie viele neue bilder in den galerien zu sehen sind 
4. es wurde auch wegen meinungen, smileys und einstellungen zum radfahren rumgezickt 
5. soviel eben zur toleranz
6. das muß ich mir nicht geben
7. hab die dinger schön aus meiner liste gelöscht, also habt ihr jetzt wieder eure ruhe


----------



## MasterChris (29. Februar 2008)

zu punkt 1 
okay, schön .... ändert aber an der situation nichts
punkt 2
bestimmt, aber dafür sind andere threads besser geeignet
punkt 3
blätter mal ein paar seite weiter vor in den threads, da war alles noch tutti.
ich geb ja nich dir die schuld.... da haben mehr faktoren mitgespielt das die threads tot geworden sind
punkt 4 
ja, da bin ich deiner meinung... zu bildern gehören auch meinungen. und im forum gehören nun mal smileys dazu

zu den restlichen punkten
ich wollte dich in keinster weise persönlich angreifen deswegen
ich wollte nur erklären wie sich das ganze verhält
in diesem sinne
take it easy und back to topic


----------



## SpongeBob (1. März 2008)

müsst ihr immer soviel streiten?


----------



## thaper (1. März 2008)

na mir san doch hier im IBC. das gehört sich so und versüßt den alltag


----------



## MasterChris (1. März 2008)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> müsst ihr immer soviel streiten?



hier streitet gar keiner .... das war nur eine klarstellung der dinge


----------



## VolldasGute (3. März 2008)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit  
Mein SxTrail II 2007 -> Ich liebe es ;-)








Und in Aktion:


----------



## SoN!c (8. März 2008)

Revell250r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (8. März 2008)

geil dani 
wo ist den dein bmw geblieben?


----------



## thaper (8. März 2008)

mein leihbike solang ich kein dhler habe


----------



## MasterChris (8. März 2008)

cool .... dani lebt ja auch noch  
genau, wo ist dein bmw


@per
wo ist dein dhler?? kommt endlich ein neuer rahmen oder was?!


----------



## thaper (8. März 2008)

rahmen und zich parts verkauft.. kommt n schönes teammobil


----------



## MasterChris (8. März 2008)

was haste neben dem rahmen alles verkauft?


----------



## thaper (8. März 2008)

ich hab den rahmen im bikemarkt angeboten. gekauft wurde er aber von nem kumpl aus erlangen. die parts hat einer gekauft der erst interesse am rahmen hatte.

und das neue zeug is teilweise auch schönes geiles zeug ausn bikemarkt und neue parts. und den rahmen krieg ich gleich vom werk aus, wird grad gebrutzelt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (8. März 2008)

da bin ich ja gespannt in 3 wochen


----------



## thaper (8. März 2008)

ich bin au ma auf dein duncon gespannt


----------



## SoN!c (8. März 2008)

ja den >BMW rahmen hab ic hauch noch aber hat mich nemmer gebockt etz bleib ic hstandhaft bei REvell250r 
 ILIKE ILIKE was geht so ab jungs


----------



## thaper (8. März 2008)

schenkst mir den bmw?


----------



## baxstar (22. März 2008)

FASTEST BIKE AUF WELT!!!


----------



## montageständer (22. März 2008)

@baxstar: hey dein rad hat ja auch einen kater ! das schnellste ist es aber bestimmt nur wenn du den davor spannst zum ziehen ein schlittenkatze sozusagen...


----------



## Fonz! (22. März 2008)

baxstar schrieb:


> FASTEST BIKE AUF WELT!!!



Naja was soll ich sagen ... 

Hab den gleichen Rahmen daheim noch rumliegen und wenn meine restlichen Parts kommen wird er aufgebaut ...

Aber Hammer Gerät


----------



## thaper (22. März 2008)

hübsch hübsch bax... das gewicht würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. März 2008)

seid wann hat die boxxe chrom standrohre?


----------



## thaper (22. März 2008)

2005


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baxstar (22. März 2008)

17,1 kg... vielleicht kommt irgendwann noch ne neue boxxer wc, sollt ich mal zu viel geld haben


----------



## thaper (22. März 2008)

cool. gutes gewicht. mein neus kommt wohl anfangs so auf 18.5 und wird dann aber noch etwas optimiert vorallem an den laufrädern.


----------



## Fonz! (22. März 2008)

bin bei meinen auch mal gespannt mit gewicht ...

laufräder sind bei mir die hope 2 + mavic 729 dann kenda tomac signatur downhill mit 2.35 und knapp 780 gramm als faltversion und ich hab mir mal paar schwalbe xtra light 2.35 schläuche bestellt mit 130 gramm ...

bin mal gespannt wie oft ich dann mit einen platten heim schieben darf  

p.s. welche rahmengröße hast du bei deinem duncon und wegen der sattelstütze hab jetzt eine richtey v2 comp wegen dem beschiessenen 31.4 größe genommen ...


----------



## thaper (22. März 2008)

naja die reifen sind leicht aber spaß haste mit denen auch net wirklich ausser du stehst auf unkontrolliertes driften..


----------



## thaper (22. März 2008)

das is übrigens ne thomson


----------



## Fonz! (22. März 2008)

laut test und meiner eigenen erfahrung hatte anfangs auch kenda reifen sind die gar nicht so übel ...

und ja ist ne thomson aber gibt sie nur in 31.2 und 31.6 daher hat er bestimmt so ein zwischenteil *name hab ich gerade nicht im hirn*


----------



## thaper (22. März 2008)

mh spacer... werde ich mir auch besorgen weil ich keine kohle für noch ne neue sattelstütze habe.... hab etz ne race face diabolus in 31.6 und ne ibeam + i-fly sattel in 30.9mm und letztere denke ich zu behalten da ich das ganze für wenig geld bekommen hab und es zudem noch leichter ist.


----------



## montageständer (22. März 2008)

ich glaub die dinger heißen reduzierhüllsen für die sattelstütze
zumindest kenne ich sie unter dem namen


----------



## baxstar (22. März 2008)

rahmen is größe L (bin 195 oder so...) und thomson is 31,4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (22. März 2008)

Hmm wenn mein Stinky Rahmen endlich kommt dann knips ich mal n Bild vom Stinky und von meinem Street...

Timo


----------



## Fonz! (23. März 2008)

baxstar schrieb:


> rahmen is größe L (bin 195 oder so...) und thomson is 31,4



wo haste den die her ... wäre genial wenn ich mir eine orgen könnte


----------



## baxstar (23. März 2008)

www.mountainbikes.net


----------



## Fonz! (23. März 2008)

thx danke aber 99 ,-  

glaub ich fahr erstmal meine ritchey ...


----------



## thaper (23. März 2008)

hehe ich war heute am rathsberg im schlamm driften mim p2 haha das war soooo genial aber rex, matze und ich san etz soo ultra eingesaut... nur noch schlamm überall...


----------



## Fonz! (23. März 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> hehe ich war heute am rathsberg im schlamm driften mim p2 haha das war soooo genial aber rex, matze und ich san etz soo ultra eingesaut... nur noch schlamm überall...



ihr schweine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matiosch (25. März 2008)

Rathsberg war ich am Wochenende auch, driften war sehr geil  



 

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder da!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (25. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thaper (25. März 2008)

ich weiß nonet ob ich nächstes da bin. aber wenn mein dhler da is also wohl so in 2 wochn bin ich au wieder da.


----------



## matiosch (26. März 2008)

Dein ERT hat die gleichen Rahmenspuren wie meines auch!
Was haben Sie bei Dir gesagt?

Schau: 



 


P.S. Die Gabel auf dem Bild ist noch die Pike...


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. März 2008)

so mit kleinen updates und ungeputzt


----------



## thaper (26. März 2008)

ich find die goldene schnellspanner sattelklemme und die kefü sen schwul aus...


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. März 2008)

der schnellspanner bleibt, die kefü wird grad gebaut


----------



## thaper (26. März 2008)

ich hätte ne geschraubte sattelklemme genommen. das sieht total ieh aus. der sattel so tief schaut auch strange aus


----------



## MasterChris (26. März 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> ich find die goldene schnellspanner sattelklemme und die kefü sen schwul aus...



seh ich auch so. die farbe der klemme passt null zum gesamtbild!
was die führung anbelangt .... einen vernünftigen rockring druf, dann sieht man die führung eh fast nich mehr


----------



## thaper (26. März 2008)

was fährsten du für rockringe? e13 bash guide mit 50 zahn und in dunkelschwarz undurchsichtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (26. März 2008)

ich hab nen race face drauf .... der ist etwas auf abstand, das er nicht an der führung schleift. bei mir ist die führung knapp zur hälfte nich zu sehn. es schaut auf alle fälle annehmbar aus


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. März 2008)

so hab jetzt die sattelklemme poliert, jetzt ist sie silber


----------



## thaper (26. März 2008)

mim edding rot anmalen bitte.


----------



## MasterChris (26. März 2008)

EDIT: hä?! einmal gedrückt uns 2posts kommen?!


----------



## MasterChris (26. März 2008)




----------



## thaper (26. März 2008)

passiert.


----------



## rex_sl (26. März 2008)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> so mit kleinen updates und ungeputzt



sattel raus, nase runter,


----------



## MasterChris (26. März 2008)

ach .... ich hab je gar noch nich mein fazit zu dem bike abgelassen 
sieht sehr geil aus, auch sehr gut ausgestatten
gefällt mir gut

aber weil du schreibst, ungeputzt?! wo is da dreck???


----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. März 2008)

Kein plan was das ist , naja habs um 150 euros runtergehandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (26. März 2008)

rex_sl schrieb:


> sattel raus, nase runter,



anal fatal


----------



## Bombenkrator (27. März 2008)

so nochmal verbessert. hochglanz poliert.


----------



## MasterChris (27. März 2008)

den roten edding nicht vergessen  

nee.... is echt gut geworden


----------



## thaper (27. März 2008)

und die innenseite nicht vergessen.. die schimmert noch gülden... absolutes no-go


----------



## rex_sl (27. März 2008)

und polierte teile halten überhaupt nicht lange wenn du sie nicht noch versiegelst. dauert 2 wochen und schaut kacka aus. 

man sieht jetzt schon die kratzer vom zumachen vom hebel.


----------



## Bombenkrator (28. März 2008)

jo die innenseite wird noch gemacht is nurnoch das eine stück.
klarlack oder noalox kommt morgen noch drauf. war mir schon klar das das irgendwann oxiidiert, aber bis morgen
wird es noch glänzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (1. April 2008)

so neues bild endlich mal draußen.


----------



## Smourock17 (1. April 2008)

Alzo das die `Stütze weiter draußen is, is schommal besser

probier doch mal das obere Dämpferbefestigungsloch - des is ned so degressiv wie das untere 
Vorn vll noch nen Spacer raus, das macht die Sache wieder ne Prise agiler...

so vom gesamtbild her, entwickelt es sich... =)



ANBEI:
mal meine Möhre (Kritik ausdrücklich erwünscht)
2 do:
Kefü (weiß noch nich welche)
Pedale (leaf Mag?)
DHX-Tuning (Motopitkan oder doch Push)
Griffe (Brave, mit Aluklemmen) 
Sattel (I-Fly)






Gewicht: 17,72kg (mit 1Ply Reifen)


----------



## zuspät (1. April 2008)

hi hey is des flux matt schwarz oder kommt des nur so rüber? woher hast den hobel? nice!


----------



## MasterChris (2. April 2008)

hi felix
echt geiler hobel, aber was ist mit deinem bergamont??
verkauft??


----------



## Smourock17 (2. April 2008)

danke dir =)

Jop, hab die Mühle abgestoßen da was schnelleres hermusste


----------



## thaper (2. April 2008)

schnelligkeit beruht auf fahrkönnen und erfahrung, nicht auf deinem halbschweren bike. aber jeder glaubt ja an irgendwas, darum will ich dir nicht deinen glauben nehmen . schneeeeeellll wie der blitz....


----------



## thaper (2. April 2008)

anbei noch: 
versuchs doch mal mit folgenden teilen:
mrp g2 kefü (3sec)
shimano mx30 pedale (1.5 sec)
dhx tuning + titanfeder (bestimmt 30sec  )
griffe sunline (2sec)
sattel i-fly (6sec bei richtiger einstellung)
krass das ergibt 42.5 sekunden wenn dein bike statt das norco gehabt hätte hätte ich ja jedes rennen gewonnen.. krasser shit.


----------



## MasterChris (2. April 2008)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> danke dir =)
> 
> Jop, hab die Mühle abgestoßen da was schnelleres hermusste




cool ... aber den tuning roco von akira hät ich behalten  
weil der hätte mehr wie gut zu deinem neuen gepasst 
akira bietet ab juni/juli auch ein tuning für den dhx an... ist zur zeit noch in arbeit
ich werd evtl meinen dhx 5.0 air vom enduro auch hin schicken


----------



## thaper (2. April 2008)

einen roco von akira der für ein bigair getunt wurde würde sich ziemlich grottig im nox fahren. ob die einbaulänge passt weiß ich etz net. 
ob dhx oder roco is halt die frage. die von mp haben glaub mal gemeint das man ausn roco am meisten rausholen kann. tf-tuning sagte das man ausn alten fox vanilla rc den geilsten dämpfer der welt machen kann... 
man könnte daraus folgern das es am einfachsten ist n gut funktionierenden dämpfer ohne viele features ziemlich geil tunen kann. 

ich werde meinen roco bei motopitkan nen pro race tuning gönnen und aufs zumbi abstimmen lassen. 
die 888 bekommt dann auch das motopitkan komplett innenleben.


----------



## rex_sl (2. April 2008)

am meisten bremst aber der mattschwarze lack. der hat nen ziemlich hohen cw wert. nen glatter lack würde mindestens 45 sekunden bringen. 

wennste die füße noch in kurven auf den pedalen lässt bringts nochmal 20sek.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (2. April 2008)

ohja. darum hab ich mir etz klickies bestellt.

shit aber unsere zumbis sind doch matt. und die eloxal teile auch. verdammt.


----------



## rex_sl (2. April 2008)

ne mein rad is nicht matt genauso wie deins. sind glänzend.


----------



## thaper (2. April 2008)

ah ok gut. hab grad meinen vorbau von der packstation geholt. der is etz aber eckig und glänzend... aber die kanten sind im winkel gefräst das sorgt doch auch fürn bessere windschnittigkeit oder?


----------



## rex_sl (2. April 2008)

na klar. das bringt downforce ab ca 34.455855 km/h aber nur bei strecken mit mindesten 16 prozent gefälle und ohne waldboden. hoffentlich ham die ihn geschlichtet beim fräsen. sonst is der ganze effekt nichtig
hab extra reifen ohne profil gekauft. und die sattelstütze platt geschlagen. is besser für die windschlüpfrigkeit. 

überlege die ganze zeit ob ich mir nicht paar löcher in die beine bohren soll. bringt bestimmt auch geschwindigkeit.


----------



## thaper (2. April 2008)

dann bin ich ja froh.

achja wenn du dir löcher in die trainingsrollen bohrst biste beim fahrn dann auch schneller.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2008)

rex_sl schrieb:


> überlege die ganze zeit ob ich mir nicht paar löcher in die beine bohren soll. bringt bestimmt auch geschwindigkeit.



Mach die Löcher aber hinten größer als vorne, des gibt einen Ansaugeffekt.
Bringt zwar auf einer Mondstrecke weniger, aber da fährt man eh nur wenns bei uns regnet.

G.


----------



## rex_sl (2. April 2008)

ne wenn dann fraß ich gleich noch windkanäle dazu. muss nurnoch überlegen wie ich mich in der datron aufn vakuumtisch spanne.

das is mein einziges problem zur zeit.


----------



## montageständer (2. April 2008)

ich glaub ich würde bei den ohren anfangen ! geht doch recht einfach im gegensatz zu den windkanälen ist das schneller gemacht


----------



## thaper (2. April 2008)

ja ich mein bei manchen im forum braucht man ja nur das durchgehende loch ausweiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (2. April 2008)

der thaper bekommt erstmal den bremsfinger abgesägt. das macht 2 minuten schneller


----------



## thaper (2. April 2008)

aufjedenfall!


----------



## montageständer (2. April 2008)

hmm...dann kann man doch auch die ganze bremse runterbauen 
das spart berg hoch körner und berg ab zeit


----------



## Smourock17 (2. April 2008)

Ich wollte einfach was längeres, mit einer Geo die laufruhiger ist, aber trotzdem noch halbwegs verspielt ist... Mir gefällt der Karren in dem Aufbau ganz gut...

"schneller" damit wollte ich ausdrücken weniger verspielt, mehr laufruhig...

Ob ich mein Bein raushalte oder nicht, das lass mal meine Sorge sein. Oder zähle meinen Hinkegang + dass alleinige raushalten in Linkskurven zusammen und komm zum schluss, dass es verletzungsbedingt war 

Ich darf das! 

PS: Roco Piggy = nix gut für Nox Unterrohr


----------



## MasterChris (2. April 2008)

ich hab mich noch nich so sehr zwecks tuning schlau gemacht ... 
aber was kÃ¶nnt ihr mir empfehlen wo sich mein dhx 5.0air lohnt zu tunen??



			
				Akira schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ziel ist das ansprechen bei hohen drÃ¼cken zu verbessern, das pro pedal (low speed Druckstufe) kann  am Anfang des Federwegs ausgeschaltet werden und setzt dann erst spÃ¤ter ein...
> Die Zugstufe wird dem grossen Luftdruck angepasst, das Luftvolumen der Positiv Kammer kann verkleinert werden um mehr Progression zu erzeugen...
> 
> Das Tuning inkl. Servive wird ca. â¬ 128-147.- kosten.


----------



## thaper (2. April 2008)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach was längeres, mit einer Geo die laufruhiger ist, aber trotzdem noch halbwegs verspielt ist... Mir gefällt der Karren in dem Aufbau ganz gut...
> 
> "schneller" damit wollte ich ausdrücken weniger verspielt, mehr laufruhig...
> 
> ...



wenn dun kaputtes bein hast.... dann lasses gottverdammt auf den pedalen und strecks net raus damit dir n hund reinhüpft und dir bricht  ausser natürlich du stehst auf schmerz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magister (3. April 2008)

Soo stell mal meine Bikes rein^^

Es Flying Circus is soweit mal fertig und wird auch so bleiben^^








Nur am Stinky wird sich noch bissi was änder zum Beispiel gabel (hätte an ne All Mountain II gedacht hat da wer erfharung?) und reifen schau ich mal nach was anderem... Sattel, Sattelstütze und Schalthebel sollten morgen dann kommen^^.







So und hier nochmal beide zusammen :







Sorry für die beschissene Quali ich mach morgen nommal welche war nur auf die schnelle ;-). Würde mich über Coments freuen ;-)


----------



## rex_sl (3. April 2008)

naja halt nen kona und nen cube was soll man dazu sagen. auser das der sattel beim kona ein kleines wenig zu tief ist und deswegen wie nen rad für nen 1.3m großen bubi ausguckt


----------



## Magister (3. April 2008)

Hmm 158 nich 130    und passende Sattelstütze bekomm ich morgen dann kommts höher ;-)

Timo


----------



## illuminato (4. April 2008)

Mahlzeit!
hab mir für die saison was neues gegönnt...es soll dieses jahr ja härter, schneller, steiler und weiter werden... 

hier das gute stück: 





und so würde ich es gerne noch ausstatten...bissl veränderung muss sein...





bewerten könnt ihr das gute stück auch gerne...anregungen und vorschläge nehme ich auch gerne entgegen!


----------



## thaper (4. April 2008)

die front schaut irgendwie so hoch aus. aber netter aufbau


----------



## oBATMANo (4. April 2008)

Die weißen Laufräder sind häßlich
Schwarz lassen

Thaper hat Stinkfüße


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. April 2008)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Spaßbike in freier Wildbahn. Fährt sich richtig Klasse  
bin aber trotzdem grade am überlegen ob ich evtl auf ein Nicolai Helius FR umsteigen soll.


----------



## illuminato (4. April 2008)

also wenn du umbaust und die sattelstütze nicht mehr brauchst-->pm 

gefällt richtig gut das lapierre!!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. April 2008)

Die gute Maverick Stütze hab ich beim Bike mit rausgehandelt  
Würde ich aber mit umbauen. 
Gerade für die heimischen Wälder is so ne Stütze unbezalbar!!! Echt zu empfehlen. 
Hab mich in nen Nicolai Helius Rahmen in Camo verliebt. Wenn des Ding nur nich so teuer wäre .......


----------



## illuminato (4. April 2008)

Mit rausgehandelt?? wo hast du denn dein bike gekauft? nicht schlecht!
war mir ja klar dass die mit umgebaut wird!

ja ich hätte auch gerne so eine..mich nervt des ständig "rein die stütze, raus die stütze und wieder ausrichten"....kann man nichts machen! oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. April 2008)

Hab des Bike als Testrad von nem Lapierre Händler in Nürnberg erworben. Der Laden heißt "Fahrradkiste" - bin zufällig drauf gestossen, weil ich mir eigentlich das neue 2008er Lapierre Spicy holen wollte. Damals waren die 2008 Bikes noch nich lieferbar und ich hab des X160 Ultimate mitgenommen. 

Bin echt begeistert vom Bike wie auch vom Laden.

In unserer Truppe hat sich schon ein weiterer die Sattelstütze gegönnt - und 2 weitere sind bald soweit. 

Oh man des nervt wenn mal dann warten muß bis die ihre Sättel wieder manuell rauf oder runter haben  

Und selber zufrieden mit dem Pitch??? Is auch ein schönes Bike.

Hätte fast ein SX Trail erworben - lag dann aber am Händler dass ich das Specialized nich genommen hab.


----------



## schu2000 (4. April 2008)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Hätte fast ein SX Trail erworben - lag dann aber am Händler dass ich das Specialized nich genommen hab.




Hmmm...sind Specialized-Händler alle so? Hatte mir letztes Jahr als ich auf der Suche nach nem Fully war das Stumpjumper beim örtlichen Speci-Dealers angeschaut, aber der war so unfreundlich und abweisend dass Specialized umgehend von der Auswahlliste gestrichen wurde!!


----------



## illuminato (4. April 2008)

klar kenn ich die fahrradkiste!! da war ich erst vor 3 wochen zu besuch! super typen, klasse beratung und feine klamotten! wenn ich in nürnberg wohnen würde, würd ich meine bikes sicher da kaufen! 

hab mir bei denen ein paar norcos und, natürlich, auch das spicy angeschaut! aber davon hat er mir abgeraten weil ich ja bissl durch die gegend springen will...da hat er gesagt das soll man nicht zum springen nehmen!

haben die die stützen im laden auf lager? würde mir die gerne mal live anschauen!

der speci-laden in nürnberg is der conceptstore...ziemlich schick! das sx trail find ich auch hammer...leider aber zu teuer..noch

das pitch is ne echte granate...hätte ich nicht gedacht! bin heute ne tour gefahren (45km) ohne probleme (17,6 im schnitt) und das mit big bettys und einem gewicht von 14,4kg! geht ordentlich nach vorne und schluckt fast alles was ihm so hinwerfe


----------



## illuminato (4. April 2008)

@schu2000: ja, viele sind so!(ich hab auch lange gesucht weil ich unbedingt das pitch wollte) meiner nicht! wenn du mal nach würzburg kommst, schau einfach mal vorbei! sind echt klasse die jungs!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. April 2008)

Wäre Schade wenn es so wäre. Specialized hat schon geile Bikes! 
Unfreundlich würde ich nich unbedingt sagen - aber ich habe mich etwas bedrängt gefühlt. Da war etwas zu viel Druck beim verkaufen! Verkaufen, verkaufen, verkaufen ....... 

Bei meinem aktuellen Händler ist das ganze irgendwie viel lockerer. Klar müssen die auch Umatz machen - aber des bringt ja nix wenn man nich mehr kommt. Na ja Deutschland und sein  " SERVICE " 

Aber zum Glück gibts überall auch Ausnahmen - muß man nur finden


----------



## mtbwolf77 (4. April 2008)

Soweit ich weiß hat er fast immer welche da. Wenn nicht kannst mal auf nem X160 probesitzen  

Hätte auch noch ein Canyon Torque von nem Kumpel im Angebot - auch mit Maverick Sattelstütze. Kannste mal live ausprobieren.

Wohne direkt bei Nürnberg - einfach ne kurze E-Mail rechtzeitig an [email protected] dann klappt das bestimmt. 

Nach Würzburg komme ich leider nich so oft. Nur selten mal nach Kitzingen. Mein Chef hat dort nen Laden (Telekommunikation) und ab und an bin ich dort mal zum arbeiten.  

Genau das hat er mir auch zum Spicy gesagt - des is eher ein All Mountain Bike. Deshalb bleibt auch erst mal des X160. Solang bis es mal ein bisschen Geld regnet


----------



## illuminato (4. April 2008)

nach kitzingen? das is ja direkt bei mir! bring halt mal dein bike mit wenn du vorbei kommst, dann dreh mer mal ne runde! und ich kann mir die gute maverick mal anschauen!
beste aussage von dem verkäufer: "nicht springen! nicht springen!" 
das war echt kult! das x160 hat er mir auch gezeigt...aber das war ja wahnsinn: in größe S hat das meinem kumpel mit knapp 180cm körperlänge gepasst! 
wie findest die norcos die er im laden hat? ich muss da mal wieder hin und viiiieeeel geld mitnehmen...


----------



## FO-mega Local (4. April 2008)

die Mavericstützen sind absolut der Oberhammer, ist echt eine Erfindung die man sehr gut gebrauchen kann. Das einzige was mich vom Kauf abhält ist die Tatsache, dass die Dinger sehr schnell Spiel kriegen und kaputt gehen. Der Wotan hat des Teil seit nem Jahr, 2mal war sie schon defekt.


----------



## montageständer (4. April 2008)

ey ... bei uns haben wir auch specialized  und ich hoffe doch das nicht auch so einer über unseren laden denkt  und solange mir kunden nicht in den füssen rumstehen und meinen sie wären der einzige kunde der auf der welt existiert bin ich eigentlich recht freundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (5. April 2008)

wir als kunden haben doch immer noch das prvileg entscheiden zu können wo wir was kaufen! man muss da nur offen sein!
Ich denke die anderen verkaufen auch räder aber mir hat es da einfach mehr spass gemacht!
da geht es auch um flexibilität! manche sind flexibel, andere wieder nicht. 
ich bin auch keinem böse!
aber jetzt back to topic:

Zeigt her eure Bikes!


----------



## webjoe4 (5. April 2008)

nach nem kleinen makeover: neuer (alter) sattel und n rizer..


----------



## Fonz! (6. April 2008)

Soooo ... hier ein Bild meines Duncon es sind noch einige Setup Technische sachen zu machen aber alleine die 10 Meter die ich bis jetzt damit gefahren bin ist einfach nur TOP !!!


----------



## Ketchyp (6. April 2008)

Wie gesagt, echt nett!  Weiß ist zwar nicht unbedingt meine Farbe aber das ganze Teil wirkt richtig stimmig.


----------



## thaper (6. April 2008)

hui geil. aber mach den sattel noch gerade und 6 cm weiter raus. sehr schön.


----------



## rex_sl (6. April 2008)

lenker is viel zu hoch. wenn man schon hohe gabeln fährt muss nen niedriger lenker sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (7. April 2008)

lenker will ich mir evtl. in 14 tagen holen easton monkey bar mal sehen ... aber  mal abwarten kommendes WE will ich richtig austesten


----------



## road runner (11. April 2008)

Verkaufe LRS von SX Trail I und die Marzocchi 55 tst2 von 2008.
Neu ohne Gebrauchsspuren mit Garantie. 
Bilder unter Bikemarkt.

mfg


----------



## SoN!c (21. April 2008)

sehr feine feinis für den häuslichen gebrauch new color new style


----------



## thaper (21. April 2008)

sehr sehr geiles gerät dani. das hab ich dir ja scho ma gsagt  gehört absolut in den pornicous dirt bikes fred


----------



## HKapp (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein frisches Specialized Stumpjumper Pro Carbon in Carbon KL mit L-Rahmen.

Gruß,
Hermann


----------



## thaper (30. Mai 2008)

ach genau. hab ganz vergessen mein radel hier rein zustellen.
ist auch nur die vorab version gabel bekommt noch farbe.


----------



## MasterChris (1. Juni 2008)

so.... wieder daheim vom Gardasee ...
sehr geiles Bike Per  mal was anderes


----------



## thaper (1. Juni 2008)

so tauchrohr hat noch farbe bekommen. gibt die woche mal neues bild.


----------



## MasterChris (1. Juni 2008)

so, hier mal ein neues bild vom enduro
wurde am ledrosee gemacht, auf unseren privaten "party"bootssteg  
im hindergrund der bekannte tremalzo, der leider nicht ganz mit auf das bild passte




war ne geile woche dort, bin erst seit ein paar stunden wieder daheim. 
next year gehts wieder hin .... party - pizza - biken usw. usw.  
wird zeit das ich endlich mal neue reifen aufziehe


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2008)

fast so schön wie meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (1. Juni 2008)

geiles teil per und was anderes meld dich mal will endlich deinen laubfrosch in aktion sehen !!!!!


----------



## MasterChris (1. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> fast so schön wie meins


   witzbold


----------



## thaper (1. Juni 2008)

hm wird noch dauern. hab so ein kleines gabel problem. vllt. gehts bis nächstes wochenende


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2008)

ich weiß, schlechtes Foto:





hab noch zwei Wochen Zeit für den Aufbau...  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (9. Juni 2008)

ich hab es schon anfassen dürfen   

kaum gekauft, muss gleich ein bild ins forum, wa?!  

aber echt geil, der rahmen gefällt mir, macht vor allem nen stabilen eindruck...


----------



## BergabHeizer (14. Juni 2008)

mal was zum spielen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/1/1/7/_/large/IMG_1503.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/1/1/7/_/large/IMG_1505.JPG

gruß
bgh


----------



## BergabHeizer (14. Juni 2008)

mal was zum spielen 








gruß
bgh


----------



## zuspät (28. Juni 2008)

find ja des slayer net schlecht. ok bis auf die retro bremshebel aber sonst 

nachdem die "indoorbilder" immer nur nen lila rahmen zeigen hier mal ein versuch im freien









mehr pics in der galerie


----------



## Gralmaster88 (9. Juli 2008)

@Zuspät,
da muss aber dringend mal ne neue Kette drauf.




Und hir noch ein Bild von dem Bike welches ich mir Morgen kaufe:
Ist zwar ne doofe Bildqualität aber ich werde noch bessere hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (9. Juli 2008)

sorry, aber was ist das?!
das kaufst du dir? was zahlst du?

auf den bild ist kaum was zu erkennen, ausser der mz gabel
gib mal ne partlist durch


----------



## Gralmaster88 (9. Juli 2008)

Kann Morgen mal ne Partliste reinstelln. Kaufe die Karre nem Kollegen ab, der wil da 300 Euro für haben.


----------



## MasterChris (9. Juli 2008)

ich weis nich ob das bike das richtige ist?!


----------



## Gralmaster88 (9. Juli 2008)

ich finds eigentlich recht in Ordnung. Hatte bisher ein Dirtrad (findest du unter meinen Fotos) gefahren und für Wald und vor allem längere Strecken ist das Teil für mich vollkommen ausreichend.

Und für den Preis kann man denkich (allein schon wegen der Gabel) echt nich meckern.


----------



## MasterChris (9. Juli 2008)

hmmm .... wenn du meinst?!
für wald und lange strecken würde ich lieber mit deinem dirtbike fahren als mit dem, ich sag mal, ANDEREN bike


----------



## Priest0r (9. Juli 2008)

chameleon + großer bruder 




hier erkennt man mehr 
http://666kb.com/i/b047xbtsz8wd563tx.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (9. Juli 2008)

@gralmaster: also wenn du damit nich hüpfen oder irgendwas anspruchvolleres als trails entlang rollern machen willst, is das rad wohl ganz okey. der preis is net schlecht. aber meiner ansicht nach sin das verschenkte 300euro. da würdsch lieber bisl mehr auf die seite legen. und dann was gscheids kaufen.


----------



## zuspät (9. Juli 2008)

@gralmaster: nee nee die kette sollte nur mal wieder geputzt werden damit es wieder schön gold glitzert ok an dem vorderne kettenblatt sollt ich mal was machen des funzt noch net so richtig

nee partliste von dem k2 wär echt net schlecht was für nen zustand hat den des teil? und wie alt is die schleuder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juli 2008)

der Stumpjumper Rahmen ist inzwischen aufgebaut:











Sattelstütze kommt noch ne gerade Thomson rein, dann passt das auch wieder.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Gralmaster88 (9. Juli 2008)

@ MasterChris und thaper,
ich habe mir das nochmal genau überlegt und werde mir die Schleuder doch nich holen. Das würde sich im endeffeckt nich rentieren da ich ja schon ein Dirtrad hir stehn hab und dann steck ich nur noch mehr Geld rein.
Werde mir für meinen Dirtbock ne neue Gabel holen un fertich. Ich denke da hätte ich im endeffeckt mehr von, oder ?!!


@ zuspät,
achsoo die Kette is Golden! 
Das sah mir erst ein bisschen sehr verrostet aus.nichts für ungut


Gruß
Stephan


----------



## thaper (9. Juli 2008)

ich schau mir mal dein dirt bock eben an.


edit:
also für freeride und so pläne würd ich erstmal ne marzocchi z1 einbaun, dann vllt. noch langlebigere felgen. (was sind das für naben?) würd mavic 729er nehmen. 
dann nochn kürzeren vorbau und die geschichte passt doch ganz gut
der rest wie zb. sattel, kurbeln, bremsen usw. is halt bisl geschmackssache und geldbeutel sache, klar geht besser, aber so wies darsteht kann man schon einiges damit anstellen. mit noch gescheiden reifen und oben erwähnten veränderungen lässt sich damit auch echt cool trails rocken, freeriden oder rumhüpfen.


----------



## MasterChris (10. Juli 2008)

Gralmaster88 schrieb:


> ...ich habe mir das nochmal genau überlegt und werde mir die Schleuder doch nich holen.



gute entscheidung  
wer weis wie lange der rahmen gehalten hätte?! 
und bei 300euro darf man sich von sowas wie der MZ gabel z.b. nich blenden lassen


----------



## oo7 (10. Juli 2008)

@ reo

hey! Da ist Betreten und Befahren strengstens verboten! 

Verdammt geiles Bike  Hast Du das Geld dafür im Lotto gewonnen oder geerbt? 

VG


----------



## Gralmaster88 (10. Juli 2008)

@thaper

ja der Sattel is schon geändert der Felbezug ging mir och schon aufn nerv. Mit Bremsen und Felgen bin ich super zufrieden. Aber die Dirt Jumper 3 kommt weg. Da werd ich mir die Tage ne Drop off 3 150 mm, welche ich auf 130 mm absenke dranbauen.

@MasterChris,
bekomm die Gabel für 260 Euro sammst einer Sattelklemme vom Kollegen, ist dann denk ich eine sinvollere Investition, als mir das andere Bike zu holen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> @ reo
> 
> hey! Da ist Betreten und Befahren strengstens verboten!
> 
> ...



Nö, das wird genauso getreten wie das alte Epic. 
Das neue ist nur der Rahmenkit, die Teile stammen alle von meinem Epic und nachdem es wieder ein Specialized ist, brauchte ich nur nen neuen Adapter für die Vorderradbremse nebst neuen Schaltzügen, alles weitere hat so gepasst oder war beim Rahmenkit mit dabei. Und so alle 5 Jahre kann man sich schon mal ein neues Rad leisten, vor allem, wenn man nicht mehr studiert sondern als Festangestellter arbeitet 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (10. Juli 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> hey! Da ist Betreten und Befahren strengstens verboten!



aber da oben hat man doch immer so eine schöne aussicht 
du bist aus cadolzburg??? 
ich auch  bin in der gegend kath. kirche zu hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (10. Juli 2008)

gralmaster: äh najo die drop off is aber auch net viel besser als die dj3 die du scho drinne hast.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (10. Juli 2008)

ich find se schon um einiges besser wie meine DJ. Zumal die schon 4 Jahre alt ist und mir einfach vom Federverhalten nich mehr so gefällt.


----------



## thaper (11. Juli 2008)

hast du schon maln service gemacht?
ok is ja egal. ich wills dir net ausreden, bin aber dennoch der meinung das du vllt. mitn paar gebrauchten aber sehr feinen teilen ausn bikemarkt besser bedient bist als mit weniger guten teilen im neuzustand.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (11. Juli 2008)

Ja, aber wie gesagt die Gabel hat der Kollege wenig gefahren, nicht groß belastet und vom Federverhalten find ich se schon besser wie die DJ, zumal mal die Gabel einstellen kann in Federweg sowie Feder intensität.
Und wenn was nich stimmen sollte kann ich die Gabel ja immer noch wieder verkaufen.


----------



## nightrider91 (17. Juli 2008)

dann post ich mein bike doch auch mal


----------



## Ghost-Boy (17. Juli 2008)

Und seit ihr alle am 26-27.Juli.2008 auch in Osternohe vertreden ? Ich komm auf jeden am 26 !!!


----------



## illuminato (17. Juli 2008)

Reizen würde es mich aber leider bin ich da in den Alpen...das WE drauf geh ich aber mzu 90% hin! Schade nur dass das wieder so weit weg is von Würzburg....


----------



## MasterChris (17. Juli 2008)

Alpen sind absolut geil.... die bieten sachen was kein bikepark der welt hat. 
ich werde auch nich gleich am opening dort sein..... evtl schau ich am sonntag mal hin. aber ich warte bis sich der hype um deas ganze etwas gelegt hat, bevor ich dort auflaufe  
freu mich aber schon, da von mir auch nur ne halbe std fahrt ca. !!!


----------



## zuspät (17. Juli 2008)

naja wenn alles glatt läuft schau ich mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (17. Juli 2008)

öh ich bin evtl am samstag da. aber nur wenn strahlender sonnenschein bei mäßigen temperaturen vorherrscht und ich fit drauf bin.


----------



## E=MC² (2. August 2008)

Bevor der Thread verschwindet...


----------



## SunTzu (3. August 2008)

das ist doch mal ein richtiger Dirt Jumper


----------



## mistertom52070 (4. August 2008)




----------



## illuminato (4. August 2008)

Mahlzeit!
Ich werde mit einem Kumpel am 9. August (kommender Samstag) in Osternohe sein! 

Mein Bike wird sein (um zum Thema zurück zu gelangen...)




Wer ist noch alles dort?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. August 2008)

Keiner, es Regnet.Da is der Park zu, kuck mal auf die Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (4. August 2008)

Montag hat der Park so oder so nicht offen!Wichtig ist Do-So....und da soll das Wetter nicht so schlecht werden dass man da zu machen muss.


----------



## zuspät (31. August 2008)

so dann kram ich den thread mal wieder raus hier mal mein erstes fully, naja was soll ich sagen? lieber spät als nie
den rahmen hab ich gebraucht gekauft und neu aufgebaut, lager erneuert usw. ok bis auf bremsen griffe startklar. es einzige was noch probleme macht is die dämpferaufnahme an der schwinge aber des krieg ich auch noch in griff. so dann lasst mal hören.


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2008)

DT Laufräder und ein DNM-Federbein, das geht ja mal garnicht. Lieber etwas einfachere Laufräder und ein Fox oder Marzocchi Federbein, davon hast du deutlich mehr.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## zuspät (31. August 2008)

jau des is mir auch bewusst aber kann mir eben net alles leisten. die laufräder passen find ich super zu dem bike. bei gelegenheit werd ich mich mit dem dämpfer befassen, da ja die buchse auch scho ausgeschlagen is.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2008)

luft dämpfer rein! am besten einen rock shox monarch in "c" ausführung
keinen fox oder so 
weil der hinterbau degressiv ist 
ansonsten wird schon


----------



## MasterChris (3. September 2008)

eigentlich so ein schönes rad
aber dämpfer und sattel gehn mal gar nich


----------



## L0cke (8. September 2008)

eines von meinen, Sattel ist in "Trailstellung"


----------



## zuspät (14. September 2008)

ganz nett aber leitungen musst noch kürzen. hi hi.


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. September 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> find ja des slayer net schlecht. ok bis auf die retro bremshebel aber sonst
> 
> nachdem die "indoorbilder" immer nur nen lila rahmen zeigen hier mal ein versuch im freien
> 
> ...




Was kosten denn die Lada Niva? - so ein Teil wollte ich schon immer mal haben!


----------



## zuspät (19. September 2008)

so ab 8000 gehts los. ein arbeitskollege hat so a teil fürn wald ideal aber autobahn naja ab 80km/h is nimmer schön aber nice sind die teile scho.

http://motormarkt.sueddeutsche.de/index.php?action=kfz/suchen/expose//10184360


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (19. September 2008)

so hier mal mein neues kommen aber in ferner zukunft noch updates


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. September 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> so ab 8000 gehts los. ein arbeitskollege hat so a teil fürn wald ideal aber autobahn naja ab 80km/h is nimmer schön aber nice sind die teile scho.
> 
> http://motormarkt.sueddeutsche.de/index.php?action=kfz/suchen/expose//10184360



Die Russen sagen "Alles was du brauchst um einen Niva zu reparieren sind ein Hammer und ein Stück Draht"

Schon g**l so ein Teil aber bei 30000km Autobahn im Jahr brauch man schon masochistische Züge! 

und einen großen Hammer und VIELVIEL Draht


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. September 2008)

eventuel panzertape


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2008)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> so hier mal mein neues kommen aber in ferner zukunft noch updates



....außerdem tolle Farbe.

G.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. September 2008)

hm ja das weis fand ich schon ein bisschen toller als das schreckliche blau von 09


----------



## stylehead (24. September 2008)




----------



## illuminato (24. September 2008)

Das Stinky gefällt mir bis auf den weissen Vorbau super gut. Die DeeMax sehen überragend aus!
Über das untere brauch mer net reden: sehr lecker! Weisse oder rote Nippel wären noch die Krönung!
Beides sehr geile Bikes!


----------



## fifty-five (24. September 2008)

Hey ihr IBC-ler... 
ich möchte mir nächstes Frühjahr ein neues Bike kaufen, weil meins nicht nur ausgedient hat sondern meinen Ansprüchen nicht mehr genügt... 

was will also der hitzige MTB-ler?! Sich in den Kopf setzen, ein Scalpel von Cannondale haben zu wollen... 

Aber: und jetzt kommts....ich hab mich umgehört und bin über lange Wege auf das Opium von Cycletech gestoßen und....naja...Testberichte waren 1a und Preis stimmt (im Gegensatz zum Scalpel, meiner Meinung nach). 

Nun die Frage an euch...weiß jemand was? Hat jemand ein Opium oder kennt jemand jemanden, der eins hat?! Würd gern auch mal so ne Meinung hören! 


Zur Zeit fahre ich das NX 7.1 von Mongoose...aber trotz viel Umbau und Rumgeschraube kommt es jetzt weg....von daher! Wär echt froh, wenn ich was von euch hören würde!!


Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße!!


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2008)

was bringt einen aus Baden-Württemberg dazu, im Frankenforum im Thread "zeigt eure hübschen Räder vor" nach einer Kaufberatung zu fragen  
Es gibt übrigens ein Unterforum namens "Kaufberatung" *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fifty-five (24. September 2008)

Bin doch neu und schiebs noch gar net 

Sorry....


----------



## thaper (24. September 2008)

soviel zur ausländerfeindlichkeit.


----------



## fifty-five (24. September 2008)

*seufz*


----------



## zuspät (24. September 2008)

trotzdem herzlich willkommen


----------



## fifty-five (24. September 2008)

Dankeschön ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2008)

ich wollte ihn ja auch nicht vertreiben, nur ist diese Frage von ihm woanders wesentlich besser aufgehoben und mir war einfach der Zusammenhang zwischen der Frage, seinem Wohnort und diesem Unterforum nicht wirklich klar, deshalb hab ich nachgefragt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. September 2008)

Mein Ghost ERT 5700 am anfang des Trails






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fifty-five (25. September 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich wollte ihn ja auch nicht vertreiben, nur ist diese Frage von ihm woanders wesentlich besser aufgehoben und mir war einfach der Zusammenhang zwischen der Frage, seinem Wohnort und diesem Unterforum nicht wirklich klar, deshalb hab ich nachgefragt.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 

"er" ist übrigens weiblich!


----------



## zuspät (25. September 2008)

hättest des mal früher gesagt dann wär des hier alles anders gelaufen


----------



## fifty-five (25. September 2008)

wahrscheinlich! ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. September 2008)

stimmt, dann hätte es noch ein paar Kommentare "boah, Frauen und Internet, das geht ja mal gar net. Kein Wunder das da so ein Beitrag rauskommt" gegeben.

  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## L0cke (25. September 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> ganz nett aber leitungen musst noch kürzen. hi hi.



Das wusste ich das dass kommt  , wird nächste Woche erledigt, dann ist endlich das Entlüftungskit für meine The One da und denn ganzen überlangen Leitungen geht es an den Kragen.


----------



## zuspät (26. September 2008)

kenn ich erst mal sowaeit zusammenschrauben damit man des radl ran nehmen kann. danach bisala makeup. geht mir mit meinen leitungen genauso


----------



## SunTzu (11. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein gurkenrad


----------



## thaper (11. Oktober 2008)

cool. die line steht auch noch  wird auch hoffentlich immer bleiben...
man sieht mich demnächst auch wieder dort... nach langer abstinenz


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (12. Oktober 2008)

nürnberg tiergarten. genauere angaben bekommst du vor ort.


----------



## BergabHeizer (13. Oktober 2008)

So ich hab mir jetzt auch mal was neues gegönnt.


----------



## thaper (13. Oktober 2008)

das is echt cool.


----------



## MasterChris (13. Oktober 2008)

geil 

beim stadler gekauft?


----------



## BergabHeizer (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab nur den Rahmen beim stadler geholt.


----------



## MasterChris (13. Oktober 2008)

dacht ich mir schon, weil die ja die tomac teile im programm haben....
aber echt feiner hobel


----------



## mtbwolf77 (13. Oktober 2008)

sehr sehr schönes Tomac


----------



## zuspät (13. Oktober 2008)

joa passt scho
wie kommt man auf die grünen naben?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2008)

Aussehen tuts ja mal schon top

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (14. Oktober 2008)

zuspät schrieb:


> joa passt scho
> wie kommt man auf die grünen naben?



Für gruene Chris King Naben siehe www.cosmicsports.de


----------



## stylehead (17. Oktober 2008)

update: mutant x-ray + pivotal gedöns...


----------



## road runner (19. Oktober 2008)

So das ist mein Allrounder


----------



## Ghost-Boy (19. Oktober 2008)

Schick bloß die Reifen ne.


----------



## zuspät (19. Oktober 2008)

wie sind eigentlich die spezi naben? sind des markenteile mit nem spezi-baberl drauf? 
nur mal so aus interesse


----------



## road runner (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Reifen fahre ich nur zum cruisen und die Naben weis ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aber halten gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (25. Oktober 2008)

Bilder im freien werden noch gemacht.


----------



## thaper (25. Oktober 2008)

btw.. die strecke von oben am nürnberger tiergarten steht mittlerweile nicht mehr. bzw. wurde total runtergeranzt von irgendwelchen schaufelkidds...


----------



## SunTzu (26. Oktober 2008)

na toll, 
die kidis sollen in nen sandkasten zum schaufelln gehen und nicht zum buck


----------



## Bombenkrator (28. Oktober 2008)

so ein ordentliches bild von draußen


----------



## DasMatti (1. November 2008)

Mein neues weißes Kunstwerk


----------



## kubikjch (1. November 2008)

Neuer Rahmen, da mein Freak auf Garantie getauscht wird


----------



## Altitude (16. Dezember 2008)

hab hier schon lang nix mehr gezeigt:

mein WolfRidge - im September am Tremalzo





mein TeamTi am letzten Freitag im Stadtwald





die EPO-Kutsche und das Querfeldein-Rad kommen auch irgendwann noch...


----------



## MasterChris (16. Dezember 2008)

cool cool.... vor allem das tomac gefällt mir....
tremalzo wollten wir dieses jahr mai auch hoch, doch die klima im auto hat uns bei der anreise hart zugesetzt
aber 2009, da ist der berg reif für die insel 
wo hatten ihr eure unterkunft?? 
wir waren dieses, und werden nächstes jahr wieder ein geiles haus am ledrosee beziehen. 
total geil dort zum feiern und die meisten touren(u.a. tremalzo) sind direkt vom haus startbar
das war dieAussicht auf den Tremalzo
 dieses jahr von unserem haus aus.....


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Dezember 2008)

Boah, Alti auf nem Fully  Wie lange haben dich Bernd und Co. belabert, dass du mal eins fährst? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## schu2000 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hehe von der Marke hab ich doch auch eins  hab ich hier glaub ich noch nicht gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (17. Dezember 2008)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Boah, Alti auf nem Fully  Wie lange haben dich Bernd und Co. belabert, dass du mal eins fährst?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



 das Gesamtkonzept des Rades hat mich überzeugt, da muss man(n) mich nicht belabern 

ich fahrs ja auch nur manchmal, das Ti bleibt natürlich meine NR.1


----------



## zuspät (18. Dezember 2008)

dann setz ich hier mein neues auch mal rein zwar noch net ganz fertig aber zumindest fahrbereit
schaltungsmässig wird wahrscheinlich noch was geändert aber für im moment passts scho


----------



## MasterChris (19. Dezember 2008)

deine züge reichen wahrscheinlich für 2bikes, oder?!


----------



## Smourock17 (20. Dezember 2008)

*würg*

zugführung und Speichung sind abartig


----------



## thaper (20. Dezember 2008)

die speichung hat vor und nachteile.


----------



## Smourock17 (20. Dezember 2008)

hinten is sie ja einheitlich aber am VR, sieht es so aus, als seien die 2 Stränge aus 4 Speichen in der unteren hälfte des Rads nochmals verzwirbelt x.X

Sinn und Zweck kenn ich nich, opisch ists n Desaster


----------



## MTBermLuS (20. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal noch zwei Bikes aus Franken.








Ja, der Sattel passt nicht. Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden welchen.
Ne leichte 80er oder 100er Gabel suche ich noch.
Gerade mit Slicks, dachte da wird man bei dem Wetter weniger dreckig.........


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Dezember 2008)

so mal mein 2souls     mal wieder umgebaut


----------



## RaptorTP (20. Dezember 2008)

Mein neues und erstes gescheite Bike

CUBE LTD AMS 2008 in cold black  

Klickpedale und Schuhe kommen auch noch nach und nach

*Cube LTD AMS
*

*Rahmen:* HPA 7005, Hydroform STK Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link-System
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Reba SL, 100 mm, PopLoc, Motion Control
*Dämpfer: *Manitou Radium RL, Einbaulänge 165 mm
*Schaltwerk:* Shimano Deore XT Shadow, 27-Gang
*Umwerfer:* Shimano Deore XT
*Schalthebel:* Shimano Deore XT Rapidfire Plus
*Bremshebel:* Shimano Deore XT
*Bremsen:* Shimano Deore XT, hydraulische Scheibenbremse (180/160 mm)
*Innenlager:* integriertes Innenlager
*Kurbel*: Shimano Deore XT FC-M770, 44/32/22 Zähne, 175 mm
*Kassette:* Shimano Deore XT CS-M770, 11-32 Zähne
*Kette:* Shimano HG53
*Felgen:* Alex EN24
*Naben*: Shimano Deore XT Disc
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Kevlar 2.25 / Schwalbe Racing Ralph, Kevlar 2.25
*Speichen:* DT Swiss Champion 2.0
*Steuersatz:* Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert
*Lenker*: Easton EA 30 Lowriser
*Vorbau*: Easton EA 30, Oversized
*Sattelstütze:* Easton EA 30, 31,6 mm
*Sattel:* Scape Active 4
*Sattelklemme:* Scape Varioclose, 34,9 mm
*Pedale*: Fasten Alu

Gruß RaptorTP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (20. Dezember 2008)

des cube is hübsch, wie bist du mit dem dämpfer zufrieden?
persönlich würde ich die babberl auf den felgen entfernen schaut bisala zu viel aus.

was meine felgen angeht: vorder und hinterrad sind gleich eingespeicht. hatte mehrere felgensätze mit der wurzelverspeichung, ich bin damit zufrieden wenige ausfälle wegen speichenbruch o.ä. deshalb hab ich mich auch dafür entschieden und nein ich bin damit nicht nur zum brötchen holen unterwegs
die zugführung wird gemacht wenn die hydr. leitungen gekürzt sind.


----------



## RaptorTP (20. Dezember 2008)

den dämpfer muss ich einfahren und nochmal gescheit einstellen - meld mich dann bei dir !

max 150km drauf, aufm bike 

im sommer gehts durch die alpen !


----------



## lowisbmx (24. Dezember 2008)

Frazer schrieb:


> .... hier mal mein "Glitterfully"
> 
> Da wars noch nagelneu und nicht bewegt




Hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen...jetzt ist's meins und sieht im Moment so aus:






Allerdings ist zwischenzeitlich noch ein HVR 200 verbaut worden.


----------



## MTBermLuS (25. Dezember 2008)

Noch einmal mein österreicher Frankenbike aufm Eulnstaa.


----------



## Altitude (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier noch das Rad mit dem man mich zur Zeit immer im Fürther Stadtwald erblickt:





(Ritchey break/away Crosser - Foddo: an der Ostsee)


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2009)

und hier meine "Dauerbaustelle":






und mein Dackelschneider:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> und hier meine "Dauerbaustelle":
> "Foto"
> .....



Sehr, sehr schön! 

Aber die Schwungkette, ich weis nicht.....


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schön!
> 
> Aber die Schwungkette, ich weis nicht.....



das Boone-Ritzel fehlt noch - deswegen ja "Dauerbaustelle"


----------



## Blackcycle (23. Januar 2009)

Putzen wird überbewertet.


----------



## DiRtJuMpAK09 (24. Januar 2009)

mein bike! sorry für scheiß quali


----------



## zuspät (24. Januar 2009)

nett des radl wenn des lila net so ne "in" farbe wäre, hätt ich an meins auch parts dran in metallic lila

blackcycle: zufrieden mit der sattelstütze? empfehlenswert?


----------



## Blackcycle (26. Januar 2009)

> zufrieden mit der sattelstütze? empfehlenswert?


Aus meiner Sicht absolut. Bisher kein nennenswertes Spiel und endlich hat die nervige Sattelverstellerei ein Ende.


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (27. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meins,

das gute Stück ist grad im Keller bekommt ein Update und ne Reinigung.














Gruß Rossifumi


----------



## RaptorTP (27. Januar 2009)

lol - sieht aus wie´n Hardtail mit dämpfer *G*

hübsch gemacht - was soll´n noch gemacht werden ?

gold ist halt leider nicht meine farbe


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (27. Januar 2009)

Fährt sich ja auch fast wie ein Hardtail  
aber nur bergauf

Es kommt ne neue Kette von KMC und ein Schnellspanner
von Hope in gold noch dran.

Ansonsten wird es grad mal intensiv gereinigt und gepflegt

Gruß Rossifumi


----------



## tiredjoe (28. Januar 2009)

@Rossifumi: schön geputzt 
Was wiegt dein Aufbau? ....so ohne Dreck, Schnee und Reißnägel
Und hält der umgebaute Garmin-Halter bei dir?

Grüße
tiredjoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (28. Januar 2009)

mein aufgebauter golden willow framekit


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (28. Januar 2009)

Meins


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (28. Januar 2009)

Servus,

@tiredjoe: was meinst du denn mit umgebauten Garmin Halter?
das ist der original halter für nen EDGE 305.
und der hält wie blöd.

Muss gestehen hab das teil noch nie an ner waage gehabt, ist mir auch nicht so wichtig hauptsache die teile halten und die optik stimmt

@montageständer: schönes goldi hast du da

gruß rossifumi


----------



## montageständer (28. Januar 2009)

@Dr.Rossifumi:
ja da haben wir zwei richtig hübsche goldstückchen


----------



## Highsider84 (29. Januar 2009)

meine drei bikes:

uno:

Giant Glory 1 2008

dos:

Canyon Torque FR 9.0

tres:

FELT Q 920


mfg


----------



## Jambo12 (29. Januar 2009)

schöne bikes nur warum ein glory und ein torque haben ja fast den gleichen einsatzzweck oder ?


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Januar 2009)

schätze ma das glory fürn bikeparkeinsatz und das canyon für touren mit freeride passagen


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Januar 2009)

so ich dann auch mal :




und das kleine:




für das kleine sollte demnächst mal nen laufradsatz fällig sein

Edit: das bild vom kleinen ist schon älter da wurden nun wieder 3 kettenblätter verbaut und die boxguide entfernt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Januar 2009)

So mal mein neues und erst mal weng umgebaut.
Avid Codes 203/180
Dura Ace Ritzel
X.9 Schaltwerk und Trigger
Sunline V2 Lenker 
Mudy Mary
Wellgo MG1 Magnesium
Kette Sram PC991





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (30. Januar 2009)

Jambo12 schrieb:


> schöne bikes nur warum ein glory und ein torque haben ja fast den gleichen einsatzzweck oder ?



das Torque is mehr so für leichte sachen bis max, 2 meter oder so wenn's ums springen geht. ich habs vor einem halben jahr auf einfach vorne mit kettenführung umgebaut is einfach besser so. touren fahr ich eigentlich net soviele damit obwohl der hohe sattel auf dem bild danach aussieht. mit dem Torque fahr ich aber auch mal gerne einfache trails und gehe en bischen in der stadt spielen... is einfach agiler als das Glory ! aber nicht so für grobe sachen geeignet... mir is die 36'er schon en paar mal bei gröberen sachen durschgeschlagen und seitdem ich gemerkt habe das es vom federweg nichtmehr reicht, hab ich mir das glory gekauft ! reserven satt, liegt voll auf, das fahrwerk schluckt alles weg nach bester monstertrucking manier... mit dem ding geht alles... wenn man sich traut *g* demnächst kommt noch die neue Boxxer rein und dann isses perfekt !


mfg


----------



## Jambo12 (31. Januar 2009)

ja stimmt 
Hier ist mal meins  Nich das Neueste aber Fährt
Fender wurde schon wieder beeseitigt ^^:


----------



## schu2000 (31. Januar 2009)

Mein aktueller Fuhrpark 



Ja ja, ich weiß, die Sattelstellung


----------



## Reitermaniac (1. Februar 2009)

so hier mal nen update von meinem perp


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Februar 2009)

so mal ich 
dailled bikes  prince albert mit rohloff,pike,reverse,acros,atomlab teilen
das stahl rauf und runter und überall fahrrad


----------



## MadBiker (1. Februar 2009)

nettes perp!!gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (1. Februar 2009)

sehr sehr geiler aparat und cooles bild


----------



## weltraumpapst (4. Februar 2009)

so meine hot chili


----------



## weltraumpapst (4. Februar 2009)

und mein bionicon


----------



## montageständer (4. Februar 2009)

der sattel am hot chille geht ja mal gar nicht und versaut das abgefahrene gesamt bild das ich echt fratzig finde und mir nur zu einfällt:
grün und blau schmückt die sau (spass)


----------



## weltraumpapst (5. Februar 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 5554344"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> der sattel am hot chille geht ja mal gar nicht und versaut das abgefahrene gesamt bild das ich echt fratzig finde und mir nur zu einfällt:
> grün und blau schmückt die sau (spass)



ja das mit dem sattel hab ich mir auch schon mal gedacht, ein schwarzer würde besser passen... 
will ans bionicon auch noch so einen dran machen kann den weißen ja ans bionicon machen un mir ein schwarzen für die schote holen, mal gucken wie das aussieht.


----------



## MasterChris (5. Februar 2009)

montageständer" data-source="post: 5554344"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
montageständer schrieb:


> ... hot chille ...



nach chil(l)e fährt man höchtens in den urlaub oder änliches  

aber ich weis ja zum glück das du das Hot Chili meinst  und was den rest angeht geb ich dir schon recht
die farbmischung im allgemeinen ist sehr gewagt und alles andere als schön (was jetzt nicht heisen soll das ich das bike an sich nicht mag!!!!!!rede ist nur von den farben )

schwarzer sattel - schwarze sattelklemme und gut is 

@jambo12
ich sehe wir haben beide den gleichen händler  gute wahl


----------



## zuspät (5. Februar 2009)

es bionicon is lecker. und wie schon angemerkt wurde die farbkombi am chili is arge geschmackssache. aber trotzdem hübsch aufgebaut


----------



## weltraumpapst (6. Februar 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> und wie schon angemerkt wurde die farbkombi am chili is arge geschmackssache.



das nächste hot chili was gerade beim neu lackieren ist wird net so bunt wenn es irgendwann mal fertig wírd. rahmen wird blau und so viele bunte eloxal teile wird es net haben. werde diesmal ein paar carbon parts verbauen...


----------



## zuspät (6. Februar 2009)

jao des klingt gut hab ich bei meinem auch gemacht. erst lackieren dann bisala carbon-look leider is damit etz mei bessere hälfte unterwegs











antrieb besteht aus xtr (shadow) und truvativ noir mit ner campa kette
bin mit der kombi zufrieden keine schaltungsprobleme
bremsen sind hayes hfx9 carbon mit 203er scheiben und stahlflexleitung in carbonlook 
ansonsten sorglos laufräder (xt/mavic) und ner relevation mit uturn.
persönlich find ich die 130mm zuviel aber wenn ich die gabel auf 100mm absenk fährts sichs super.


----------



## booofrost (7. Februar 2009)

hier mal mein neues neues. Demo 8 II (hatte vorher ein big hit III)

hab gegenüber der serie noch folgende Komponenten verbaut:
-Mavic Deemax Laufräder
-Avid Code 5 Bremsen
-Race face lock on Griffe
-crankbrothers 5050XX Pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanger (7. Februar 2009)

Den Treath bewundere ich schon seit längerem und jetzt habe ich endlich mal Zeit mein Schätzchenhier einzustellen! An dem Bike wurden nach und nach neue Teile verbaut. Ein paar Sachen will ich noch ändern, muß mich nur aus Geldknappheit etwas zurückhalten. Meine neueste Errungenschaft - die Kurbeln von Race Face in der limitierten Auflage.

Habe mal aufgelistet was am Bike so dran ist:

*RAHMEN:* Specialized Epic Comp in hellblau (mir gefällt´s)
*GABEL:* FOX Talas RLC
*DÄMPFER:* FOX Float R - Brain Technology
*SCHALTWERK:* Shimano XTR
*SCHALTROLLEN:* KCNC in rot mit Ceramiclagern
*UMWERFER:* Shimano XTR
*SCHALTHEBEL:* Shimano XTR mit rot eloxierten Aluschrauben
*BREMSHEBEL:* Magura Louise mit rot eloxierten Aluschrauben
*BREMSEN:* Magura Louise FR
*SCHEIBEN:* Vo. Magura Ventidisc 180mm, Hi. Magura Wavedisc 160mm
*KURBEL:* Race Face Deus XC Limited Edition in Rot
*INNENLAGER:* Race Face X-Type
*KETTENBLÄTTER:* Race Face Team mit rot eloxierten BOLT Aluschrauben
*LAUFRÄDER:* Mavic Crossmax SLR
*KASSETTE:* Shimano XTR
*REIFEN:* Schwalbe Racing Ralph (faltbar)
*LENKER:* Race Face Next XC Carbon Lowriser
*VORBAU:* Race Face Deus XC mit Titanschrauben
*STEUERSATZ:* Cane Creek ( kommt noch ein Chris King rein )
*SATTEL:* Specialized Avatar
*SATTELSTÜTZE:* Thomson ( auch die wird noch gegen eine aus Carbon getauscht )
*GRIFFE:* Race Face ( schraubar )
Flaschenhalterschrauben sind aus schwarz eloxierten Aluschrauben

So das war´s 
Wie gesagt der Treath ist echt klasse, hoffe es werden weiterhin viele Bike´s die in den fränkischen Wäldern unterwegs sind reingestellt!!

Grüße aus Nämberch


----------



## zuspät (8. Februar 2009)

des blaue epic is mal lecker
hat des nen speziellen grund dass du venti und wave disc fährst?
hast die xtr-teile drauf wegen dem gewicht? oder willst se gegen neue shadow tauschen?
würde noch den umwerfer pimpen mit roten schrauben.
was für schaltwerksrollen sind des, bin am überlegen ob ich meine schaltwerke auch bisala farblich anpasse, nur gewichtsmäßig brings ja eigentlich nix.

p.s.: über die klingel läster ich etz mal net


----------



## Vanger (8. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Blumen
Das mit der Disc hat nen Grund -Geldmangel Hinten kommt auch noch irgendwann ne Venti rein. Jetzt sagen wahrscheilich wieder einige das sie nichts bringt und nur schwerer ist. Mir gefällt sie aber optisch besser, find sie irgenwie giftiger. Das mit dem Schaltwerk ist ne gute Idee, die Shadow ist scho geil! Scheitert aber momentan auch am Geldbeutel!
Die Schaltrollen sind von KCNC, die gibt´s da: w3.tuning-bikes.de
Find die Fräsung hübsch, die meißten haben nur Löcher reingebohrt!

Und ja, das mit der Klingel, ich weiß - net hübsch
Hatte am Anfang auch keine drauf, aber es nervt wenn man das Fußvolk schon 100m vorm antreffen anschreien muß, das Sie aufzeiten gehn solln

Deine Radsammlung ist aber auch geil, vorallem das Quake. Die Farbe ist ja voll Porno, hast Du die Teile selbst lackiert?


----------



## zuspät (8. Februar 2009)

ja was sich so in den jahren ansammelt
nee selbst lackieren schied nach paar versuchen an test teilen aus. war net wirklich haltbar.
das p1 wurde von ner vw/audi werkstatt lackiert. für das zweite brauchte ich dann jemanden der sich mit airbrush auskennt, mit der arbeit war ich so zufrieden, dass er auch des quake lacken sollte 

wenn du auf den carbon look stehst, dann besorg dir des shadow schaltwerk, ansonsten find ich kannst des alte xtr ruhig dran lassen


----------



## Vanger (8. Februar 2009)

Da hat der Airbrusher wirklich ne klasse Arbeit abgeliefert. Wenn ich mal nen Lackierer brauch komm ich auf dich zurück 
Bist du zufrieden mit dem Shadow? Hab a bisserl bedenken das der Käfig leicht brechen könnte ( bei nem sturz oder so )!! Hab da schon einiges über Sram gehört!


----------



## biker-wug (8. Februar 2009)

Also mir ist auch schon ein Shadow gebrochen!!

Aber auch schon eins von den alten, also kann da und da passieren!!


----------



## zuspät (8. Februar 2009)

bis etz hab ich mit der shadowtechnik keine probleme. (hab bis etz ein xtr xt und ein saint)
was des carbon angeht: ich hatte noch keinen sturtz direkt auf den käfig und ich muss auch sagen dass des schaltwerk ziemlich stabil wirkt.
hab aber scho mitbekommen, dass die feder bei einigen scho gebrochen sind. denk aber der fehler ist mittlerweile behoben.


----------



## DABAIKA (8. Februar 2009)

vanger,mach sramX.O. drauf carbon+leichtigkeit
.....vergiss die pedale(du weisst welche) nich....
sonst weisst ja, is schon


der nachbar

muss au mal zum bikephotoshooooting


----------



## zuspät (8. Februar 2009)

vor der wahl stand ich auch. sram: 1:1, knackiges schaltverhalten, is mal was anderes. shimano:bewährt, leicht,im vergleich zu sram billiger.

aber naja denk des bleibt geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vanger (8. Februar 2009)

ich denk, ich bleib shimano treu. muß ja net glei ans kaufen!! Vorerst taugt mir mein gutes altes Stück noch


----------



## zuspät (9. Februar 2009)

ne idee hätte ich noch. die bremshebel kannst de pimpen carbon oder alu schwarz


----------



## Vanger (10. Februar 2009)

Mh, auf die Idee bin ich noch gar net gekommen Etz spar ich aber erst mal auf ne Sattelstütze und nen Steuersatz!


----------



## modidddmmm (26. Februar 2009)

wie findet ihr den hier?


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Februar 2009)

willste das ehrlich wissen  
zum:kotz:


----------



## modidddmmm (26. Februar 2009)

Ok, genau das wollte ich wissen, vielen dank für die ehrliche meinung. Aber jetzt
traue ich mich auf einmall nicht mehr raus damit. Habe halt nicht viel Geld für etwas richtiges

Was genau ist zum bääh? Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (26. Februar 2009)

was willst du damit machen ??
bzw was fahren?

hey ich will dir net den spaß dran nehmen  
nicht jeder hat viel geld


----------



## modidddmmm (26. Februar 2009)

kaum zu glauben, aber ich mache so einiges damit.

Durch waldwege heizen
Treppen
1 Meter hohe sprünge, mehr traue ich dem Rahmen nicht zu

Eigentlich nur wegen dem Rahmen. Oder was meint ihr?
bin eben, ein ganz normaler Anfänger.


----------



## zuspät (26. Februar 2009)

net so der reißer aber wenns dir gefällt und sichs gut fahren lässt, warum net. was die den preis angeht gute gebrauchte gibts scho günstig 
wie schwer is der rahmen der sieht so bullig aus?


----------



## zuspät (26. Februar 2009)

setz mal ne teile liste rein evtl. kann man dir dann besser helfen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute

so hier mal mein neues Bike



 

 

und hier noch die Teileliste 

Bionicon Supershuttle Größe L weiss
Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 rot
Felgen: Atomlab Pimp Rims rot
Pedale: Atomlab Aircorps rot
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2009
Bremse: Avid Code weiss
Bremsscheiben: Trickstuff
Griffe: Reverse/Nox Lock-on
Schnellspanner: Salsa rot
Sattel: WTP
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo

Das Rad wurden in Schweinfurt von den Triebtreter aufgebaut 

@böser_wolf
Was hälst Du davon, sag nichts falsches , denn Du hast es ja schließlich aufgebaut 

Ich kann nur sagen ich bin top zufrieden 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Blackcycle (26. Februar 2009)

Die Funktion mag ja passen, aber vornerum (Steuerrohr/Gabel) schaut das für mich immer aus als ob da was kaputt wäre.


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Februar 2009)

so mal mein   raw projekt 
41.5  2souls  
alle überflüssigen anschläge weg
bremsleitung durchs oberrohr verlegt
sandgestrahlt klarlack drüber
mz all m 1
leaf kurbeln
reverse/sun rhino lite  laufräder
avid cr bremsen
acros steuersatz


----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. Februar 2009)

Sind schon ganz schön wuchtige Reifen für a Hardtail. Von den Komponeten her wäre ein Fullyrahmen doch angebrachter???


----------



## Bombenkrator (26. Februar 2009)

eher nicht, singlespeed am fully?
bmx kurbeln,vorbau lenker...


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Februar 2009)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> eher nicht, singlespeed am fully?
> bmx kurbeln,vorbau lenker...



jep  is auf bikedeutsch ein freeride hardtail 
is ne 16cm gabel drin
die kurbel wiegen mit innenlager kb spacern unter einem kilo
und ich hab durch das kleine kb jede menge bodenfreiheit
der rest der teile ist fürs grobe also auch mal bikepark
und singletrail prügeln gedacht
gewicht trotz der haltbaren teile 12,5kilo

ps: singlespeed am fully geht aber auch guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (26. Februar 2009)

optisch schön, aber praktisch???????????


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Februar 2009)

praktisch hmm 
hier bei uns kommst du jeden berg mit hoch(sofern du die kraft hast)
der dämpfer ist jetzt ein monarch mit lookout
und bergab machts eh spass


----------



## Düst__ (1. März 2009)

Na dann, der Grund ist, Langeweile......
die Lösung ist, ich zeig euch meine Lady.... 

Posieren bitte->

                  Dreckig aber schön->


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. März 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## modidddmmm (3. März 2009)

Hier ein meridia am 400 Downhill,(kein original foto) von einem bekannten
Ihr findet es wahrscheinlich zu billig, aber ich finde es ganz sexy
und wird für downhill verwendet


----------



## Reitermaniac (4. März 2009)

kann ich mir kein meinung zu bilden ohne BILD


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. März 2009)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> kann ich mir kein meinung zu bilden ohne BILD



Oha, war aber gestern noch ein drin...

Mich düngt es war dieses:

http://img.idealo.com/folder/Product/1185/7/1185700/produktbild_mittelgross/merida-am-400-disc-2008.gif

Edit: Hier sogar ein wenig größer! 

http://www.fahrrad.de/typo3temp/image_cache/p/17288/17288-_lrg.jpg


----------



## Vanger (8. März 2009)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Das nenn ich mal ein sauberes Teil 
Ne, ehrlich cooles Bike, so wie es aussieht hast de da ne Menge Spaß gehabt!


----------



## -MaLi- (8. März 2009)

Hier mal meines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (8. März 2009)

Thanks,ja hatte richtig fun gemacht.
Hab ne neue Strecke gefunden und die musste natürlich eingefahren werden


----------



## Vanger (8. März 2009)

In Rot sieht ein Epic einfach nur geil aus!
Wie bist Du mit dem Rad zufrieden? Fahr selber auch eins (Fotoalbum) und ich find´s Klasse


----------



## -MaLi- (8. März 2009)

astrein 
es ist zwar eigentlich noch komplett stock, mir würde aber auch nicht einfallen was ich verändern sollte!?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. März 2009)

Hier mal mein neues Rotwild RC.1
NAch fast 3 JAhren Rotwild RCC0.3 musste mal wieder was Neues her




Nette Detailarbeit finde ich


----------



## lugggas (14. März 2009)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## L0cke (14. März 2009)

mit der schwarzen totem siehts richtig gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (14. März 2009)

mein neuer zeitvertreib, wird bisala hergerichtet, entrostet, lager einstellen und die kleineren wehwehchen beseitigen
klapprad gebraucht, mit vorderbremse und 2gang-rücktrittschaltung


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. März 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> mein neuer zeitvertreib, wird bisala hergerichtet, entrostet, lager einstellen und die kleineren wehwehchen beseitigen
> klapprad gebraucht, mit vorderbremse und 2gang-rücktrittschaltung
> 
> ....



Geil, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch!  Vor allem die Vorderrad-Bremsentechnik ist und bleibt einmalige Inschenöhrskunst! 

Stefan


----------



## zuspät (15. März 2009)

leider konnt ich des teil net wirklich probefahren weil alles locker is. aber es wird
lenker wurde geschweißt, rahmen gecleant, lager eingestellt und natürlich gereinigt.
rahmen und gabel werden weiß, anbauteile schwarz. und die chrom-teile werden bisala gesäubert
einzig negatives, die schleuder bleibt net in meinem besitz


----------



## DaHype (19. März 2009)

Will auch mal 











lg


----------



## thaper (19. März 2009)

ich kenne das bike.


----------



## thaper (19. März 2009)

sieht immer noch exakt so aus wie vor 1-2 jahren...


----------



## DaHype (19. März 2009)

dann weißte ja wer ich bin


----------



## thaper (19. März 2009)

dich gibts immernoch?


----------



## DaHype (19. März 2009)

mich in dem sinne erst wieder in paar jahren aber der Nachwuchs  - bin der Sohnemann


----------



## thaper (19. März 2009)

huch?
was treibt den der vovo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaHype (19. März 2009)

hast ne PN


----------



## Vanger (22. März 2009)

Das Bike meiner Freundin
SPECILAIZED MYKA FSR - Designed for Women


----------



## MTBermLuS (22. März 2009)

Meins, diesmal an der alten Feste in Fürth.


----------



## thierlo (26. März 2009)

unsers


----------



## thierlo (26. März 2009)




----------



## thierlo (26. März 2009)




----------



## thierlo (26. März 2009)

first tracks


----------



## thaper (26. März 2009)

meine beiden....


----------



## Ketchyp (27. März 2009)

Das Voodoo kommt echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fonz! (27. März 2009)

@thaper

sauber sauber 
netter Fuhrpark ...


----------



## thaper (27. März 2009)

heute erster ausritt.

nu haben auch beide wieder n sattel 
und das voodoo n passenden adapter vorn und luft in den reifen. so fährt sichs echt genial.
ist eigentlich genau so wie das f44, recht lang und flach. gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Chris-Rock (9. April 2009)

Das 4X kommt richtig gut. 
Soviele schöne Frames auf der Welt und sowenig Geld...


----------



## thaper (9. April 2009)

danke.
das problem kenn ich. wobei ich vorerst genug räder habe. n auto müsste mal ran...


----------



## MasterChris (9. April 2009)

hab heut auch mal wieder ein bildchen gemacht 
neu ist bis jetzt der sattel ... specialized phenom Ti 
kommen tut bis ende juni, vorm lago, noch ein neuer satz reifen.
wahrscheinlich Maxxis minion kevlar


----------



## sonar (2. Mai 2009)

hier mal meins:








 






sonar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (3. Mai 2009)

So, mein neues Spielzeug, auf das ich lange warten musste.


----------



## oo7 (3. Mai 2009)

road runner schrieb:


> So, mein neues Spielzeug, auf das ich lange warten musste.



*neid*  ... was für ein geiles gerät!


----------



## lugggas (3. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen, das Warten hat sich voll und ganz gelohnt!

Sehr sehr geiles Teil


----------



## RaptorTP (3. Mai 2009)

auf jeden, mich wundert nur, wie krass der sattel nach hinten weg geht.


----------



## lugggas (3. Mai 2009)

naja, bei einem steileren Sitzwinkel würde man ja wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein sitzen...


----------



## oo7 (3. Mai 2009)

Wenn man das trek artgerecht bewegt benutzt man den sattel eh nur als puffer damit man seine murmeln behält und nicht zum sitzen ;-)


----------



## RaptorTP (3. Mai 2009)

jo, bin selbst kein Downhiller --- aber das mit dem sitzen hab ich mitbekommen - stimmt schon, der sattel wird nicht oft benutzt - es sei denn, man will einfach mal cruisen


----------



## road runner (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## matziie (7. Mai 2009)

Hier meins 

War nach einem Sturz


----------



## Sobi (9. Mai 2009)

Hi
Ich hatte mir vor ca. 3 Jahren ein MTB für gelegentliche sommerliche Fahrradtouren gekauft - Im Angebot für 349,-
Mittlerweile störte mich die einfache Acera/SiS Schaltung und die Federgabel ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten. Vom Rest des Bikes wollte ich mich eigentlich nicht trennen, es befindet sich im sehr guten Zustand, da wenig gefahren.
Die Frage: Umbau oder Neukauf?
Bei Ebay habe ich dann eine neuwertige komplette Shimano Deore LX Schaltung + Bremsen erstanden, sowie eine neue Rock Shox Tora 302 Gabel. Beides zu einem guten Preis, die Würfel waren also gefallen.
 An meinem Rad mußte ich für die 9-fach Schaltung dann noch Kurbel (von 170mm->175mm) gegen eine neue 4-Kant tauschen, sowie Kassette + Kette. Das war eigentlich nicht geplant, aber die originalen Teilen waren nicht kompatibel.
Zur Abrundung kamen dann heute noch 2.35`er Big Apples drauf, und es folgte die 1`te Probefahrt nach der Komplettierung.
Läuft klasse, und so schaut es jetzt aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbox (10. Mai 2009)




----------



## mugggel (10. Mai 2009)

Hi

Hier mein Bike...

Grüße aus der Kugellagerstadt


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Mai 2009)

hmm was mich bissl irritiert is der sattel und der lenker aber an sonsten könnte mans lassen


----------



## zuspät (10. Mai 2009)

@flowbox: du musst scho auch die schokoladenseite fotografieren wie fährts sich?

@ muggel: gewicht? sieht klein und schwer aus


----------



## flowbox (10. Mai 2009)

Ja, wollt morgen eh mal ein paar gescheite Foto´s machen. Dann nehm ich auch die "Schokoladen" seite 

Fahren tut es sich sehr angenehm, Habe es am Mittwoch gekauft und bin bis jetzt knapp 60km gefahren.


----------



## mugggel (11. Mai 2009)

Gewicht ca: 26,5 Kg selbst gewogen. Geht aber eher Richtung 27 kg


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2009)

ist doch Ok für so ne echte Bender-Drop-Machine.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (11. Mai 2009)

@muggel
ist es das von ebay? da stand eins in der letzten zeit drin.


----------



## mugggel (11. Mai 2009)

Ja das ist es.
Ich habe es vorher von Privat gekauft.
Und wollte mal sehen was mir die Leute bieten.
Darum habe ich den Preis auch recht hoch angesetzt.
Wenn jemand gutes Geld gezahlt hätte, hätte ich mir einen Verkauf überlegt...
Aber ob ich den Rahmen letztendlich wirklich Verkauft hätte glaube ich kaum.
Das Bike ist echt der Hammer...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha9289 (18. Mai 2009)

hier gibt es Infos von meinem geilen Bike 
http://www.sycling.de/equipment.html


----------



## zuspät (18. Mai 2009)

wie fahren sich die big apples? sind die arg schwer? bzw. "träge"?


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Mai 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> wie fahren sich die big apples? sind die arg schwer? bzw. "träge"?



Also ich habe die Apple auf meinem Steetfightercityschl***durchdenverkehrschlängler drauf und könnte mich nicht beschweren. Mit gescheit Druck drauf geht alles. Gut, keine Racing Ralph, aber der Grip auf Asphalt ist kaum zu toppen. Rasante Fahrten auf bekannten "Asphaltdownhills" hier in WÜ, Autos überholen und dann mit 60 in die Kurve... Ich geb sie net so schnell her. 

PS: Driften im Supermoto-Style geht hervorragend!


----------



## zuspät (1. Juli 2009)

so nachdem ich weng einstellarbeiten gemacht hab, kram ich den fred mal raus. 
hier paar pics von meinen rädern

ein marin quake:









xt-xtr-mix
mavic ceramic-felgen älteren baujahrs
hs33
ritchey lenker/vorbau
mz xc600eta


und hier ein dynamics: 









xtr-truvativ-mix
xt-mavic laufräder
hayes9
rs relevation dual air u-turn

beide räder neu aufgebaut und find beide toll

evtl. zieh ich mir auf des marin die big apples drauf


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (2. Juli 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> so nachdem ich weng einstellarbeiten gemacht hab, kram ich den fred mal raus.
> hier paar pics von meinen rädern
> 
> ein marin quake:




Achwas, wen haben wir denn hier?^^

Big Apple auf dem Marin? Wär doch schade drum, oder fährst du mit dem überhaupt nicht im Gelände?

- der wissbegierige von der CM mit dem weissen Rockhopper


----------



## RaptorTP (2. Juli 2009)

geiles Orange !! - wann wo wie gekaufte farbe oder lacken lassen, oder farbtyp name ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (2. Juli 2009)

ich schätze es handelt sich um electric orange vom ford focus st oder?


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Juli 2009)

Aha, jetzt mit Eggbeater. Aber die "billige" Ausführung an so einem Bike.......


----------



## zuspät (2. Juli 2009)

hallo, 
hey nächste cm schau ich auch dass i wieder dabei bin. naja big apples weil i halt noch ka rennradl hab und mit dem marin viel strasse fahr
wurde gelackt, im album sind paar vorher nachher bilder von meinen auf bzw. umgebauten rädern.
is keine ford farbe.


----------



## orchknurz (3. Juli 2009)

Nö NIX Crankbrothers, die teile halten bei mir nicht lange. LOOK 4x4 sind aber auch nicht viel besser
wenn ich wieder günstig an xtr komme werden die montiert,die halten wenigstens auch wenn sie etwas schwerer sind


----------



## L0cke (4. Juli 2009)

in willingen am litevillestand sagte die waage 12,7kg mit rubber queen 








und in action beim enduroride in willingen, da war ich wegen technischer probleme noch letzter -.-


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Juli 2009)

Wusste garnit das du aus Franken bist L0cke.  Deine Manitou war wohl nicht mehr zu retten?


----------



## zuspät (5. Juli 2009)

@lücke: 55eta? zufrieden oder gehörst du auch zu denen die probleme mit der gabel haben?
@knurz: schickes pinarello, hoff ich hab auch bald mei rennrad 
des stevens is auch lecker nur von der optik net so meins.
was gehört in den käfig?


----------



## Stevens M8 (5. Juli 2009)

Weiles gerade passt mal meine


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juli 2009)

Nach kleineren Änderungen mal wieder meine 2.


----------



## L0cke (6. Juli 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wusste garnit das du aus Franken bist L0cke.  Deine Manitou war wohl nicht mehr zu retten?



nein rhön , die minute wär zu retten, doch 230 fürs casting ist zu viel,warum gibt es auch den elektronenaustausch von edlen und unedlen metal unter säure -.- 

p.s. mit farbiger klemme sah das ktm besser aus  



zuspät schrieb:


> @lücke: 55eta? zufrieden oder gehörst du auch zu denen die probleme mit der gabel haben?



heißt Locke  , naja war zufrieden sagen wir es mal so, nach dem rennen in willingen (siehe video) war irgendwie der lockout lose und es kam öl raus, hab danach auch nicht mehr den vollen federweg ausnutzen können, weil öl in die luftkammer gelangt ist, hab es weitgehenst wieder rausbekommen, aber ohne genügent öl funst der lockout nemmer richtig -.- , die lockoutseite haben sie mir gleich bei cosmic festgedreht, aber wegem öl muss ich gabel einschicken, das tolle ist, das anfang letzter woche sich auch oben das teil vom  ata system gelöst hat, ich kann als den roten knopf inkl dem silbernen teil drehen -.- .
Finde das ganze schon *******, zumal die gabel schon das neue ata 2 system mit der neuen rasterung bekommen hat, ist nun meine 3 gabel die ich in dem bike in 1,5 jahren defekt habe, pike, minute und nun die 55 ata 2 , alle haben sie mehr oder minder kleine defekte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GibsonLesPaul (6. Juli 2009)

Oh Rhön, wo denn genau? Komme ursprünglich aus Wildflecken...


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Juli 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> nein rhön , die minute wär zu retten, doch 230 fürs casting ist zu viel,warum gibt es auch den elektronenaustausch von edlen und unedlen metal unter säure -.-
> 
> p.s. mit farbiger klemme sah das ktm besser aus



Wenn Sie rot gewesen wäre vielleicht aber das Gold störte mich irgendwie. 
Wolltest du nicht mal meine Goldene haben. Noch habe ich sie wie du an meiner Sig erkennen kast.


----------



## L0cke (6. Juli 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Wenn Sie rot gewesen wäre vielleicht aber das Gold störte mich irgendwie.
> Wolltest du nicht mal meine Goldene haben. Noch habe ich sie wie du an meiner Sig erkennen kast.



hab ich dir nicht geschrieben  , hab mir beide mal in willingen angeguckt, und die hope past von der farbe her besser zu meinem bike.
Für dein bike wär doch eine in orange gut, tune z.b hat eine im program und noch zwei-drei andere , die namen wollen mir aber gerade nicht einfallen


----------



## zuspät (7. Juli 2009)

hmm dann bin ich mal gespannt wielang meine 55 noch ohne probleme arbeitet
zur not kommt wieder ne pike
hier nochmal mein spielzeug,
geb zu die räder sind stark geschmackssache, aber ich find se toll




nein der sattel bleibt

hier ein p1 in flipflop mit nokons, chris-king steuersatz, tune naben und saint-xt-mix.


----------



## S*P*J (7. Juli 2009)

warum hast du so tolle Laufräder und so einen abge****ten Sattel?


----------



## L0cke (8. Juli 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> 55 noch ohne probleme arbeitet
> zur not kommt wieder ne pike




ne pike habe ich auch gekillt -.- , wundert mich das der rest vom bike noch lebt, wo ich doch schon fast leichtbau betreibe für freerideeinsatz  12,6 kg wiegt die schüssel mit rubber queen statt mountainking die auf dem foto noch für ne tour drauf waren ^^


----------



## thaper (8. Juli 2009)

Der Sattel is Mind genauso beschei.... Wie der LRS also kannstn glei drauf lassen


----------



## modidddmmm (8. Juli 2009)

Aber die roten Felgen passen gut, find ich


----------



## Da_Fabi (8. Juli 2009)

Mein Ghost HTX Actinum 7500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (8. Juli 2009)

ich weiß ja net warum über den sattel immer gemeckert wird ich find den gut. der laufradsatz is ok. hab bis etz keine probleme damit, dachte auch dass die felgen evtl. zu weich sind. aber bis jetzt läuft des radl ohne probleme

@thaper was is deiner meinung nach schlecht an dem laufradsatz?


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (10. Juli 2009)

Mein Rockhopper mit noch keinen gravierenden Modifikationen.


----------



## thaper (10. Juli 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> @thaper was is deiner meinung nach schlecht an dem laufradsatz?


gewicht + anfälligkeit. die aufkleber san auch a witz.

für DAS geld. bitte.


----------



## zuspät (10. Juli 2009)

hmm interessanter gedanke. welchen laufradsatz würdest du den bevorzugen? 

dachte bei dem kauf ich nehm mal was anderes außer mavic oder shimano. fand eigentlich das preis gewichtsverhältniss ganz ok. die naben sollen net so der bringer sein aber des werd ich noch selbst rausfinden

hi des speci kenn i doch


----------



## thaper (10. Juli 2009)

für das gleiche geld sollte man auch an chrisking + mavic 823 kommen. is wohl so das highend.

ich hab 2 laufradsätze mit hope pro 2 naben fürn dhler. einen mit 729er felgen und einen mit ex 5.1d felgen.

ersterer liegt so bei 2.1kg der ander bei 1.9kg den unterschied merk ich bei den laufrädern recht deutlich. 

würde aber hope pro 2 mit mavic 823 empfehlen.


----------



## KommissarZufall (12. Juli 2009)

gut, da ich ab jetzt auch hier in der gegend anzutreffen bin, lass ich mal die hosen runter.

singlespeed.





und mein schalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (12. Juli 2009)

da kann man nun wirklich nichts beanstanden. schöne räder.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juli 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> da kann man nun wirklich nichts beanstanden. schöne räder.



außer das einem beim ssp´ler das kreuz vom hinschauen schon weh tut


----------



## KommissarZufall (13. Juli 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> außer das einem beim ssp´ler das kreuz vom hinschauen schon weh tut



das lustige ist, wenn man fährt, tut was ganz anderes weh^^


----------



## modidddmmm (13. Juli 2009)

Meint ihr die Kiste kann mit echten Dh- Rädern mithalten ??!!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Juli 2009)

Man schaut das schei$$e aus


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Juli 2009)

würde mal sagen es kommt drauf an was du aus der kiste rausholst ....


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juli 2009)

ich würd mal gern ein bild sehn wo das hai am boden steht 
ich glaub ja net  das der rahmen für 200mm geht 
+den spacerturm unter unter der brücke macht ne sehr hohe front


mach doch mal n anderes bild


----------



## modidddmmm (13. Juli 2009)

So... Das Bild muss reichen.

Ja, die Front ist ziehmlich hoch, dafür steht die Gabel nicht so steil


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Juli 2009)

sehr grenzwertig 

würde eine kleiner gabel verbauen oder nen andern rahmen


----------



## underfrange (13. Juli 2009)

und noch ordentlich viele Fischstäbchen und Frikadellen übrig 

so hier mal meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Juli 2009)

......gesunde Ernährung, ein Muss als Biker!


----------



## freireiter82 (13. Juli 2009)

das ist meins... ist erst zwei monate alt. wird also noch bissl optimiert.
aber erst wenn was kaputt geht


----------



## modidddmmm (13. Juli 2009)

Das sind keine Frikadelen, sondern Pirogs

Hab die bleden Spacer weg getut, ich finds so besser.

und das mit einem anderen Rahmen ist ne super idee... Danke!


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Juli 2009)

kommst du direkt aus bayreuth?

bist du am sonntag am ochsnekopf gewesen?


----------



## modidddmmm (13. Juli 2009)

Ja. ich war da. Ihr habt ja voll die Geräte, viel besser wie meins! Fotografiert wurde ich trotzdem.

Und ja, ich komme mitten aus bayreuth.


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Juli 2009)

wer war denn der fotograf ? 

ich war der spack mit dem grünen helm und dem perp


----------



## zuspät (13. Juli 2009)

der single speeder is mal nice 
@thaper: die chrisking naben sind sau teuer aber die kombi hört sich gut. gegn die mavics kamm mer echt nix sagen hatte mit meinen auch noch nie probleme


----------



## modidddmmm (13. Juli 2009)

Grün... Hm... Kann mich nicht erinnern.
Da war einer der sein Rad mit ner Trinkflasche raufgeschoben hat, war fast schon am Ziel. Der hatte glaube ich was grünes. also ganz oben.

Der Fotograf lag da neben der Haupt- Downhill Strecke aufm Boden und knipste überraschend alle vorbeifahrenden.


----------



## modidddmmm (14. Juli 2009)

modidddmmm schrieb:


>


 
Was meint Ihr? Wäre der Spezialized Big Hit 3- Rahmen, der bessere Rahmen für dieses Fahrrad? 
Der hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/187627/cat/45

Oder ist dieser Rahmen nicht genug für ein richtig geiles Bike, dass auch was aushalten muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (14. Juli 2009)

hihi mich siehst nich bergaufschieben und erst recht keine trinkflasche an meinem perp


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. Juli 2009)

ja an sich hört sichs gut an aber musst schauen das dir L nich zu groß is


----------



## lugggas (17. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meine drei


----------



## zuspät (17. Juli 2009)

hmm des lapierre nur ne leichtere gabel dann ein traum.


----------



## hofschalk (19. Juli 2009)

edit


----------



## thaper (19. Juli 2009)

kumpl hatn spec. bighit 3 von 07 zu verkaufen.

größe M farbe braun. auch als komplettaufbau (nur geile teile dran)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zipfelklatscher (29. Juli 2009)

endlich fertig: Mein neus Fully

Nach Wechsel von einem Fully zurück auf ein Hartail, nun also doch wieder ein Fully...

Folgende Teile sind verbaut:
Rahmen: LaPierre X-Controll
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL
Kurbel: XTR
Schaltwerk: XTR
Schalthebel: XTR
Umwerfer: XTR
Bremsen: XTR (180/160)
Naben: XTR
Felgen: DT X430
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2.2, Racing Ralph 2.1
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Specialized Phenom
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Riser (20mm)
Vorbau: Specialized (experimentiere noch für richtige Länge)

Gewicht wie abgebildet: 11.2kg (wird noch gesenkt)

Auf dem Bild sind die Winkel noch etwas zu flach, das liegt daran, dass ich noch auf einen Satz Dämpferbuchsen warte. Der Hinterbau hängt also so etwas durch..

Freue mich auf meine erste Ausfahrt


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich meine Flotte auch mal hier zeigen.
Mein Neuzugang AMS 100 Pro 2009:



Mein erstes selbstaufgebautes Fully RM Element Race anno 2000:



Mein Cube Reaction:



Dann noch ein LTD Race:



Meine Stadtschlampe deluxe:



Mein 2008'er AMS 100 Pro von meinem Arbeitsort (Aufbau aus Restteilen und Angebotsrahmen):


----------



## Da_Fabi (30. Juli 2009)

Wow, ich bin beeindruckt  So viele Bikes...

Du hast also die Qual der Wahl  A la "Welches Bike nehmen wir denn heute?"


----------



## zuspät (30. Juli 2009)

die stadtschlampe is ja übel 
aber der rest nett


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Juli 2009)

Dann ist es ja gut, vielleicht wird es dann nicht so schnell geklaut.  Und der Spritzschutz ist dran, weil es bei jedem Wetter genutzt wird (Arbeitsweg).


----------



## zuspät (30. Juli 2009)

stimmt, was die langfinger angeht kann man sein bike garnet schlimm genug herrichten
bist zufrieden mit den cubes oder warum hast gleich 4 von denen?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Juli 2009)

Bin mit allen vier zufrieden. Mein erstes war das Reaction als Ersatz für mein altes Hardtail von 98. Das LTD habe ich im Frühjahr 08 aus Restteilen und teilweise Neuteilen aufgebaut mit sehr aufrechter Sitzposition für gemütliches Cruisen mit Arbeitskollegen/-innen. Ende November habe ich mich dann entschlossen das Reaction durch das 09'er AMS zu ersetzen, hab das Reaction dann aber trotzdem behalten. Im Frühjahr habe ich dann mein altes Arbeitrad in Amberg  einen 08'er AMS-Rahmen (Angebot H&S) umgebaut (war vorher ein Corratec X-Force 0.3 All-Mountain Rahmen).


----------



## han-sch (30. Juli 2009)

meins


----------



## MatzeAtze (31. Juli 2009)

Moije,
so will auch mal mein MTB vorstellen. 
Es ist ein Corratec X-Vert Motion...
ich weiß wie die meisten über Corratec denken,
aber mir reicht dieses Rad vollkommen aus! 
... Bin auch so ein Grün Schwarzes Cube von einem Freund gefahren, konnte aber keine Unterschiede feststellen, außer das 
die Schaltung etwas flüssiger lief. 


Serienmäßig:
http://img181.imageshack.us/i/img0817.jpg/

Nach Umbau:
http://img181.imageshack.us/i/img1028.jpg/
http://img269.imageshack.us/i/img1029zlm.jpg/
http://img181.imageshack.us/i/img1030.jpg/
http://img356.imageshack.us/i/img1031v.jpg/


----------



## modidddmmm (31. Juli 2009)

Da muss noch ne Böse Gabel rein!! Z.B. SHIVER





http://img356.imageshack.us/img356/6352/dsc01236l.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Juli 2009)

und kürzerer vorbau


----------



## Smourock17 (1. August 2009)

mein Sonntagsrad


----------



## S*P*J (1. August 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> mein Sonntagsrad


 

cooles Rad mit 2 Platten


----------



## Smourock17 (2. August 2009)

und dafür war ein komplettes Zitat nötig ?


----------



## Highsider84 (2. August 2009)

modidddmmm schrieb:


> Da muss noch ne Böse Gabel rein!! Z.B. SHIVER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cooles bike, is das am ochsenkopf ?! 

mfg


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. August 2009)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> cooles bike, is das am ochsenkopf ?!
> 
> mfg



jep. Allerdings auf der Familienabfahrt auf der Skipiste.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## modidddmmm (2. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> jep. Allerdings auf der Familienabfahrt auf der Skipiste.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


 
ne ne, das ist die schwächlinge Abfahrt, allso genau das richtige für mich. Aber auch da gibt es einen fetten sprung.


----------



## Andreas_ (9. August 2009)

Servus!

Komm zwar nicht aus Franken, jedoch is die Grenze nur zwei km entfernt!


----------



## DABAIKA (31. August 2009)

so  hier mal eins meiner bikes....
is so die stadtschlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DABAIKA (31. August 2009)

...und eins fürs gelände


----------



## DABAIKA (31. August 2009)

und noch paar pics.....


----------



## han-sch (31. August 2009)

s-works als stadtschlampe


----------



## DABAIKA (31. August 2009)

gibt nix bessers...

@ frankenbiker donnnerstag treffen am tg??(ohne stadtschlampe...)


----------



## han-sch (31. August 2009)

nur zu hab noch sommerferien ...  

tg ?!   mein radius in dem ich mich beweg ist ehr klein


----------



## DABAIKA (31. August 2009)

sorry hab dich verwechslt, gibt nochn anderen franken biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (31. August 2009)

.


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (1. September 2009)

Mein momentanes Projekt:









... nächste Woche wird es endlich fertig 

P.S: wer den giant banner (150x300) haben (kaufen) will, PM an mich


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

geiles ding man.

der vivid schaut am besten aus


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (1. September 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> geiles ding man.
> 
> der vivid schaut am besten aus



Na hoffentlich funktioniert er auch am besten


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

kann man nur hoffen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. September 2009)

...abba, wieso lässt Dir so viel Zeit zum aufbauen?


----------



## thaper (1. September 2009)

weil die laufräder eh fehlen. und was ist trister alsn halb zusammengebautes bike daheimstehn zu haben.

wenn schon dann gleich alles auf einmal zambaun.


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (1. September 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> ...abba, wieso lässt Dir so viel Zeit zum aufbauen?



Gute Frage ... in erster Linie Budget. Hab kontinuierlich nach guten Angeboten und Gelegenheiten geschaut. Hat sich auch ausgezahlt. Das Komplettbike schlägt jetzt mit 50% Neuteile und unter 19kg mit weniger als 2k zubuche 

Mehr sollte ein reines hobby-parkbike was man ein paar mal im Jahr nutzt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht kosten.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Oktober 2009)

Marin Nummer 2  die Farbe kommt aufm Bild net so toll rüber, schaut ja scho fast aus wie ein Braunton, is tatsächlich aber eher goldgelb.
Wird sich mit der Zeit noch einiges dran ändern


----------



## zuspät (13. Oktober 2009)

sind scho schick die räder was planst den noch an umbauten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ans Wolf Ridge kommt noch ne schaltbare Kettenführung, kürzerer und schwarzer Vorbau, evtl. ne automatisch versenkbare Sattelstütze, und wahrscheinlich ne 160er Gabel...der Hinterbau hat zwar nur 140mm, geht aber richtig gut und kann denk ich mit 160mm an der Front mithalten! Aber erstmal sparen...
Eine "Änderung" hats schon, Bremsbeläge von Fastop/A2Z. Die Originalbeläge der Hayes Stroker Trail sind bei Nässe Mist! Aber mit den neuen gefällt mir die Bremse so weit ganz gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Oktober 2009)

Was issn des genau fürne Peik??

G.


----------



## schu2000 (14. Oktober 2009)

Is die 426 Air U-Turn


----------



## zuspät (17. Oktober 2009)

hey wennst die absenkbare stütze hast, lass mal hören wie die is hab mich zwar scho in des thema gelesen aber da hört mer viel schlechtes über die klemmung der joplin
ansonsten geile räder


----------



## schu2000 (17. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal sparen sparen sparen, dann wird irgendwann groß eingekauft. Ich weiß noch gar nicht, welche Stütze ich überhaupt nehmen werd, muss mich da auch noch ein bissl einlesen.
Ich seh grad, Du bist ja der mit dem orangen "Vorgänger" meines Quakes  schön schön!!


----------



## zuspät (17. Oktober 2009)

danke
werd mich auch mal tiefer in des thema einlesen. und mei rennradl komplett aufbauen


----------



## m-rider (24. Oktober 2009)

na gut hier mal meins..
yt tues 09 mit einigen veränderungen


----------



## Reitermaniac (25. Oktober 2009)

@ m-rider : ohne aufkleber siehts meiner meinung nach besser aus


----------



## m-rider (25. Oktober 2009)

bin aber ein aufkleberfeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.syr0x (14. November 2009)

Richi Thorhammer





Richi Nugget


----------



## Ketchyp (15. November 2009)

Irgendwie schaut das Thorhammer ein bisschen arg komisch aus?


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. November 2009)

tretlager hebt ziemlich ab


----------



## reech (15. November 2009)

Mal mein kleines :x

Felgen und Bremse wird neu gemacht...
Bilder folgen 

Meinungen?
Bitte ehrliche!


----------



## zuspät (15. November 2009)

sieht schwer aus. felgen sattelklemme und lenker wären net mein geschmack aber sonst find ichs ganz nett


----------



## zuspät (15. November 2009)

so hab meine bikes bisala umgebaut.
morgen noch schaltung einstellen usw. und dann wirds hoff ich verkauft.
evtl. hat ja jemand interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reech (15. November 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> sieht schwer aus. felgen sattelklemme und lenker wären net mein geschmack aber sonst find ichs ganz nett



Naja schwer... was ist das schon... entweder man kann fahren oder nicht..
Man kann auch gut mit nem Schweren Radeln fahren finde ich..
Felgen kommen auch nächste Woche neue 
Mit Hope Pro 2 *brrrrrruummm x) )


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. November 2009)

So hier mein Winteraufbau (oder eher Herbstaufbau) - da es fast fertig ist. Laufradsatz und Reifen werden noch geändert.


----------



## zuspät (22. November 2009)

zufrieden mit der sattelstütze? ne joplin?
warum willst den laufradsatz wechseln? nicht zufrieden? sieht doch ganz nach spass aus


----------



## böser_wolf (22. November 2009)

schaut nach einer kind shock aus fahr ich auch wart aber gerade bauf das 2010 model um meine zu tauschen


----------



## montageständer (22. November 2009)

das lapierre sieht ja mal cool aus . nur die klurbel will mir da nicht so dran gefallen . ansonsten finde ich das einfach stylisch das rad


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. November 2009)

Ja die Kurbel gefällt mir auch nich so besonders. Aber so langsam geht mir das Geld aus 
Hab mir erst nen neuen Laufradsatz bestellt - nen DT Swiss EX1750 und 2 neue Reifen. Möchte das Gewicht noch ein bisschen drücken.

Ne rote Race Face Atlas Kurbel würde mir gut gefallen. Vielleicht wird se noch mal getauscht. 

Sattelstütze konnte ich leider noch nicht richtig testen. Hatte in meinem alten Lapierre X160 eine Maverick Speedball (Baugleich Joplin) die hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert. Würde nie mehr ohne hydraulische Stütze fahren! Die Kindshock hat 125mm Verstellmöglichkeit in der Höhe - deswegen wurde sie der Joplin vorgezogen. Ich hoffe sie funktioniert genauso problemlos wie die Speedball!


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schaut nach einer kind shock aus fahr ich auch wart aber gerade bauf das 2010 model um meine zu tauschen



Wieso neues Modell der KS? Taugt die 2009er nich so viel?


----------



## speedy_j (22. November 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> ... und 2 neue Reifen.



den nobby nic kannst gleich wieder abbestellen, der taugt nix im herbst und winter. wobei er mir auch sonst nicht mehr ans rad kommt.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> den nobby nic kannst gleich wieder abbestellen, der taugt nix im herbst und winter. wobei er mir auch sonst nicht mehr ans rad kommt.




Soll ein 2.4er Snake Skin Nobby werden. Hatte schon mal welche und fand die eigentlich gar nich so übel. Rollen ganz gut. Und Grip und Plattentechnisch hatte ich auch wenig Probleme. Und bei matschig nassen Verhältnissen schmieren mir sogar die Swampthing weg 

Der Reifen soll halt nich so schwer sein. Als Alternative wäre noch 2x Fat Albert interessant. Hab viel im Forum gestöbert. Aber die meisten Empfehlungen bei den Reifen liegen weit über 800g. Und mein max Wert pro Reifen sind 750g. Is ja eher der Tour/Enduro Aufbau. Für Bikepark und Sprünge nehm ich mein SX mit 2.7er Maxxis Downhill Schlappen.


----------



## zuspät (22. November 2009)

bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ne hydr. sattelstütze besorg ohne lenkerhebl, zuviel kabelzeugs...
was die schalbe nobby nic angehen, würd ich auf herbsttour auch net nehmen. find die zu rutschig.
die kurbel in weiß wär mehr mein geschmack aber geschmäcker sind ja unterschiedlich.
find so farb-aufbauten immer problematisch da die eloxteile zueinander passen müssen vom farbton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (22. November 2009)

ich fahr auf einem 2,4 ralphs die find ich top
wie die beim gewicht abschneiden weiß ich allerdings net.


----------



## DABAIKA (22. November 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Ja die Kurbel gefällt mir auch nich so besonders. Aber so langsam geht mir das Geld aus
> 
> Ne rote Race Face Atlas Kurbel würde mir gut gefallen. Vielleicht wird se noch mal getauscht.
> !





die rote race face hat mein nachbar dran (schau mall ein paar(!?) seiten zurück, aber die haben nicht sooo das rot(eher rosa...,sry thorsten )
schau se dir erst ma in echt an bevor du kaufen gehst


----------



## DABAIKA (22. November 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Der Reifen soll halt nich so schwer sein. Als Alternative wäre noch 2x Fat Albert interessant. Hab viel im Forum gestöbert. Aber die meisten Empfehlungen bei den Reifen liegen weit über 800g. Und mein max Wert pro Reifen sind 750g. Is ja eher der Tour/Enduro Aufbau. Für Bikepark und Sprünge nehm ich mein SX mit 2.7er Maxxis Downhill Schlappen.




was wiegt den dein gesamtkunztwerk?......


 is nämlich gut gelungen(bisher)


----------



## speedy_j (22. November 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Soll ein 2.4er Snake Skin Nobby werden. Hatte schon mal welche und fand die eigentlich gar nich so übel. Rollen ganz gut. Und Grip und Plattentechnisch hatte ich auch wenig Probleme. Und bei matschig nassen Verhältnissen schmieren mir sogar die Swampthing weg
> 
> Der Reifen soll halt nich so schwer sein. Als Alternative wäre noch 2x Fat Albert interessant. Hab viel im Forum gestöbert. Aber die meisten Empfehlungen bei den Reifen liegen weit über 800g. Und mein max Wert pro Reifen sind 750g. Is ja eher der Tour/Enduro Aufbau. Für Bikepark und Sprünge nehm ich mein SX mit 2.7er Maxxis Downhill Schlappen.



wie gesagt, ich bin nicht glücklich geworden. sobald es nass wird, rutschen sie über wurzeln (auch in der ebende und bergauf) wie die hölle. ein wirkliche alternative in dem gewichtsbereich kann ich dir nicht geben, meine reifen sind alle schwerer für diesen einsatzbereich.


----------



## mtbwolf77 (22. November 2009)

Gesamtgewicht (per Personenwaage gemessen) ca 14,4kg. Mit anderen Felgen und Reifen möchte ich es auf ca 14kg bringen. Aushalten muss es ja auch was! Zuviel Leichtbau is nix.
Ne rote Race Face live zu sehen wird schwer werden. Hatte leider noch keine Begegnung in freier Wildbahn. Aber des mit der Kurbel hat ja noch Zeit. Vielleicht fährt mir mal eine über den Weg. Wenns keine rote Race Face wird, möchte ich ne schwarze. Weiß is schon genug dran. Die DT Felgen die drankommen sind ja auch noch weiß.

Etz habt ihr mich total verunsichert , was den Nobby betrifft  Ich glaub ich stöber noch mal ein bisschen im Forum. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Onza Ibex? Der soll ganz akzeptabel sein. 

Farblich passende Eloxalteile zu finden is schwer. Aber mir macht der Unterschied nich so viel aus. Bin da recht flexibel. Aber da ich ein farbenfroher Mensch bin, könnte ich mir ein schlichtes schwarzes Bike gar nicht vorstellen. Bunt muss es sein - orange, rot, grün ....


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. November 2009)

Ach komm, so schlecht sind die Nobby´s auch net. Kommt halt auf den Einsatz an.
Rennen, Touren, ich fahr sie immer. Sind ein guter Kompromiss. Für den Park denke ich aber gibt es bessere. Und nasse Wurzeln sind für jeden Gummi die Hölle.
Einzig mit dem Ralph würde ich das nächste halne Jahr nicht fahren. 

Probier die Nicks einfach, ansonsten kenn ich wen der sie Dir abnimmt.

Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Onza Ibex? Der soll ganz akzeptabel sein.



ist er auch, den hab ich jetzt hinten drauf und da geht eine ganze menge mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ist er auch, den hab ich jetzt hinten drauf und da geht eine ganze menge mehr.



Wie, mußt jetzt mehr schieben

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2009)

nein dummerchen, aufgrund der erhöhten bodenhaftungsperformance ist ein rum rutschen seltener geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightrider91 (23. November 2009)

ich fahr nen Kenda Nevegal in 26*2,35 ghewicht liegt bei 750g und ist vom Grip her um Klassen besser als der Nobby Nic, hatt dafür aber auch einen um klassen höheren rollwiederstand


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nein dummerchen, aufgrund der erhöhten bodenhaftungsperformance ist ein rum rutschen seltener geworden.



Na dann mußt´n vorne draufmachen

Hab jetzt auch so eine Lenker/Vorbaukombi zuhause liegen...tritratru...


G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. November 2009)

vorn ist doch schon "made in germany" drauf, mit dem ich ganz zufrieden bin.

lenker/vorbau: erschreckend wie wenig gewicht man spart.  aber jedes gramm zählt.


----------



## DABAIKA (23. November 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> lenker/vorbau: erschreckend wie wenig gewicht man spart.  aber jedes gramm zählt.







...das wär ne gute signatur......


----------



## zuspät (24. November 2009)

so bin auch grad am teile durchwechseln
hab paar teile umgebaut und bis auf paar einstellungsdetails fährts sichs geil


----------



## böser_wolf (24. November 2009)

mtbwolf77 schrieb:


> Wieso neues Modell der KS? Taugt die 2009er nich so viel?



du kannst wenn die 2010 da sind die 2009 tauschen   
meine hat tiefe kratzer  
ansonsten ist die stütze top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwolf77 (24. November 2009)

Ah Danke! Doch ein paar Nobby Befürworter. Ich denke ich werde die Kombi aus Fat Albert 2.4 vorne und Nobby Nic 2.4 hinten probieren. Falls er überhaupt nicht gefällt wird er halt getauscht. 

@böser Wolf - die tauschen die alte gegen die neue? Kostenlos?


----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2009)

soweit ich weiß ja 
aber die neuen sind noch nicht hier ich meld mich sobald der wiener
die neuen hat und sag bescheid obs  so läuft mit tauschen


nobbis würd ich mit net mehr ans rad schrauben


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Januar 2010)

öfter mal was neues:





es fehlen noch Lenkerendkappen und die richtige Federhärte für den Dämpfer, sonst ist's fertig  Für die Optik wären natürlich noch passende Boxxer-Decals ne Idee 

wenn jemand ein Bighit braucht => PM

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## zuspät (30. Januar 2010)

lecker lass die boxxer. sonst is des radel wie alle anderen auch


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Januar 2010)

16,7kg, wie es da auf dem Foto rumsteht


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2010)

Ahh...hast dir auch mal was anständiges geleistet

G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. Januar 2010)

@reo
du trendhure! mach gefälligst wieder klickis drauf!
ansonsten passt es ja.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Januar 2010)

also vorhin waren die Flatpedals schon ganz brauchbar, vor allem wenn der Schnee manchmal tiefer ist als gedacht 
Was ich im Sommer fahre, schau mer mal


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (31. Januar 2010)

schönes ding, wo fährst du damit bei dem wetter bei uns in der gegend?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (31. Januar 2010)

Schönes Teil. Würde auch gerne wissen wo du so fährst?Bei mir ist leider nicht so viel los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. März 2010)

damit die Gallerie nicht einschläft...

MTB: Marin TeamTi






Querfeldeinrad: Ritchey TiCross





Strassenrad: Merlin Cielo


----------



## hofschalk (2. März 2010)

Mein Restteileprojekt, gerade fertig geworden.

Paar übrige Parts  aus dem Keller mit nem Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt kombiniert und mit ein paar Neuteilen abgerundet.

Wollte eigentlich alles aus dem Bikemarkt zusammensuchen, aber konnte wie immer nicht warten


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. März 2010)

@Alti: schick geworden, das Merlin  Aber wieso ausgerechnet grüne Kleinteile?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (2. März 2010)

als symbol der hoffnung, das ich dieses jahr besser drauf bin als letztes jahr...


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. März 2010)

ob da das bischen grün reicht?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. März 2010)

Endlich ist das weiße gelumbe weg.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Michunddich (7. März 2010)

...


----------



## modidddmmm (7. März 2010)

Meins!!! Mit dem einzigen Works blue Lack!

Dämnächst auch fertig gebaut, aber eben mit alten Teilen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. März 2010)

Im Bett! 

..... aber die Kette hängt runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modidddmmm (7. März 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Im Bett!
> 
> ..... aber die Kette hängt runter!



Hopala!! Habs gar nich bemerkt


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. März 2010)

Mein neues:


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. April 2010)

kleine Oster-Schrauber-Aktion:

1. gähnende Leere an den Lenker-Enden:




2. Abhilfe ist schon in Sicht:




3. noch schnell die richtigen Endkappen aufgepresst:




4. fertig 




Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (4. April 2010)

da gehört was fränkisches drauf - alter non-styler


----------



## Spcialized Fan (15. April 2010)

Specialized Pitch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kona Stab:


----------



## hofschalk (15. April 2010)

was hastn du für ne stütze drauf am pitch? die joplin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (15. April 2010)

mir gefällt der bash am pitch. welcher ist das?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (15. April 2010)

Ist eine Maverick Speedball. Soweit ich weiß aber baugleich mit der Joplin. 

Der "Bash" ist in wirklichkeit ein Kettenblatt. Nachdem ich am Ochsenkopf einen Zahn verbogen hatte, 3 andere Zähne ganz gefehlt haben und ich sowieso auf eine 2 Fachkurbel umbauen wollte, hab ich das Kettenblatt einfach rundgefeilt.


----------



## matiosch (19. April 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> Strassenrad: Merlin Cielo



So traumhaft schön! Würde ich 1:1 zu fahren! 



Meines im Touren-Outfit:




Am Wochenende wurde es in Osternohe eingeweiht, das Rad ist ein Traum


----------



## Ducmo (19. April 2010)

hier mal meins


----------



## Giant24 (21. April 2010)

Ich schliesse mich dem an.....


----------



## KonaRider1 (25. April 2010)

Mein Dirtbike: Commencal Absolut CrMo





Und mein Freerider: Kona Stinky 2009 mit BMA


----------



## OHS-core (3. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meine Kiste....


----------



## doanthebikeking (4. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt alle sehr schöne Bikes 
Hier mal meins...
(Heute ist mein neuer Sattel gekommen PROLOGO CHOICE MAX PRO   Ti 1.4  Sattel, schwarz/rot  )
Demnächst kommen neue Bremsen, SLX oder Xt ..Ein neuer satz laufräder  evtl Mavic Crossride bin noch am überlegen..ansonsten noch ein neues xt  verschleissset und ne slx kurbel..


----------



## Masira (5. Mai 2010)

local bike: 




freerider und bikepark biatch ^^


----------



## montageständer (5. Mai 2010)

@doanthebikeking:
die leitung von deiner vorderradbremse sieht ziemlich stramm aus. ansonsten (nach bildqualität) siehts doch nach nem recht annehmbaren hawk aus.
@masira:
auch zwei schöne bikes aber das giant gefällt mir besser. nur die kurbel pickst mich etwas im auge . das ist wohl aber geschmackssache aber vor meinem geistigen auge steckt da ne neue xt drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (29. Mai 2010)

mein neues ist endlich fertig geworden:








Transition Blindside 2010 "L"
Manitou Travis Ti
XT Kurbel
105er Schaltwerk
XT Kette
SLX Kasette 11-28
Truvativ Boxguide Kefü
Salt Pedale(die leichtesten Industriegelagerten im Verhältniss zum Preis gesehen)
Vr Bremse: Formula Oro K18
Hr Bremse: aufm Bild ne Julie,weil meine Hayes erst ne neue Leitung bekommt
Selle Italia SLR RX Sattel
Sattelstütze BBB
VR Marzocchi 20mm Nabe mit Sun Ringle S-Type
HR Cannondale 12mm Nabe mit MTX
Steuersatz CaneCreek Reducer
Truvativ BooBar Lenker in 740mm breite


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Geiles Teil 

@ Montageständer

Danke! Hat sich aber schon einiges verändert!


























Sattel          : Prologo Choice MAX Ti 1.4
Federgabel : Rock Shox TORA Solo AIR 100mm 
Sattelstütze : Ritchey Comp v2
Vorbau         : PRO "31,8"
Lenker          : Fun Works FAT MADDAM 
Griffe           : Lizard Skins Moab
Bremse         : Shimano SLX Scheibenbremse mit 2 XTR Bremsscheiben 160/180mm
Schaltung     : Shimano SLX Shifter Rapidfire 3*9
Schaltwerk    : Shimano XT
Kurbel          :  Shimano SLX
Kette           : Shimano XT
Kranz           : Shimano XT
Rahmen : HAWK Blackline 55 ,2010 das einzigste was noch übrig ist ...hehe
Pedale          : Bärentatzen Rot ...kommen Plattform Pedale dran.
Umwerfer      : ? Kommt XT dran , müsste Montag hier sein. Brauch eigtl keinen sieht aber besser aus 
Laufräder      : MAVIC Crossride's
Bereifung      : Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25er Faltreifen EVO ROT
Spanner        : Pitlock
Flaschenhalter : XLC Carbon LOOK ^^
Flasche : Schmolke Carbon

knappe 11 kg 

Vorschläge zur verbesserung und auch Kritik sind willkommen!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Mai 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Vorschläge zur verbesserung und auch Kritik sind willkommen!



da fehlt der Schmutz dran  ....... neu is halt immer noch am schönsten.


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Hehe 

Da hasst du recht, haben erst vor paar tagen alles umgebaut.
Sprich.. Kurbel, Kranz, Kette , Tretlager , Gabelgekürzt und die Spacer entfernt, Bremsen und Shifter angebaut^^
Da sieht das noch bischen neu aus 
Aber bestimmt nicht lange.
Aber stimmt neu ist immer schön


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (30. Mai 2010)

ich steuer auch mal was aktuelles bei:









steht übrigens zum Verkauf ... aber nicht um jeden Preis


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Shönes ding! 
Setzt es doch in den Bikemarkt !
Nicht zufrieden damit?


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (30. Mai 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Shönes ding!
> Setzt es doch in den Bikemarkt !



Hatte es schon im winter mal im bikemarkt ... kam aber nicht viel mehr dabei raus, außer ein paar mails mit "ich geb dir 1000 euro". 


> Nicht zufrieden damit?


Im Gegenteil, es sollte nur eine kurze Übergangslösung sein. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten im Park kann ich mich jetzt aber kaum davon trennen. Die Kiste fährt sich echt genial.

Ich würde mir aber gern was Leichteres aufbauen, und der Chef daheim sagt "ein dh-bike reicht ja wohl" 

gruß


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Der Chef also 

Na dann viel glück beim Verkauf und neubau deines neuen Rades


----------



## reech (30. Mai 2010)

Sorry für großes Bild aber sonst leidet die Qualli sou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Ach du und deine Quali


----------



## reech (30. Mai 2010)

Naja, die ist auch so nicht das beste 
Need a Spiegelreflexkamera O,o


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Ach ist doch ok, geile Strecke /Parcour übrigens!
War bestimmt lustig


----------



## Meiki (31. Mai 2010)

wo stehen die dirts wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## stylehead (31. Mai 2010)

Hätte da auch noch was beizusteuern...:


----------



## reech (31. Mai 2010)

Meiki schrieb:


> wo stehen die dirts wenn man fragen darf?



Besskow 15848


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (1. Juni 2010)

das liegt ja nichtmal annähernd in Franken,dann hat sich das erledigt,trotzdem danke für die antwort


----------



## doanthebikeking (2. Juni 2010)

Geiles socom


----------



## doanthebikeking (5. Juni 2010)

Würde aber die gelben Pedale wechseln


----------



## tiss79 (13. Juni 2010)

Mein neuer Hobel .

Bisher ´05er XO Schaltwerk dran und Sunline Griffe. 





Gruß

Matthias


----------



## MasterChris (14. Juni 2010)

hallöchen zusammen 
seit langem bin ich mal wieder hier im Forum 
seit dem Diebstahl meines alten (Traum)-S-Works Enduro ist nun knapp ein Jahr vergangen und es steht ein Nachfolger bald in der Wohnung. 

Geplant ist 
Specialized SL Expert
>>>Click This!

Parts:
RAHMEN
Enduro M5 alloy, fully manipulated frame w/ ORE TT and DT, forged HT, sealed cartridge bearing pivots, ISCG mount, replaceable derailleur hanger, 160mm travel

FEDERBEIN
Fox RP2BV with Boost Valve for Enduro. Ext reb and ProPedal adj.

GABEL
2010er Fox 36 Talas (titangrau)

STEUERSATZ
Chris King

VORBAU
3D forged alloy, adjustable rise, 31.8mm clamp

LENKER
Specialized Enduro mid-rise bar, 7050 alloy, 31.8mm, 9 degree backsweep, 6 degree up, 680mm wide

LENKERGRIFFE
Specialized waffle lock on grip (wird noch in Ergon Enduro geändert)

VORDERRADBREMSE
Custom Avid Elixir R CR SL, alloy backed semi-met pads, alloy CR Elixir lever w/ pad contact adj & reach adj, 205mm rotor
HINTERRADBREMSE
Custom Avid Elixir R CR SL, alloy backed semi-met pads, alloy CR Elixir lever w/ pad contact adj & reach adj, 185mm rotor
BREMSHEBEL
Custom Avid Elixir CR SL Hydraulic, carbon lever blade, tool-less adj. reach and pad contact

SCHALTWERK
SRAM X-0
SCHALTHEBEL
SRAM X-0 aluminum trigger
KASSETTE
Shimano HG61, 9-speed, 11-34t
KETTE
SRAM PC-971, 9-speed w/Power Link
KURBELSATZ
Truvativ Hammerschmidt All-Mountain

PEDALEN
Crank Brothers Acid 2

FELGEN
Custom DT Swiss E440S, 26mm, sleeved w/eyelets, 32h
VORDERRADNABE
Hi-Lo disc, 20mm thru-axle, 32h
HINTERRADNABE
Custom DT Swiss 330SL w/ alloy freehub, DT RWS QR, 32h
SPEICHEN
DT Swiss Competition 1.8/1.6mm stainless
VORDERREIFEN
Maxxis Minion 26x2,35 60a
HINTERREIFEN
Maxxis Minion 26x2,35 60a

SATTEL
Specialized Phenom Ti

SATTELSTÜTZE
Specialized Command Post, 3 position, 100mm Adjustable height, Remote Operated, Single bolt head

SATTELSTÜTZKLEMME
(kommt tune würger 1bolt)


Bild folgt sobald es in meinen Händen ist


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2010)

ein bild sagt mehr als tausend wort 
hier und da vermisse ich noch detailangaben.


----------



## MasterChris (15. Juni 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ein bild sagt mehr als tausend wort
> hier und da vermisse ich noch detailangaben.



ich muss leider noch warten bis es abholbereit ist 

was für details willste denn?


----------



## montageständer (15. Juni 2010)

das süße leid des auf das neue rad warten müßens


----------



## Blackcycle (15. Juni 2010)

Das neue alte Bike, fährt sich besser als je zuvor.


----------



## doanthebikeking (16. Juni 2010)

Joa sieht ganz ordentlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (16. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine kiste




und 





mfg Reitermaniac


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Juni 2010)

Ich find Deine Kiste schön.


----------



## Da_Fabi (18. Juni 2010)

Thats it


----------



## zuspät (18. Juni 2010)

naja man erkennt net viel, mach mal ein foto von der schokoladenseite


----------



## Ufoman (18. Juni 2010)




----------



## tiss79 (19. Juni 2010)

Sehr hübsche Nicolai-Gang .

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Ufoman (19. Juni 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Sehr hübsche Nicolai-Gang .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matthias




 Danke schön!!!


----------



## Michunddich (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## MasterChris (8. August 2010)

so, nach langem warten ist es nun endlich soweit, es ist daaaaa 






da ich das Hochladen hier iwie nich mehr auf die Reihe bringe, weitere Aufnahmen und Partlist incl. noch geplanter Änderungen gibt es in meinen BLOG zu sehen 

p.s.: Bremszug vorne wird noch gekürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (9. August 2010)

das Glory in artgerechter Haltung:


----------



## biker-wug (15. August 2010)

So, jetzt muss ich mein aktuelles auch mal hier im Frankenforum zeigen:


----------



## Altitude (22. September 2010)

so, hier nochmal die aktuellen Ausbaustufen meiner beiden altbekannten Ti-Marin's

93er Marin TeamTitanium Singlespeed - made by Litespeed




07er Marin TeamTitanium - made by Lynskey - Batch 1 No. 7 of 50


----------



## Milan0 (23. September 2010)

na dann zeig ich hier auch mal mein Bike


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. September 2010)

Von dieser Brücke haben wir uns schon vor 20 Jahren gestürzt. 
Dieses hatte ich noch nicht hier:



Mein Dritt-AMS in Amberg:


----------



## thomas.r750 (27. September 2010)

Hab auch ein schÃ¶nes Glory erworben 



 Rahmen Glory AluxX SL Aluminium, FluidFormingâ¢, 203mm Maestro Bremshebel Shimano Saint M810  Gabel FOX 40 FIT RC2, Alu-Schaft, 20mm-Steckachse, 203mm Felgen DT Swiss EX 500, geÃ¶st  DÃ¤mpfer FOX DHX RC4 Naben Shimano Saint M810 20QR / M815 12QR Centerlock  Schaltwerk Shimano Saint M810 Speichen DT Swiss Competition  Umwerfer MRP G2 ChainGuide, ISCG Bereifung Maxxis Minion DHF / DHR, 64-559  Schalthebel Shimano Saint M810 9G Pedale ohne  Schaltsystem 38 Z. / 11-28 Z. Lenker GIANT Contact DH RiserBar, 31.8  Kurbelgarnitur Shimano Saint M815 Griffe GIANT Sole-O, fixiert  Innenlager Shimano auÃenliegend Vorbau GIANT Contact DH Direct-Mount, 31.8  Kette Shimano Deore XT HG93 Sattel fiâ²zi:k Tundra 2, MG-Rails  Zahnkranz Shimano Saint HG80-9f. SattelstÃ¼tze GIANT Contact, 30.9x400  Bremsen Shimano Saint M810 Centerlock, hydraulische Scheibenbremse, 203/180mm Modelljahr Modell 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (27. September 2010)

so dann mal meines eines 







Mfg
Reitermaniac


----------



## tiss79 (28. September 2010)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> so dann mal meines eines
> ...
> 
> Mfg
> Reitermaniac



Und das ist jetzt genau das Foto vom Anfand dieser Seite, gell?


----------



## Gohannes (28. September 2010)

Ich gesell mein bike jetzt auch mal dazu 

enduro ´08 comp --> frisch geputzt


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. September 2010)

und wenn schon ? 

hier is ja fast nix los


----------



## tiss79 (29. September 2010)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> und wenn schon ?
> 
> hier is ja fast nix los



Naja, wenn es wenigstens ein neues Foto, von mir aus in anderer Umgebung gewesen wäre. Aber das ist ja eins zu eins dasselbe. Meistens bringt man doch ein Foto, wenn Veränderungen dran vorgenommen wurden oder neues Bikes. Das war nur mein Gedankengang. 

gruß


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. September 2010)

ok dann tut es mir leid ein und das selbe bild rein gestellt zu haben 


alle zufrieden 

wenn der admin meinen beitrag löschen möge wäre cool

danke


----------



## tiss79 (29. September 2010)

Na net gleich eingeschnappt sein . Ich bin ja auch net der Bilder-Überwacher-Guru. Ich wollte eben die Motivation kennen, das Foto nochmal reinzupacken.

Gruß


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. September 2010)

Ok 

dann ein bild vom aktuellen zustand um dem einsatz bereich:





MFG


----------



## modidddmmm (29. September 2010)




----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (29. September 2010)

Das kommt bei raus wenn man alles daheim hat ... außer Kabelbinder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. September 2010)

was du außerdem nicht daheim hast sind ein hübscher Vorbau und Sattel


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (30. September 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> was du außerdem nicht daheim hast sind ein hübscher Vorbau und Sattel



 

vorbau und lenker muss wirklich noch was getan werden, die front ist mir auch etwas zu hoch ... der sattel passt aber, sieht nur auf dem bild aweng komisch aus.


----------



## tiss79 (30. September 2010)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> dann ein bild vom aktuellen zustand um dem einsatz bereich:
> 
> ...



Das finde ich jetzt toll! Vorallem schicke 66 .

Gruß


----------



## matiosch (1. Oktober 2010)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> dann ein bild vom aktuellen zustand um dem einsatz bereich:
> 
> ...



Saalbach, oder?

Absolut raumhafters Gebiet zum Fahren


----------



## MasterChris (11. Dezember 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> was du außerdem nicht daheim hast sind ein hübscher Vorbau und Sattel



das mitn sattel hab ich ihn auch schon gesagt, aber er will ja nich hören 

hier mal wieder ein paar änderungen bei meinen enduro 
siehe >>HIER<< 

und bitte verschont mich mit den stylegeschichten was den rahmen anbelangt, MIR gefällt er


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (11. Dezember 2010)

ihr seid ja nur neidisch


----------



## MasterChris (11. Dezember 2010)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> ihr seid ja nur neidisch



auf den Sattel.... mit sicherheit NICHT


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. Dezember 2010)

die zahnstocher Boxxer sieht in dem Rahmen auch nicht gut aus mit ner forty wäre es deutlich schöner


----------



## stahlwok (12. Dezember 2010)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> die zahnstocher Boxxer sieht in dem Rahmen auch nicht gut aus mit ner forty wäre es deutlich schöner



stimmt, mit der Fox wäre der Eisdielenposerfaktor um ein vielfaches größer 

Also mir taugts! Sind ja nur Kleinigkeiten die man noch ändern könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. Dezember 2010)

ich denke, x_FreiRider_x ist einfach nur ein Zweitaccount vom evil_rider 

Grüße,
Stefan, der den selben Rahmen mit der der selben Gabel fährt.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (12. Dezember 2010)

ich denke, x_FreiRider_x ist einfach nur ein Zweitaccount vom evil_rider 

NEIN  von Technik hab ich nicht geredet ! 
find den Rahmen einfach zu wuchtig für die Gabel mM


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (12. Dezember 2010)

glory? wuchtig? ... das sind zwei Dinge die sich ausschließen.

... zumindest seit 2010 ...


----------



## MasterChris (12. Dezember 2010)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> glory? wuchtig? ... das sind zwei Dinge die sich ausschließen.
> 
> ... zumindest seit 2010 ...


da muss ich dir zustimmen mein freund!
die forty wäre zwar geil, aber für den rahmen viel viel zu wuchtig!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (12. Dezember 2010)

trotzdem sieht die Boxxer verloren aus wenns wenigstens die neue wäre


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (12. Dezember 2010)

was 3mm so ausmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (12. Dezember 2010)

so hier mal meine neue Errungenschaft 
Nachbar hat es zum Speermüll gestellt und da hab ich es mir gleich geschnappt  wird nun neu Lackiert und komplett hergerichtet.


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (12. Dezember 2010)

vom Feinsten! 

... jetzt kommt FreiRider gleich und mosert, dass die Laufräder unterschiedlich groß sind


----------



## Spcialized Fan (12. Dezember 2010)

hab ein bisschen was verändert.


----------



## deorsum (12. Dezember 2010)

ja
jetzt noch ne kette und los gehts


----------



## Spcialized Fan (12. Dezember 2010)

nein man... hr felge muss nochmal umzentriert werden
aber du gurgst doch auch nur hier im forum rum XD


----------



## deorsum (12. Dezember 2010)

warum das denn?


----------



## Spcialized Fan (12. Dezember 2010)

weil ich vollideot das lrs auf eine nabenbreite von 130 einspeichen ließ und nicht auf 150 (+Bremsmomentabstütung)...


----------



## deorsum (12. Dezember 2010)

oh hm, dann nochmal 

so hier meins:


----------



## road runner (25. Dezember 2010)

Weil mir gerade langweilig ist, draußen nur noch Schnee zu sehen ist und der Frühling noch weit weit weg ist, zeige ich mal hier meine Flotte von ganz nicht so neu bis nagelneu!


----------



## road runner (25. Dezember 2010)

Nr. Zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (25. Dezember 2010)

Nr. Drei


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Dezember 2010)

schönes fuhrpark


----------



## MasterChris (25. Dezember 2010)

nice nice 
aber so langsam wird es im zimmer eng, oder?!


----------



## road runner (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja das stimmt, zumindestens im Winter. Ansonsten ist ja immer eins im Einsatz


----------



## MasterChris (25. Dezember 2010)

road runner schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, zumindestens im Winter. Ansonsten ist ja immer eins im Einsatz



so soll es sein


----------



## MasterChris (19. Juni 2011)

mal die alten threads hier wieder aufleben lassen 

hier mein neues altes 
wieder ein Speci mehr im haus 






mehr pics gibts in meinem blog, einfach unten klicken!


----------



## RaptorTP (19. Juni 2011)

yeah - lang ist es her - ich such ein Bike - was leichtes für die Stadt - einfach nur das nötigste - so wie das Speci

am besten auf Fahrrad - Flomarkt schauen oder ?

Grüße


----------



## zuspät (19. Juni 2011)

schau doch mal in die shops. in nürnberg gibts genug läden die gebrauchte schleudern im angebot haben.


----------



## MasterChris (19. Juni 2011)

wenn du was bestimmtes suchst, google mal 
so bin ich zum stumpy oben auch gekommen ... top zustand, top preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sobi (19. Juni 2011)

Hi
Ich hab auch was am Start, sollte eigentlich ein günstiges gebrauchtes werden, ein paar Teile tauschen, um ein schickes MTB für die Stadt zu haben - abere es kam dann doch anders:
Drössiger Rahmen ohne was gekauft, und angefangen zu bauen - sollte  nicht zu teuer werden - hat aber letztendlich 200,- mehr als geplant gekostet:
Drössiger Rahmen
Surly Starrgabel
Schaltung komplett SLX 10-Fach
Shimano 105 Kassette
XT V-Breakes
Shimano 591 10-Fach Kurbel
Vuelta Laufradsatz mit Shimano Naben
Schwalbe Kojak Faltdecken

Wiegt mit Ständer 11,7 Kg, und so sieht es aus:


----------



## Atag (23. August 2011)




----------



## Cartel29 (26. August 2011)

YT Industries ROD:


----------



## BergabHeizer (8. September 2011)

neuer all mountain hobel


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2011)

Na dann viel Glück. An der Kettenführung ist schon so manche Tour unterbrochen worden 

G.


----------



## franzam (8. September 2011)

deprimier ihn doch nicht!


auch wenns stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück. An der Kettenführung ist schon so manche Tour unterbrochen worden
> 
> G.



Wenn dann kettenumlenkung


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wenn dann kettenumlenkung



Hast du wohl mittlerweile eine funktionierende Lösung???...damit es dich bergauf nimmer überschlägt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

Ich fahre einfach nimmer damit  ...

Ne mit der neuen umlenkrolle geht's schon.


----------



## BergabHeizer (9. September 2011)

Mrp Führungsrolle ist die Lösung


----------



## biker-wug (11. Dezember 2011)

So, den Threat mal wieder raussuchen und mein neues online stellen.

Hoffe es gefällt:


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Dezember 2011)

Na dann will ich mein Baby auch mal hier zeigen


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (12. Dezember 2011)

Nachwuchs im Hause, nachdem mein Speci gekidnappt wurde


----------



## biker-wug (13. Dezember 2011)

Schickes Trek


----------



## psychoo2 (13. Dezember 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> schickes trek


 

danke


----------



## zuspät (13. Dezember 2011)

die räder gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (13. Dezember 2011)

Heute mal mein XTR-Schaltwerk mit etwas Schraubentuning montiert:





Neue Abschlusskappe für den Vorbau:





Neuer Schriftzug (der alte war dieselbe Schriftart, aber durchgehend schwarz):





Und das ganze Dingens noch auf'm Ständer:





Reifen und Pedale kommen demnächst andere drauf. Bei den Reifen nehme ich vermutlich den Rocket Ron...


----------



## zuspät (13. Dezember 2011)

carbonschraube am schaltwerksröllchen?


----------



## biker-wug (13. Dezember 2011)

Krass. Was wiegt das Teil, wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## Thaddel (13. Dezember 2011)

Nö, ist eine normale Schraube am Röllchen. Im Moment bewege ich mich bei etwas über 10 Kilogramm, will aber auf Sub 10. Diesen Winter werde ich den gesamten Antrieb auf XTR Umrüsten, dann sollte ich das schaffen...

Ins Schaltwerk kommen noch rote Tisoröllchen...  Hier übrigens noch ein besseres Bild vom Schaltwerk:





Tune Komm-Vor Sattel:





DT Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer entlabelt:





Und noch etwas Schraubentuning am XT Umwerfer... Morgen sollte aber der XTR Umwerfer ankommen:


----------



## Thaddel (13. Dezember 2011)

Laut Personenwaage sind es aktuell 10,9 Kilogramm. Wobei die aufgezogenen Reifen Drahtreifen sind, und die XT-Komponenten noch relativ schwer sind. Das genaue Gewicht kommt morgen...


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Dezember 2011)

Thaddel schrieb:


> ...
> Und das ganze Dingens noch auf'm Ständer:
> 
> 
> ...





biker-wug schrieb:


> Krass. Was wiegt das Teil, wenn es fertig ist.



Krass finde ich eher das Spiralkabelschloss am Tune Sattel


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Dezember 2011)

passt zu den Pedalen und Reifen.


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Dezember 2011)

mal...mein "neues" als Kontrast zum Leichtbau


----------



## matze600 (14. Dezember 2011)

Das ist mein Fusion Whiplash. Macht ordentlich Dreck... aber das ist es wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2011)

2 schöne Teile, die farbige Fox am SX find ich stark.

Das Fusion mit Totem sieht richtig heftig aus!!


----------



## Thaddel (14. Dezember 2011)

Tja, das Schloss muss halt sein, ärgert mich aber auch. Pedale werden demnächst gewechselt, ich stimme da völlig zu, dass die überhaupt nicht passen. Dennoch: Im Endeffekt müssen sie dem Fahrer passen, und nicht den Zuschauern. Und für alle Reifennörgler: Ich war aus medizinischen Gründen verhindert im Gelände zu fahren, und für die Strasse waren die optimal. Nun ist das aber vorbei und:





Ausserdem habe ich noch die vordere Bremsleitung gekürzt:


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. Dezember 2011)

Also es gibt ja auch schön Flats...und was die "neuen" Reifen betrifft, find eich persönlich für so ein Leichtbaurad sehr überdimensioniert! Aber das Rad an sich finde ich top!


----------



## Thaddel (14. Dezember 2011)

Sehen auf dem Foto irgendwie etwas bulliger aus als sie sind...


----------



## Ketchyp (14. Dezember 2011)

matze600 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Fusion Whiplash. Macht ordentlich Dreck... aber das ist es wert!



hammerrad.


----------



## matze600 (14. Dezember 2011)

Danke, hab den Rahmen in den ersten Ausgaben der FREERIDE gesehen. Das System hat mich begeistert. 
Naja und im Frühling wurde dann endlich ein Rahmen erschwinglich im Bikemarkt angeboten. Für mich einer der besten Allrounder überhaupt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiker007 (21. Dezember 2011)

Mal mein neues Radl


----------



## MasterChris (27. Dezember 2011)

hey dudes 

ich poste auch mal was..... und stelle mal wieder meine Specialized Sammlung rein
unter den Partlist-Links gibts auch mehr Bilder zu sehen. 

das älteste 
1996er Stumpy 





klick>>> Partlist

das 2.älteste was bald verkauft ist 
BigHit





klick>>> Partlist

nun kommt mein Liebling 
2010er Enduro Expert 





klick>>> Partlist

und zu guter letzt das neueste im Stall 
2012er Demo 8/1





klick >>> Partlist


nicht mit dabei, Frauchens Stumpy Comp 

*SORRY! Ich hab grad erst gesehen das ich auf Seite 72 erst fast das gleiche gepostet hab! Dachte das sich hier schon mehr getan hat, so lange wie ich hier schon nich mehr angemeldet war *


----------



## psychoo2 (5. Januar 2012)

Na dann zeig ich Euch hier mal mein Remedy mit meiner neuesten
Errungenschaft  ne 36er Fox Talas !!


----------



## Perry2011 (9. Januar 2012)

Mein Bike  : 

Centurion Backfire-800

Link-->Bild: 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-12571543/DSCF0378.jpg.html


MFG

Marc / Perry2011


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Januar 2012)

MasterChris schrieb:


> und zu guter letzt das neueste im Stall
> 2012er Demo 8/1



da muss man sich ja ne Sonnenbrille aufsetzen so wie das noch
glänzt 
Bitte mal ein Bild 2013 hochladen - bin mal gespannt wie's da aussieht


----------



## Ghost.1 (12. Januar 2012)

So hier mal mein Radl. Stand ist Sommer 2011. Kommen aber noch paar änderungen des Jahr.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Januar 2012)

Schönes Bike, bis auf den Bashguard, den find ich hässlich!!


----------



## Ghost.1 (12. Januar 2012)

Ja das ist eins von den Sachen die noch geändert werden, nur brauch ich dann noch kurze Schrauben und die hab ich noch nicht...


----------



## idworker (12. Januar 2012)

würde den Vorbau noch auf 70mm reduzieren und die Spacer rausschmeißen....dann wirds....


----------



## suoixon (12. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridealex (18. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Neues: Orbea Rallon R3


----------



## Eschenbiker (20. Januar 2012)

Voila: Mittlerweile hats schwarze NC-17 Magnesium Pedale und einen schwarzen SDG Sattel...


----------



## der_erce (25. Januar 2012)

Mainz!


----------



## Mithras (8. Februar 2012)

Meine neue Mühle


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. Februar 2012)

das canyon gefällt  sag mal wo sind die bilder endstanden?


----------



## Mithras (9. Februar 2012)

Merci, Variostütze fehlt noch ^^

Das Erste in der Nähe vom Pferdegehege zwischen Kalchreuth und Neunhof. Nr2 ist auf nem Weg neben dem flugplatz Lillinghof


----------



## smokerider (16. Februar 2012)

Hier mein umgebautes NS Bikes Core3 2009! Upgrades: Marzocchi dj3 2005 130mm, Dragonfly Skeleton BMX-Vorbau, NS District High Lenker, Brooks Conquest Sattel, 'Mounty DH-Pedale....


----------



## Yoshimura (10. März 2012)

Mein Merida 96. Gebraucht vor paar Wochen gekauft und inzwischen bissl was versucht für meine Geschmack zu optimieren. Anbei ein Bildchen für die die es interessiert ;9

lg
Thomas


----------



## canyoneugen (11. März 2012)

Letzte Ausbaustufe 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cartel29 (30. März 2012)

Bereit für '12


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2012)

Fett! sogar mit X0 

letzter Stand der Technik an meinem Hobel:






gecleantes Oberrohr, auf schwarz umgebaute KS Dropzone, HS ist wech, SRAM GPX Kurbel 22/36 mit RaceFace Lightweight Bashring, Bionicon Kefü, SLX Umwerfer, Midcage X9 Schaltwerk und 34iger Kassette.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. April 2012)

über's letzte Jahr neu: -1,5° Works Components Angleset, Descendant + Sixpack Icon, Race Face FR Lenker.
Gewicht aktuell mit Stahlfeder in der Boxxer 17,1kg, mit Solo-Air 16,8kg.


----------



## hoschik (7. April 2012)

Offset bushings kommen noch rein, Kefü u. Kurbel wird noch geändert.


----------



## Mithras (7. April 2012)

fieses Teil!


----------



## MasterChris (15. April 2012)

"altes Bike" - Neuer Rahmen 






mehr Bilder incl. Partliste gibt es auf meinem Blog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. April 2012)

Schickes Spezi!! Schaut aber auf dem Bild elends lang aus!!

Aber die Details, rote Bremshebel z.b., gefallen mir!

Hier mal wieder meins in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## haudegen92 (5. Mai 2012)

Mein Low-Budget Projekt nimmt langsam Formen an:


----------



## biker-wug (6. Mai 2012)

Mal mein Bike mit mir in Action!


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Mai 2012)

So mal meine Gurke  leider bis jetzt noch nicht bewegt dieses Jahr aber in 3 wochen werd ich anfangen das nachzuholen:





Gruß stefan


----------



## Mithras (7. Mai 2012)

Well used im Parkgewand






Und mein 1950iger (oder früher) "Standard" Rahmen mit überwiegend Anbauteilen von 1935-1950


----------



## Milan0 (14. Mai 2012)

Hier mein Bike


----------



## zuspät (14. Mai 2012)

yeah kommt gut


----------



## MasterChris (14. Mai 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Schickes Spezi!! Schaut aber auf dem Bild elends lang aus!!



ist halt ein xl rahmen  das rad ist auch riesig, aber ich bin leider auch ein Riese! 
was die länge anbelangt.... mein enduro ist grad mal eine reifenstärke länger als das stumpi in M von meiner Frau.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. Mai 2012)

Ghost Downhiller von meinen Junior.
Geht richtig gut,

Ernie


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (14. Mai 2012)

schoenes ghost!

hier mal mein enduro in der aktuellen config:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (14. Mai 2012)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> schoenes ghost!
> 
> hier mal mein enduro in der aktuellen config:



ich glaub ich hab dich am Sonntag im heimischen Wald fahren sehen und du hast gejammert das dir dein arsch weh tut!


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (14. Mai 2012)

tjaaaaaaaaaaaaa, der ist einfach nicht so geuebt wie Deiner! 

edit: Das ist ja eine Galerie, hier noch meine "Kellerbaustelle":


----------



## MasterChris (15. Mai 2012)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> tjaaaaaaaaaaaaa, der ist einfach nicht so geuebt wie Deiner!



was man auch an meiner Fahrleistung sieht, gell 




f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> edit: Das ist ja eine Galerie, hier noch meine "Kellerbaustelle":



ist das der "fehlkauf" von tilo??


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Mai 2012)

f.e.a.r.m.e. schrieb:


> schoenes ghost!
> 
> hier mal mein enduro in der aktuellen config:



Das Teil gefällt mir jedes mal besser... wie viel federweg fährst du v/h ?


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (15. Mai 2012)

danke, 160mm vorn und hinten

@Chris
Fehlkauf? Keineswegs, aber ist auch nicht Tilos


----------



## Ghost.1 (15. Mai 2012)

des gibts doch etz nur noch mit 180 am heck oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (15. Mai 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> des gibts doch etz nur noch mit 180 am heck oder täusch ich mich da?



stimmt, meins ist von 2008.

Ein paar mit 160mm gibt es noch im outlet bei canyon


----------



## MasterChris (16. Mai 2012)

eine nette variostütze würde sich da gut machen in den canyon 
ich hätte da eine


----------



## Mithras (17. Mai 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> des gibts doch etz nur noch mit 180 am heck oder täusch ich mich da?




Jo das gibts auch mit 180 am Heck und 170/180 an der Front


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (20. Mai 2012)

Mal mein Radon Slide AM 7.0  (hat inzwischen einen bequemeren Sattel)


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (23. Mai 2012)

glory auch mal reinpacken:


----------



## biker-wug (24. Mai 2012)

Hier mal meines in der fränkischen Schweiz:


----------



## der_erce (19. Juni 2012)

Weiß nicht ob ich meine Gute hier schon mal gezeigt hatte....Falls ja..sorry...falls nein...et voilà!


----------



## atze-ndh (19. Juni 2012)

http://www.eldorado-ndh.de/referenzen/referenz_lang.php?RefNr=127&Step=0

Mein Demo,ein-zwei Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert...


----------



## matze600 (21. Juni 2012)

FETTES DEMO (weils eben nicht fett ist )
Richtig starker Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juni 2012)

ich poste hier nur, damit man meine Signatur sieht


----------



## matze600 (21. Juni 2012)




----------

